# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #1 dti, Νέα Ιωνία

## dti

Υστερα από κυοφορία 9 μηνών (τόσο περίπου έχω τη Cisco LMC352 και την 24άρα grid) και με τη βοήθεια των papashark, harisk, stoidis, nagual, drf, *επιτέλους*, στήθηκε ένας *υπερπλήρης* κόμβος στην ταράτσα μου.
Η εγκατάσταση ξεκίνησε το μεσημέρι του Σαββάτου και συνεχίστηκε μέχρι που βράδυασε με ρυθμίσεις hardware (ευτυχώς προλάβαμε πριν τη βροχή).
Ολοκληρώθηκε ουσιαστικά το βράδυ της Κυριακής με τη διευθέτηση των καλωδίων (χρειάστηκαν τρύπες σε 2 τοίχους και μία ντουλάπα για να περάσουν 3 16άμετρα LMR-400).

Η εγκατάσταση περιελάμβανε ακόμη:

Ιστό 4 μ. σε 2 δίμετρα κομάτια από γαλβανισμένο μέταλλο, με 2 μεταλλικά στηρίγματα (όπως του jabarlee) και επιπλέον αντιρρίδες σε 3 σημεία (εδώ χρειάζεται βελτίωση για απόλυτα σωστό τέντωμα).

2 Intel Pro/Wireless 2011b Access Points
Στο ένα συνδέεται μία 12άρα omni (Pacific Wireless) και στο άλλο μία 12άρα (AVAYA) sector 120 μοιρών. Λειτουργούν στο 1 και 4 κανάλι αντίστοιχα και με ισχύ στα νόμιμα όρια.
1 Cisco Air LMC352 PC Card η οποία συνδέεται με την 24άρα grid και είναι client στον κόμβο του Αλέξανδρου στο Καματερό (κανάλι 6).

Επειδή όμως θέλω να έχω την dsl μου ελεύθερη στη γειτονιά μου, για να τη μοιράσουμε στα 2 access points αλλά και στη cisco (οπότε θεωρητικά και σε όλους τους clients του Αλέξανδρου), εγκατέστησα ένα wireless router της Intel, το AnyPoint II Gateway, το οποίο αποδείχθηκε άριστη αγορά ($65 ολοκαίνουργιο από το e-bay). To Anypoint στην πίσω πλευρά του έχει την είσοδο για το dsl modem και 4 ακόμη RJ-45 πόρτες όπου συνδέονται ενσύρματα τα 2 Intel 2011b αλλά και το εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο. Για να έχω ασύρματη πρόσβαση με το laptop εντός του σπιτιού μου, χρησιμοποιώ ένα μικροσκοπικό usb client της Intel (Anypoint AP-310) στο κανάλι 8 όπως και το wireless router. 

Τέλος, 1-2 κανάλια που περισσεύουν λέω να τα καλύψω κι αυτά στο άμεσο μέλλον για τις ανάγκες του backbone!  ::  

Ολα φαίνονται οτι λειτουργούν τέλεια εντός του σπιτιού αλλά και με μια πρόχειρη δοκιμή στους γύρω δρόμους εν κινήσει με τη mobile omni των 5 dbi και σε αποστάσεις μέχρι 400 μέτρα περίπου.  ::  

Περιμένω να δω clients από Χαλάνδρι, Ν. Ιωνία, Ν. Φιλοθέη, Πεύκη, Ν. Ηράκλειο. Για όσους μένουν μακρύτερα, όποτε περνάτε από τη γειτονιά μου, εννοείται οτι μπορείτε να δείτε άνετα το e-mail σας και να σερφάρετε *ελεύθερα 24ώρες το 24ωρο*  :: 

Για τις ρυθμίσεις, δεν έχετε παρά να ρίξετε μια ματιά *εδώ*.

----------


## iNFeCTeD

::  File dti kaloriziko to setup kai kala links!!!! Makari na eixame oloi to diko sou meraki...  ::  


Filika,
Vassilis

----------


## drf

Ακολουθεί και η φωτογραφική κάλυψη....  ::  


Photo 1 Photo 2 Photo 3
Photo 4 Photo 5 Photo 6 Photo 7 
Photo 8


άντε και στα δικά μας...!!!  ::

----------


## papashark

Δαμιανέ καλορίζικο !

Ελπίζω να είναι πάντα απροβληματιστό !


Ρε συ DRF, αφού σας έχω πει ότι είμαι αντιτουριστικός τύπος, τι με έχετε βάλει σε 7 από τις 8 φωτογραφίες, βάλτε κανενα πιο ωραίο παλικάρι !  ::

----------


## drf

> Ρε συ DRF, αφού σας έχω πει ότι είμαι αντιτουριστικός τύπος, τι με έχετε βάλει σε 7 από τις 8 φωτογραφίες, βάλτε κανενα πιο ωραίο παλικάρι !



εμ.. δεν είχαμε το κατάλληλο άτομο με την "κατάλληλη" παρέα....  ::

----------


## Zapatas

Επρεπε ρε να είχατε φωνάξει εμένα τότε!!!!  ::

----------


## papashark

Τι χρειαστίκαμε για να κάνουμε αυτό το εχγείρημα (καθώς και τι άλλο χρειαζόμαστε και δεν είχαμε) :

Εργαλεία :
Σκάλα
Κρουστικό τρυπάνι
ΤΡυπάνι μακρύ 12αρι για τρύπες σε τοίχους (40 πόντους μήκος)
Τρυπάνι για mpeton arme, στο νούμερο από τα ούπα !
Τρυπάνι για mpeton arme ενα δυο νούμερα πιο μικρά για αρχή
Τρυπάνι για τοίχο στο νούμερο από τα ούπα (για τα στριφώνια για τις αντιρίδες) !
Διάφορα κλειδιά, όπως 
16-17 (γερμανοπολύγωνο) για τα στριφώνια (βίδες που μπαίνουν στα ούπα)
12αρι για βιδες του ιστού
10-11 (γαλικό) για βίδες από τις κεραίες
Πένσα (πάντα χρειάζεται μια)
Αν είχαμε και 2 μεγάλους κάβουρες θα είχαμε σφήξει και καλύτερα την μούφα του ιστού
Πιστόλι σιλικόνης
Κατσαβίδι (ελάχιστα)
2 VHFάκια (βολέβεσε και με κανένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο.....)

Αναλώσιμα:
4 Ούπα 14 ή 12 άρια
4 Στριφόνια 10χ70 ή 8χ60 (μήκος σε πόντους χ πλάτος σε χιλιοστά) αντίστοιχα (το στριφώνη είναι αυτό που μοιάζει με ξυλόβιδα, αραιό σπήρωμα με μεγάλη γωνία) Ανάλογα με τι κεφάλι έχει επάνω θέλετε και το ανάλογο κλειδί (τα 10αρια θέλανε 17αρι κλειδί)
Μονωτική ταινία
Σιλικώνη (αν δεν θέλετε να γαμίσετε τους τοίχους που θα τα βάλετε, καθώς και στις κεραίες.
Self Adhesive tape για καλυτερη μόνωση στα βύσματα.
3 Στριφώνια με γάντζο για να πιάσετε τις αντιρίδες (συρμάτινες) με τα ούπα τους.
Σύρμα μακρύ, πλαστικοποιημένο για τις αντιρίδες 
Πλαστικά ζωνάρια για τα καλώδια
Πάρτε και ένα σχοινάκι, θα χρειαστεί
Κοφτάκι

Κύρια μέρη:
Σωλήνα για ιστό, ανάλογα με το τι κεραία θα επιλέξετε και σωλήνα (ο Δαμιανός με 3 κεραίες και μία από αυτές 24αρα grid επέλεξε σιδερένιους αντί για αλουμινένιους)
Τριάστερο (ή πως το αποκαλούν) που πιάνουν επάνω οι συρματινες αντιρίδες.
Δυο τουλάχιστον βάσεις στήριξης του σωλήνα στον τοίχο

Αρκετή υπομονή, και καλή παρέα !

Αυτά !  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Bravo poli kali prospa8eia mou 8ymizete prin 10-12 xronia pou vgainame me ta CB.Pws borw na sas vrw kapoia stigmi mazemenous na koyventiasoume na ma8w na stisw kai gw tipota?H perioxi mou einai N.Psychico-Mesogeiwn kai den xerw an einai kapoios allos konta mou.Please help me to become all together a great community!!!  ::

----------


## harisk

Άντε καλορίζικο Δαμιανέ. Νομίζω ότι ήταν μεγάλο μάθημα αυτή η προσπάθεια, παρόλο που είχα ήδη ανεβάσει την δική μου κεραία.

Τέλος να συμπληρώσω σχετικά με το GateWay της Intel, ότι για άλλη μια φορά μας διακαιώνει που θέλουμε να βασιστούμε σε linux. Για τους δύσπιστους μια μαγική εντολή telnet προς το GateWay αποκαλύπτει την ψυχή του μηχανήματος που δεν είναι άλλη από το Linux  ::

----------


## papashark

> Bravo poli kali prospa8eia mou 8ymizete prin 10-12 xronia pou vgainame me ta CB.Pws borw na sas vrw kapoia stigmi mazemenous na koyventiasoume na ma8w na stisw kai gw tipota?H perioxi mou einai N.Psychico-Mesogeiwn kai den xerw an einai kapoios allos konta mou.Please help me to become all together a great community!!!


Βρες τα παιδιά στο http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... 0&start=10 !

----------


## Mick Flemm

CONGRATS

Μπράβο σε όλους σας επιτέλους έχουμε έναν ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΌ κόμβο έτοιμο...

Όταν τελειόσω και με τον δικό μου θα σας φονάξω να τον φτιάξουμε...

Να κάνουμε και το πρώτο stable Link 24/7 !!!

Υ.Γ.

PAPASHARK "Ο ΜΑΝΙΑΚΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΡΥΠΑΝΙ"

To νόμιμο EIRP πόσο είναι ???
Υπολογίζεται με τον τύπο mw x dbi ???

----------


## dti

Με την ευγενική χορηγία του Alexandros εγκαταστάθηκε, από σήμερα το μεσημέρι, στον κόμβο μου ένα Cisco Aironet 340 Wireless Bridge, που συνδέεται με ένα άλλο ίδιο, στον κόμβο του Αλέξανδρου στο Καματερό. Ετσι, πλέον δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχω ανοιχτό το notebook συνέχεια και το σπουδαιότερο η Air LMC352 μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε καμιά δοκιμή  :: 
Επιπλέον, όλοι όσοι πέφτουν πάνω στο access point του Αλέξανδρου, μπορούν να συνδεθούν με το δικό μου δίκτυο  :: 

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι παιδεύτηκα αρκετά μέχρι να πετύχω το bridging των 2 συσκευών γιατί υπήρχε κάτι που δεν το είχα καταλάβει από την αρχή:
Η μία συσκευή είναι parent και η άλλη child οπότε χρειάζεται να γίνει κάποια διαφορετική ρύθμιση στη μία από τις 2! Να σημειώσω οτι οι ρυθμίσεις στο wireless bridge του κόμβου του Αλέξανδρου γίνονταν μέσω remote administration από εμένα. 
Το πολύ πλούσιο μενού του Cisco δεν προσφέρεται για μή έμπειρους χρήστες μια που χρησιμοποιούνται αρκετοί άγνωστοι όροι. Πάντως για μία φορά ακόμη θαύμασα την πληρότητα των ρυθμίσεων και τη δυνατότητα παραμετροποίησης που προσφέρει μία επαγγελματικών προδιαγραφών συσκευή. Αξίζει να αναφερθεί οτι η συσκευή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί επίσης ως access point και client (repeater). Οχι όμως ταυτόχρονα σε περισσότερα του ενός modes.

Το πιο ενδιαφέρον στην όλη ιστορία είναι το εξής: Επειδή δεν μπορούσα να είμαι σίγουρος οτι το bridging δουλεύει, σκέφθηκα να μπω ως client στο access point που συνδέεται με ethernet με το άλλο wireless bridge.
Ελα όμως που δεν είχα άλλη κεραία, οπότε σκέφθηκα οτι ήταν καιρός να δοκιμάσω κάτι που ενώ το είχα ακούσει δεν πίστευα οτι θα δούλευε...
Είχα αγοράσει πρόσφατα από το fab-corp ένα splitter (1 σε 2) που θεωρητικά επιτρέπει τη σύνδεση 2 κεραιών σε μία wireless κάρτα ή και το αντίστροφο: 2 κάρτες σε μία κεραία  :: 
Λοιπόν αυτό έκανα και πέτυχε *απόλυτα*!!!
Συνέδεσα την 24άρα grid μέσω του splitter στο 340 wireless bridge αλλά και στην PCMCIA Air LMC352. Ολα δούλεψαν άψογα αφού από την άλλη μεριά υπήρχε μια 12άρα omni και μία 12άρα yagi που κατέληγαν σε ένα Cisco AP και στο άλλο 340 wireless bridge και κοίταζαν προς τη δική μου grid. 
Μετά από αυτή τη σύνδεση, ήμουν σε θέση μέσω της PCMCIA να μπαίνω ως client στο AP και εκεί να βλέπω οτι τα 2 Intel μου φαίνονταν ως repeaters. 

Επιπλέον μπορούσα να κάνω ping ταυτόχρονα με πολύ καλούς χρόνους τόσο το AP όσο και το bridge, ενώ παράλληλα δεχόμουν ping κι εγώ από το AP...

Επίσης φαινόμουν σαν να έκανα roaming κάποια στιγμή στο άλλο δίκτυο (του Αλέξανδρου). Κρίμα που δεν υπήρχε κάποιο PC από την άλλη μεριά για να δοκίμαζα κάποιο file transfer. Επίσης, καθώς δεν υπήρχε άλλος client μέσα στον Αλέξανδρο εκείνη την ώρα, δεν μπορούσα να δώ αν η dsl μου μοιραζόταν και στο subnet του Αλέξανδρου (255.255.255.0) το οποίο είναι διαφορετικό από το δικό μου (255.255.252.0). Το wireless bridge έχει δυνατότητες routing και έκανα forward την internet gateway μου στην IP του bridge του Αλέξανδρου αλλά πρέπει να διαπιστώσουμε αν παίζει κιόλας.

----------


## dti

Από το Σάββατο ο nagual μπαίνει ως client στο access point του *Alexandros*, το οποίο συνδέεται ενσύρματα με ένα Cisco Aironet 340 Wireless Bridge. Αυτό συνδέεται μέσω 12άρας yagi με τη δική μου 24άρα grid και ένα άλλο Cisco Aironet 340 Wireless Bridge που καταλήγει ενσύρματα στο wireless router μου (Intel AnyPoint II Gateway).

O nagual παίρνει κανονικά IP από το router μου και φυσικά απολαμβάνει τη dsl μου  :: 
Από την άλλη μεριά, ο *Achille* από το Χαλάνδρι, μπαίνει (με τη Senao και 15άρα grid) ως client στο Intel Pro/Wireless 2011b access point μου και επίσης απολαμβάνει τη dsl μου.
Φυσικά, τόσο ο nagual όσο και ο Achille βλέπουν ο ένας τα shared του άλλου και τα δικά μου.  ::  
Καματερό - Χαλάνδρι (9 χλμ.) γεφυρώνονται άψογα!

Κι ένα screenshot από το My Network Places:

----------


## Achille

Το link έχει πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή... Μέτα βίας συνδέομαι στο 1Mbit, συχνά χάνω τελείως το σήμα, και δεν βλέπω καθόλου το PC του Mick Flemm (αυτός πρέπει να έχει χάσει τελείως το link, το οποίο είναι προβληματικό και σε normal συνθήκες!)
Οι καιρικές συνθήκες δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα άσχημες (με βροχή και αέρα έπαιζα κανονικά στα 11Mbit), ο θόρυβος είναι σε σταθερά επίπεδα (-96db , εκτός άμα το hostap λέει ότι νάναι).
Αν δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ο κόμβος του dti (μετακίνηση κεραίας, μείωση ισχύος) δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τέτοια μεγάλη διαφορά...
Έκανα βέβαια ένα reboot το μηχάνημα μετά από 7 μέρες συνεχούς λειτουργίας, αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει αλλάξει κάτι στα settings...

----------


## papashark

> Το link έχει πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή... Μέτα βίας συνδέομαι στο 1Mbit, συχνά χάνω τελείως το σήμα, και δεν βλέπω καθόλου το PC του Mick Flemm (αυτός πρέπει να έχει χάσει τελείως το link, το οποίο είναι προβληματικό και σε normal συνθήκες!)
> Οι καιρικές συνθήκες δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα άσχημες (με βροχή και αέρα έπαιζα κανονικά στα 11Mbit), ο θόρυβος είναι σε σταθερά επίπεδα (-96db , εκτός άμα το hostap λέει ότι νάναι).
> Αν δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ο κόμβος του dti (μετακίνηση κεραίας, μείωση ισχύος) δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τέτοια μεγάλη διαφορά...
> Έκανα βέβαια ένα reboot το μηχάνημα μετά από 7 μέρες συνεχούς λειτουργίας, αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει αλλάξει κάτι στα settings...


Μήπως έχει σχέση με το AP που έπιασες ?

Εάν είναι καινούργιο μπορεί να δημιουργεί παρεμβολές, ειδικά αν είναι +-1 στο κανάλι που δουλεύεις εσύ, ή είναι κάπου κόντά και σε περνάει σουβλάκι με καμιά 24αρα κεραία !

----------


## drf

μήπως θα πρέπει να θέσουμε ένα στανταρ όνομα workgroup; Πιστεύω ένα awmn θα ήταν καλή επιλογή παρά να έχει ο κάθε ένας το δικό του.  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Υποπτεύομαι οτι κάποιο εμπόδιο μπήκε ανάμεσα σε εμάς και τον dti (λες να γύρισαν οι γερανοί και να μας κόβουν ?) πάντως εγώ άρχησα να χάνω το σήμα κατά τις ¨18:30 και μου φάνηκε σαν να κουνιόταν και η κεραία του dti (η δικιά μου χορεύει στην ταράτσα  ::  ). Τελικά μετακίνησα την κεραία προς την πλευρά του ΥΓΕΙΑ και που και που έπιανα σήμα. Το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε ως δια μαγείας στις 11:00. Μετά δεν ξέρω τι έγεινε γιατί την έπεσα. Σήμερα πιάνω σήμα 30/92, πολύ καλύτερο δλδ και αφού μπαίνω internet σημαίνει πως και ο Achille είναι οκ. 

Ανακάλυψα και κάτι το οποίο δεν είχα παρατηρίσει:
Για να κάνεις Scan με τα τελευταία HostAP/Wireless extensions/wireless tools πρέπει να βάλεις essid "any". Έτσι γράφοντας iwlist wlan0 scan σου βγάζει όλα τα AP's. Όταν έχεις ως essid το awmn πχ, το scan θα επιστρέφει σεσομένα μόνο για όσα AP's έχουν αυτό το essid (σε κάποια φάση χθες έπιασα δύο AP's με το essid "awmn" δλδ μάλον έπιασα και την Sector του dti).

----------


## dti

Θα ελέγξω την κεραία αν είναι εντάξει το απόγευμα.
Το μόνο που έκανα χθες το απόγευμα ήταν 2 στιγμιαία reset στο router για άσχετο λόγο πιστεύω με τα προβλήματα που είχατε.
Μέχρι τις 1 π.μ. δεν είχα παρατηρήσει κάτι περίεργο.
Το link με το Καματερό προσωρινά δεν λειτουργεί (ήταν πολύ ασταθές έως ανύπαρκτο μετά την εγκατάσταση νέας κεραίας στο χώρο του Αλέξανδρου) και πρέπει μάλλον να επισκεφθώ το Καματερό για να κάνουμε τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## Georgekak

> Ελα όμως που δεν είχα άλλη κεραία, οπότε σκέφθηκα οτι ήταν καιρός να δοκιμάσω κάτι που ενώ το είχα ακούσει δεν πίστευα οτι θα δούλευε...
> Είχα αγοράσει πρόσφατα από το fab-corp ένα splitter (1 σε 2) που θεωρητικά επιτρέπει τη σύνδεση 2 κεραιών σε μία wireless κάρτα ή και το αντίστροφο: 2 κάρτες σε μία κεραία 
> Λοιπόν αυτό έκανα και πέτυχε *απόλυτα*!!!
> Συνέδεσα την 24άρα grid μέσω του splitter στο 340 wireless bridge αλλά και στην PCMCIA Air LMC352. Ολα δούλεψαν άψογα αφού από την άλλη μεριά υπήρχε μια 12άρα omni και μία 12άρα yagi που κατέληγαν σε ένα Cisco AP και στο άλλο 340 wireless bridge και κοίταζαν προς τη δική μου grid. 
> Μετά από αυτή τη σύνδεση, ήμουν σε θέση μέσω της PCMCIA να μπαίνω ως client στο AP και εκεί να βλέπω οτι τα 2 Intel μου φαίνονταν ως repeaters. 
> Επιπλέον μπορούσα να κάνω ping ταυτόχρονα με πολύ καλούς χρόνους τόσο το AP όσο και το bridge, ενώ παράλληλα δεχόμουν ping κι εγώ από το AP...


Καλή μαγκιά! Θα μπορούσαμε με 2-3splitters να συνδέσουμε πχ. 3συσκευές σε 3 κεραίες για να έχουν πολύ καλή κάλυψη και απολαβή(ειδικά σε κεντρικούς κόμβους)καθώς και ταχύτητες. Φανταστείτε 3κεραίες grid των 15dbi πάνω σε 3 κάρτες με prism και 802.11g. 100mbit σύνδεση θα έχουμε....

----------


## Achille

> Μήπως έχει σχέση με το AP που έπιασες ?
> 
> Εάν είναι καινούργιο μπορεί να δημιουργεί παρεμβολές, ειδικά αν είναι +-1 στο κανάλι που δουλεύεις εσύ, ή είναι κάπου κόντά και σε περνάει σουβλάκι με καμιά 24αρα κεραία !


Το έπιανα πάντα αυτό το AP, έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη ισχύ από το σήμα του dti, αλλά είναι 4 κανάλια διαφορά (dti:4 , fnet 8)
Δεν νομίζω ότι μου κάνει αυτό παρεμβολές (εννοώ για να δω τέτοια διαφορά).

----------


## Achille

> Υποπτεύομαι οτι κάποιο εμπόδιο μπήκε ανάμεσα σε εμάς και τον dti (λες να γύρισαν οι γερανοί και να μας κόβουν ?) πάντως εγώ άρχησα να χάνω το σήμα κατά τις ¨18:30 και μου φάνηκε σαν να κουνιόταν και η κεραία του dti (η δικιά μου χορεύει στην ταράτσα  ). Τελικά μετακίνησα την κεραία προς την πλευρά του ΥΓΕΙΑ και που και που έπιανα σήμα. Το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε ως δια μαγείας στις 11:00. Μετά δεν ξέρω τι έγεινε γιατί την έπεσα. Σήμερα πιάνω σήμα 30/92, πολύ καλύτερο δλδ και αφού μπαίνω internet σημαίνει πως και ο Achille είναι οκ.


Πλάκα πλάκα, είναι ένας γερανός ανάμεσα σε μένα και στον dti, δεν θυμάμαι σε τι θέση ήταν πριν...λές να τον μετακινήσανε;
Εγώ συνεχίζω να έχω σύνδεση στο 1Mbit και μερικές φορές να την χάνω.
Το θέμα είναι ότι όταν την χάνω, ξανάρχεταί μόνο αν κάνω reset την κάρτα, ή αν την κάνει reset το HostAP από μόνο του για κάποιον άλλο λόγο (bug). Δεν ξανακάνει αυτόματα associate:

Jan 30 19:00:41 aias kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus=6 (Association failed)
Jan 30 19:00:41 aias kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=44:44:44:44:44:44
Jan 30 19:00:42 aias kernel: wlan0: hfa384x_setup_bap - timeout after
Jan 30 19:00:42 aias kernel: wlan0: hfa384x_get_rid (rid=fd43, len=6) - failed - res=-110
Jan 30 19:00:42 aias kernel: hostap_cs: wlan0: resetting card
Jan 30 19:00:42 aias kernel: prism2_pccard_cor_sreset: original COR 41
Jan 30 19:00:42 aias kernel: prism2_hw_init()
Jan 30 19:00:42 aias kernel: prism2_hw_config: initialized in 18512 iterations
Jan 30 19:00:43 aias kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
Jan 30 19:00:43 aias kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=00:03:47:15:b6:43

----------


## Achille

Πείραξα το configuration του router του dti και έβαλα πρώτο nameserver τη sfera (10.1.2.65) και δεύτερον έβαλα αυτόν που είχε πρώτο (της intraconnect). Έτσι όσοι έχουν σαν nameserver το 10.1.3.4 βλέπουν τις παρακάτω αντιστοιχίσεις στο domain awmn.net.gr:

net.achille.awmn.net.gr. A 10.1.2.64
sfera.achille.awmn.net.gr. A 10.1.2.65
aias.achille.awmn.net.gr. A 10.1.2.66
cray.achille.awmn.net.gr. A 10.1.2.67
hercules.achille.awmn.net.gr. A 10.1.2.68
ariadne.achille.awmn.net.gr. A 10.1.2.69
crayvm.achille.awmn.net.gr. A 10.1.2.70
broadcast.achille.awmn.net.gr. A 10.1.2.71

net.mickflemm.awmn.net.gr. A 10.1.2.72
taratsa.mickflemm.awmn.net.gr. A 10.1.2.73
gazofonias.mickflemm.awmn.net.gr. A 10.1.2.74
broadcast.mickflemm.awmn.net.gr. A 10.1.2.79

gw.dti.awmn.net.gr A 10.1.3.4 
gw.achille.awmn.net.gr. A 10.1.3.5
gw.mickflemm.awmn.net.gr. A 10.1.3.6

Αν τυχόν πάθει κάτι το link μου με τον dti, θα συνεχίσει να δουλέβει το dns για το internet με τον δεύτερο.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Όποιος είναι συνδεδεμενος στον κόμβο μπορεί να ακούει και μουσικούλα από τον Shoutcast Server που μόλις σήκωσα

Γράφετε

http://10.1.2.73:8000 

και πατάτε listen

Για όσους έχουν Winamp ενοείται  ::   ::   :: 

Ο Dj του Access Point σας  ::   ::  

/\/\ic|{ Fl3mm

----------


## Achille

Σε ένα πρόχειρο scan που έκανα χωρίς να μετακινήσω την κεραία μου (που κοιτάει στον dti) βρήκα το παρακάτω AP στο κανάλι 5. Υποψιάζομαι ότι αυτό είναι που με ταπώνει και δεν πιάνω καλά τον dti στο 4.
Δαμιανέ μήπως να άλλαζες κανάλι στη sector σε κανένα πιο ψηλά;


```
x lqNetwork Detailsqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqk x
x x Name    : <no ssid>                                                      x x
x x                                                                          x x
x x SSID    : <no ssid>                                                      x x
x x Server  : localhost:2501                                                 x x
x x BSSID   : 00:40:96:58:4C:50                                              x x
x x Carrier : IEEE 802.11b                                                   x x
x x Manuf   : Cisco                                                          x x
x x Model   : UNKN                                                           x x
x x Matched : 00:40:96:58:00:00                                              x x
x x Max Rate: 11.0                                                           x x
x x First   : Sat Feb 15 21:25:33 2003                                       x x
x x Latest  : Sat Feb 15 21:37:09 2003                                       x x
x x Clients : 0                                                              x x
x x Type    : Access Point (infrastructure)                                  x x
x x Info    : AP350-584c50                                                   x x
x x Channel : 5                                                              x x
mqx WEP     : Yes                                                            xqj
lqx Beacon  : 100 (0.102400 sec)                                             xqk
x x Packets : 518                                                            x x
x x   Data  : 0                                                              xtx
x x Signal  :                                                                x x
mqx   Quality : 0 (best 0)                                                   xqj
lqx   Power   : 24 (best 26)                                                 xqk
x x   Noise   : 8 (best 7)                                                   x x
x x IP Type : None detected                                                  xtx
```

----------


## dti

O.K. Το έβαλα στο 9.
Καμιά διαφορά;

----------


## dti

> Όποιος είναι συνδεδεμενος στον κόμβο μπορεί να ακούει και μουσικούλα από τον Shoutcast Server που μόλις σήκωσα
> 
> 
> 
> /\/\ic|{ Fl3mm


*Α-Ψ-Ο-Γ-Ο !*

Και πολύ καλές μουσικές επιλογές!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Thank you dti...

Ο κακόμοιρος ο Achille ακουγε την random playlist ευτυχώς δεν έκατσε και πολυ  ::   :: 

Το bitrate ανέβικε στα 128Kbit οπότε όποιος συνδεθεί θα έχει ποιότητα CD, εμ αφού το χουμε το ριμάδι το bandwidth  ::   ::   :: 

Αν έχετε καμιά παραγγελεία γράψτε net send 10.1.2.74 [msg] 

και όσο για χαμένα πακέτα η εικόνα μiλάει από μόνη της...>>

/\/\ic|{ Fl3mm

----------


## Achille

wlan0 IEEE 802.11b ESSID:"awmn" Nickname:"aias"
Mode:Managed Frequency:2.452GHz Access Point: 00:03:47:15:B6:43 
Bit Rate:11Mb/s Tx-Power=8 dBm Sensitivity=1/3 

11 Mbit! Αισθητή διαφορά θα έλεγα!  ::

----------


## Marousi-city

Hello!, molis simera katafera kai estisa to AP mou. Pira to Dlink DWL-900+ kai mia yagi 17ara. Eimai sto marousi (ligo pano apo to village center). pos mboro na sindetho ston lombo sou? 

Se pio kanali paizeis? Yparxei periptosi se apostasi 4-5 xiliometron na peso pano?

Dokimasa to AP me enan filo pou pire to idio alla autos pire Omni. Epekse APSOGA!! alla siga na mhn epeze sta 300 metra!  :: 

Thanks!

----------


## Achille

Στον dti δεν ξέρω αν θα φτάνεις να συνδεθείς, 4.5 km είναι μεγάλη απόσταση και δεν ξέρω αν είσαι μέσα στη γωνία που κοιτάζει η sector του.
Στη nodedb είσαι ο κόμβος 591 (Marousi)? O φίλος σου είναι ο κόμβος 41 (tassos)?
Αν σκοπεύετε κάποιος από τους δυο να στήσει κεντρικό κόμβο (δηλαδή routing, διπλά κατευθυντικά κλπ) και έχει οπτική επαφή με μένα (κόμβος 38), 2.4km, μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε να συνδεθούμε.

----------


## dti

> Se pio kanali paizeis? Yparxei periptosi se apostasi 4-5 xiliometron na peso pano?


Κανάλι 1 και 9. SSID= awmn

Αν και μάλλον είναι δύσκολο να δείτε τις κεραίες μου από το Μαρούσι, δεν αποκλείεται από καμιά ανάκλαση στις μεταλλικές επιφάνειες του Ολυμπιακού Σταδίου...
Πάντως σύντομα θα υπάρξουν 2 τουλάχιστον σημεία στο Ν. Ηράκλειο και στη Ν. Φιλοθέη όπου έχετε πολύ περισσότερες πιθανότητες για link.
Αλλωστε η απόσταση 4,5 χιλιόμετρα δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο και μάλλον πρέπει να αποφεύγεται για μόνιμο link κάθώς κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είστε πάνω από τα νόμιμα όρια εκπομπής.

----------


## dti

awmn radio :: Mick Flemm

Los Desperados  ::  

Enjoy...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πάρτε μερικά στατιστικά απ' τον Server η μεγάλη χρήση μνήμης οφείλεται στο γραφικό περιβάλον. Φαίνεται πως ο 233MMX είναι υπέραρκετός για τη δουλειά που κάνουμε. Έτσι λέω να σηκώσω επιτέλους τον CS Server για να παίζουμε κάνα game που και που. Κάποια στιγμή θα του βάλω και άλλα 16 ΜΒ Μνήμης (SIM) και θα στανιάρει.

Ο Server πλέον γίνεται remote administrate μεσω του Webmin (thanx Achille) το οποίο εκτώς των άλλων έχει SSL Encryption και δε συμαζεύεται.
Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να περάσω το Webmin απ'τον apache γιατί ο δικός του Web Server φορτώνει το σύστημα. (Αν το έχει κάνει κανείς ας μου πει κι εμένα γιατί στο site ψιλομπλέχτηκα).

----------


## digitron

Καλησπερες και απο μενα.Αυτη τη βδομαδα εμαθα για την ολη φαση περι AWMN 
και οφειλω να πω πως ενθουσιαστηκα.Δυστυχως ειμαι ψιλοασχετος οσον αφορα τα δικτυα 
αλλα εχω την τυχη να γνωριζω τον Achille προσωπικα οποτε no problemo!!!!  ::  
Μετα απο συνομιλια μου με τον Achille εμαθα πως ο dti εχει κατι περισευουμενα υλικα 
οποτε ειπα (αν ακομη υπαρχουν) να τα παρω για να μπω και γω στο δικτυο ως client αρχικα 
και επειτα να προχωρησω σε ανωτερα.
Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα και να μπορεσω να γινω μελος της παρεας.
Απο υλικο δοξα το Θεο εχω να προσφερω μπολικο (mp3,videos,games,programms κτλ).
Dti ελπιζω να μην εχεις προβλημα να παιρνω λιγο απο το bandwidth της dsl σου....  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αρκεί να καταφέρεις να συνδεθείς με τον Achille (3 χλμ.) ή κάποιον άλλο που πρέπει να συνδεθεί με τη σειρά του στον Achille ή στον Mick Flemm.

----------


## tassos

Τρέχω και δε φτάνω......... Dti εννοείς ότι ο Achille έχει omni; Στο nodedb βλεπω μόνο τη grid του που κοιτάει εσένα. Btw ο κόμβος Maroussi είναι απ'οτι έμαθα συνδεδεμένος ήδη πάνω στον κόμβο Sotiris που και οι δυό τους είναι στα 200 μέτρα από εμένα... Θα γίνει χαμός! Μόλις μου έρθουν και οι sector (όποιος έχει δει το topic στις ομαδικές, ξέρει τι γκαντέμης είμαι και να προσθέσω ότι το αεροδρόμιο της Βοστώνης είναι κλειστό με 2,5 μέτρα χίονι) θα προχωρήσω. Δεν ξέρω πώς μπορύμε να συνδεθούμε οι Μαρουσιώτες με Achille, dti, Mick Flemm που είναι κοντά, δεν κάνετε καμιά δοκιμή με Sotiris ή Maroussi ή digitron (όχι πως μου πέφτει λόγος, αλλά επειδή καθυστερώ λόγω ανωτέρας βίας...  ::  ).

----------


## Mick Flemm

CS SERVER ON !!!

Δεν ξέρω αν θα σηκώσει και πόσους, στο readme λένε οτι για 16 παίκτες θες 200MHz, εγώ το έχω στους 8 και θα δίξει...

----------


## Mick Flemm

ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝ: Επειδή υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις κάρτες εμένα και του Αχιλέα (αποσυνδέονται όταν υπάρχει μεγάλο φορτίο, φαίνεται επείσης οτι σε κάποια τυχαία στιγμή, η omni του dti χτυπάει κορυφές και μιας και έχει το ίδιο essid με την sector, η κάρτα αλάζει αυτόματα κανάλι με αποτέλεσμα να αποσυνδεόμαστε αφού κανείς μας δεν πιάνει την omni, ο Αχιλέας έχει καταφέρει να λύσει μερικώς το πρόβλημα με ένα scriptακι που έφτιαξε, οστώσο είναι προσωρινή και όχι και τόσο σίγουρη λύση) παρακαλούμε να γίνει μία προσωρινή αλαγή των ESSID (καθότι δεν παίζει εύκολα MAC Address Lock, δηλαδή να ορίζουμε AP με την Mac address του) για να δούμε αν θα διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα.

Εκτώς από αυτό σήμερα συνδέθηκαν επιτυχώς δύο clients ταυτοχρονα με τον shoutcast και (όσο το link έπαιζε) ακούγαν καλά και οι δύο ηδού η pic

----------


## dti

O.K. θα βάλω ως ssid στο ap με την omni AWMN (δηλαδή με κεφαλαία) αλλά μάλλον δε θα λυθεί το πρόβλημά σου, αφού τη στιγμή που είναι ισχυρότερο το σήμα από την omni από αυτό της sector τότε πάλι εκεί θα καταλήγεις ...μου φαίνεται. Το δοκιμάζουμε και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ok let us know...

----------


## Achille

> O.K. θα βάλω ως ssid στο ap με την omni AWMN (δηλαδή με κεφαλαία) αλλά μάλλον δε θα λυθεί το πρόβλημά σου, αφού τη στιγμή που είναι ισχυρότερο το σήμα από την omni από αυτό της sector τότε πάλι εκεί θα καταλήγεις ...μου φαίνεται. Το δοκιμάζουμε και βλέπουμε.


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι το ESSID είναι case sensitive, επομένως μπορεί η αλλαγή που έκανες να μην έχει κανένα αποτέλεσμα.

Αν ήταν να πιάνουμε το ισχυρότερο σήμα και με διαφορετικα ESSID, τότε είχε δίκιο ο τύπος που μας την είπε στην Electronica  :: 

O MickFlemm πιάνει καλύτερο σήμα από την sector, αλλά όταν για κάποιο λόγο "κολλάει" η σύνδεσή του με το AP που έχει την sector (όπως παθαίνω και εγώ), κάνει reset την κάρτα του και αυτή διαλέγει το επόμενο BSSID (πάει στο άλλο AP με την omni). Εκεί δεν πιάνει καλό σήμα όμως, με αποτέλεσμα να έχει οριακό link μέχρι να ξαναβρεί το hostap την sector και να μεταπηδήσει εκεί. Και αυτό γίνεται συνέχεια...

Εγώ πάντως δεν πιάνω καθόλου την omni. Ο MickFlemm όμως που τις πιάνει και τις δυο, καλό θα ήταν να μπορεί να διαλέξει σε ποια θα συνδεθεί. Και με την τωρινή υλοποίηση του HostAP τουλάχιστον, είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να "κλειδώσεις" στο BSSID που θέλεις, ειδικά όταν το link σου παίζει και δεν είναι σταθερό.

Επίσης κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε να βάλεις κάτι άλλο για AP εκτός από το Intel, να δούμε μήπως τα προβλήματα που έχουμε οφείλονται στην κακή συνεργασία Intel - Prism (και όχι στον HostAP driver).
Είχαμε κανένα νεώτερο από το PC - router του Alexandrou?

----------


## Alexandros

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι γίνεται.

Ερώτηση: δεν μπορείτε να κλειδώσετε από την πλευρά του client ούτε με τη MAC address του απομακρυσμένου AP ούτε με το SSID? 

To PC του Δαμιανού είναι 'ready, willing and in place'. Καλά στησίματα.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Achille

> Ερώτηση: δεν μπορείτε να κλειδώσετε από την πλευρά του client ούτε με τη MAC address του απομακρυσμένου AP ούτε με το SSID?


Με το ESSID γίνεται (αν και παλιά η δικιά μου έκανε κάτι ταρζανιές από μόνη της όταν την έκανα reset, μετά έστρωσε).
Με το BSSID είναι δύσκολο, γιατί δεν το υποστηρίζει το firmware και πρέπει να γίνει σε software επίπεδο (πρέπει να αλλάξεις τον τρόπο που ψάχνει τα APs και δεν δουλεύει και πολύ καλά σε αυτό το mode).
Για το ESSID ήταν αστείο σε σχέση με έναν τύπο που μας είχε πει στην Electronica να κλείσουμε το AP μας γιατί δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν στο δικό του (άλλο κανάλι και ESSID...)  ::

----------


## Achille

Έβαλα το τελευταίο kismet devel (2.9.1) το οποίο λειτουργεί πολύ καλά σαν wlan scanner (παρόμοια με το netstumbler)
Από scan χωρίς να μετακινήσω την κεραία που δείχνει στον dti έπιασα τα εξής:


```
    Name                      T W Ch Packts Flags IP Range         xx Ntwrks x
x     @fnet107                  A N 10      3       0.0.0.0          xx      4 x
x   ! awmn-38                   A N 01    196       0.0.0.0          xx Pckets x
x   ! awmn                      A N 09    122       0.0.0.0          xx    353 x
x   ! <no ssid>                 A Y 05     29       0.0.0.0          xx Cryptd
```

Να προτείνω μια αλλαγή Δαμιανέ;
Βάλε τη sector στο κανάλι 1 (εκεί που έχω εγώ τώρα το hostap, awmn-38). Είναι καθαρή η μπάντα εκεί.
Βάλε την omni στο κανάλι 4 (που δεν πιάνει εδώ πάνω έτσι και αλλιώς, για να μην παρεμβάλεται το <no ssid> στο 5).
Η @fnet 107 έχει πολυ δυνατό σήμα και μας κάνει παρεμβολές τώρα που είμαστε στο 9.

Για να δούμε άσπρη μέρα στο backbone πρέπει οι κόμβοι να έχουν οριζόντια πόλωση με grid για να μην πιάνουν τις παρεμβολές των omni...

----------


## MAuVE

> Για να δούμε άσπρη μέρα στο backbone πρέπει οι κόμβοι να έχουν οριζόντια πόλωση με grid για να μην πιάνουν τις παρεμβολές των omni...


Επειδή με την πρεσβυωπία πάει ασσορτί και η αρτηριοσκλήρωση, θα το λέω και γράφω μέχρι να σας ρίξω αναίσθητους από την πολλή επανάλληψη :

*ΣΤΟ BACKBONE ΚΥΚΛΙΚΗ ΠΟΛΩΣΗ*

----------


## Achille

> Επειδή με την πρεσβυωπία πάει ασσορτί και η αρτηριοσκλήρωση, θα το λέω και γράφω μέχρι να σας ρίξω αναίσθητους από την πολλή επανάλληψη :
> 
> *ΣΤΟ BACKBONE ΚΥΚΛΙΚΗ ΠΟΛΩΣΗ*


Ακόμα καλύτερα. Με κατακόρυφη πάντως δεν γίνεται τίποτα.
Τιμές για κυκλικής πόλωσης κεραίες έχουμε;

----------


## dti

> Βάλε την omni στο κανάλι 4 (που δεν πιάνει εδώ πάνω έτσι και αλλιώς, για να μην παρεμβάλεται το <no ssid> στο 5).
> Η @fnet 107 έχει πολυ δυνατό σήμα και μας κάνει παρεμβολές τώρα που είμαστε στο 9.


Θα κάνω τις αλλαγές μέχρι το βράδυ.
Θα βάλω και short headers στα Intel. 
Στο hostAP υπάρχει ρύθμιση για short headers ή θα έχουμε πρόβλημα;

----------


## Achille

EDIT: Τελικά μην βάζεις το short preamble γιατί δεν είναι εύκολο να το ενεργοποιήσεις, αν και υπάρχει πιθανότητα να υποστηρίζεται.
Θα το ψάξω λίγο παραπάνω και θα επανέλθω...

----------


## dti

Εκανα τις αλλαγές:

Omni: κανάλι 4
SSID: AWMN

Sector: κανάλι 1
ssid: awmn

----------


## Achille

> Εκανα τις αλλαγές:
> Omni: κανάλι 4
> SSID: AWMN
> Sector: κανάλι 1
> ssid: awmn


Μήπως εννοείς:
Sector: κανάλι 1 , ESSID: AWMN
Omni: κανάλι 4 , ESSID: awmn

Τελικά το ESSID είναι case sensitive.

Άλλαξες κεραίες στα AP σου απλά; Γιατί πιάνω την άλλη MAC Address τώρα.

Btw κατεβάζω από τον jabarlee με 100-150 KB/sec, ενώ πριν κατέβαζα με 15-20 KB/sec  ::

----------


## dti

Οχι, είναι όπως τα έγραψα εγώ.
Το μόνο που πείραξα ήταν το κανάλι στο κάθε access point.
Παρατήρησα επίσης οτι και τα 2 access points είχαν σαν IP κάποια από το wireless router, δηλαδή 10.1.3.68 και 71 νομίζω. Τις επανέφερα σε 10.1.1.4 και 10.1.2.4 αλλά δεν κάθονται για πολύ εκεί, ξαναπηγαίνουν στο 10.1.3.ΧΧ

Αφού σου δουλεύει τώρα εντάξει το download μή κάνουμε άλλες αλλαγές, ...προς το παρόν!

----------


## dti

Προσωρινά, λόγω δoκιμών μέτρησης 3 διαφορετικών omni, θα κλείσω για 2-3 ώρες, το ένα ap με τη sector και το wireless bridge με τον Alexandros.

Sorry για τυχόν προβλήματα που μπορεί να δημιουργήσει αυτή η διακοπή.

----------


## dti

Ολα είναι πλέον όπως πριν. Σε λίγο θα δοκιμάσω να υψώσω λίγο τη sector για να βελτιωθεί η κάλυψη προς Χαλάνδρι.

----------


## dti

Λόγω εγκατάστασης router και μόνιμων IP's θα υπάρξουν διακοπές στο κόμβο μου μέχρι και αύριο.

----------


## dti

Το AP με τη sector θα εκπέμπει σε λίγο στο κανάλι 7 για να δούμε μήπως βελτιωθεί η σύνδεση με το Χαλάνδρι.

----------


## dti

> Το AP με τη sector θα εκπέμπει σε λίγο στο κανάλι 7 για να δούμε μήπως βελτιωθεί η σύνδεση με το Χαλάνδρι.


Το γύρισα πάλι στο 1 με *long headers* όμως.

----------


## dti

Οι δοκιμές συνεχίζονται:

Οι τρέχουσες ρυθμίσεις:
.....Access Point...............Κεραία........Κανάλι
00:02:B3:AE:54:C4 .........OMNI........... 5
00:03:47:15:B6:43.........SECTOR........ 2

----------


## kostas

Από Αγία Παρασκευή φτάνω μέχρι το 10.14.95.254 και 10.46.251.249 του Αχχιλέα.
Δεν φτάνω μέχρι εσένα στο 10.36.205.251

----------


## dti

Προφανώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα στo λινκ μου με τον Achille.
Δοκίμασα και στα κανάλια 3 και 11 μήπως γίνει κάτι, αλλά εξακολουθώ να μη μπορώ να κάνω ping στο 10.46.251.1  ::

----------


## bakolaz

Πρεπει να έχει πέσει αυτό το λινκ εδώ και 2-3 ημέρες. Και ο IRC σερβερ του Αχιλλέα για τον λογο αυτόν δεν είναι επίσης προσβάσιμος.
Υπομονή 1 1/2 εβδομάδα ακόμη....

----------


## Mick Flemm

Egw pantws shmera mpainw ok ara afou den exw egw provlhmma den nomizw na exei o Achille.
Tha sthsw ki egw ena backup IRC server epanw gia pan endexomeno...
H IP mou einai 10.36.205.73 kai h porta tha einai h default (6667)

O DNS Server ti dieythinsh exei ??
Me exete kataxwrisei ??

----------


## dti

Δώσε *host -l awmn.net.gr*  για να δεις αυτό που ψάχνεις.

Νομίζω πάντως ότι ο DNS που ψάχνεις είναι 10.36.205.249

----------


## kostas

Ναι, τώρα όλα φαίνεται να δουλεύουν σωστά.

----------


## bakolaz

> Egw pantws shmera mpainw ok ara afou den exw egw provlhmma den nomizw na exei o Achille.
> Tha sthsw ki egw ena backup IRC server epanw gia pan endexomeno...
> H IP mou einai 10.36.205.73 kai h porta tha einai h default (6667)
> 
> O DNS Server ti dieythinsh exei ??
> Me exete kataxwrisei ??


10.36.205.249 (gia esena)
10.36.206.249 (jabarlee)
10.46.251.249 (achille)

----------


## Mick Flemm

O irc einai UP an kai unconfigured IP 10.36.205.34 port 6667 kanali #awmn

den kserw an tha doulepsei ton evala poly proxeira...

----------


## bakolaz

> O irc einai UP an kai unconfigured IP 10.36.205.34 port 6667 kanali #awmn


Ola paizoun mia xara.....

----------


## dti

Και βέβαια, *ταυτόχρονα*, μπορείτε να απολαμβάνετε τις πολύ καλές μουσικές επιλογές του Mick Flemm  :: 
O Shoutcast server είναι στη διεύθυνση: *10.36.205.34:8000*
*Enjoy!*  ::

----------


## digitron

Pantos paidia o server tou Axillea exei pesei teleios.Oute sto site survey den ton vlepo pia...Xtes pou piga spiti tou eida oti den mporousa na kano kan ping sto pc pou xei stin taratsa apo to pc pou xei gia server mesa sto spiti tou...Ante ipomoni tora na epistrepsei.  ::

----------


## tassos

Ε, και δεν ανέβηκες και εσύ μέχρι την ταράτσα να δεις τι παίζει;  ::   ::  
Λυπήσου με!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Ελπίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα μόνο στην κατεύθυνση της κεραίας.
Η αλήθεια είναι οτι με το θυελλώδη αέρα που επικρατεί από χθες, είναι μία ευκαιρία να τσεκάρουμε και την αρτιότητα της όποιας εγκατάστασης έχουμε κάνει. Οι κατευθυντικές κεραίες (όσο πιο ισχυρές... τόσο χειρότερα) είναι αυτές που πλήττονται άμεσα, αφού και το παραμικρό κούνημα αρκεί για να χαλάσει το link.

----------


## tassos

> Ελπίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα μόνο στην κατεύθυνση της κεραίας.


Δυστυχώς δεν είναι έτσι: Όπως λέει ο digitron ούτε από το pc που είναι στο σπίτι του Achille δεν μπορεί να γίνει ping στην ταράτσα του. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το pc επάνω δεν τρέχει. Μάλλον του έχει κοπεί το ρεύμα, ή κάτι τέτοιο.

Στο Μαρούσι, έκτος όροφος-ταράτσα, η κεραία μου είναι ακλόνητη! Όσο δούλευε ο server του Achille κατέβαζα με 600k/sec με αέρηδες και (ψιλο)βροχή. Αν δούλευε και τώρα που γίνεται χαμός έξω, θα ήταν καλή ευκαιρία για δοκιμές. Το link έγινε με stella 21,5dbi (αργότερα θα την αντικαταστήσω με πιο μικρή) και το dlink 900+ ρυθμισμένο στην ελάχιστη ισχύ (12,5%, 10dbm).

----------


## digitron

> Ε, και δεν ανέβηκες και εσύ μέχρι την ταράτσα να δεις τι παίζει;   
> Λυπήσου με!!


Vevaios kai anevika! To pc epairne kanonika reuma.Tou ekana kai restart mipos tixon eixe kollisei kati opos ekana kai restart sto pc pou xei gia server sto spiti tou.Distixos tzifos...Ipopsiazomai oti mporei na kane i aderfi tou kamia patata giati eixe ena party kai "katharise" to xoro apo ta "peritta" kalwdia.To kako einai oti molis to party teleiose pira kai sindesa to kalodio pou erxotan apo pano sto pc pou xei gia server kato kai pali den ekanan ping metaksi tous.Dokimasa ki alles enallaktikes alla tzifos.Se restart tou pc elege kati oti den fortone sosta to ipconfig alla den eixa access os root gia na mporeso na do peretairo...  :: 
Giauto eipa oti anamoni gia epistrofi tou Axillea.


P.S 1 Auto einai to 1o mou post se forum meso linux.Tasso ta katafera na sindeso to netmod! (epeita apo 3 egatastaseis tou mandrake giati ta kana mantara merikes fores!)

P.S 2 Pantos den prepei na nai mono provlima sto link metaksi pc taratsas-pc spitiou giati to pc stin taratsa de to vlepo kan se site survey tou dlink.

----------


## tassos

> Giauto eipa oti anamoni gia epistrofi tou Axillea.


Φάγαμε ήττα, ε;  ::   ::  


> P.S 1 Auto einai to 1o mou post se forum meso linux.Tasso ta katafera na sindeso to netmod! (epeita apo 3 egatastaseis tou mandrake giati ta kana mantara merikes fores!)


Εμ δε στα 'λεγα; Συγχαρητήρια!  ::  


> P.S 2 Pantos den prepei na nai mono provlima sto link metaksi pc taratsas-pc spitiou giati to pc stin taratsa de to vlepo kan se site survey tou dlink.


 Ούτε εγώ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

O Achille epistrefei shmera ap oso gnwrizw opote an den einai ptoma isws riksei mia matia sto net...

O serverakos mou sthn taratsa einai ok kai sas perimenei

Se merikous mhnes anamenetai na konomhsw ena 800arh gia thn taratsa opote tha anevoun ekeipera ta apistefta  :: PP

BTW kaneis ap to diktyo einai gia CS h eimai monos mou ???

----------


## tassos

> BTW kaneis ap to diktyo einai gia CS h eimai monos mou ???


U r not alone  ::  O thalis είναι μέγας fan.

----------


## Alexandros

Η σύνδεση του κόμβου μου με τον dti πλέον γίνεται με χρήση μιας dish 21dBi. Η σκόπευση έγινε με από τα μαγικά χέρια του MAuVE και μας ταλαιπώρησε αρκετά. Η σύνδεση πρέπει να είναι λίγο καλύτερη τώρα, αλλά θα ήθελα σχόλια και δοκιμές. Ένα πιθανό πρόβλημα είναι ότι πλέον χρησιμοποιούμε το κανάλι 4 που χρησιμοποιώ επίσης και στο awmn-45-south (προς LLaffer & Krom). Θα δούμε πως πάει και μετακινούμε λίγο τα κανάλια αλλά όσο έχω 4 ενεργές συσκευές ούτως ή άλλως θα έχω κάποιο overlap.

Επίσης βελτιώθηκε δραματικά η σύνδεση με τον Jabarlee (10-12 db ώφελος). Μεγάλη διαφορά πραγματικά. 

Τα ηθικά διδάγματα για εμένα είναι
α) Η πυξίδα και η nodedb από μόνα τους δεν αρκούν.
β) Να κλείσω ραντεβού με οφθαλμίατρο για έλεγχο στραβισμού  ::  
γ) Η βοήθεια έμπειρων φίλων είναι κρίσιμη και αναγκαία.

Επόμενο βήμα η εγκατάσταση routing στον κόμβο μου.

Να 'στε όλοι καλά και άντε να μετακομίσω και εγώ να δω τα καλά του AWMN από κοντά γιατί μέχρι στιγμής έχω δει μόνο το κρύο και κάτι logs(  ::  , δεν μετανοιώνω, δεν μετανοιώνω εντούτοις).

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dti

Τα αποτελέσματα της πολύ καλής προσπάθειας που κάνατε είναι ορατά:
Οσο η ισχύς εκπομπής ήταν στα 20mW είχα τουλάχιστον 10 db βελτίωση.
Κατέβασα λοιπόν κι άλλο την ισχύ, στα 5 mW, μόλις, και το link είναι σταθερό και βελτιωμένο τουλάχιστον κατά 3 db σε σχέση με πριν.
Σε αυτό βέβαια συνέβαλλε και η μετακίνηση του splitter που είχα. Αυτό το μαραφέτι είναι υπεύθυνο για απώλειες της τάξης των 3-4 db!!!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ande epidei exw renda shmera ki epidei profanws logw tou kairou tha th vgalete spiti arketoi anoiksa enan ftp sta windows (ekei exw to yliko for now) gia na katevazete MP3z klp

10.34.205.74
anonymous login
dld
User anonymous
pass guest

kai gia osous psaxnoun tar.gz klp packages 
user mick
pass temporary

----------


## papashark

> Τα αποτελέσματα της πολύ καλής προσπάθειας που κάνατε είναι ορατά:
> Οσο η ισχύς εκπομπής ήταν στα 20mW είχα τουλάχιστον 10 db βελτίωση.
> Κατέβασα λοιπόν κι άλλο την ισχύ, στα 5 mW, μόλις, και το link είναι σταθερό και βελτιωμένο τουλάχιστον κατά 3 db σε σχέση με πριν.


Αυτό είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον. Εάν θυμάσαι είμαμε μία συζήτηση για το κατα πόσο μπορούμε να πάιξουμε με πολύ μικρές ισχύς, στα επίπεδα 1db<, αλλά δεν ξέραμε κατά πόσο με τόσο μικρή ισχύ μπορούσαμε να "οδηγήσουμε" την κεραία. 

Αυτό τώρα που λες βοηθάει πάρα πολύ, γιατί με 5mw=7db - 4,1db (15mLMR400*0,24db/m + 0,5 2*Nconnectors) - 0,5 pigtail = 2,4 db.....

4,5 xlm με 2,4+24=26,4 db μπορεί και πιο λίγο, πόσα μέτρα lmr έχεις βάλει ?

Ακόμα εάν μπορεί να μας πει ο Alexandros με πόσα db σε ποιάνει.

----------


## dti

Το LMR400 που χρησιμοποιώ είναι 15,5 μέτρα (50 feet) και στο Cisco συνδέεται με ένα pigtail που έχει LMR400 πάλι (!) μήκους 1 μέτρου. Τα 2 LMR ενώνονται μεταξύ τους με μία θηλυκή Ν μούφα. 
Δοκίμασα για λίγο χθες το βράδυ μήπως και παίξει και με 1 mW (σε εντελώς νόμιμα όρια), αλλά επειδή είδα οτι χάθηκε το σήμα και υπήρχε κίνηση στο δίκτυο, είπα να μην ταλαιπωρήσω τον κόσμο, οπότε δεν ολοκλήρωσα τη δοκιμή μου. Λέω να την επαναλάβω αύριο νωρίς το πρωί.

----------


## Alexandros

Νομίζω ότι έπιανα τον dti γύρω στα 88db αλλά μπορεί ο Δαμιανός να κοιτάξει το Signal Link Strength του Cisco που δείχνει και τις δυο κατευθύνσεις και να μας πει τι γίνεται. Βέβαια τα νούμερα θα έχουν αλλάξει μια και κατέβηκε η ισχύς. Σύμφωνα με τον Νίκο, υπάρχει μια σημαντική περίπτωση να χρειάζεται μικρορύθμιση και η κεραία του Δαμιανού.

Εγώ ακόμα προτίθεμαι να μειώσω το LMR-400 που έχω αυτή τη στιγμή (15μ) σε περίπου 5 (Κι άλλη τρύπα στο δώμα, Πατέραααα πιάσε το compresser). Αυτό θα μας δώσει μερικά db ακόμα.

Κάτι ενδιαφέρον ακόμα είναι, ότι σύμφωνα με τον Νίκο που ξέρει πολύ καλύτερα να αναγνωρίζει το σπίτι του Δαμιανού, δεν έχουμε καθαρή οπτική επαφή. Μάλλον βλεπόμαστε μέσα από μια μικρή 'τρύπα'.
Είναι τρελά τα ραδιοκύματα  :: 

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## MAuVE

> Σύμφωνα με τον Νίκο, υπάρχει μια σημαντική περίπτωση να χρειάζεται μικρορύθμιση και η κεραία του Δαμιανού.
> Αλέξανδρος


Ακυρο. Μου λείπαν από το λογαριασμό 4 dB που τα απέδιδα σε κακή στόχευση. Τελικά ο δράστης της "αρπαγής" ήταν το splitter που είχε ο Δαμιανός μεταξύ bridge και κεραίας.

----------


## dti

Από σήμερα το πρωί το bridge με Alexandros γίνεται σε απολύτως νόμιμα όρια εκπομπής.  ::  
Ρύθμισα την ισχύ εξόδου στο *1mW μόλις*  και μετά από μερικά λεπτά το link αποκαταστάθηκε. 
Το signal strength δείχνει στο in -76 έως -79 dbm και στο out -86 έως -88 dbm. 
Αυτό σημαίνει αν δεν κάνω λάθος οτι λαμβάνω σήμα με μεγαλύτερη ισχύ απ' όσο εκπέμπω, έτσι δεν είναι;

Οσοι χρησιμοποιούν το συγκεκριμένο link ας μας πουν εντυπώσεις.

----------


## papashark

Αυτό είναι ένα πάρα πολύ καλό νέο !  ::  

Πιστέυω ότι πρέπει να το βάλουμε κάπου σαν ανακοίνωση, προκειμένου να δείξουμε στον κόσμο ότι δεν χρειάζεται τα απίστευτα db για να κάνει ένα link τις προκοπής.

Άσε που νομίζω ότι βγάζεις κάτι λιγότερο από 20db  ::  , μάλλον κάτι στο 19 νομίζω...  ::

----------


## Achille

> O Achille epistrefei shmera ap oso gnwrizw opote an den einai ptoma isws riksei mia matia sto net...


Επέστρεψα, με τενοντίτιδα στο δεξί χέρι, γι' αυτό γράφω περιληπτικά:
1)Το link μου με digitron δεν δουλεύει πολύ σωστά, μελλοντικά θα καταργηθεί, θα μπει μάλλον ανάμεσα ο tassos.
2)Το link μου με τον tasso παίζει άψογα (500-600KB/sec)
3)Το link μου με sam727 λειτουγεί οριακά (μάλλον η κεραία του κοιτάζει λάθος, θα δουμε τι θα γίνει)
4)Τo link μου με dti λειτουργούσε πολύ καλά, αλλά τώρα δεν δουλεύει γιατί πήραμε ένα κομμάτι ιστού για να ψηλώσουμε την κεραία με τον digitron, σε λίγες ώρες θα αποκατασταθεί.

EDIT: Βάλαμε κανα 2 μέτρα ιστό παραπάνω εγώ με τον digitron, οπότε τώρα παίζουμε κανονικά με 400-500KB/sec. Πρέπει να βάλουμε και κανά πανώ "Όχι στον πόλεμο" τόσο ψηλά που έχουμε φτάσει (4-5 μέτρα εγώ και 5-6 ο digitron).

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πριν λίγο τελειώσαμε μερικές παρτίδες Counter Strike με τον DiGi (ο οποίος με έσκισε  ::   ::   :: ) η σύνδεση ήταν ικανοποιητική και ο σερβεράκος μου τα κατάφερε (όταν τον αναβαθμίσω θα πετάει  ::   ::   ::  )

Ο Server τρέχει 24/7 και θα τον βρείτε κατευθείαν οταν πατήσετε LAN Game. Αργεί λίγο (δλδ πολύ) όταν αλάζει χάρτη και ίσως χρειαστεί να κάνετε rejoin. (περιττό να πώ οτι χρειάζεστε την τελευταία έκδωση του CS (1.5)) 

HAVE FUN !!!

/\/\ic|{ Flemm

----------


## DiGi

> Πριν λίγο τελειώσαμε μερικές παρτίδες Counter Strike με τον DiGi (ο οποίος με έσκισε   ) η σύνδεση ήταν ικανοποιητική και ο σερβεράκος μου τα κατάφερε (όταν τον αναβαθμίσω θα πετάει    )


Ontos pigene poli kala h sindesh (eixa 30-70 ping) parolo ta problimatika mas link.

To kalitero htan pantos to poso evkola pethene o Mick Flemm  ::   ::

----------


## Achille

> Egw pantws shmera mpainw ok ara afou den exw egw provlhmma den nomizw na exei o Achille.
> Tha sthsw ki egw ena backup IRC server epanw gia pan endexomeno...
> H IP mou einai 10.36.205.73 kai h porta tha einai h default (6667)


Οι IRC servers πλέον είναι 2 και είναι συνδεδεμένοι μεταξύ τους.
irc.awmn.net.gr (irc.achille.awmn.net.gr)
irc2.awmn.net.gr (irc.mickflemm.awmn.net.gr)

Αν βρω χρόνο και δεν με πονάει το χέρι, θα κοιτάξω να δω αν μπορέσω να στήσω και services (NickServ, ChanServ κλπ).

MickFlemm στο /etc/ircd/ircd.conf βάλε τον εαυτό σου στους IRC Ops (O: line) και σαν Αdministrator (A: line), ξαναβάλε το motd σου, γιατί έκανα compile και έβαλα καινούργιο IRC Server (DALnet bahamut). Μετά τρέχεις /etc/init.d/ircd reload για να μπορέσεις να κάνεις /oper.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Shmera kounisa swsta thn keraia mou ki eimai pleon me 11Mbitia panw ston dti !!!

kai nomima etsi....

opote o shoutcast den tha exei diakopes pleon (btw to savvato mallon tha exei broadcast mpeite IRC gia infos)

Epeidh gia kapoio logo to link Achille > dti exei provlhma isws me deytero iface na vrw ton achille kai na sththei pio stathero link.

Vevaia ws synithws no time... opote meta ton maio edw eimaste  ::

----------


## dti

Αλλαγών συνέχεια:
Το AP με τη sector έχει πλέον SSID: *awmn-1* (MAC address: 00:03:47:15:B6:43 , κανάλι 4).
Το άλλο AP με την omni παρέμεινε με SSID: awmn (MAC address: 00:02:B3:AE:54:C4 , κανάλι 11).

----------


## dti

Αλλαγών συνέχεια:
Το AP με τη sector έχει πλέον SSID: *awmn-1* (MAC address: 00:03:47:15:B6:43 , κανάλι 4).
Το άλλο AP με την omni παρέμεινε με SSID: awmn (MAC address: 00:02:B3:AE:54:C4 , κανάλι 11).

----------


## dti

Αλλαγών συνέχεια:
Το AP με τη sector έχει πλέον SSID: *awmn-1* (MAC address: 00:03:47:15:B6:43 , κανάλι 4).
Το άλλο AP με την omni παρέμεινε με SSID: awmn (MAC address: 00:02:B3:AE:54:C4 , κανάλι 11).

----------


## dti

Αύριο, Σάββατο 5/4, από 08:00 έως 11:30 π.μ. έχουν προγραμματιστεί ηλεκτρολογικές εργασίες που θα απαιτήσουν τη διακοπή λειτουργίας του κόμβου μου.

----------


## dti

Από το Σάββατο είναι συνδεδεμένοι πάνω στο awmn και οι συνάδελφοι από το Ιλιον: krom, pinhead, nagual, μέσω του LLaffer που έκανε μόνιμο link με τον Alexandros.  ::  

Επόμενα βήματα:
- Να υπάρξει διασύνδεση των κόμβων στο Ιλιο με άλλους στην Πετρούπολη και Περιστέρι.
- Να μονιμοποιηθεί η σύνδεση cp - bakolaz και μέσω του cp στη Ν. Χαλκηδώνα να υπάρξει link με Πατήσια ή/και Περιστέρι.
- Να αρχίσει η επέκταση προς τα βόρεια (Κηφισιά - Πεύκη - Μελίσσια) μέσω του Digi
- Nα μετατραπεί το link μου με τον achille σε backbone (με χρήση της cisco Air LMC352 στο ISA adapter του router μου) 
- Ηδη στήνεται νέο access point (με orinoco κάρτα στον Toshiba Magnia SG20 server) που θα εξυπηρετήσει το Αλσος Βεΐκου (το μέρος που βλέπω τουλάχιστον) και ίσως κάποιες περιοχές του Γαλατσίου - Περισσού (από ανάκλαση). Σαν κεραία θα χρησιμοποιηθεί μία flat panel maxrad wisp 9 dbi τοποθετημένη στο μπαλκόνι μου.

Τέλος, να πω οτι παρατηρείται έντονη κίνηση στο ap με την omni (*9 clients * χθες το βράδυ) σε αντίθεση με το ap με την sector (*1-2 clients* συνήθως  ::  ).

----------


## DiGi

> - Να αρχίσει η επέκταση προς τα βόρεια (Κηφισιά - Πεύκη - Μελίσσια) μέσω του Digi


Simera sindethike o brainmk sto AP mou 1.2km apostash 11Mbps link stathero (82% signal tou edine to smartbridge ama thimame kala).
To "routing" pros to paron to kanw me IPcop 1.3beta3 kai bgainei me iptables.

----------


## koem

Noμίζω ότι ο SoulReaper που έχει καλή οπτική επαφή με τον LLaffer πρέπει να κάνει το επόμενο βήμα για τους Περιστεριώτες και να επεκτείνει το backbone!  :: 

Εγώ έχω κολλήσει με το θέμα του Linuxbox... Στο Debian έπαιζαν κανονικά οι δύο Engenious, στο Suse όμως έχω κάποια προβληματάκια... Όποιος έχει όρεξη και μπορεί να με βοηθήσει καμιά ώρα θα του ήμουν ευγνώμων...

Προς το παρόν συνδέομαι με τη 17dBi μέσω του φορητού μου στον SoulReaper, o oποίος υψομετρικά είναι αρκετά ψηλότερα και έχει καλύτερη θέα από εμένα προς Β-ΒΑ (Ιλιον). Η 19αρα μου κοιτάει προς Jabarlee χωρίς όμως να συνδέομαι... Λίγο περισσότερο χρόνο να είχα  ::  Ας όψεται η Πολ.Αεροπορία...

----------


## SoulReaper

> Noμίζω ότι ο SoulReaper που έχει καλή οπτική επαφή με τον LLaffer πρέπει να κάνει το επόμενο βήμα για τους Περιστεριώτες και να επεκτείνει το backbone!


Ναι, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να το επεκτείνω είτε μέσο Llaffer είτε μέσω cp (με τον cp έχουμε ίδη δοκιμάσει/δουλεψει link στα 20db).

Όμως ρε παιδιά έχω μια ερώτιση:
Ο Llaffer μπαίνει ποτέ στο forum; γιατί του έχω στείλει πμ για δοκιμές εδώ και μιάμιση βδομάδα και ακόμα να το πάρει. Μήπως μπορεί να μου πει κανείς πως θα μπορέσω να εποικοινωνίσω μαζί του;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## cp

Που τον χάνεις, πού τον βρίσκεις αυτόν τον άνθρωπο....
 ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> - Nα μετατραπεί το link μου με τον achille σε backbone (με χρήση της cisco Air LMC352 στο ISA adapter του router μου)


Μπορώ να μπω ανάμεσα ? Δηλαδή να πάρω άλλο ένα iface και να συνδεθώ με τον Achille και το άλλο κατευθηντικό με εσένα ? Μπορούμε να κάνουμε κανα τριγωνάκι η τπτ τέτοιο count me in σκέψου και πες μου. Με το που τελειώσουν οι εξετάσεις βάζω ιστό (οχι πιά στον ιστό της τηλεόρασης) και δεύτερο iface οπότε και θα σε ειδοποιήσω για κάρτα - κεραία και καλώδια (σκέφτομαι cisco η Senao και μια 15αρα -17αρα για το link με Achille τελικά με το που έβαλε τον ιστό τον τεράστιο τον βλέπω  ::   ::   ::  ) 

BTW σου χρωστάω κι ένα καλώδιο 
 ::   ::   ::  

Sorry για την καθυστέριση που θα προκύψει αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς.

----------


## dti

Σε λίγο θα δοκιμάσω ένα άλλο wireless bridge στη θέση Cisco 340 που συνδέεται στον Alexandro στο Καματερό.
Ισως ταλαιπωρηθούν για λίγο όσοι είναι από την πλευρά του Περισσού και των Λιοσίων.
Το downtime θα είναι περίπου 10 λεπτά.

----------


## dti

Δυστυχώς το link με Καματερό (Alexandros) είναι πεσμένο.
Ελπίζω να αποκατασταθεί αύριο.
Συγκεκριμένα, μετά από λανθασμένη επιλογή, απενεργοποίησα το bridge (10.1.1.3) του Αλέξανδρου σαν root και από τότε φαίνεται οτι κόλλησε, αφού είναι το μόνο που δεν μπορώ να κάνω ping όταν μπαίνω σαν client με άλλη κάρτα στο access point awmn-45 (που συνδέεται με το bridge).
Ενα reset θα μας σώσει.

----------


## Alexandros

Εγινε ένα 'remote' reset.

Δοκιμάστε με την πρώτη ευκαιρία και πείτε μου αν υπάρχει ακόμη πρόβλημα.


Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dti

Επανήλθε ευτυχώς! 
Και με την ευκαιρία έβαλα στη θέση του προηγούμενου bridge, το τροποποιημένο by MAuVE bridge. 
Φαίνεται οτι παίζει καλύτερα από το προηγούμενο με την ίδια ισχύ εκπομπής.

----------


## MAuVE

> Επανήλθε ευτυχώς! 
> Και με την ευκαιρία έβαλα στη θέση του προηγούμενου bridge, το τροποποιημένο by MAuVE bridge. 
> Φαίνεται οτι παίζει καλύτερα από το προηγούμενο με την ίδια ισχύ εκπομπής.


Ε.. και τι περιμένεις γιά να κατεβάσεις ισχύ
Ραδιερασιτέχνες, QRP contest το λέμε ;

----------


## dti

Το έχω ρυθμίσει πλέον στο 1mW. 
Πάντως στο signal strength βλέπω σταθερά -77 έως -78 db στο in και -88 στο out.
Quality στο out 36%.
To link επανέρχεται πολύ γρηγορότερα μετά από οποιαδήποτε διακοπή.

----------


## Alexandros

Ε ρε γλέντια, θα έχουμε νόμιμο link στα 5 Km!

Νίκο, μαζεύω υλικά για την τροποποίηση και του δεύτερου άκρου και για να πάρεις πίσω την κάρτα σου. Και μια και μας άνοιξε η όρεξη, περίμενε να δοκιμάσουμε και AP (γι' αυτό θα σου πω αύριο). Περισσότερα offline.

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ για την τόλμη, δεν πίστευα ότι θα δούλευε.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Απ' ότι μου είπε ο Αχιλλέας υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα απόδοσης στο link dti-Alexandros. Ίσως μέχρι να αυξήσουμε το receive sensitivity και του δικού μου bridge να πρέπει η ισχύς να παραμείνει στα 5mW.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dti

Το είδα κι εγώ χθες το βράδυ. Χωρίς να πειράξω κάτι, ξαφνικά το link μας έγινε ιδιαίτερα ασταθές. Σήμερα το πρωί ήταν σταθερό. 
Δεν ξέρω, ίσως ήταν κάποια παρεμβολή, ή ο δυνατός αέρας που φυσούσε μετακινούσε τις κεραίες έστω κι ελάχιστα με αποτέλεσμα να χάνεται στιγμιαία το link.
Προς το παρόν το άφησα στο 1 mW και το παρακολουθώ.

----------


## Achille

> Το είδα κι εγώ χθες το βράδυ. Χωρίς να πειράξω κάτι, ξαφνικά το link μας έγινε ιδιαίτερα ασταθές. Σήμερα το πρωί ήταν σταθερό. 
> Δεν ξέρω, ίσως ήταν κάποια παρεμβολή, ή ο δυνατός αέρας που φυσούσε μετακινούσε τις κεραίες έστω κι ελάχιστα με αποτέλεσμα να χάνεται στιγμιαία το link.
> Προς το παρόν το άφησα στο 1 mW και το παρακολουθώ.


Ήταν σταθερό γιατί το έβαλα εγώ στα 5mW χτές που προσπαθούσα να φτιάξω τα gateways στα μηχανήματα του Alexandrou και δεν μπορούσα να μπω με τίποτα...
Το ξαναέβαλα πριν λίγο στο 1mW, να δούμε τι ψάρια θα πιάσουμε σήμερα...

----------


## dti

Λόγω αναδιάταξης των μηχανημάτων και κάποιων αλλαγών στις κάρτες του router μου, θα σημειωθούν ολιγόλεπτες διακοπές στον κόμβο μου από τις 19:30 μέχρι ...ελπίζω πριν σκοτεινιάσει!

----------


## jabarlee

Κάποιο πρόβλημα έχει το link σου με τον Αχιλλέα, σήμερα παίζει χάλια...

----------


## tassos

...τελείως χάλια!
Πάντως έφτιαξα το link μου με Achille (παίζει στα 500kB περίπου)!  ::

----------


## dti

Το πρόβλημα με το link Alexandros-dti παραμένει, παρόλο που δοκίμασα και με αυξημένη ισχύ. Αλλαξα και το bridge από την πλευρά μου, επαναφέροντας το παλιό αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι πάντα το ίδιο:
χάνονται τα μισά πακέτα, χάνεται το link, επανέρχεται και αρχικά έχει πολύ άσχημο ping, μετά βελτιώνεται και μετά ...ξαναχάνεται. Αυτός ο κύκλος επαναλαμβάνεται συνέχεια, χωρίς να έχω βρει ακόμη τί φταίει...
Λέτε να χτίστηκε τίποτε ανάμεσα στο link μας; Ή να μετακινήθηκε καμιά κεραία; Ή να παρεμβάλλει κάποιος;
Ελπίζω το Σαββατοκύριακο να επανέλθουμε στα συνηθισμένα καλά επίπεδα...
Επίσης το Σαββατοκύριακο θα στήσω το backbone link μου με τον Achille, με ευεργετικά αποτελέσματα για όλους.

----------


## kostas

> Επίσης το Σαββατοκύριακο θα στήσω το backbone link μου με τον Achille, με ευεργετικά αποτελέσματα για όλους.


Όλοι εμείς οι "απ΄εδώ" το περιμένουμε καιρό αυτό.
Φτάνουμε όλοι πολύ δυνατά μέχρι τον achille (kostas, jankos, jilout, santo, sam, thalis, tassos) και μετά από εσένα τους βλέπουμε όλους με πολύ μικρές ταχύτητες.

----------


## tassos

Και μην ξεχνάς τον DiGi (και τους πελάτες του digitron, brainmk, raves) που τώρα πια είναι πάνω σε μένα.  ::  Να πω εδώ ότι έχουμε πλέον με τον Achille νόμιμο κατευθυντικό backbone link στα 500KB/sec προς εμένα, στα 430KB/sec προς Achille (κουφό).  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Αποκαταστάθηκε το link μου με τον Alexandro μετά από 3-4 ημέρες ταλαιπωρίας, χάρις στις πολύτιμες συμβουλές του MAuVE, ο οποίος έκπληκτος διαπίστωσε οτι στα κανάλια 1-4 που ήταν το link υπήρχε full θόρυβος -74 db!
Για μία ακόμη φορά η Cisco Air LMC352 αποδείχθηκε πολύτιμος σύμμαχος στη μάχη κατά του θορύβου  ::  
Εναλλάσσοντας κεραίες από την πλευρά μου και access points από την πλευρά του Αλέξανδρου, βρήκαμε τελικά οτι από το κανάλι 5 και πάνω δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα. 
Ετσι, τώρα είμαι στο κανάλι 5 με 1 mW μόλις ισχύ και η σύνδεση είναι άψογη.

Αντε να λειτουργήσει και το backbone με τον Achille για να απολαύσουμε ταχύτητες 500 & 600 KΒ απ' όλες τις πλευρές!

----------


## tassos

Τι έγινε, χάλασε το link με Achille; Είμαι εκτός Αθηνών, οπότε δεν μπορώ να το τσεκάρω... είχα μείνει στην κεραία που θα έβαζες την Κυριακή νομίζω για να κοιτάει Achille.  ::

----------


## Achille

> Αποκαταστάθηκε το link μου με τον Alexandro μετά από 3-4 ημέρες ταλαιπωρίας, χάρις στις πολύτιμες συμβουλές του MAuVE, ο οποίος έκπληκτος διαπίστωσε οτι στα κανάλια 1-4 που ήταν το link υπήρχε full θόρυβος -74 db!


Θυμάσαι που είχες την omni στο 1 και δεν την έπιανα, αλλά έπιανα τη sector, και μετά που έβαλες τη sector στο 1 δεν την έπιανα?
Βρέθηκε ο λόγος...  :: 
Και στη δικιά μου περιοχή πάντως στα κανάλια 1-3 είναι αδύνατο να κάνεις link, στο 4 έτσι και έτσι.



> Αντε να λειτουργήσει και το backbone με τον Achille για να απολαύσουμε ταχύτητες 500 & 600 KΒ απ' όλες τις πλευρές!


Πρέπει να βρω λίγο χρόνο (και κάποιον για βοήθεια) γιατί πρέπει να αλλάξω και πόλωση την κεραία και να την ξανακεντράρω...

----------


## Achille

> Τι έγινε, χάλασε το link με Achille; Είμαι εκτός Αθηνών, οπότε δεν μπορώ να το τσεκάρω... είχα μείνει στην κεραία που θα έβαζες την Κυριακή νομίζω για να κοιτάει Achille.


Όχι, δεν χάλασε, απλά δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα το ad-hoc.

----------


## dti

> Θυμάσαι που είχες την omni στο 1 και δεν την έπιανα, αλλά έπιανα τη sector, και μετά που έβαλες τη sector στο 1 δεν την έπιανα?
> Βρέθηκε ο λόγος... 
> Και στη δικιά μου περιοχή πάντως στα κανάλια 1-3 είναι αδύνατο να κάνεις link, στο 4 έτσι και έτσι.



Αυτό δεν θα το αφήσουμε έτσι, θα επιστρατεύσουμε *οτι* πρέπει για να ανακαλύψουμε *ποιός* δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα και φυσικά θα απευθυνθούμε *εκεί που πρέπει*.

----------


## panXer

Δαμιανέ, κάτι που λέγαμε παλιά για φασματογράφους κλπ..
Αυτά τα όργανα μπορούν να κάνουν μετρήσεις σε εξωτερικούς χώρους; Δηλαδή να μετράνε επίπεδα θορύβου κτλ;
Τα ραδιογωνιόμετρα μπορούν να προσδιορίσουν την πηγή ενός μικροκυματικού πομπού, αν ναι πόσο κοστίζουν για να τα αγοράσουμε;
Νομίζω ότι μόνον έτσι θα βρούμε ποιός ρυπαίνει (εκτός αν φταίει κανένα ΚΥΤ της ΔΕΗ ή κάτι ανάλογο) και του κάνουμε μία κρούση.
Νομίζω όμως ότι πολλά μέλη είναι και αυτά εκτός ορίων λόγω δοκιμών κτλ, οπότε ας εξασφαλίσουμε ότι είμαστε οκ εμείς και ότι δεν ενοχλούμε και μετά να προβούμε σε "δυναμικές¨ ενέργειες.
Καλή τύχη παιδιά, ελπίζω να λυθούν όλα τα προβλήματα.

----------


## Painter

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα,

Αυτό που θέλουμε ειναι ένας spectrum analyzer (αναλυτής φάσματος) και νομίζω πως τελικά είναι απαραίτητος για να μπορέσουμε να δουμε τι τρέχει, ειδικά στις περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε συγκεκριμένα κανάλια ενώ οι συνθήκες (απόσταση, οπτική επαφή,κτλ) δέν δικαιολογούν κάτι τέτοιο.Αυτό βέβαια όταν δέν υπάρχει αλλο λινκ (802.11Β) στο εύρος των επικαλυπτόμενων καναλιών.
Οπως μπορείτε να δείτε και http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1871 τετοια ανεξήγητα (προς το παρών ) προβλήματα εχουμε και στο τρίγωνο Αργυρούπολη Ηλιούπολη Αγ.Δημήτριος.
Η πηγή τους μπορεί να είναι ενισχυτές σε εταιρικά λινκς, ή ασύρματες κάμερες που είναι και της μόδας τελευταία ή ραδιοτηλεοπτικά λίνκς τα οποία είναι πολύ κατευθυντικά και έτσι δικαιολογούν ενδεχομένως προβλήματα σε
μεμονομένους κόμβους.Εγώ πάντως το έχω υπόψη μου και το έχουμε συζητησει στην περιοχή μου λογο του ότι μόνο στο κανάλι 7 μπορούμε να έχουμε αξιοπρεπείς ζεύξεις.Αν μπορέσω να δανειστώ ένα spectrum analyzer που να καλύπτει τους 2.4Ghz σε συνδυασμό με μια κατευθυντκή κεραία θα μας βοηθήσει να βγάλουμε καποια ασφαλή συμπεράσματα πρός τα που να κινηθούμε.
Για να αγοράσουμε απλά το ξεχνάμε, για να νοικιάσουμε, γιατι και αυτό γίνεται μάλλον και πάλι θα είναι αρκετά ακριβό.
Ο δανεισμός είναι η μόνη λύση.....

Ειδομεν.....

Painter

----------


## Alexandros

Υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα να πάρεις από κάποιες συσκευές μερικά στοιχεία χρήσης του φάσματος. Δαμιανέ είδατε τι spectrum utilization & noise σας έδινε το Cisco Bridge?

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dti

Δεν θυμάμαι να είδαμε το spectrum utilization μέσα από το bridge.
Θα το βάλω κάποια στιγμή πάλι στο κανάλι 1 για να δούμε.
Πάντως ο θόρυβος ήταν στα -73 έως -75 db όσο και το σήμα. Ετσι τουλάχιστον έδειχνε το utility της Cisco LMC352.
Επίσης, όταν έμπαινα στο ap με την omni σου (κανάλι 6), ορισμένες φορές, φαινόταν σαν μην υπήρχε καθόλου θόρυβος (-130 db) κι αμέσως μετά εμφανιζόταν στα -96db.

----------


## jabarlee

> Πρέπει να βρω λίγο χρόνο (και κάποιον για βοήθεια) γιατί πρέπει να αλλάξω και πόλωση την κεραία και να την ξανακεντράρω...


Πάρε τηλέφωνο όποτε έχεις τον χρόνο...

----------


## Alexandros

Θα πρότεινα να μη πειράξεις τη σύνδεση. Απλά αν μπορείς βάλε το εφεδρικό Bridge συνδεδεμένο με την Omni σε diagnostics/carrier test και σου δίνει το ulitilzation για όλα τα κανάλια. Αν έχει και την LMC352 δίνει και noise level για όλα τα κανάλια.

Ετοιμάζουμε με έναν φίλο ένα εργαλείο για την αποθήκευση αυτών των στοιχείων, ούτως ώστε να μπορεί κανείς να μαζέψει στοιχεία για μεγαλύτερο διάστημα.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dti

Φτού! Καλωδιακή βλάβη του πΟΤΕ στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Ν. Ιωνίας...  ::

----------


## jabarlee

μόνο που έκανες την ερώτησή σου σε λάθος σημείο...
Admins, τη δουλειά σας!

----------


## bakolaz

Δαμιανέ το link σου με τον Αλέξανδρο δεν πρέπει να είναι και στα πιο ένδοξα του. Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί απ'όσο συζήτησα με τον jabarlee μου είπε ότι αποκαταστήσατε το πρόβλημα που είχε προκύψει με τα cisco σας. Όποτε θα έχεις τον χρόνο καλό θα ήταν να τρέξουμε ένα qcheck για να δούμε τι γίνεται. 
Από χρήστες όπως ο ggeorgee κατεβάζω με 20 kbytes ενώ πριν δημιουργηθεί το πρόβλημα χτυπάγαμε 300άρες άνετα (θα το θυμάσαι πιστεύω). Όταν τραβάει ο ggeorgee από εμένα τα πράγματα είναι λίγο καλύτερα αφού αγγίζει τα 50kbytes/sec .Σίγουρα όμως και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση υπάρχει μια σημαντικά μεγάλη πτώση αφού θυμάμαι ότι o ggeorgee τράβαγε από εμένα με 300 kbytes/sec. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με όλους τους χρήστες από εκεί και πέρα (προς Achille μεριά δηλαδή). Το μόνο που καταφέρνουμε να δούμε είναι το ότι είναι online στον dc server του jabarlee. Οι απόπειρες για downloading από αυτούς είναι μάταιες αφού οι προσπάθειες περιορίζονται σε λίγα μόλις kbytes/bytes. Αυτοί όμως έχουν την δυνατότητα να τραβάνε από εμάς με πολύ πιο αποδεκτές ταχύτητες.
Συγκεκριμένα o jabarlee μου έλεγε ότι ο sam κατάφερνε και τράβαγε από αυτόν με 50kbytes/sec ενώ εμείς αν θα πιάσουμε τα 1-2 kbytes κάνουμε party.
H κατάσταση δεν ήταν έτσι και σίγουρα κάτι δεν παέι καλά. Σαν πιο πιθανό τμήμα που δυσλειτουργεί θεωρώ να είναι το link σου με τον Alexandro. Τι λες;  ::

----------


## dti

Νομίζω οτι είναι θέμα πολύ λίγων ημερών για να στηθεί ο router του Αλέξανδρου (αν δεν έχει ήδη μπει). Επίσης, όταν θα είναι έτοιμος κι ο Αχιλλέας για να μετατρέψει σε backbone το link του με μένα, σαφώς θα βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση.
Ας κάνουμε λίγο υπομονή και μετράμε οτι θέλετε.
Πάντως το link μου με τον Αλέξανδρο είναι σταθερό και δουλεύει ασταμάτητα.

----------


## Alexandros

Το πρόσφατο πρόβλημα του link φαίνεται να οφειλόταν σε radio interference των καναλιών που χρησιμοποιούσαμε.

Θα πρότεινα, κάποια στιγμή που διαπιστώσετε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα, να 'μπείτε' με τον Μανώλη (έχει το password) στο bridge που έχω προς το Δαμιανό (10.1.1.3 αν θυμάμαι καλά) και να τρέξετε link test. Προσοχή όχι carrier test, αυτό ψάχνει όλη τη συχνότητα και διακόπτει όλα τα assosiations. Επίσης κάντε (μεγάλα και αραιά) ping τόσο στο προαναφερθέν bridge όσο και στου Δαμιανού (10.1.1.11?) και δείτε τη διαφορά.

Τα παραπάνω ίσως βοηθήσουν στο να απομονωθεί το πρόβλημα.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## bakolaz

> Νομίζω οτι είναι θέμα πολύ λίγων ημερών για να στηθεί ο router του Αλέξανδρου (αν δεν έχει ήδη μπει). Επίσης, όταν θα είναι έτοιμος κι ο Αχιλλέας για να μετατρέψει σε backbone το link του με μένα, σαφώς θα βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση.
> Ας κάνουμε λίγο υπομονή και μετράμε οτι θέλετε.
> Πάντως το link μου με τον Αλέξανδρο είναι σταθερό και δουλεύει ασταμάτητα.


Μου είπε ο Jabarlee από μια ματιά που έριξε ότι ήταν στα 5,5 mbit και όχι στα 11. Για να μην λέω όμως ότι να είναι αφού εγώ δεν ήμουν "αυτόπτης μάρτυρας" ας κάνει ένα post ο jabarlee για να πει ο ίδιος τι γίνεται. Πάντως επιμένω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Ίσως να φταίει και το τμήμα jabarlee-alex αν και από όσο μου είπε ο μανώλης το έλεγξε και όλα είναι μια χαρά όπως ήταν.

----------


## rentis_city

> Φτού! Καλωδιακή βλάβη του πΟΤΕ στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Ν. Ιωνίας...


Δηλαδή?

Τώρα όσον αφορά την "ανεξήγητα" αργή ταχύτητα, μπορεί και να μην 
οφείλεται απαραίτητα σε παρεμβολή.
Για κοιτάχτε λέω γω μήπως κάποιος κάνει bandwidth hogging...  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Φτού! Καλωδιακή βλάβη του πΟΤΕ στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Ν. Ιωνίας... 
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή?


...κοινώς δεν είχαμε ούτε τηλέφωνο για 2,5 μέρες, γιατί κάποιοι έκοψαν (?) τα καλώδια του πΟΤΕ.
Φυσικά δεν δούλευε ούτε η γραμμή της Intraconnect...

----------


## jabarlee

να πως έχουν τα πράγματα αυτή τη στιγμή:
1.) Το bridge του Αλέξανδρου (10.1.1.3)
Link Test
Strength in: 37% (-77db)
Strength out: -39% (-76db)
Quality in: 0%
Quality out: 62%
Noise level: -93db
Power level: full
Node statistics
2Mbps
2.) To bridge του Δαμιανού (10.1.1.11)
Link Test
Strength in: 33% (-79db)
Strength out: 37% (-77db)
Quality in: 60%
Quality out: 12%
Power level: 20mW
Node statistics
11Mbps
Πάντα είχα πρόβλημα να μεταφράσω τις ενδείξεις του Cisco, τώρα μπερδεύτηκα ενελώς...τι σημαίνει 0%?  ::  

Το δικό μου link με τον Αλέξανδρο έχει καλύτερα νούμερα και δείχνει ότι είναι στα 11 Mbps

----------


## dti

Αυτό το 0% quality το έχω δει κι εγώ ορισμένες φορές αλλά πρέπει να είναι κάποιο bug του software αφού αν επαναλάβεις αρκετές φορές το test θα δεις οτι κάποια στιγμή δείχνει κάποια τιμή διαφορετική του 0 και μετά ξαναδείχνει 0 χωρίς να αλλάξει κάτι στην ποιότητα του link.
Να διευκρινίσουμε οτι στο bridge του Αλέξανδρου έχει τοποθετηθεί αντί της Aironet 4800 κάρτας που είχε το cisco μέσα, μία air LMC352 που λογικά έχει βελτιωμένη ευαισθησία.
Στο δικό μου αρχικά είχε τοποθετηθεί επίσης μία air LMC352, αλλά λόγω των παρεμβολών που είχαμε, νομίζαμε οτι έφταιγε η κάρτα και τώρα έχω το παλιό bridge με την "μαμίσια" aironet κάρτα.
Σύντομα θα ξαναβάλω μία Air LMC352 μπας και δούμε επιπλέον βελτίωση. 

ΜAuVE ...παρακαλώ το ειδικό κατσαβίδι για τις Cisco-βίδες !

----------


## Alexandros

Τα πειραγμένα '340' δίνουν μόνιμα Quality 0%. Οπότε μια και αυτή τη στιγμή το δικό μου είναι πειραγμένο και του Δαμιανού όχι, εξηγούνται τα αποτελέσματα που βλέπετε. Μη ξεχνάμε ότι δεν έχουν σχεδιαστεί να δουλεύουν με LMC350 οπότε κάποια πράγματα δεν είναι 'supported'. Από την άλλη τα πειραγμένα δείχνουν και noise level στο carrier test που είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον.


Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## jabarlee

Δυστυχώς τώρα χάθηκε και το Link μου με τον Αλέξανδρο...  ::  
Το δικό μου bridge δεν είναι associated με τίποτα...δεν παίρνω Ping από κανένα από τα μηχανήματα του Αλέξανδρου  ::  
Αν κάποιος που έχει πρόσβαση από την άλλη πλευρά του link μπορεί να κάνει κάτι, ένα reset, restart, οτιδήποτε...

----------


## Alexandros

Έγινε διακοπή ρεύματος επί δίωρο στην περιοχή. Τώρα πρέπει να είναι εντάξει. Πείτε μου αν εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα για να πάω να το κοιτάξω.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## papashark

> Αν κάποιος που έχει πρόσβαση από την άλλη πλευρά του link μπορεί να κάνει κάτι, ένα reset, restart, οτιδήποτε...





> Έγινε διακοπή ρεύματος επί δίωρο στην περιοχή. Τώρα πρέπει να είναι εντάξει.


Ουάου !!!!!!!!!  ::  

Αλέξανδρε έχεις τέτοιες δυνατότητες ?  ::  

Κανονίζεις black out για να κάνεις reset στο μηχανηματά σου !!!!  ::  

Μπράβο διασυνδέσεις η Cisco....  ::  

Είδες η ΔΕΗ ?  ::  [/quote]

----------


## Alexandros

Ένα έχω να πω. Είσαι διεστραμμένος  ::  

Και εγώ είμαι σύμφωνα με μαρτυρίες πολλών φίλων και μη, αλλά τόσο όχι, σου βγάζω το καπέλο. Τέτοια ερμηνεία του μηνύματος δεν την περίμενα  ::  

Μήπως θέλεις και εσύ κανένα 'remote reset' επί τη ευκαιρία, αλλά μπα μάλλον όχι, τα D-Link κάνουν μόνα τους  ::  

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## MAuVE

> Μήπως θέλεις και εσύ κανένα 'remote reset' επί τη ευκαιρία,


Δοκίμασε παλαιά το εξ ουρανού, αλλά δεν διάβασε το "Lifetime reset warranty" που υποσχόταν η συσκευασία απ' έξω. 
Αλήθεια μήπως είχε και μικρότερες συσκευασίες κεραυνικών πληγμάτων ; Κάτι γύρω στα 1-2 kA θα ήταν ότι πρέπει.

----------


## Achille

Με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του jabarlee, το link μου με τον dti πλέον παίζει σε ad-hoc.
Παρατήρησα ότι η ταχύτητα δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα καλή, αν και το noise ήταν μηδενικό (-100db) ενώ το signal στα ήψη.
Κλειδώνοντας το bitrate στα 11M η ταχύτητα εκτοξεύτηκε από τα 100kb/sec σε πάνω απο 400.
Επομένως το auto δεν ξέρω πόσο καλή ιδέα είναι γενικώς, σε σταθερά links με καλό signal strength ίσως κάνει κακό, αφού σε στιγμιαία dropouts χαλάει την ταχύτητα...
Και κάτι ακόμα. Άλλαξα το address range μου στο μόνιμο 10.47.130.x , επομένως όσοι το χρησιμοποιείται για nameservers κλπ, ανανεώστε τις διευθύνσεις σας!

----------


## dti

Νέες μόνιμες (...για τελευταία φορά ελπίζω) IP's:
10.37.56.2 : το ap με την omni και ssid: awmn κανάλι: 9
10.37.56.3 : το ap με τη sector και ssid: awmn-1 κανάλι:4

Sorry που διέκοψα ενδεχομένως μερικούς αλλά έπρεπε να γίνει τώρα!

----------


## Achille

> Νέες μόνιμες (...για τελευταία φορά ελπίζω) IP's:
> 10.37.56.2 : το ap με την omni και ssid: awmn κανάλι: 9
> 10.37.56.3 : το ap με τη sector και ssid: awmn-1 κανάλι:4
> 
> Sorry που διέκοψα ενδεχομένως μερικούς αλλά έπρεπε να γίνει τώρα!


Δηλαδή:

Όσοι συνδέεστε πάνω στον dti, πρέπει να αλλάξετε τις IP σας, το gateway σας και τους nameserver σας. Το netmask παραμένει ίδιο.
Οι IP σας πλέον αρχίζουν από 10.37.56 και το τελευταίο μέρος παραμένει αυτό που είχατε.
Επίσης αλλάξανε πλέον τα hostnames, κόπηκε το .net.gr.

Επομένως:
ο irc server είναι irc.awmn
o dc server είναι dc.awmn

κλπ!

Αν δείτε κάτι που να μην λειτουργεί, κάντε το post σε αυτό το topic!

----------


## xaotikos

> Επίσης αλλάξανε πλέον τα hostnames, κόπηκε το .net.gr.
> 
> Επομένως:
> ο irc server είναι irc.awmn
> o dc server είναι dc.awmn


Μήπως θα έπρεπε να ξεκαθαρίσουμε λίγο αυτό το θέμα? Βλέπω άλλοι έχουν awmn.net.gr άλλοι awmn.net άλλοι awmn σκέτο. Δεν θα πρέπει να αποφασίσουμε κάτι και να το χρησιμοποιούνε όλοι? Γιατί σιγά σιγά ενωνόμαστε και θα πρέπει να υπάρχει μια κοινή γραμμη.

πχ εγώ έχω irc server με irc273.awmn.net.gr 

(Καλύτερα αν η συζήτηση σηκώνει κουβέντα να μεταφερθεί αλλού)

----------


## Achille

> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να ξεκαθαρίσουμε λίγο αυτό το θέμα? Βλέπω άλλοι έχουν awmn.net.gr άλλοι awmn.net άλλοι awmn σκέτο. Δεν θα πρέπει να αποφασίσουμε κάτι και να το χρησιμοποιούνε όλοι? Γιατί σιγά σιγά ενωνόμαστε και θα πρέπει να υπάρχει μια κοινή γραμμη.


Γενικά ισχύει το "όσο μικρότερο, τόσο καλύτερα", και αφού βρέθηκε τρόπος να γίνει το TLD, χωρίς να χάσουμε τη δυνατότητα να κάνουν οι nameserver μας resolve Internet hosts, πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να το εκμεταλλευτούμε.
Το θέμα είναι υπο συζήτηση στη λίστα awmn-hostmaster, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι εκεί θα καταλήξουμε. Επίσης κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είναι αποκεντρωμένη η διαχείριση, δηλαδή θα μπαίνει στον κεντρικό nameserver ένα entry και ο κάθε κόμβος θα στήνει nameserver για το Class-C του (και το reverse). H αν κάποιος δεν μπορεί, θα στήνεται στον διπλανό κόμβο.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Tωρα το είδα κι άλαξα ότι πρόλαβα στην taratsa. Μπες και κανε τα απαραίτητα αν και νομίζω πως είμαι οκ βλέπω τον dti (10.37.56.1) αλλά δεν βλέπω internet...

Η taratsa ειναι up και την καθάρισα λιγάκι όλη δικιά σου  :: P

Πάω φροντιστιριο τα λέμε

----------


## dti

Προσωρινά στη θέση του ενός Intel 2011b access point έχει μπει ένα Cisco Wireless Bridge (τροποποιημένο από τον MAuVE) με 352 κάρτα. 
Τα settings δεν έχουν αλλάξει:
SSID: awmn-1
IP: 10.37.56.3
Subnet: 255.255.255.192
κανάλι: 4
κεραία: sector 12 dbi

Θέλουμε να το δοκιμάσουμε για μερικές μέρες γι αυτό παρακαλώ τιμήστε την παρουσία του, όσοι μπορείτε, μια και το άλλο access point (Intel) έχει περισσότερη κίνηση (άρα λιγότερο διαθέσιμο bandwidth).

----------


## MAuVE

> γι αυτό παρακαλώ τιμήστε την παρουσία του


Δηλαδή:

- ταράχτε το στο traffic
- κάντε το να γράψει στο association table "Ελεος, δεν μπορώ άλλους πελάτες"
- κάντε του τη ζωή δύσκολη να δούμε αν θα κλατάρει

----------


## Alexandros

Έχετε βάλει Misco Wireless Βridge 340 σε AP mode ή Misco AP 340?
Έχουν σημαντικά διαφορετικό SW.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## MAuVE

> Έχετε βάλει Misco Wireless Βridge 340 σε AP mode ή Misco AP 340?
> Έχουν σημαντικά διαφορετικό SW.
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


Το πρώτο. Πρόκειται γιά burn-in test γιαυτό το πήγα στο Δαμιανό που έχει κίνηση, γιατί σε μένα βγήκαν πάλι τα φαντάσματα

----------


## dti

Εναν ηλεκτρολόγο γρήγορα! (Κι ένα καλό UPS παρακαλώ!)
Φαίνεται να μη λειτουργεί μία από τις φάσεις στη τριφασική εγκατάσταση του σπιτιού μου και το αποτέλεσμα είναι ο κόμβος μου να είναι προς το παρόν κάτω!

Εγώ είμαι εκτός σπιτιού και σπεύδω να δω τί γίνεται...

----------


## dti

Επανήλθε το ρεύμα πριν 2 ώρες περίπου. Η βλάβη ήταν γενική για την περιοχή και οφείλετο σε πρόβλημα του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ.

Μάλλον το UPS επιβάλλεται καθώς οι διακοπές ρεύματος το καλοκαίρι δεν είναι ασυνήθιστες στην περιοχή μου.

----------


## dti

Ενα ακόμη access point (Intel 2011 Pro/Wireless AP) στήθηκε χθες στο μπαλκόνι μου που βλέπει προς το Αλσος Βεΐκου.
Μία flat panel 9 dbi της Maxrad καλύπτει το τελευταίο τμήμα του Αλσους, γύρω από το γνωστό Καφέ Φλόγα (απόσταση περίπου 700 μέτρα).
Η ισχύς είναι ρυθμισμένη να είναι λίγο κάτω από τα 20 dbm.
ssid: awmn-park κανάλι: 11 
Λειτουργεί dhcp server αλλά αν δεν... τα settings είναι: 
ip: 10.37.56.4 
subnet: 255.255.255.192
gateway: 10.37.56.1
DNS: 10.37.56.1
Χρησιμοποιείστε ip μεταξύ 10.37.56.10 και 10.37.56.28

Οσοι λοιπόν βρεθείτε εκεί κοντά, δοκιμάστε και πείτε μου εντυπώσεις.
Λογικά πρέπει να μπορείτε να σερφάρετε καθισμένοι στο γρασίδι δίπλα από τους φοίνικες  ::

----------


## dti

Το τελευταίο διάστημα δικαίως παραπονούνται οι clients και των 2 access points μου για το πολύ χαμηλό uploading rate που έχουν.

Θα δοκιμάσω σήμερα το απόγευμα ένα orinoco AP-1000 με 2 orinoco κάρτες. Ελπίζω η διακοπή να μην πάρει πάνω από 5 λεπτά.

----------


## papashark

> Το τελευταίο διάστημα δικαίως παραπονούνται οι clients και των 2 access points μου για το πολύ χαμηλό uploading rate που έχουν.


Πόσους πελάτες είχε συνολικά και πόσους συνήθως κάθε AP?

Πόσο χαμηλή ταχύτητα είχαν ?

Τέτοις καταστάσεις είναι case studies, καλό είναι να έχουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

----------


## dti

Κατ' αρχή να πω οτι πραγματοποιήθηκε με απόλυτη επιτυχία η αντικατάσταση. Το Orinoco AP-1000 έπαιξε με τη μία χωρίς να χρειαστεί κάποια ιδιαίτερη ρύθμιση πέρα από τα βασικά settings του δικτύου.
Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν άμεσα ορατά τουλάχιστον στο link μου με τον ggeorgee. Βελτιώθηκε το uplink μου (περίπου στα 500 KB) ενώ κι εγώ βλέπω αξιοπρεπείς ταχύτητες (περίπου 100 KB) όταν κατεβάζω μαζί με αρκετούς ακόμη από τον ggeorgee.

Ομως ο _DiMoN_ ακόμη δεν είδε βελτίωση. Πιθανότατα λόγω του ότι ο ggeorgee είναι πολύ πιο κοντά μου.

Οσον αφορά τα προβλήματα στον κόμβο μου αυτά πιθανότατα οφείλονταν στα 2 Intel που ήταν τοποθετημένα το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο. Δεν θυμάμαι να πείραξα τίποτε στα settings των Intel, αλλά το τελευταίο διάστημα ουσιαστικά δεν υπήρχε δυνατότητα uploading τόσο για τους clients του ap με την omni (ggeorgee, artpas) όσο και στο ap με τη sector (coala, _DiMoN_, Alexandros, Mick Flemm). Οι ταχύτητες που είχαμε ήταν το πολύ 10 KB με σύνηθες το 1-2 KB μόνο...
To γεγονός οτι η omni επικαλύπτει τις 120 μοίρες της sector, πρέπει να δημιουργεί πρόσθετα προβλήματα. 
Ετσι, σκέφτομαι άμεσα να αντικαταστήσω την omni με μία sector που ήταν να μπει κάποια εποχή στο Φυσικό...
Με την αντικατάσταση αυτή θα περιοριστεί ο θόρυβος σε μια αρκετά μεγάλη απόσταση αφού την omni μου την έχουν πιάσει κατά καιρούς από την Αγ. Παρασκευή, τα Μελίσσια αλλά και το Καματερό (αποστάσεις πάνω από 4 χιλιόμετρα).

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Παίδες τραγικά χαμηλά upload είχα και εγώ. Συνδέομαι στην sector του δαμιανού. Τις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις το upload ήταν γύρω στα 700-800b/s με μερικές φορές να πιάνει στην καλύτερη 1-2kb/s. Μετά την αντικατάσταση του AP δυστυχώς δεν έχω ακόμη πραγματοποιήσει μετρήσεις μιας και το link είναι κάτω λόγω αλλαγής κάρτας - καλωδιώσεων κλπ. Ελπίζω από δευτέρα να έχω μετρήσεις και να σας πω αποτελέσματα.

----------


## MAuVE

Επειδή αυτή η βλακία με την διακοπή λειτουργίας παλαιών δοκιμασμένων λινκς προκειμένου να παραχωρήσουν τη θέση τους σε νέα θεωρητικά καλύτερα έχει λάβει επιδημικές διαστάσεις, σε καλώ δημόσια Δαμιανέ 

*να διακόψεις αυτοστιγμεί το λινκ με Alexandros*. 

Για να καταλάβουν όλοι όσοι θέλουν να στήθεί δίκτυο, ότι δεν μπορεί ο κάθε, κατά τον Αίσωπο άφρων, (εγώ τους προσφωνώ διαφορετικά) να ποστάρει πλάνα και συμβουλές *ανέξοδα*. 

Είμαι στη διάθεσή σου το Σαββατοκύριακο να τα κατεβάσουμε όλα και να τα βάλουμε στα κουτιά τους.

----------


## dti

Είχαμε γράψει και παλιότερα στο ίδιο topic οτι μετά από προσπάθειες το link είχε παίξει σε νόμιμα όρια. Και όντως, για λίγο, έτσι ήταν.
Λόγω του θορύβου κάποια στιγμή ανεβάσαμε την ισχύ, προσωρινά, τόσο όσο χρειαζόταν για να διατηρηθεί το link.
Για αρκετούς μήνες έγιναν προσπάθειες για να βρεθεί εναλλακτική λύση που θα παίζει σε απόλυτα νόμιμα όρια όπως όλα τα υπόλοιπα links μου.
Και βρέθηκε ο dermanis, ο κόμβος του οποίου *στήνεται* και ενδεχομένως να είναι έτοιμος και μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο.

Ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει τις απόψεις του και να τις εφαρμόζει στον κόμβο του *αναλαμβάνοντας φυσικά και τις ευθύνες*.
Παράλληλα με τον τρόπο του μπορεί να περνάει και μηνύματα προς τους νεότερους.
Διαφωνώ με τις απόψεις του MAuVE περί "βλακίας" της κατάργησης των "ιστορικών links". 
Εφόσον η δουλειά μας γίνεται καλύτερα, ταχύτερα και σε απόλυτα νόμιμα όρια εκπομπής, αξίζει να ψάξουμε και εναλλακτικές λύσεις. 
Και εδώ δεν χωρεί καμιά λογική "στημένης λεμονόκουπας" καθώς όλοι δουλεύουμε και συνεισφέρουμε εθελοντικά, στα πλαίσια μίας κοινότητας.

----------


## dti

Από σήμερα το μεσημέρι μέχρι αύριο το απόγευμα θα πραγματοποιηθεί η αντικατάσταση της omni με μία sector και θα γίνουν οι ρυθμίσεις που απαιτούνται για το link με τον κόμβο dermanis.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Καλή επιτυχία παιδιά...

----------


## dti

Ολοκληρώθηκε το πρώτο μέρος των αλλαγών.
Συγκεκριμένα έγινε το link με τον dermanis.
Λεπτομέρειες μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ.

----------


## dti

Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα πραγματοποιηθούν εκτεταμένες διακοπές στον κόμβο μου προκειμένου να αντιμετωπισθεί η κατάσταση με το transfer rate που χθες ήταν χάλια.

----------


## dti

Σήμερα, από τις 12:00 μέχρι νωρίς το απόγευμα ελπίζω να έχω ολοκληρώσει την εγκατάσταση της sector στη θέση της omni. 
Ενδεχομένως να παρατηρηθούν κάποιες μικροδιακοπές και στο link μου με τον achille καθώς θα απομακρύνω τη yagi της Maxrad που χρησιμοποιώ σήμερα, από την Andrew (στο Link με τον dermanis).

----------


## dti

Πραγματοποιήθηκε επιτέλους η αποκαθήλωση της omni.
Μπήκε μία ακόμη sector 12 dbi, 120 μοιρών της Avaya, που συνδέθηκε μαζί με την άλλη με splitter. 
Ετσι εξοικονόμησα ένα interface (που μάλλον θα είναι ένα backbone link με τον hdkiller). Σ' αυτό το interface θα μπει ένα smartbridges outdoor pro ethernet client που αναμένεται από το ebay.

Αραίωσα όσο μπορούσα τις κεραίες μεταξύ τους.
Η Maxrad στο link dti-achille τοποθετήθηκε στην κορυφή του ιστού.
Μετά από αυτές τις αλλαγές έχω την εντύπωση οτι το Link με τον dermanis βελτιώθηκε κάπως, αφού βλέπω κάποιες στιγμές σήμα μέχρι και -70 db.
Σαφής βελτίωση υπήρξε και στο throughput του interface που είναι το ap. 

SSID: awmn
IP: 10.37.56.2
Subnet: 255.255.255.192

----------


## papashark

Δαμιανέ, φοβάμαι ότι δεν υπάρχει χώρος για άλλο link στην ταράτσα σου....

Μπορεί να χαλάσεις και τα υπάρχοντα λινκς έτσι.

Βέβαια μόνο τοποθετώντας το θα το εξακριβώσεις....

----------


## Achille

Η ταχύτητα στο μεταξύ μας interface είναι ανάμεσα σε 2 και 2.8 mbit

Επομένως είτε έχουμε παρεμβολές σε μένα:

5: xtreme (οριζόντια)
10:dti (οριζόντια)
13:sam (κατακόρυφη)
14:bliz (οριζόντια)

(το 13 θα κατέβει σε χαμηλό κανάλι σύντομα, πχ 2, στο 1 έχει θόρυβο)

είτε το μηχάνημά μου ζορίζεται πλέον λόγω του traffic και ότι έχει 3 κάρτες που δεν είναι bus mastering

είτε έχουμε παρεμβολές στον dti (ο dti έχει μόνο μια κάρτα που δεν κάνει bus mastering)

Μόλις έρθουν οι κάρτες από την ομαδική και λύσουμε το θέμα με το bus mastering, και φύγει και το sam από το 13, θα έχουμε βρει τι φταίει  :: 

Α και κάτι που είδα τώρα...το signal level έχει πέσει στα -75 από -60 db που ήταν πριν...μήπως χάλασες τη στόχευση της κεραίας;

----------


## dti

Πιθανόν να μην υπάρχει τόσο καλό κεντράρισμα στη yagi.
Το φτιάχνουμε κάποια στιγμή την Τρίτη το πρωί. 
Ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσουμε και το *ασύρματο* VoIP over wlan στην ταράτσα!  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Α και κάτι που είδα τώρα...το signal level έχει πέσει στα -75 από -60 db που ήταν πριν...μήπως χάλασες τη στόχευση της κεραίας;


Μπα, θα ρύθμισε την εκπομπή του στα 20dBm EIRP.
Γιατί με 20dBm στα 2,9 χλμ να σου φέρνει -60dBm δύσκολο. 
Πολύ δύσκολο.

----------


## dti

Η ισχύς του link με τον Achille ήταν ανέκαθεν ρυθμισμένη στα 20 dbm EIRP.
Δεν άλλαξε τίποτε εκεί, παρά μόνο ανέβηκε λίγο πιο ψηλά η yagi.

----------


## MAuVE

> Η ισχύς του link με τον Achille ήταν ανέκαθεν ρυθμισμένη στα 20 dbm EIRP.


2.9 χλμ = 110 dB free space loss.

Χωρίς να σου υπολογίσω τίποτε άλλο (αστικό περιβάλλον, ατμοσφαιρικές συνθήκες, απώλειες καλωδίων κ.λ.π) 

20dBm - 110dB = -90dBm

Για να φτάσει η λήψη στα -60 dBm σημαίνει ότι ο Αχιλλέας έχει κεραία 30 dBi.

Να μας πεί που την πήρε, να κάνουμε μία ομαδική.

----------


## Achille

Όντως το HostAP που υπάρχει στον dti είναι το παλιό, χωρίς το patch που κρατάει τη ρύθμιση ισχύος. Επομένως ο dti βγάζει κοντά 32dBm αντί για 20 (νομίζω η Yagi του είναι 12άρα και έχει και μπόλικο καλώδιο), στην κεραία μου φτάνουν -78dΒm, και με 17άρα κεραία, πάμε στα -61. Αν θεωρήσουμε τώρα ότι μάλλον δεν θυμάμαι καλά και το νούμερο ήταν -65 αντί για -60, τα νούμερα είναι λογικά.

Το μηχάνημα του Δαμιανού δεν έχει κάνει reboot εδώ και 3 μέρες, που σημαίνει ότι εκπέμπει τέρμα. Άρα έχει χαλάσει σίγουρα η στόχευση, αφού με τη μετακίνηση χάθηκαν τουλάχιστον 10db...

EDIT: Τελικά βλέπω ότι είχα κάνει compile το hostap με το psrrr, απλά δεν είχα βάλει τα .deb ... άρα θυμάμαι τα νούμερα με το παλιό hostap που έπαιζε τέρμα...ίσως τελικά να μην έχει χαλάσει η στόχευση τόσο πολύ.

----------


## dti

H yagi μου είναι 15 dbi, και το μήκος του καλωδίου είναι 15,5 μ. LMR-400 και 20 εκ. pigtail LMR-100, δηλαδή οι απώλειες συνολικά είναι περίπου 4 db. Επομένως η κάρτα πρέπει να ρυθμιστεί στα 9 dbm, αν όντως δεν είναι ρυθμισμένη.

----------


## Achille

H δικιά σου καλά είναι ρυθμισμένη. Η δικιά μου όμως εκπέμπει παραπάνω για να υπερνικήσει τις απώλειες της χαμηλής δικιάς σου λήψης (11dBi).

Σύμφωνα με αυτά που έγραψε ο Mauve:

Αν εγώ εκπέμπω 20dBm, στην κεραία σου φτάνουν -90dB. Προσθέτεις 15 από την κεραία σου, και αφαιρείς 4 από τις απώλειες. Επομένως σε ιδανικές συνθήκες, στην κάρτα σου φτάνουν -79dB. H κάρτα σου για να δουλέψει στα 11Mbit θέλει -89dB, επομένως μόνο σε ιδανικές συνθήκες πιάνουμε τα 10dB margin.

Μέχρι τώρα στο δέκτη σου έφταναν -73db, που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να χάσω τουλάχιστον άλλα 6 από εκπομπή.

Ρυθμίζοντας λοιπόν την ισχύ ώστε να παίρνει η κάρτα σου -79db, φτάσαμε transfer rate της τάξης των 100Κbit με κλειδωμένα 11Mbit. Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι η θεωρητική ευαισθησία των -89db της Senao μάλλον είναι παραμύθι. Αντιθέτως τα -73db που φτάνουν στη δική μου κάρτα, είναι αρκετά για να την κάνουν να δουλέψει στα 11Mbit με transfer rate κοντά στα 3.5-4 Mbit πραγματικά. Δηλαδή όταν ανεβάζω εγώ ισχύ και "ξυπνάει" η κάρτα σου, χωρίς να πειράξω τη δικιά σου ισχύ, παίζουμε κανονικά. Επομένως τα -84db ευαισθησία της NetGear μάλλον είναι πραγματικά.

Συμπέρασματα:

1) Η Senao μάλλον δεν έχει -89db ευαισθησία, αλλά ολίγον χειρότερη
2) Αφού έχεις μεγάλες απώλειες από καλώδια, πρέπει να βάλεις μεγαλύτερη κεραία
3) Αφού έχω κάρτα με χαμηλή ευαισθησία (σε σχέση με Cisco - Senao - Engenius) πρέπει να βάλω μεγαλύτερη κεραία.

Μόλις έρθουν τα πιάτα, θα βάλω πιάτο στον bliz και θα γυρίσω την 24άρα σε σένα. Επίσης θα βάλω τη Senao μου προς τον bliz που είναι μακρινό link, για να κατεβάσω την ισχύ όσο χαμηλότερα γίνεται, μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιος ενδιάμεσος. Οι άλλες κάρτες θα αντικατασταθούν με NetGear για λόγους bus mastering, η 17αρα κεραία θα γυρίσει προς xtreme μέχρι να βρεθεί το χρήμα για 2ο πιάτο, και οι sam και xtreme θα πρέπει να αποκτήσουν ένα πιο αποδοτικό setup (και οι 2 έχουν dlink, ο sam μάλιστα έχει 13άρα κεραία).

Θα περισέψει και μια 15άρα Pacific Wireless.

----------


## dti

Είχα την εντύπωση οτι η Senao διαφήμιζε -87 db κι όχι -89.
Κι εγώ περιμένω να πάρω τα πιάτα για κάτι καλύτερο. Εχω και μία ακόμη 24άρα Andrew αλλά όχι αρκετό χώρο στον ιστό για να μπει με οριζόντια πόλωση και σε αρκετή απόσταση από την άλλη grid που έχω στο Link με τον dermanis. Με κάθετη πόλωση, κάτι γίνεται.

Αλλη λύση (η καλύτερη κατά τη γνώμη μου) είναι να βάλω και 2ο ιστό σε απόσταση 1 μέτρου από αυτόν που έχω τώρα και να βάλω εκεί τη μία sector και το ένα πιάτο προς τα εσένα. Ανάμεσα στους δύο ιστούς θα υπάρξει ένα κάθετο στήριγμα που θα τους ενώνει και εκεί πάνω θα μπορούσε να προσαρμοστεί το πιάτο που θα χρησιμοποηθεί για το link με τον hdkiller.

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> ...εκεί πάνω θα μπορούσε να προσαρμοστεί το πιάτο που θα χρησιμοποηθεί για το link με τον hdkiller.


Πώς και πώς το περιμένω αυτό το Link, όχι τπτ άλλο έχω σαπίσει τόσο καιρό και άντε τώρα να ξαναξεκινήσω την δουλειά ταράτσα,σκάλες,τρύπες,ιστοί κλπ κλπ  ::

----------


## dti

Εγκαταστάθηκε ένα smartBridges airBridge outdoor Pro το οποίο προορίζεται για backbone link. Προς το παρόν δεν είναι συνδεδεμένο με κεραία.
Στην προσπάθειά μου να περάσω το PoE από τις 2-3 τρύπες που έχω ανοίξει από την ταράτσα μέχρι μέσα στο σπίτι μου, αναγκάστηκα να τραβήξω τα υπόλοιπα καλώδια. Μία λάθος κίνηση οδήγησε σε μίνι καταστροφή: 2 ξεχαρβαλωμένα pigtails με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρξει διακοπή πάνω από μία ώρα σήμερα το απόγευμα.  ::  
Τώρα είναι όλα ΟΚ.

----------


## dti

Δεκάλεπτη διακοπή θα σημειωθεί με dermanis, σήμερα, 21:10-21:20.

----------


## paravoid

Πραγματοποιήθηκε αλλαγή και πλέον ο router τρέχει εκτός από OSPF και RIP στο interface που συνδέεται πάνω στο AP. Αυτό έγινε ώστε οι Clients που συνδέονται στο AP του Δαμιανού και έχουν πάρει subnet να μην χρειάζεται να τρέχουν OSPF.
Δοκιμάστηκε και δουλέυει επιτυχώς ο router του Mick Flemm (ο οποίος δούλευε σε OSPF μέχρι τώρα).

----------


## jabarlee

επίσης από αυτή τη στιγμή τρέχει και quagga αντί zebra  ::

----------


## Renos

Μπραβο παιδια. Παρατηρω την πορια σας και εχετε "μπει" για τα καλα στο παιχνιδι του "Administration"

Jabarlee - Paravoid (και οποιος αλλος θελει) αν ενδιαφερεστε να διαβασετε λιγο παραπανω απο καποια CDs της Cisco πανω στο routing στειλτε ΡΜ.

----------


## dti

Λόγω έργων της ΔΕΗ που θα πραγματοποιηθούν στην περιοχή μου αύριο Σάββατο 22/11/2003 από 08:00 έως 15:30 θα σημειωθεί διακοπή ρεύματος οπότε θα είναι εκτός λειτουργίας ο κόμβος μου.  ::  

Αλήθεια για να αντιμετωπίζαμε μία τέτοια διακοπή τί UPS θα χρειαζόταν;
(1 pc / router, 4 εξωτερικές ασύρματες συσκευές, 2 Toshiba Magnia servers, 1 Cisco ATA, 1 βάση ασύρματου τηλεφώνου και 1 τηλεφωνική συσκευή)
Ή να βρούμε καμιά γεννήτρια για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις... (Σοβαρά το λέω όταν ο Σύλλογος μαζέψει κάποια χρήματα θα μπορούσε πιθανότατα να έχει και μία γεννήτρια).

----------


## vegos

> Λόγω έργων της ΔΕΗ που θα πραγματοποιηθούν στην περιοχή μου αύριο Σάββατο 22/11/2003 από 08:00 έως 15:30 θα σημειωθεί διακοπή ρεύματος οπότε θα είναι εκτός λειτουργίας ο κόμβος μου.  
> 
> Αλήθεια για να αντιμετωπίζαμε μία τέτοια διακοπή τί UPS θα χρειαζόταν;
> (1 pc / router, 4 εξωτερικές ασύρματες συσκευές, 2 Toshiba Magnia servers, 1 Cisco ATA, 1 βάση ασύρματου τηλεφώνου και 1 τηλεφωνική συσκευή)
> Ή να βρούμε καμιά γεννήτρια για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις... (Σοβαρά το λέω όταν ο Σύλλογος μαζέψει κάποια χρήματα θα μπορούσε πιθανότατα να έχει και μία γεννήτρια).


Για τόσες ώρες αυτονομία, συμφέρει πολύ περισσότερο η αγορά γεννήτριας παρά ups...

----------


## lambrosk

::  Πρόσφατα έκανα μια μελέτη για έναν μεγάλο πελάτη μας.
Η ολοκληρωμένη λύση έχει ώς εξής:

 ::  α. Θέλουμε ένα UPS on-Line 2,5-3KVA με SNMP και Linux Drivers το οποίο προστατεύει απο πτώσεις και αιχμές τάσεως και κρατάει μια αυτονομία στο 50% του φορτίου 30 λεπτά.

 ::  β. Επειδή στο να μεγαλώσεις την αυτονομία πάντα θα έχεις εναν περιορισμό και θα σου κοστίσει ο κούκος αηδόνι, παράλληλα χρειάζεται μια γεννήτρια η οποία να έχει αναμονή αυτόματης λειτουργίας με ρελέ η κύκλωμα διακοπής ρεύματος. Έτσι μπαίνοντας παράλληλα με το UPS έχουμε μια ολοκληρωμένη λύση που για τα 5-10λίτρα που συνήθως έχουν ρεζερβουάρ οι γεννήτριες θα σε αντέξει περίπου... 12 ώρες με φορτίο 1,5KW  ::  

Οπότε αν θέλετε μπορούμε να το ψάξουμε έχω πολύ καλή επικοινωνία με PowerWare που είναι και οικονομικοί και πολλοί συνεργάσιμοι και γνώστες του αντικειμένου!

----------


## sotiris

Δαμιανε οποιοδηποτε ups με αυτονομια πανω της μισης ωρας ειναι ακριβη λύση.

συνηθως εφαρμόζετε η λύση που είπε ο φίλος παραπάνω,


```
Επειδή στο να μεγαλώσεις την αυτονομία πάντα θα έχεις εναν περιορισμό και θα σου κοστίσει ο κούκος αηδόνι, παράλληλα χρειάζεται μια γεννήτρια η οποία να έχει αναμονή αυτόματης λειτουργίας με ρελέ η κύκλωμα διακοπής ρεύματος. Έτσι μπαίνοντας παράλληλα με το UPS έχουμε μια ολοκληρωμένη λύση που για τα 5-10λίτρα που συνήθως έχουν ρεζερβουάρ οι γεννήτριες θα σε αντέξει περίπου... 12 ώρες με φορτίο 1,5KW
```

με το που γίνετε διακοπή αρχίζει και δίνει το ups μέχρι να μπορέσει να εκκινήσει η γεννήτρια (συνήθως σε 1-1.5 Min) οπότε μετά βγαίνει εκτός το Ups,για να συμβούν βέβαια όλα αυτά απαιτείτε και ο κατάλληλος αυτοματισμός.

για να γινει εφικτή όμως μια τέτοια λύση θα πρέπει να λυθούν κάποια μικρά προβλήματα, τα οποία σε καθεστώς σπιτιού είναι μεγάλα εώς άλυτα.
ενδεικτικά αναφέρω την έξοδο των καυσαερίων,την ηχομόνωση,την αντικραδασμική προστασία κλπ.

----------


## dermanis

Δαμιανέ ισχύουν τα όσα αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω από τον lambrosκ & sotiris.

Για τον δικό μου κόμβο έχω μια γεννήτρια 650W που συνδέεται (δυστιχώς) χειροκίνητα σε περίπτωση ανάγκης στην είσοδο του UPS.

Είναι μικρή, διαθέσιμη και με ένα τηλεφώνημα έρχεται στον χώρο σας για να σας ικανοποιήση. (διευκρινίζω η γενήτρια και όχι τίποτα άλλο).

Το τηλέφωνό μου το έχεις, κοντά είμαστε, αν πρόλαβες να διαβάσης και το post λόγω ΔΕΗ ...

----------


## sotiris

o Δαμιανός από ότι θυμάμαι μένει σε πολυκατοικία,αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να βγάλει την γεννήτρια στο μπαλκόνι του δηλ. θα πρέπει να* μην* την λειτουργει τις ώρες κοινής ησυχίας. Επίσης κάλιστα μπορεί ο από πάνω του να παραπονεθεί για τα καυσαέρια που θα μπαίνουν σπίτι του, και πάντα παραμένει το πρόβλημα του κανονισμού της πολυκατοικίας.
Όταν είσαι σε μονο-κατοικία όλα είναι καλά,αλλά όταν είσαι σε χώρους που μοιράζεσε την ιδιοκτησία (πολυ-κατοικίες) τότε θα πρέπει να τηρείς και τους κανόνες ασφαλείας που προβλέπει ο νόμος για εγκατάσταση γεννήτριας στον χώρο.Το θεωρώ απίθανο να μπεί σε μόνιμη βάση γεννήτρια σε πολυκατοικία.
φαντάσου το απλό,να γίνει διακοπή στις 3 τα ξημερώματα,και να μπει μπροστά η γεννήτρια....σε μισή ώρα έχεις την αστυνομία έξω απο την πόρτα σου.Θα σου παραπονεθούν για κραδασμούς,για φασαρια,για κινδυνο φωτιας και θα εχουν και δικιο.

----------


## dti

> Είναι μικρή, διαθέσιμη και με ένα τηλεφώνημα έρχεται στον χώρο σας για να σας ικανοποιήση. (διευκρινίζω η γενήτρια και όχι τίποτα άλλο).
> 
> Το τηλέφωνό μου το έχεις, κοντά είμαστε, αν πρόλαβες να διαβάσης και το post λόγω ΔΕΗ ...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βαγγέλη, μέχρι στιγμής δεν έγινε διακοπή. 
Ισως να σημειωθεί μέχρι τις 3. 
Νομίζω όμως οτι αφού αποφύγαμε τα χειρότερα και επειδή δεν θα είμαι στο σπίτι, δεν τη χρειάζομαι. Θα σε έχω στα υπόψη την επόμενη φορά.  ::

----------


## dti

Νέα προγραμματισμένη διακοπή ρεύματος στην περιοχή μου, αύριο το πρωί (7 π.μ. - 3 μ.μ.).  ::

----------


## ngia

> Δαμιανε οποιοδηποτε ups με αυτονομια πανω της μισης ωρας ειναι ακριβη λύση.


Για μικρά φορτία με ένα φτηνό ups (είχαμε πάρει το mustek 800VA, 97e) και προσθήκη (πατέντα) μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου (70Ah) έχεις αυτονομίας 6 ώρες με 100W φορτίο (ένας H/W router, 3 εξωτερικές συσκευές, 1 P1 μηχάνημα)
Δεν τρέχουν βέβαια services (αφού κλείνουν οι υπολογιστές) αλλά τουλάχιστον περνάνε τα πακέτα.

Νομίζω ότι η καλύτερη λύση (κόστος, όγκος, κομψότητα λύσης) είναι η αγορά ενός ups μέτριας ισχύος (800VA) με δυνατότητα σύνδεσης εξωτερικής μπαταρίας (ώστε να αποφεύγονται εγχειρήσεις). Με τη προσθήκη εξωτερικής/ων μπαταρίών μπορείς να έχεις μεγάλες αυτονομίες.
Νομίζω ότι το κόστος και η φασαρία για να έχεις *και* τα μεγάλα φορτία προστατευμένα (δηλαδή πέρα από τα routers + switches + AP, τις οθόνες, υπολογιστές κ.τ.λ) απλά δεν αξίζει. (Ανεβαίνει γεωμετρικά το κόστος)

----------


## dti

Επιτέλους δούλεψε έστω και δοκιμαστικά το backbone link με τον hdkiller.
Κάνοντας όμως trace route στο router του hdkiller δείτε τί συμβαίνει:
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert 10.29.77.1

Tracing route to 10.29.77.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms  <1 ms <1 ms wifi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249]
2 19 ms 21 ms 2 ms gw-dti.achille.awmn [10.37.56.66]
3 24 ms 23 ms 39 ms gw-achille.drinet.awmn [10.47.130.82]
4 38 ms 16 ms 9 ms gw-drinet.cslab.awmn [10.26.123.65]
5 41 ms 42 ms 75 ms gw-cslab.vardas.awmn [10.26.123.74]
6 55 ms 42 ms 67 ms AWMN-533-LINUX [10.2.4.250]
7 71 ms * 24 ms STELIOS_SERVER [10.31.176.242]
8 * * 44 ms 10.29.77.1

Προφανώς χρειάζεται κάποια ρύθμιση γιατί αντί να πηγαίνω κατευθείαν φθάνω μέσω cslab στον phronidis στην Καισαριανή, από κει στα Ταμπούρια στον Στέλιο (άλλο πολύ ενδιαφέρον backbone link) και μετά στον hdkiller διανύοντας συνολικά κάπου 35 χλμ. (!) για μία απόσταση 1700 μ. 
Πάντως ένας ακόμη πολύ μεγάλος κύκλος αρχίζει να κλείνει...

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Ναι όντος κάνουμε τον κύκλο και εγώ τα ίδια παίρνω...Βασικά το ospf για κάποιον λόγο δεν λειτουργει στο iface που έχω ρίξει στον Δαμιανό.

----------


## dti

Αλλαγές:
- Τοποθετήθηκε ένα cisco 340 ap αποκλειστικά για το link με hdKiLLer
- Εγκαταστάθηκαν 2 80άρια πιάτα με τους γνωστούς feeders της poynting
Το ένα προορίζεται για το bb link με τον achille (σε αντικατάσταση της 15άρας yagi της Maxrad) και το άλλο για το bb link με τον hdKiLLer.
Μένει να γίνουν οι ψιλορυθμίσεις που απαιτούνται στη στόχευση (σε συνεργασία με το άλλο άκρο).

Εχω παραλάβει κι ελπίζω να δοκιμάσω άμεσα ένα Linksys WRT54G που θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για αναβάθμιση κάποιου από τα backbone links μου, αν υπάρξει κάποια συσκευή 802.11g κι από την άλλη πλευρά.
Διαφορετικά θα πάει στη θέση του Orinoco AP 1000 για τους clients της περιοχής.

Τέλος, αναμένεται εντός της εβδομάδας να παραλάβω ένα ups mustec 800 το οποίο σε συνδυασμό με μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου 64 Αh θα καλύπτει για αρκετές ώρες τον κόμβο μου.

----------


## dti

Πιθανές ολιγόλεπτες διακοπές τις επόμενες 2 ώρες στα bb links προς achille & HdKiLLeR, λόγω ρυθμίσεων στη στόχευση των πιάτων.

----------


## dti

Οι ρυθμίσεις έγιναν χάρις στη πολύτιμη βοήθεια του jabarlee, τον οποίο ευχαριστώ πολύ. Ειδικά στο link μου με τον achille επιμείναμε πολύ.
Στο laptop του jabarlee όλα φαίνονταν καλά.
Ομως όταν τελειώσαμε και πήγα να δω τί γίνεται από κάτω στο router, διαπίστωσα οτι είχα πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό χαμένων πακέτων (κάπου 30% σε 512 Κ πακέτα).
Ξανα-ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα και ίσιωσα κάπως το feeder (σε οριζόντια πόλωση) και η κατάσταση βελτιώθηκε, αλλά όχι όσο θα έπρεπε. 
Μήπως χρειάζεται εκ νέου ρύθμιση του πιάτου του achille, καθώς η κεραία μου κατέβηκε μεν σχεδόν κατά 2 μ. αλλά δεν τίθεται θέμα οπτικής επαφής;

----------


## dti

Παρέλαβα ένα Mustec 800 VA Pro UPS (thanx to *DiGi & eshop* για την ειδική τιμή).
Θα εγκατασταθεί αύριο το πρωί (10-12) οπότε και θα υπάρξει κάποιο μικρό downtime.

----------


## dti

- Εγκαταστάθηκε με επιτυχία το ups συνδεδεμένο σε μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου.
Ευχαριστώ τον ngia για τις συμβουλές. Επισυνάπτω σχετική φωτογραφία, λίγο πριν την τοποθέτηση του ups.

- Με τη βοήθεια του jabarlee έγινε η ρύθμιση του πιάτου προς τον HdKiLLeR οπότε η λειτουργία ενός ακόμη backbone link είναι θέμα ωρών.

----------


## dti

Μόλις σταμάτησε η χιονοθύελλα ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα να δω σε ποιά κατάσταση βρίσκονται οι κεραίες και κυρίως τα πιάτα.
Αυτό που κοιτάζει τον achille δεν έχει πρόβλημα από το χιόνι και τον πάγο καθώς έχει το βοριά πίσω του. Αντίθετα αυτό που κοιτάζει τον HdKilleR είναι εντελώς εκτεθειμένο και είχε μαζέψει πάνω στο feeder 5 εκ. χιόνι!

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Πάντος διαφορά στο link δεν είδα και μεγάλη...τα δικά μου είχαν καλυφθεί εντελώς δε το συζητάω...το feeder δεν το διέκρινες απο τον βραχίονα  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

εγω ειδα διαφορα και μαλιστα αρκετη, απο τα τελευταια χαλια που ειχε πεσει το Link με τον DiGi, με το stregnth να αγγιζει για πρωτη φορα απο τοτε που εκανα Link, το excellent.(φυσικα στο 1mW)

----------


## pstratos

Εγώ να αναφέρω απλά ότι το θόρυβο τον μετράμε και σε ..kelvin.

Σοβαρές δε μικροκυματικές διατάξεις (ραδιοτηλεσκόπια κλπ κλπ) βρίσκονται υπο ψύξη πολλών βαθμών υπό το μηδέν ~ -150 C )

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Για να ελαχιστοποιήσουν τον θερμικό θόρυβο

----------


## lambrosk

Χεχε  ::  ένας τρόπος για να ελέγξεις την EIRP είναι αν έχουν λιώσει τα χιόνια στο πιάτο και στο feeder...

----------


## macstar

> - Εγκαταστάθηκε με επιτυχία το ups συνδεδεμένο σε μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου.


Χαχαχα! Δε θέλω να φανταστώ τι τραβάει το κακόμοιρο για να τη γεμίσει... χαχαχα...

Πάντως έχω και εγώ ένα 500άρι Minuteman που θα με ενδιέφερε μετατροπή του σε "Extra long life"... αν κάτι τέτοιο "παίζει"... γιατί το SmartUPS 2200XL μου... ε οκ... είναι για πιό σημαντικά πράγματα...  :: 


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## geomanous

Απο τα μεσάνυχτα της 26/2 κατι δεν παει καλά με τον router του dti.
Εγω συνδεομαι στο AP, αλλα αυτη ειναι η μόνη IP που μπορώ να δώ.
Δε μπορώ να συνδεθώ καν στο linux.
Αν μπορεί κανεις να συνδεθεί απο τις αλλές 3 μερίες (hdkiller,achille,dermani) ας κανει ενα restart στο router μπας και επανελθει το δικτυο.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Achille

```
[email protected]:~# ping -c 5 -q gw.dti
PING gw-achille.dti.awmn (10.37.56.65): 56 data bytes

--- gw-achille.dti.awmn ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 3.7/7.2/12.4 ms
[email protected]:~# ssh gw.dti         
ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
```

Μάλλον τα έφτυσε το μηχάνημα. Το οποίο θεωρώ και πολύ πιθανό για τα προβλήματα που έχει το link μου με τον dti, τα οποία δεν φαίνεται να οφείλονται σε έλλειψη σήματος ή παρουσία θορύβου...

----------


## dti

Οντως τα είχε "φτύσει" αφού ούτε κι εγώ το έβλεπα τοπικά...
Μ΄ένα reboot έστρωσε. Ελπίζω από βδομάδα να αντικατασταθεί ο router μ΄ένα pentium III @600 MHz / 256 MB ram και να πάψουν να υπάρχουν τα κολλήματα.

----------


## Achille

Έγινε αναβάθμιση του κόμβου με τα νέα πακέτα, και η κατάσταση έχει βελτιωθεί αισθητά. Τα ping times με γεμάτο link παίζουν στα 50-150ms (πριν ήταν στα 300-500ms).

Αναμένεται περεταίρω βελτίωση με την αντικατάσταση του router του dti με πιο γρήγορο μηχάνημα, και αντικατάσταση του ISA->PCMCIA controller.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Οφείλω και εγώ να συγχαρώ την προσπάθεια και να πω ότι κάνοντας ένα tracert προς τον ablaz3r (το οποίο περνάει από το link dti-HdKiller,κατά συνέπεια από το achille-dti) δεν είδα απλά διαφορά,αλλά τρομερή αλλαγή!!!εκεί που χτύπαγε κάτι 1000++++ms τώρα κυριλέ με 400-500ms (βέβαια μερικές φορές πηγαίνει και για ένα ωραίο τσαγάκι στην Αγγλία-μεριά....  ::  ).Μπράβο στο κουράγιο σας παιδιά!!!

----------


## geomanous

Δυστυχως λιγο μετα το post του tarantoula κολησε το συμπαν.

Τωρα δειχνει down το link achille-dti.

hdkiller & dermanis = ok

Edit: 03:46

Pali kolhsan ola ta interfaces. Kati den paei kala... kathe 30min kolane ola  :: 

Edit: 10:20




> Αναμένεται περεταίρω βελτίωση με την αντικατάσταση του router του dti με πιο γρήγορο μηχάνημα, και αντικατάσταση του ISA->PCMCIA controller.


Δε ξερω τι ακριβως καρτα wlan εχει ο δαμιανος αλλα αν ειναι σε pcmcia δεν επρεπε το αρχειο /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts (συμφωνα με τον οδηγο debian οτυ Mick flemm) να περιεχει καποιες ρυθμισεις? Το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο στον dti ειναι εντελως αδειο. Απο το wavemon φαινεται η καρτα να μην ειναι ρυθμισμενη απο τη μερια του dti.

Τελος να πω οτι ο κομβος "επανερχεται" (εν μερει) με ενα restart της quagga.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Δεν είμαι γκαντέμης.....  ::  Μέχρι σήμερα δε μου έχουν πει κάτι τέτοιο.... Με ένα tracert που έκανα τώρα τα πακέτα στον dti πάνε μέσω stardust-ablaz3r-HdKiller (τη διαδρομή από την άλλη δηλαδή....).Αυτά!!! Υ.Γ. Θα ξαναμιλήσω γιατί *δεν* είμαι γκαντέμης!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Χθές το βράδυ ο κόμβος μου ήταν με κατάσταση εξαντλητικών δοκιμών και γι'αυτό μερικές φορές να μην λειτουργούσε το link με dti. Γενικά όμως ήταν up τον περισσότερο χρόνο. Επίσης απο κάποια στιγμή σήμερα το πρωί όλο το traffic ακολουθεί την διαδρομή που ανέφερε ο φίλος παραπάνω και όχι μέσω του link achille-dti.

----------


## MAuVE

> Δεν είμαι γκαντέμης..... :roll: Μέχρι σήμερα δε μου έχουν πει κάτι τέτοιο.... Με ένα tracert που έκανα τώρα τα πακέτα στον dti πάνε μέσω stardust-ablaz3r-HdKiller (τη διαδρομή από την άλλη δηλαδή....).Αυτά!!! Υ.Γ. Θα ξαναμιλήσω γιατί *δεν* είμαι γκαντέμης!!!! :D :D :D


Αν έχετε κλειστό βρόχο και ένα λινκ προβληματικό, την έχετε βάψει.

----------


## Achille

> Αν έχετε κλειστό βρόχο και ένα λινκ προβληματικό, την έχετε βάψει.


Το link ήταν εκτός λειτουργίας γιατί για κάποιο λόγο δεν είχει ρυθμιστεί σωστά το interface στο reboot. Δεν δημιούργησε πρόβλημα στο routing, το οποίο σωστά διάλεξε την επόμενη καλύτερη διαδρομή.

Τώρα λειτουργεί κανονικά.

----------


## dti

Thanx achille.
Ελπίζω βέβαια να είναι λάθος αυτό που δείχνει το wavemon : Tx-power : *220* dbm  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Achille

> Thanx achille.
> Ελπίζω βέβαια να είναι λάθος αυτό που δείχνει το wavemon : Tx-power : *220* dbm


Ελπίζεις;  ::

----------


## macstar

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Thanx achille.
> Ελπίζω βέβαια να είναι λάθος αυτό που δείχνει το wavemon : Tx-power : *220* dbm     
> 
> 
> Ελπίζεις;


Ναι... όντως σε ευχαριστούμε Achille... (αλλά και dti...). Όσο για την ελπίδα... εεεε πεθαίνει ΠΑΝΤΑ τελευταία  ::  


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## geomanous

Ρε παιδια συγχωρεστε με. Δε θελω να ειμαι ο απαισιοδοξος της παρεας, αλλα τι φταιω εγω που μεταφερω παντα κακα μαντατα...

Λοιπον παρατηρησεις:
α) η quagga κολλαει καθε τρεις και λιγο. Καποιο link πεφτει μαλλον και κολλαει. Να υποθεσω ποιο Link ειναι αυτο? Μαλλον πρεπει να ανεβει η ισχυς στα 300dbm  ::  

b) το backbone του hdkiller ειναι σχεδον off. To osfp δε στελνει τιποτα απο εκει. 
Π.χ. dti->ainos.vtb.awmn. Παει είτε απο sam, ειτε απο ocean μεσω του achille παντα, ενω το link του hdkiller ειναι αδειο & τη στιγμη που το nagios του spirosco δειχνει ολα τα εμπλεκομενα Link να ειναι up. Περα της αιτιας του φορτου που θα δικαιολογουσε το rooting μεσω hdkiller, ειναι και ενα hop λιγοτερο απο αυτην την μερια, απ' οτι απ' αυτην που επιλεγει το rooting τωρα.

(Μπορει να ειναι μπαρουφες-τυχαια περιστατικα αυτα που λεω. Ειναι ομως παρατηρησεις τις οποιοες ενα εμπειρο ματι μπορει να αξιολογησει οπως πρεπει)

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Όπως αναφέρει και ο ggergee παραπάνω η quagga τα παίζει κάθε μισάωρο σίγουρα.Δεν έχω δυστιχώς χρόνο να το τσεκάρω να δω τι παίζει αλλά ας το κοιτάξει κάποιος γιατι δημιουργεί προβλήματα στο routing συνέχεια.

----------


## MAuVE

> b) το backbone του hdkiller ειναι σχεδον off. To osfp δε στελνει τιποτα απο εκει.


Νέα ενισχυμένη και βελτιωμένη και άποψη :

Αν έχετε κλειστό βρόχο και ένα τουλάχιστον αναξιόπιστο λινκ τότε,
1% την έχετε βάψει
99% είναι κάτω το λινκ του Αχιλλέα

----------


## MAuVE

> Όπως αναφέρει και ο ggergee παραπάνω η quagga τα παίζει κάθε μισάωρο σίγουρα.Δεν έχω δυστιχώς χρόνο να το τσεκάρω να δω τι παίζει αλλά ας το κοιτάξει κάποιος γιατι δημιουργεί προβλήματα στο routing συνέχεια.


99% δεν είναι αυτό, αλλά εμάς όταν μας κρέμαγε το routing είχε παρατηρήσει ο Σπύρος (Spirosco) ότι γινόταν το εξής :
Εστελνε το πακέτο από τον ένα δρόμο και η άλλη πλευρά το ack από τον άλλο. 
Περισσότερα από τον Σπύρο γιατί κατά 99% αυτό που λέω είναι λάθος.

----------


## Achille

Έβαλα την testing quagga στο router του dti, αν ξαναπέσει το routing, σφυρίξτε.

Μην την κάνετε restart χωρίς λόγο, αφήστε να περάσουν πρώτα 4-5 λεπτά να δούμε αν όντως έχει χάσει το interface ή απλά κάνει reconfiguration ο router.

----------


## Achille

Το πρόβλημα δε λύθηκε...

Είπα να βάλω bird να δω τι συμπεριφορά έχει, αλλά ανακάλυψα ότι δεν ήταν σωστά δηλωμένα τα network και broadcast στα interfaces του router, και μάλλον πέσαμε στο γνωστό πρόβλημα με το networking restart (έκανα ifdown, ifup ένα interface) και πέθανε ο router...

Επομένως dti τέλος για σήμερα, αύριο συνεχίζουμε τις δοκιμές  ::

----------


## macstar

> Έβαλα την testing quagga στο router του dti, αν ξαναπέσει το routing, σφυρίξτε.
> 
> Μην την κάνετε restart χωρίς λόγο, αφήστε να περάσουν πρώτα 4-5 λεπτά να δούμε αν όντως έχει χάσει το interface ή απλά κάνει reconfiguration ο router.


Νααα... σφυρίξω;  ::  Αν και μετά από 10-20' εξαφανίστηκε και από ping... άρα μπορεί να είναι και κάτι πιό "χοντρό"...


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## geomanous

Μπα μη το ψαχνετε!
Ο αχιλλεας ξερει τι λεει και ας μη βλεπει τον dti. Πεθανε οριστικα για σημερα ο router. Θελει hard restart.

Παντως παρατηρησα αρκετες νεκρες περιοδους στο traffic, οπως ομως ειπε ο αχιλλεας αυτο μετα απο λιγο διορθωνοταν (εκτος αν εκανε καποιος restart την quagga).

Παντως (δε ξερω γιατι) σημερα απο το απογευμα νομιζω και μετα δεν ειχα καθολου καλο Link. ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δε μπορουσε να κατεβασει απο μενα. Ουτε ο ngia, ουτε ο bakolaz.

Δε ξερω αν φταινε οι αλλαγες στο routing ή γενικα φορτός στο AP, αν και δε φαινοταν κατι τετοιο στο iptraf.

----------


## spirosco

Υποθετω πως δεν αντιμετωπιζετε το ιδιο προβλημα που ειχαμε οταν πρωτοστησαμε το router του tenorism.
Εκει ο router ειχε αρχικα μια 4port ethernet και πανω της επεφταν εκτος του Access Point και αλλα 2 pcια, το καθενα σε διαφορετικη πορτα και με το δικο του subnet.
Οταν καποιο απο τα 2 pcια εκλειναν, η Quagga παθαινε blackout και ενω συνεχιζε να τρεχει κανονικα το OSPF απλα δεν "ακουγε" τους γειτονικους routers και κατ'επεκταση δεν εστελνε HELLO packets.
Βαζοντας ενα switch και ριχνοντας εκει ολα τα desktop pc's ξεχασαμε πια την Quagga.

Ααα...και κατι ακομη...
βρε Achille, να σου φερω τα CD του Slackware καλου-κακου μηπως και χρειασθουν τελικα? Λεω μηηηπως....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Πάλι βαράει συνέχεια blackouts κάθε 10-15 λεπτά.

----------


## Achille

Επειδή δεν κατάφερα να βρω τι φταίει με την quagga και ψοφάει, εγκατέστησα τον bird, ο οποίος φαίνεται να λειτουργεί (προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον).

Αναφέρατε πιθανά προβλήματα  ::

----------


## Achille

Το φτύνω να μην το ματιάξω, αλλά δεν έχει πέσει από το πρωί...

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Ναι και εγώ  ::  ..Βασικά πρέπει να είχε χειροτερέψει πιο παλιά η quagga απο τα ευχαιλεα που της κατέβαζα κάθε φορά που κόλαγε  ::

----------


## dti

Εγκαταστάθηκε δοκιμαστικά σήμερα το απόγευμα στο κόμβο μου σύστημα τηλεχειρισμού μέσω τηλεφώνου. 
Το σύστημα είναι κατασκευής του πατέρα του Mernion (thanks!) και δείχνει να είναι ποιοτικό και με πρόβλεψη να μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες μας (και μάλιστα με 3 ξεχωριστά ρελλέ) και όχι μόνο.
Ετσι τώρα, σε κάθε κόλλημα του router μ'ένα τηλεφώνημα, ένα PIN κι ένα συνδυασμό πλήκτρων το reset γίνεται από μακριά.  ::  
Τη διαδικασία θα τη στείλω στους jabarlee, HdKiLLeR, ggeorgee και achille. 
Για απορίες - διευκρινίσεις, κόστος, κλπ. καλό είναι να ανοιχθεί άλλο topic μια και το θέμα ενδιαφέρει αρκετούς.

Μερικές φωτό:

----------


## MerNion

Ελπίζω το script του routing να κολλήσει  ::  για να μπορέσει να δοκιμαστεί η συσκεύη στον router του dti. Πάντως να πω οτι η συσκευή είναι δοκιμασμένη σε πολλά μέρη ανά την Ελλάδα (εξοχικά, ξενοδοχεία, σπίτια κλπ) και λειτουργεί απροβλημάτιστα. Ελπίζω το ίδιο και εδώ.. 

Θα ανοίξω ένα καινούριο τόπικ στις Χορηγίες κάποια στιγμή για να ενημερώσω για τις τιμές που θα ισχύσουν για τα μέλη του awmn. 

Προς το παρόν περιμένω εντυπώσεις από τους δοκιμαστές (dti, jabarlee, HdKiLLeR, ggeorgee και Achille).

Καλά reset  ::

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Απο σήμερα παρατήρησα πως το routing απο την πλευρά του Δαμιανού δεν λειτουργεί. Ο bird τρέχει κανονικά στον router αλλά εγώ routes δεν παίρνω. Απο τον ablaz3r δεν έχω πρόβλημα που είναι το άλλο bb μου. Όποιος μπορεί ας το κοιτάξει.

----------


## dti

Τώρα είναι μια χαρά. Προφανώς είχε κολλήσει για μια ακόμη φορά...



```
C:\Documents and Settings\Solo>tracert stardust.ns.awmn

Tracing route to stardust.ns.awmn [10.21.122.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  wifi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249]
  2     8 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-dti.hdkiller.awmn [10.29.77.73]
  3     8 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-hdkiller.ablaz3r.awmn [10.29.77.70]
  4    14 ms     6 ms     7 ms  10.21.122.2

Trace complete.
```

----------


## geomanous

Μπορει καποιος να μου πει εναν τροπο να ξεκολαω τον rooter του δαμιανου?

Σημερα, ειμαι 1 ωρα απο πανω και κανω οτι μπορω (σαχλαμαρες ουσιαστικα) και τιποτα!
Ουτε το /etc/inid.d/bird restart κανει τιποτα, ουτε το reboot κανει τιποτα.

Το link με τον achille εντελως νεκρο στο IP επιπεδο και τα αλλα 2 που και που μεταφερουν κανα Kb και μετα ξεψυχανε και αυτα.

Δε ξερω... παντως με την quagga μπορει να ειχαμε πιο συχνα κολληματα αλλα ξεκολουσε αμεσως & χωρις παρατραγουδα.
Τωρα με το "σπανιο πουλι" αμα κολλησει το πιανει το γινατι του και δε ξεκολαει με τιποτα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geomanous

αχ γιατι δε με αφηνουν να σβηνω τα post μου????
διπλη καταχωρηση,
sorry

----------


## MerNion

> Μπορει καποιος να μου πει εναν τροπο να ξεκολαω τον rooter του δαμιανου?





> Εγκαταστάθηκε δοκιμαστικά σήμερα το απόγευμα στο κόμβο μου σύστημα τηλεχειρισμού μέσω τηλεφώνου. 
> Το σύστημα είναι κατασκευής του πατέρα του Mernion (thanks!) και δείχνει να είναι ποιοτικό και με πρόβλεψη να μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες μας (και μάλιστα με 3 ξεχωριστά ρελλέ) και όχι μόνο.
> Ετσι τώρα, σε κάθε κόλλημα του router μ'ένα τηλεφώνημα, ένα PIN κι ένα συνδυασμό πλήκτρων το reset γίνεται από μακριά.  
> Τη διαδικασία θα τη στείλω στους jabarlee, HdKiLLeR, ggeorgee και achille. 
> Για απορίες - διευκρινίσεις, κόστος, κλπ. καλό είναι να ανοιχθεί άλλο topic μια και το θέμα ενδιαφέρει αρκετούς.


δες 4 ποστ πιο πάνω.. βέβαια τώρα μπορεί να κοιμάται ο Δαμιανός (ή κάποιος άλλος) οπότε δεν θα ήταν καλή λύση να πάρεις τηλεφωνο για να κάνεις το reset εκτός και αν έφτιαξε ο Δαμιανός τη γραμμή..

----------


## geomanous

Δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα!
Μπορω να κανω login στο Linux. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι δε μπορω να κανω τις καταλληλες ρυθμισεις για να επανελθει το rooting.

Το pc δεν ειναι πεθαμενο. Το rooting του ειναι (ισως και κανενα link αν και το wavemon δινει link με τον achille).

Υ.Γ. Ευτυχως ειναι πολυ σπανιες οι φορες που χρειαζεται να γινει αυτο το βαρβαρο reboot. Και επιπλεον, ευτυχως, δεν εχει χρειαστει να το κανω εγω ποτε και να ξυπνησω ολη την οικογενεια Τσιγκανου.  ::

----------


## Achille

Αν έκανες reboot και δεν έστρωσε, δεν ήταν πρόβλημα στο Linux, αλλά κάπου αλλού...

----------


## dti

Ο κόμβος είναι κάτω από τις 5 το πρωί. Λειτουργεί μόνο το bb link μου με HdKiLLeR. 
Ο router δείχνει να μην βλέπει το δίσκο ή το λειτουργικό έχει κάνει φτερά...

Αναμείνατε από βδομάδα για σετάρισμα νέου pc.
Συγνώμη από τους clients για την αναστάτωση και τα προβλήματα των τελευταίων ημερών.

----------


## MerNion

Κανένα νεότερο με τον router; Γιατί εκτός από τους clients έχουμε πρόβλημα και όλοι γενικότερα...

----------


## dti

Στήθηκε το debian (thanks στοn m0bius), μένει να στηθεί η quagga.
Εκτιμώ οτι ο HdKiLLeR θα κάνει τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις μέσα στις επόμενες 1-2 μέρες.

----------


## macstar

> Στήθηκε το debian (thanks στοn m0bius), μένει να στηθεί η quagga.
> Εκτιμώ οτι ο HdKiLLeR θα κάνει τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις μέσα στις επόμενες 1-2 μέρες.


Από το στόμα σου και στου... HdKiller το αυτί  :: 


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## HdkiLLeR

...άκουσα ...άκουσα  ::   ::

----------


## macstar

> ...άκουσα ...άκουσα


Είσαι η ελπίιιδα μας... "μπιιιιιπ", "μπιιιιιπ", "μπιιιιιπ"... μας!  :: 

Πλάκα κάνω... καλό να είναι... και ας είναι του χρόνου  ::  Α... και ανακοινώστε όταν δουλεύει πάλι για να δοκιμάσω... γιατί εγώ είχα χάσει το association 2 μέρες πριν χτυπήσει ο Router...  ::  

Ευχαριστούμε!


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## geomanous

Κανα νεο απ' το μετωπο?

Εχω εντοπισει το SSID awmn εδω και δυο μερες αρα ουτε Ping στο ιδιο AP δε μπορω να κανω ::

----------


## dti

Ολα τα interfaces είναι πάνω από την Παρασκευή το βράδυ.
Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να μπορείς να κάνεις ping την ip του access point...
Δυστυχώς δεν παίζει το routing ακόμη.  ::  

Με την ευκαιρία να πω οτι το interface που στοχεύει προς τον achille είναι πλέον ένα misco 340 ρυθμισμένο στην ελάχιστη ισχύ 1 mw. 
Παρακαλώ τον achille να μπει σε client mode και να δοκιμάσει. 
ssid και κανάλι δεν έχουν αλλάξει. Gateway ip μπήκε η 10.37.56.68

----------


## dti

Χάρη στον από μηχανής θεό Mick Flemm, έγιναν οι απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις και σηκώθηκε επιτέλους και το routing. 
Δεν παίζει ακόμη το link με τον achille.  ::  (ξέρω αυτό θέλατε πολλοί) 
Δεν έχει στηθεί επίσης ο DNS.

Επικοινωνία με το cslab γίνεται αραιά και πού μέσω dermanis-jabarlee-alexandros-spirosco-phronidis-vardas-ngia-drinet ...

----------


## macstar

> Χάρη στον από μηχανής θεό Mick Flemm, έγιναν οι απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις και σηκώθηκε επιτέλους και το routing. 
> Δεν παίζει ακόμη το link με τον achille.  (ξέρω αυτό θέλατε πολλοί) 
> Δεν έχει στηθεί επίσης ο DNS.
> 
> Επικοινωνία με το cslab γίνεται αραιά και πού μέσω dermanis-jabarlee-alexandros-spirosco-phronidis-vardas-ngia-drinet ...


Όπως λένε και στο χωριό μου ( που δεν έχω  ::  )... Λινκ να'ναι... κι'ότι να'ναι  :: )

Αστειεύομαι φυσικά... καλό θα ήταν να "παίξει" και το link με Achille... αλλά από το να είσαι απλά down... καλύτερα να κάνω το hop σε σένα τουλάχιστον (για να μην εκπέμπει μόνο ο Παζαρόπουλος προς τα εμένα... αλλά και εγώ προς αυτόν...).

Στο cslab φυσικά δεν φτάνω... όπως ούτε και σε 1-2 διευθύνσεις που θυμόμουν... (αν και μάλλον ήταν προς Αχιλλέα... άρα...)

Άντε! Πάμε γερά... και ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ Mick!  ::  Μέσα στη βδομάδα να κανονίσουμε και εκείνο το Scan!


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## paravoid

6 eth στο IRQ 11.
Είπαμε IRQ Sharing αλλά όχι κι έτσι...

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Απο σήμερα λειτουργεί και DNS στον server του dti. 
Όσοι είναι πάνω στο ap ο dns είναι:10.37.56.1. Επίσης θα παρακαλούσα τους clients που είχαν subnet να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου προκειμένου να μου δώσουν τα names που θέλουν για τα boxes/ifaces τους προκειμένου να τα περάσω. Μέρχι στιγμής ο dti μου είχε δώσει:

1)mickflemm: net  ::  .72 ,..., broadcast  ::  .79
2)macstar: net  ::  .88 ,..., broadcast  ::  .95
3)ggeorgee: net  ::  .96 ,..., broadcast  ::  .103
4)outliner: net  ::  .104 ,..., broadcast  ::  .111

Ας τα επιβεβαιώσουν οι παραπάνω.

----------


## dti

Ευχαριστώ Βασίλη, 

Το .96 -.103 είναι δεσμευμένο για την 6η ethernet, οπότε βάλε τον ggeorgee μετά το range του outliner.

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Ναι μου το είχες πεί και το είχα ξεχάσει  ::  ...Έτσι και αλλιώς ο ggeorgee μου ζήτησε 16άρι subnet οπότε του έδωσα ένα μετά του outliner.
Άρα έχουμε:

1)mickflemm: net  ::  .72 ,..., broadcast  ::  .79 
2)macstar: net  ::  .88 ,..., broadcast  ::  .95 
3)outliner: net  ::  .104 ,..., broadcast  ::  .111 
4)ggeorgee: net  ::  .112 ,..., broadcast  ::  .127

----------


## nvak

Δεν ξέρω αν λέει κάτι αλλά έπιασα το awmn με signal -81 noise -91
συνδέθηκα και μου έδωσε ip 10.37.57.13
έκανα κάποια ping γρήγορα ήταν (~ 5 msec)
( το awmn το βλέπω καιρό αλά δεν ήξερα τίνος ήταν )

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Είναι η μία εκ των δύο sector του dti.

----------


## jabarlee

> συνδέθηκα και μου έδωσε ip 10.37.57.13
> έκανα κάποια ping γρήγορα ήταν (~ 5 msec)


μάλλον εννοείς 10.37.56.13




> ( το awmn το βλέπω καιρό αλά δεν ήξερα τίνος ήταν )


μάλλον θα πρέπει να επανέλθει το awmn-1...

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Jabarlee:Σε πρόλαβα επειδή το Post έγεινε απο dsl  ::   ::   ::  ...πλάκα κάνω

----------


## dti

> Δεν ξέρω αν λέει κάτι αλλά έπιασα το awmn με signal -81 noise -91
> συνδέθηκα και μου έδωσε ip 10.37.57.13
> έκανα κάποια ping γρήγορα ήταν (~ 5 msec)
> ( το awmn το βλέπω καιρό αλά δεν ήξερα τίνος ήταν )


Νίκο, πρέπει να βρίσκεσαι σε κάποιο ελάχιστο κομμάτι της Αγ. Παρασκευής που βλέπω. 
Σύμφωνα με τη nodedb έχουμε οπτική επαφή, σε απόσταση 6,2 χλμ.

Αν και θα είχε ενδιαφέρον ένα link προς Αγ. Παρασκευή, έχω και τον εξοπλισμό, προς το παρόν δεν φαίνεται να έχω κάποιο κανάλι διαθέσιμο.
Πιθανότατα όμως να μπορείς να συνδεθείς με κάποιον από τους πολύ κοντινούς μου clients, π.χ. τον ggeorgee

----------


## papashark

> ( το awmn το βλέπω καιρό αλά δεν ήξερα τίνος ήταν )
> 
> 
> μάλλον θα πρέπει να επανέλθει το awmn-1...


Τυποποίηση... το έχουμε πει τόσες και τόσες φορές.....

----------


## dti

Μη ξαναρχίσουμε τα ίδια...
Οποιος είναι κοντά μου και σε απόσταση για να συνδεθεί μαζί μου, συνήθως τον βρίσκω πρώτα εγώ....
Οταν θ' αρχίσω να ψάχνομαι για άλλο link θα βάλω άλλο ap με ssid: awmn-1 ...

----------


## racer

> Αν και θα είχε ενδιαφέρον ένα link προς Αγ. Παρασκευή, έχω και τον εξοπλισμό, προς το παρόν δεν φαίνεται να έχω κάποιο κανάλι διαθέσιμο.


Δεν θα ήχε πιο ενδιαφέρον να φτιαχτεί το link με Χαλάνδρι (achilee) και μετά τα υπόλοιπα?

----------


## nvak

Τι να κάνουμε φίλε racer ο Αχιλέας πήγε για Πάσχα στην πατρίδα του.
Για κοιτάξτε να ξετρυπώσετε τον Gaslan μπας και οργανωθούμε καλλίτερα.

----------


## dti

Δεν είναι άσχημη ιδέα να υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση με τον nvak, εάν κι εφόσον υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να υπάρχει ένα interface εκατέρωθεν που θα ενεργοποιείται όταν πέφτει το link μου με τον achille...

----------


## Achille

> Δεν παίζει ακόμη το link με τον achille.  (ξέρω αυτό θέλατε πολλοί)


Σε λίγο ελπίζω να παίζει, δεν μπορώ να πω όμως λεπτομέριες για την ποιότητα, μιας και είμαι ακόμα εκτός Αθηνών...

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> Σε λίγο ελπίζω να παίζει...


Σώπα μωρέ καλά είμασταν τόσο καιρό...πρώτη φορά που δεν ήταν σκασμένο το dti-dermanis-jabarlee  ::   :: .

Πλάκα κάνω μην στραβώσει κανένας.

----------


## jabarlee

κάποιο προβληματάκι υπάρχει στο router, δεν περνάνε τα traceroute...επειδή ίσως έχει σχέση με τις δοκιμές του mick Flemm με το firewall, θα κάνω post και εκεί.

----------


## tripkaos

sorry...εγω κανω κατι τεστ...σε λιγο το κλεινω...

----------


## xaotikos

Καλό είναι να ενημερώνετε όταν γίνονται test σε έναν κόμβο γιατί παράλληλα μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να τεστάρει κάτι άλλο και να σπάει το κεφάλι του  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Πάλι υπάρχουν προβλήματα, τρώω πολλά "network unreachable" που διορθώνονται μόνο με quagga restart (του Dti), αλλά μόνο για 1-2 λεπτά, μετά ξαναεμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα.
καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Μήπως πρέπει να βάλουμε πάλι τον bird στην θέση της quagga; Και παλιότερα είχε παρουσιαστεί αυτό το πρόβλημα και είχε λύθει μερικώς έτσι.

----------


## spirosco

Μπααα....εγω θα ελεγα να του βαλετε κανα Slackware...  ::   ::   ::  

Σοβαρα τωρα, γιατι δεν δημοσιευετε εδω στο forum το configuration του router καθως και τι υλικο συνδεετε πανω του ωστε να το δουμε κι εμεις οι υπολοιποι που τρεχουμε quagga, μπας και κατεβει καμμια ιδεα?
Δυο μηνες τωρα επηρεαζεται μεγαλο τμημα του δικτυου απο αυτη τη κατασταση, ποσο ακομη?

----------


## geomanous

> Μήπως πρέπει να βάλουμε πάλι τον bird στην θέση της quagga; Και παλιότερα είχε παρουσιαστεί αυτό το πρόβλημα και είχε λύθει μερικώς έτσι.


Σωστό, αλλα εν μέρει!
Ναι μεν κολούσε λιγότερο με τον bird αλλα οταν κολούσε δεν ξεκολούσε με τίποτα. Ουτε με restart του bird. Μπορω να πω ουτε με restart του router  ::  
Με την qugga τουλαχιστον μπορούμε και κοπαναμε κανα restart και επαναφερεται σε λειτουργική κατατασταση. (φυσικα δεν ειναι λύση αυτη)

Τωρα, οφείλω να ομολόγησω οτι όσο ηταν φορτωμένο το firewall του mick_flemm ΔΕ ΚΟΛΗΣΕ ΠΟΤΕ η quagga...

Οποτε μια καλη ιδεα ειναι να επιτρεπουν τα traceroutes απο το firewall (οπως και θα γίνει, οπως εχει πει ο mick_flemm) το ξαναβαζουμε πανω και βλεποντας και κανοντας.

Υ.Γ. Οπως και να εχει ειναι τουλαχιστον πλεον προφανες οτι δεν εφταιγε το ταπείνο μηχανηματακι του δαμιανου για το χαλι αυτο με την quagga. Κατι αλλο τα κανει σαλάτα  ::

----------


## jabarlee

δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως είναι πρόβλημα της quagga: Αυτό το πρόβλημα δεν έχω ακούσει να το έχει κανένας άλλος, και σχεδόν όλοι στο AWMN τρέχουν quagga. Επιπλέον, το hardware έχει αλλάξει, τόσο το router, όσο και τα wifi που είναι όλα εξωτερικά.
εκτός πια αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε κάποιο καλώδιο ή rj45, χάνεται το link router-wifi συσκευής προσωρινά και κολλάει η quagga (φαντάζομαι ότι κάτι τέτοια βασικά έχουν ελεγχθεί)

----------


## MAuVE

Υπάρχουν και κάτι κουτάκια που γράφουν επάνω Cisco 1712 και έχουν 5 πορτούλες στις οποίες βάζεις καλωδιάκια και τα ξεχνάς.

----------


## sotiris

> ... στις οποίες βάζεις καλωδιάκια και τα ξεχνάς.


να το ξεχασω προσπαθωωωω....χωρις εσενα δεν μπορωωωω
(σημαδι οτι λαλησα!!)

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> Μπααα....εγω θα ελεγα να του βαλετε κανα Slackware...    
> 
> Σοβαρα τωρα, γιατι δεν δημοσιευετε εδω στο forum το configuration του router καθως και τι υλικο συνδεετε πανω του ωστε να το δουμε κι εμεις οι υπολοιποι που τρεχουμε quagga, μπας και κατεβει καμμια ιδεα?
> Δυο μηνες τωρα επηρεαζεται μεγαλο τμημα του δικτυου απο αυτη τη κατασταση, ποσο ακομη?


Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε:

hardware:
eth0: Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100]
eth1: Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] 
είναι μία 2-port ethernet.

eth2: DC21143 at 0x2000 
eth3: DC21143 at 0x2080 
eth4: DC21143 at 0x2400
eth5: DC21143 at 0x2480 
4-port ethernet.

Πάνω σε αυτά υπάρχουν:
eth0:εσωτερικό ap και ένα ακόμη pc.
eth1:2 magnia,2aps,webcams,ata...
eth2:cisco 340 ap(link dti-hdkiller).
eth3:cisco workgroup bridge(link dti-dermanis).
eth4:cisco 340 ap(link dti-achille).
eth5:free.



```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:47:71:96:44
          inet addr:10.37.56.249  Bcast:10.37.56.255  Mask:255.255.255.248
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:44795 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:150655 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:1534 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
          RX bytes:4428605 (4.2 MiB)  TX bytes:32211769 (30.7 MiB)
          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xc000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:47:71:96:45
          inet addr:10.37.56.1  Bcast:10.37.56.63  Mask:255.255.255.192
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:725034 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:636074 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:19 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
          RX bytes:652047450 (621.8 MiB)  TX bytes:321824636 (306.9 MiB)
          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe000

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:95:E3:B3:B4
          inet addr:10.29.77.78  Bcast:10.29.77.79  Mask:255.255.255.248
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:50267 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:46275 errors:4 dropped:0 overruns:4 carrier:0
          collisions:2 txqueuelen:1000
          RX bytes:20550670 (19.5 MiB)  TX bytes:12138393 (11.5 MiB)
          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x2000

eth3      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:95:E3:B3:B5
          inet addr:10.37.56.81  Bcast:10.37.56.87  Mask:255.255.255.248
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:1124365 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1435501 errors:3 dropped:0 overruns:3 carrier:1
          collisions:29413 txqueuelen:1000
          RX bytes:388406008 (370.4 MiB)  TX bytes:1720615411 (1.6 GiB)
          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x2080

eth4      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:95:E3:B3:B6
          inet addr:10.37.56.68  Bcast:10.37.56.71  Mask:255.255.255.248
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:881858 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:665653 errors:4 dropped:0 overruns:4 carrier:0
          collisions:201 txqueuelen:1000
          RX bytes:1098058873 (1.0 GiB)  TX bytes:91192770 (86.9 MiB)
          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x2400

eth5      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:95:E3:B3:B7
          inet addr:10.37.56.97  Bcast:10.37.56.103  Mask:255.255.255.248
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:1380 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:4294 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
          RX bytes:92085 (89.9 KiB)  TX bytes:372660 (363.9 KiB)
          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x2480
```

/etc/quagga/ospfd.conf


```
!
!hostname wifi.dti.awmn
!
!
interface eth0
!
interface eth1
!
interface eth2
!
!
interface eth3
!
!
interface eth4
!
!
!interface eth5
!
!
router ospf
!
ospf router-id 10.37.56.1
network 10.0.0.0/8 area 0
!
redistribute rip
!
log file /var/log/quagga/ospfd.log
```

/etc/quagga/ripd.conf


```
!
hostname wifi.dti.awmn
log file /var/log/quagga/ripd.log
!
router rip
!
network eth1
redistribute ospf
! 
distribute-list awmn in eth1
distribute-list awmn out eth1
access-list awmn permit 10.0.0.0/8
access-list awmn deny any
!
```

Αυτό που θα έλεγα να κάνω αρχικά είναι να κόψω το rip έτσι και αλλιώς άχρηστο είναι μιας και ακόμη κανένας δεν έχει πάρει subnet απο το ap και να το λειτουργεί.

ΥΓ: * Ελπίζω spirosco να τα διαβάσεις * .[/b]

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> Υπάρχουν και κάτι κουτάκια που γράφουν επάνω Cisco 1712 και έχουν 5 πορτούλες στις οποίες βάζεις καλωδιάκια και τα ξεχνάς.


Δείξε τον σωστό δρόμο σε ένα νέο...Κάνε μου μια δωρεά ένα  ::   ::

----------


## paravoid

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση με το πρόβλημα, δεν νομίζω αλλά:
ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΒΑΛΕ 6 ETHERNET INTERFACES ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ IRQ;;;
 ::   ::   ::  

Το είχα ξαναπεί και παλιότερα αλλά...

----------


## spirosco

Με τοσα interfaces πανω στο router βρε παιδι μου, πως να μην σκασει κατι?  ::  

Λοιπον, αρχικα να πω τον πονο μου για τη quagga. Φαινεται πως ειναι φοβερα ευαισθητη στις αλλαγες των link states των ethernet ports.
Αν συνδεσεις δηλαδη ενα laptop με crossover σε μια απο τις διαθεσιμες ethernet ports και αφου κανεις τη δουλεια σου, μετα βγαλεις απλα το crossover η σβησεις το laptop, αυτο ειναι ικανο να τρελανει το ospfd, το οποιο μπορει να δειχνει σαν proccess οτι τρεχει, στη πραξη ομως ουτε ακουει, ουτε στελνει hello packets.
Μου τσακισε τα νευρα επι ενα μηνα στο router του tenorism οπου μετα απο κανα 5λεπτο αφου εκλεινε καποιο pc απο το local subnet, το ospfd τρελαινονταν.
Αυτο βεβαια μπορει να μεταβαλεται και αναλογα με τον driver της/των ethernet.
Να σημειωσω οτι στον παραπανω router, το προβλημα συνεβαινε σε μια Adaptech 4port, η οποια σαν καρτα δουλευε και δουλευει φυσιολογικα.
Με την τοποθετηση ενος switch σε μια απο τις ethernet ports το ospfd επαψε να αρρωσταινει πια.

Επισης ειχα δοκιμασει και το link-detect directive στο zebra.conf (αφου εκανα recompile τη quagga με enabled το netlink) αλλα το μονο που ειχα καταφερει ηταν να μην βγαζει αυτο το χαζο error "netlink listen function error...".

Επισης για λογους απλοποιησης, μεσω του zebra.conf, καλο θα ηταν να γινει shutdown οποια ethernet port δεν χρησιμοποιηται (στη περιπτωση αυτη, η eth5.)

Αν ο Διαμιανος εχει συχνες πτωσεις τασης η διακοπες και δεν εχει τα switches του πανω στο ups, καλο θα ειναι να τα βαλει.

Παρατηρειστε την επομενη φορα που θα ξανακολησει η quagga αν νωριτερα ειχε αλλαξει το link state καποιας ethernet (syslog). Θα πρεπει δηλαδη να υπαρχει καποιο warning του στυλ "link down or incompatible connection".

Με λιγα λογια, το configuration δεν ειναι ικανο για να δημιουργησει το προβλημα. Πιστευω οτι ειναι καθαρα θεμα επικοινωνιας quagga-ethernet's.

----------


## dti

Μόλις διάβασα όλα τα παραπάνω.
Κατ' αρχήν υπάρχει UPS. 
Οι διάφορες ethernet συσκευές καταλήγουν στο eth1 μέσω του ενσωματωμένου switch σ' έναν magnia server.
Τα προβλήματα της quagga φαίνεται να εντάθηκαν όντως μετά την απενεργοποίηση του firewall του Mick Flemm.

1-2 φορές πρέπει να φταίω κι εγώ που αναγκαστικά μετακίνησα κάποια από τα ethernet καλώδια.
Από χθες το βράδυ δοκιμάζω στο eth5 ένα νέο link (με τον nvak) στο κανάλι 13 αλλά αυτό ουσιαστικά είναι ανενεργό, χωρίς traffic, αφού το link δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη. 
Με την ευκαιρία να πω οτι μετακινήθηκε το ap στο κανάλι 7 πλέον.

Χθες πάντως παρατήρησα οτι υπήρχε αστάθεια στο link με τον achille (πριν την δοκιμαστική λειτουργία του νέου interface)... 
Σήμερα από το απόγευμα που το παρακολουθώ νομίζω οτι είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα.

Αν όντως φταίει το irq sharing τί πρέπει να γίνει;

----------


## paravoid

> Αν όντως φταίει το irq sharing τί πρέπει να γίνει;


Για αρχή δοκιμάστε αντί για d4x5 να παίξετε με tulip. Μετά βλέπουμε...

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Είχα προσπαθήσει εγώ με tulip και δεν καθότανε η άτιμη με τπτ. Μετά το ανέλαβε ο Mick

----------


## dti

To link με τον achille σέρνεται αρκετές μέρες τώρα. Ακόμη κι αν ανεβάσω την ισχύ EIRP στα 32 dbm η βελτίωση που υπάρχει είναι ελάχιστη.
Κάνοντας telnet στο misco είδα οτι το signal strength είναι στο 70-80%
και ο θόρυβος παίζει από -80 έως -88 dbm.  :: 
Δοκίμασα σήμερα το πρωί και ρύθμισα το misco 350 να κάνει αυτόματα ανεύρεση του λιγότερου απασχολούμενου καναλιού (εξαιρώντας τα κανάλια που παίζουν τα υπόλοιπα interfaces μου : 1, 4, 7, 13).
Ετσι το κανάλι του ap άλλαξε και από το 10 πήγε στο 5. Αυτό όμως δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο επηρεάζει τα υπόλοιπα interfaces του achille (ας μου πει ποιά άλλα κανάλια να εξαιρέσω).
Πάντως το throughput βελτιώθηκε (απ΄οτι παρατήρησα για μερικά λεπτά).

----------


## jabarlee

τώρα που έλεγξα, το ping απαντάει σε χρόνους >1000ms, χαμένα πακέτα κ.λ.π.
επίσης, δεν βλέπω τον hdkiller, είναι κανένα if down ή μας κάνει κόλπα η quagga?

----------


## sotiris

```
  1     9 ms    31 ms    30 ms  10.45.165.241
  2   984 ms  1468 ms  1655 ms  10.19.140.1
  3  1639 ms  1436 ms  1484 ms  10.19.141.17
  4  1545 ms  1437 ms  1515 ms  10.47.130.97
  5  2264 ms  1499 ms  1531 ms  10.37.56.68
  6  1514 ms  1905 ms  1749 ms  10.37.56.85
  7  1773 ms  1499 ms  1187 ms  10.37.57.65
  8  1639 ms  1390 ms  1468 ms  10.34.61.201
  9  1686 ms  1718 ms     *     10.34.61.220
 10  1503 ms  1317 ms  1395 ms  10.17.119.138
```

εγω εχω προβλημα με τα μεγαλα Ping εδω και μερες...

----------


## Achille

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το 5, αλλά δεν βλέπω και βελτίωση...

Μάλλον πρέπει να αρχίσεις να ξηλώνεις από τον κόμβο σου τα interfaces με την λιγότερη κίνηση αν θέλεις να δουλέψει κάποτε αυτό το link σωστά.

Κάνε μια δοκιμή, άφησε μόνο το δικό μου, του hdkiller και του dermani, και κλείσε όλα σου τα APs και το link με nvak για μια δυο μέρες, για να βγάλουμε συμπέρασμα αν αυτά δημιουργούν το θόρυβο ή αν το link είναι καταδικασμένο και πρέπει να το καταργήσουμε - διασπάσουμε.

----------


## dti

Το πρωί που είδα κάποια βελτίωση, δούλευε στο μισό το πολύ το link με τον dermanis στο κανάλι 1 (σε σχέση με τη συνηθισμένη κίνηση). 
Εσύ έπαιζες αρχικά στο 10, οπότε λογικά δεν σε επηρέαζε.
Το link με τον HdKiLLeR είναι στο 4 οπότε πάλι ήταν εκτός αλληλοκαλυπτόμενων καναλιών (το πρωί μάλιστα δεν είχε καθόλου κίνηση). Τόσο το link με τον dermanis όσο και με τον HdKiLLer είναι σε γωνίες από 80 έως 150 σχεδόν μοίρες σε σχέση με το μεταξύ μας link με πιάτο και αφρικάνικο feeder.

Το ap μου είναι στο κανάλι 7, αρκετές μέρες τώρα και με αντίθετη πόλωση.
Το link με τον nvak έχει απλά δοκιμαστεί κάποιες πολύ λίγες ώρες και δεν έχει traffic καθόλου εκτός από ελάχιστα λεπτά.

Ολα τα bb links είναι ρυθμισμένα στο 1 mW.

Αν δεν υπάρχει σοβαρή παρεμβολή από κάποιον άλλον στο κανάλι 10 (ή σε όποιο είναι τώρα το link μας) και εφόσον δεν έχει πειραχθεί η στόχευση κι από τις 2 πλευρές υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που ξεχνώ;

Θα κάνω πάντως τη δοκιμή που προτείνεις, αλλά και νέο scan μπας και βρω τίποτε νέο στον ορίζοντα.
Κάνε κι εσύ ένα scan μήπως μας δημιουργεί κάτι άλλο πρόβλημα.
Πάντως παρατηρώ από το traceroute του sotiris πιο πάνω, οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα και από το link του xtreme με σένα. 
Μήπως κάτι άλλο τρέχει στο router σου γενικά και επηρρεάζει και το μεταξύ μας interface;

----------


## ysam

Καλησπέρα,

Παρακαλώ δείτε το node ysam2 και αν σας ενδιαφέρει πείτε μου αν θέλετε να φτιαχτεί ενδίάμεσο link achilee - ysam2 - dti.

(εγώ έτσι και αλιώς θέλω να συνδεθώ εκεί.)

-Γιάννης

----------


## dti

Στη nodedb φαίνεται οτι είσαι ακριβώς στις ίδιες μοίρες με τον achille σε σχέση με μένα, αλλά κατά 1200 μ. πιο κοντά.
Ο θόρυβος από την Κηφισίας προς τα εσένα θα είναι αρκετός. 
Αν διαθέτεις εξοπλισμό, ευχαρίστως να το δοκιμάσουμε! Προς την πλευρά σου δεν έχω εμπόδια, ελπίζω κι εσύ το ίδιο προς εμένα (είσαι και 30 μ. ψηλότερα).

----------


## ysam

Εγώ εδώ έχω πυλώνα πάνο από την "ταράτσα" που βλέπει τα πάντα. Γενικός είναι πολύ καλά προς τα εσένα. Δεν ξέρω όμως προς τον achilee τι γίνεται. Καλό είναι να έρθετε να το δούμε (scan κτλ). 

PM. Για Περισσοτερα.

----------


## dti

> Είναι ευκαιρία γιά να βγεί ένα short-cut της κλασσικής διαδρομής, τώρα μάλιστα που το λινκ dti-Achille είναι εκτός.


Δουλεύει όμως το link dti-nvak και μάλιστα με καλύτερες ταχύτητες σε σχέση με το αντίστοιχο με τον achille με νόμιμα πάντα όρια εκπομπής (1 mW - 24άρα grid Andrew - 15 μ. wbc-400, pigtail & Intel Pro/Wireless 2011b AP) παρά τα 6,2 χλμ. που μας χωρίζουν...

----------


## MAuVE

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Είναι ευκαιρία γιά να βγεί ένα short-cut της κλασσικής διαδρομής, τώρα μάλιστα που το λινκ dti-Achille είναι εκτός.
> 
> 
> Δουλεύει όμως το link dti-nvak και μάλιστα με καλύτερες ταχύτητες σε σχέση με το αντίστοιχο με τον achille με νόμιμα πάντα όρια εκπομπής (1 mW - 24άρα grid Andrew - 15 μ. wbc-400, pigtail & Intel Pro/Wireless 2011b AP) παρά τα 6,2 χλμ. που μας χωρίζουν...


Δε λέω, καλό το λινκ Δαμιανέ αλλά σ' ένα tracert που έκανε το απόγευμα ο spirosco για να φτάσει στον nkladakis χρειάσθηκαν 18 hops.

Πέρασε και από το Στέλιο στον Πειραιά και από τον ΕΕ στην Καισαριανή.

----------


## MerNion

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> ...


Παρομοίως εγώ για τον spirosco ενώ παλιά πήγαινα από ngia-bliz-achille-dti-dermanis-jabarlee-alexandros-spirosco τώρα πάω από ngia-vardas-ee- και απο εκεί και πέρα δεν έχει dns για να σας πω.. 


```
C:\DOCUME~1\DEFAULT>tracert www.spirosco.awmn

Tracing route to www.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.132]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
  2    41 ms    75 ms    51 ms  gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
  3    18 ms    60 ms    35 ms  gw-ngia.vardas.awmn [10.2.4.238]
  4    58 ms    36 ms     *     gamma.vardas.awmn [10.2.4.203]
  5   108 ms    83 ms    45 ms  gw-vardas.ee.awmn [10.2.4.250]
  6   203 ms    83 ms    57 ms  10.80.185.101
  7    28 ms    26 ms    14 ms  10.80.182.50
  8    45 ms     *       24 ms  10.80.182.200
  9    25 ms     *       39 ms  10.80.182.200
 10     *       49 ms    25 ms  10.38.117.81
 11    60 ms    78 ms    66 ms  10.38.115.73
 12   164 ms   233 ms   296 ms  10.38.116.73
 13   143 ms   327 ms   220 ms  gw-js.tenorism.awmn [10.87.183.217]
 14   161 ms   286 ms   284 ms  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn [10.87.183.227]
 15   273 ms   298 ms   343 ms  www.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.132]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## dti

Υπομονή, ελπίζω σύντομα να λειτουργήσει κι ο κόμβος στο σημείο ysam2 μέσω του οποίου πιθανόν να αναβιώσει το link προς achille με πραγματικά πολύ καλύτερες συνθήκες.

----------


## ysam

Είμαι σε ανεύρεση εξοπλισμού. Το Linux Box είναι έτοιμο και περιμένω και απάντηση από άλλο thread για κάποιο feeder και πιάτα αλλά ακόμα τίποτα. Τα πιάτα δεν είναι το πρόβλημα αλλά τα feeder ναι. Έχω στην διάθεσή μου δύο WavePoint-II me κάρτες Orinoco Silver αναβαθμισμένες σε gold και τελευταιο firmware. Απλά δεν εχω pig-tails για αυτά. Έχει κάποιος να μου δώσει? Έχω δει ότι από το software τα wavepoint-II η αλιως RG-1000 (νομίζω) έχουν ρύθμιση για ισχύ αλλά πρέπει να δοκιμαστούν για να είμαστε οκ.


Αυτά είναι τα τελευταία νέα και το status.

-Γιάννης

----------


## MAuVE

> Έχω δει ότι από το software τα wavepoint-II η αλιως RG-1000 (νομίζω) έχουν ρύθμιση για ισχύ αλλά πρέπει να δοκιμαστούν για να είμαστε οκ.


Εχω και εγώ δύο WPII που τα έχω παροπλίσει επειδή δεν ρυθμίζουν ισχύ. 

Αν θεωρείς ότι η επιλογή του μεγέθους του δικτύου (ή κάτι τέτοιο) ρυθμίζει και την ισχύ, αυτό δεν ισχύει. Το έχω μετρήσει.

Μπορείς να γίνεις πιό σαφής σε πιό software αναφέρεσαι.

----------


## ysam

Σε αυτό αναφέρομαι οπότε πολύ απλά δεν παίζει αφού το έχεις μετρήσει.

Είναι εκεί που λέει για το distance και έχει επιλογές microcell, minicell κτλ.


-Γιάννης

----------


## nvak

Μπορώ να σηκώσω άμεσα λινκ με τον bliz και να κλείσει ο κύκλος.
Έχω πολύ καλό σήμα του στην θέση μου. ( εφ όσον έχει και αυτός ελεύθερο interface )

----------


## dti

Επιτυχής ήταν η χθεσινή δοκιμή από το σημείο ysam2 προς τον κόμβο μου.
To awmn-1-2801 σύντομα θα είναι ενεργό. Ελπίζω και το awmn-38-2801, ώστε να λυθούν πολλά προβλήματα.

----------


## dti

Το link με τον ysam2 είναι ενεργό πλέον. 
Απομένει να γίνει και το link achille-ysam2 από βδομάδα...

----------


## MerNion

Πριν πέσει το achille-dti έφτανα στον Δαμιανό σε 7-8 hops.. τώρα με το bliz-LimaH φτάνω σε 8 και μάλιστα με πολύ καλύτερους χρόνους.. Ελπίζω και το ysam2-achille να βοηθήσει και αυτό εξίσου..



```
C:\DOCUME~1\DEFAULT>tracert wifi.dti.awmn

Tracing route to wifi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  ROUTER [10.26.122.129]
  2    75 ms    53 ms    59 ms  gw-ap.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.33]
  3   224 ms   110 ms   112 ms  gw-ngia.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.150]
  4    71 ms    87 ms   109 ms  10.2.13.110
  5   320 ms   289 ms   151 ms  10.21.122.2
  6    71 ms   162 ms   313 ms  ablaz3r.stardust.awmn [10.21.122.70]
  7    89 ms    37 ms   181 ms  gw-ablaz3r.hdkiller.awmn [10.29.77.65]
  8   145 ms   175 ms   110 ms  wifi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## enaon

Στο trace περνάς απο bliz-nvak-stardust-adlazer-hdkiller-dti. To bliz-nvak, ειναι το iface του bliz-stardust, το οποίο υπολειτουργούσε τις τελευταίες ημέρες. Το περίεργο είναι ότι από το απόγευμα σήμερα δεν λειτουργούσε το nvak-dti.

----------


## dti

Λειτουργούσε περίπου μέχρι τις 10 μ.μ. μετά δεν ξέρω τί έγινε, όχι πάντως κάτι από την πλευρά μου. 
Το απόγευμα πάντως που λειτουργούσε είδα κίνηση πάνω από 2 Mbps, αρκετά καλά για ένα link στα 20 dbm στα 6,2 χλμ.

----------


## MAuVE

> αρκετά καλά για ένα link στα 20 dbm στα 6,2 χλμ.


Η πρόταση κρατείται για την επόμενη φορά που θα συζητηθεί το θέμα :
_"κονταίνουν ή μακραίνουν τα λινκς ;"_

----------


## dti

Οπως έχω αποδείξει στην πράξη, συνήθως προσπαθώ να "κοντύνω" τα links μου, ώστε να παίζουν πάντα στα επιτρεπτά όρια με τη maximum θεωρητική ταχύτητα των 11 Mbps.

Ωστόσο, η κακή πορεία που είχε το link μου με τον achille με ανάγκασε να κάνω ένα αρκετά πιο μακρυνό link, το οποίο όμως παίζει απρόσμενα καλά και με νόμιμη ισχύ εκπομπής. Αυτό έγινε πριν το link με το σημείο ysam2. 
Οταν επανέλθει η διασύνδεση δύσης - ανατολής όχι μέσω Πειραιά (ή Αιγάλεω - Καισαριανής), αλλά μέσω dti-ysam2-achille (μακάρι να βρεθεί κι άλλη διαδρομή), κι εφόσον αποδειχθεί από την κίνηση που θα έχει το dti-nvak, οτι δεν χρειάζεται, μπορώ κάλλιστα να το καταργήσω.

MauVE, θα μπορούσα πολύ εύκολα να έχω ακόμη πιο μακρινά links με Ανω Λιόσια, Θρακομακεδόνες, Εκάλη, Πολιτεία, Νέα και Παλαιά Πεντέλη, Ανθούσα κλπ. αλλά σκόπιμα, δεν έχω επιχειρήσει κάτι τέτοιο, παρά τις όποιες προτάσεις έχουν γίνει κατά καιρούς.
Πιστεύοντας όμως οτι πρέπει να δοθούν ευκαιρίες και στους νέους κόμβους να συνδεθούν πάνω στο backbone, με ιδιαίτερη χαρά ανταποκρίθηκα στις προτάσεις των nvak και ysam, μελών μας που έχουν να προσφέρουν πολλά.

----------


## MAuVE

> (μακάρι να βρεθεί κι άλλη διαδρομή),


Ο John70 κάτι μαγειρεύει. Να δούμε αν θα κάτσει.

Ελεγε ο Σωτήρης προχθές στο ασύρματο chat :

_Για να πάω στον Dti, περνάω από τον Στέλιο στον Πειραιά._

Ρεζιλίκι πράγμα δηλαδή

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
>  (μακάρι να βρεθεί κι άλλη διαδρομή),
> 
> 
> Ο John70 κάτι μαγειρεύει. Να δούμε αν θα κάτσει.
> 
> Ελεγε ο Σωτήρης προχθές στο ασύρματο chat :
> 
> ...


To μαγείρεμα καλό .... αλλά το φαί το κάψαμε ..... Ο πιθανός εναλλακτικός δρόμος μέσω του γείτονα σου απέτυχε.... βλέπει μόνο εσένα  :: (( Δεν ξέρω εάν έχει νόημα να προσπαθήσω ξανά να ενεργοποιήσω τον Jason ...

----------


## MAuVE

> Δεν ξέρω εάν έχει νόημα να προσπαθήσω ξανά να ενεργοποιήσω τον Jason ...


Αστο καλύτερα

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
>  Δεν ξέρω εάν έχει νόημα να προσπαθήσω ξανά να ενεργοποιήσω τον Jason ...
> 
> 
> Αστο καλύτερα


Πάντος μετά την ενεργοποιήση του Link με ΕΕ σε "βλέπω" αρκετά καλά .

----------


## dti

Το 1ο ap μου (10.37.56.2, ap1.dti.awmn) φαίνεται να είχε κολλήσει από χθες το βράδυ (πρωτοφανές για το Orinoco 1000 AP).
Χάρις στο vpn του bliz μπήκα πριν από λίγο από Ωρωπό και φαίνεται οτι το ξεκόλλησα (έχω ping στα 200-270 ms). Aς το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος client οτι παίζει καλά τώρα...

----------


## dti

Ενδεχομένως σήμερα το πρωί να υπάρξουν ολιγόλεπτες διακοπές στον κόμβο μου, λόγω εργασιών συντήρησης και εγκατάστασης software.

----------


## dti

Ψηλά η γαλανόλευκη στον ιστό του κόμβου μου!

http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=2952

----------


## MerNion

Ωραίος!!  ::

----------


## dti

Αναβαθμίσεις:
1) Το Orinoco AP-1000 αντικαταστάθηκε με το Orinoco AP-2000 (που προσφέρει αρκετά εργαλεία για εύκολη διαχείριση σε web περιβάλλον)

2) Το Cisco Wireless Bridge 340 στο bb link μου με τον dermanis αντικαταστάθηκε από ένα άλλο με 352 κάρτα μέσα, Misco δηλαδή...

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Alexandros τόσο για τη βοήθεια στο ξεμπλοκάρισμα του bridge όσο και για τον μακρόχρονο δανεισμό του αρχικού Cisco Bridge.

----------


## nvak

Παρατηρώ ότι το ospf του dti βρίσκει στο AP του dti τρία γειτονικά ospf με τα οποία προσπαθεί να ανταλλάξει routes.

Τρέχουν οι client ospf και quagga ?
Μήπως απο κεί ξεκινάν τα προβλήματα της quagga ?

----------


## tripkaos

προσπαθω απεγνωσμενα να παιξω με rip αλλα μονο με ospf παιζει
ειμαι client...

----------


## tripkaos

> Παρατηρώ ότι το ospf του dti βρίσκει στο AP του dti τρία γειτονικά ospf με τα οποία προσπαθεί να ανταλλάξει routes.
> 
> Τρέχουν οι client ospf και quagga ?
> Μήπως απο κεί ξεκινάν τα προβλήματα της quagga ?


απο ποτε το παρατηρησες?παιζει ρολο...

----------


## nvak

> απο ποτε το παρατηρησες?παιζει ρολο...


μετά την αναβάθμιση του orinoco.
δεν πρέπει να δημιουργείται απο κεί το πρόβλημα
ψάχνω ακόμη  ::

----------


## tripkaos

δεν ξερω τι γινεται σημερα αλλα σερνετε το wifi!!!

----------


## Mick Flemm

το rip στον κόμβο δεν δουλεύει σωστά, το γύρισα κι εγώ σε ospf...

----------


## dti

Βλέπω οτι κάποιος με MAC 00:0D:BC:0F:B8:8A και ip 10.23.26.44 είναι συνδεδεμένος στο ap μου. Ποιός είναι;

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Η IP αυτή είναι από τον κόμβο μου,
Προφανώς κάποιος Client μου που προφανώς είδε κ εσένα κ είπε να σε 
Δοκιμάσει  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Η IP αυτή είναι από τον κόμβο μου,
> Προφανώς κάποιος Client μου που προφανώς είδε κ εσένα κ είπε να σε 
> Δοκιμάσει


Πως του διαπαιδαγωγείς έτσι βρε Δημήτρη τους clients σου;

----------


## pan-pan

> Βλέπω οτι κάποιος με MAC 00:0D:BC:0F:B8:8A και ip 10.23.26.44 είναι συνδεδεμένος στο ap μου. Ποιός είναι;


Εγω ημουν!Ειχα παει με το laptop στον uNdErTaKeR για να στησουμε τον κομβο του και δεν ειχα αλλαξει ip  ::   ::  !!!
Καταφεραμε και στησαμε τον Βικ και επεσε ο δικος μου!Αυριο πρεπει να παω να σκασω reboot στο linksys γιατι #@[email protected]#!!!!!Αμαν ρε γαμ*το μου!!!!Τι γκαντεμια!!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiMiTRiS^^^
> 
> Η IP αυτή είναι από τον κόμβο μου,
> Προφανώς κάποιος Client μου που προφανώς είδε κ εσένα κ είπε να σε 
> Δοκιμάσει 
> 
> 
> Πως του διαπαιδαγωγείς έτσι βρε Δημήτρη τους clients σου;


Θα κανονίσω Βασίλη να τους κάνω ειδικά σεμινάρια για να μην στεναχωριέσαι.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

από προχθές που το κοίταξα, βλέπω το παρακάτω στο traceroute. Δεν εμφανίζεται μόνιμα αλλά παραδικά, οπότε υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει να κάνει με κάποια αστάθεια σε link. 


```
 1     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  caribou.jabarlee.awmn [10.37.57.249]
 2     3 ms     4 ms     3 ms  gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn [10.37.57.68]
 3    11 ms     7 ms    11 ms  gw-dermanis.dti.awmn [10.37.56.81]
 4     8 ms    13 ms     8 ms  10.37.56.5
 5    24 ms    21 ms    45 ms  gw-dermanis.dti.awmn [10.37.56.81]
 6    10 ms     8 ms    19 ms  10.37.56.5
 7    25 ms     9 ms    11 ms  gw-dermanis.dti.awmn [10.37.56.81]
 8    21 ms    17 ms    13 ms  10.37.56.5
 9    76 ms    14 ms     *     gw-dermanis.dti.awmn [10.37.56.81]
10    14 ms     *       24 ms  10.37.56.5
11    31 ms    18 ms    17 ms  gw-dermanis.dti.awmn [10.37.56.81]
12    29 ms    18 ms    21 ms  10.37.56.5
13    24 ms    15 ms    20 ms  gw-dermanis.dti.awmn [10.37.56.81]
14    24 ms    22 ms    18 ms  10.37.56.5
15    25 ms    19 ms    20 ms  gw-dermanis.dti.awmn [10.37.56.81]
16    32 ms    25 ms    22 ms  10.37.56.5
```

Παρ'όλα αυτά επηρρεάζει αρκετά, γιατί δεν μπορώ να βγω προς τα νότια (π.χ. ifaistos), ενώ τα links είναι up

ρίξτε του μια ματιά...

----------


## tripkaos

το ιδιο ειχα και εγω παλιοτερα αλλα τωρα που παιζω με ospf νο προμπλεμο...

κατι παιζει αλλα τι δεν ξερω...παντως με rip δεν παιζω αν δεν φτιαχτει το προβλημα γενικα που υπαρχει...δηλαδη αποτι καταλαβα το προβλημα ειναι το εξης οσοι ειναι πανω στον κομβο με bblink τους βλεπω...απο εκει και περα δεν βλεπω τιποτες!!!

----------


## tripkaos

το ριπ επαιζε κανονικα 2 μερες τωρα,τωρα δεν ξερω γιατι κανω αναβαθμηση του ρουτερ...

εβαλα πανω την αλλη κεραια Δαμιανε που εχω την pacific style
σε επιανα με rssi 38-40!!!

αλλα ειχα καποια προβληματα και την εβγαλα και εβαλα το πιατο,αλλα παλι προβληματα,εβαλα το αλλο wrt54gs αλλα παλι προβληματα και εβγαλα το εξης συμπερασμα οτι για καποιο λογο alchemy και satori μου ειχαν κανει το wrt54g-gs μπιλιες!!!οποτε εβαλα shamandi και επαιζε μια χαρα!!!αλλα μαλλον θα το γυρισω στο openwrt αν καταφερω να το κανω να δουλεψει βεβαια...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Η πρότασή μου για το Σαββατοκύριακο ισχύει. Αν θες έρχομαι από εκεί και τα κάνουμε όλα να λειτουργούν στην πέννα ! ! !

----------


## tripkaos

> Η πρότασή μου για το Σαββατοκύριακο ισχύει. Αν θες έρχομαι από εκεί και τα κάνουμε όλα να λειτουργούν στην πέννα ! ! !


οκ!!!θα περιμενω  ::

----------


## dti

Ο κόμβος μου είχε σήμερα την τιμή να φιλοξενήσει και τον πρώτο (?) "ολυμπιακό" τουρίστα! 
Μετά από συνεννόηση μέσω nodedb, με τον Γάλλο φίλο μας (με ελληνικό όνομα: Hommer), έγινε με επιτυχία σήμερα η σύνδεσή του στο freespot μου, φυσικά από το δρόμο (ή μάλλον κάποιο παρκάκι κοντά μου)!  ::

----------


## dti

Δυστυχώς λόγω ηλεκτρολογικού προβλήματος ο κόμβος σε λίγο θα είναι κάτω, τουλάχιστον κάποια από τα interfaces του.
Ελπίζω να αποκαταστήσω το πρόβλημα το απόγευμα που θα επιστρέψω.
Συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## dti

Επανήλθε πριν από λίγο ο κόμβος σε κανονική λειτουργία.

Ηθικό δίδαγμα από τη σημερινή αναγκαστική διακοπή:
Αναλάβετε προσωπικά οι ίδιοι τον καθαρισμό του περιβάλλοντος χώρου όπου έχετε τοποθετήσει τα μηχανήματά σας.
Το έτερον ήμισυ ή μαμά σας μπορεί άθελά της να δημιουργήσει, προσωρινά σοβαρό πρόβλημα, άσχετα απ' ότι προληπτικά μέτρα έχετε λάβει.
Χωρίς να είναι υπερβολή, αν μπορείτε, εξασφαλίστε ένα άδειο πολύπριζο συνδεδεμένο σε άλλη ηλεκτρική παροχή καθώς και μια σειρά από καλώδια τροφοδοσίας, σε κάποιο προσβάσιμο χώρο. Μπορεί να χρειαστούν όταν δίνετε οδηγίες για την επαναφορά του κόμβου μέσω τηλεφώνου σε τρίτο, άσχετο άτομο, που έχει χαθεί μέσα στο καλωδιομάνι που συνήθως υπάρχει γύρω από τα μηχανήματα...

----------


## tripkaos

ποτε πηγε στο 11 το ssid???

SSID: "awmn"
Mode: Managed RSSI: -56 dBm noise: -69 dBm Channel: 11
BSSID: 00:02:2D:2D :: 8:30 Capability: ESS
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 ]

----------


## tripkaos

undertaker
mick flemming
ggeorgee
alexport
xbelis
Xantho(Mythos στο DC)
antonisst
coala
Macstar
artpas
Ernest0x
chrisace
onair
m0bius
DiMoN

ετοιμαστητε για το αλλο ΠΣΚ για meeting...

----------


## tripkaos

χτες το βραδυ απο δικια μου απροσεξια και βλακεια ο κομβος του dti ηταν κατω...

ελπιζω να μην με βριζεται ολοι σημερα...

σημερα λειτουργει μια χαρα

----------


## LeVeL1

γεια σας παιδια, θα ιθελα να ροτισω αν μπορει κανα παιδι απο εδο να ερθει σπιτι μου για ενα scan για να δω που θα βαλω και το πιατακι μου, ταρατσα η στο μπαλκονι μου στον 5ο, μενω ν.ηρακλειο, οποιος πιστος ασ προσελθει

φιλικα
LeVeL1

----------


## lambrosk

Πρόσεχε λίγο τα διπλά ποστ σου και στις ασχετες ενότητες ...
Κάντο στις ερωτήσεις...
Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## john70

> Πρόσεχε λίγο τα διπλά ποστ σου και στις ασχετες ενότητες ...
> Κάντο στις ερωτήσεις...
> Ευχαριστώ...


εότητεσ βρε , όχι συχνότητεσ ... lol

----------


## tripkaos

λοιπον το bblink με Dermani το πηρα εγω...

επισης bblink dti-outliner υπαρχει και λειτουργει...

νεο bblink με ernest0x-dti αναμενετε το Σ-Κ...

----------


## pvas

Άντε με το καλό.

Μη ξεχάσετε να ενημερώσετε και το Nagios  ::

----------


## xbelis

Είμαι μέσα για meeting
name the place  ::  
...
time  ::  
...
and  ::  
...
...
...
I 'll be there  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Υπάρχουνε περιθώρια βελτίωσης του Link dti-yasm2 ?
Πολύ καιρό τώρα το lag εκεί είναι πολύ μεγάλο, συνήθως >1000ms (τώρα που γράφω είναι 2500ms)

Αν δεν υπάρχει περιπτωση βελτίωσης, μήπως να βρεθεί μια καλή εναλλακτική;

----------


## socrates

> Υπάρχουνε περιθώρια βελτίωσης του Link dti-yasm2 ?
> Πολύ καιρό τώρα το lag εκεί είναι πολύ μεγάλο, συνήθως >1000ms (τώρα που γράφω είναι 2500ms)
> 
> Αν δεν υπάρχει περιπτωση βελτίωσης, μήπως να βρεθεί μια καλή εναλλακτική;


Πες τα χρυσόστομε!

----------


## ysam

Μανώλη σε κάποιο mail είχαμε πει να ανεβάσει την κεραία του πιό πάνω στον ιστό για να βλέπει καλύτερα. Εγώ αν τελικά δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι μπορώ να γυρίσω το link αν βρεθεί καλύτερη εναλλακτική.

----------


## socrates

Εγώ έκανα link με ablaz3r, το οποίο από ότι φαίνεται με κάποιες μικροαλλαγές θα είναι αρκετά σταθερό και με καλές ταχύτητες. (Έχει προγραμματιστεί να κάνουμε tunning -πόλωση, αλλαγή κεραίας, δοκιμή καλωδίων- το ΣΚ που έρχεται).

Ο Νίκος (ablaz3r) συνδεόταν με τον hdkiller μέχρί που υπήρχε πρόβλημα στον router από την μεριά του hdkiller. Από ότι μου είπε ο Νίκος το link αυτό αν και μακρυνό έπαιζε καλά και σταθερά. Αν ο hdkiller αποφασίσει να ενεργοποιηθεί ξανά και μπορέσει να γίνει η σύνδεση του με τον Jabarlee (όπως μου είπες Μανώλη στην τελευταία συνάντηση), τότε δημιουργείται μια σημαντική εναλλακτική διαδρομή εκτός dti!

----------


## Aslan

Σε αυτό μπορώ να βοηθήσω και εγώ από Μάρτιο-Απρίλιο (που θα γίνει η συνελευση της πολυκατοικίας  :: ) ...

εάν βέβαια υπάρχει ελεύθερο if από πλευράς dti...

----------


## jabarlee

το πρόβλημα με τον dti είναι ότι μάλλον έχει παραφορτώσει με interfaces...

όσο για την πιθανότητα link με τον hdkiller, θα μπορώ σε λίγο καιρό να το δοκιμάσω, αρκεί και ο ίδιος να έχει την απαιτούμενη όρεξη.
Βέβαια, αυτή πρόκειται για μια διαδρομή που βοηθάει τη σύνδεση με τα βόρεια, δε δείχνει όμως να παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο στη διαδρομή προς το cslab

----------


## Ernest0x

```
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.56.81)  2.557 ms  2.689 ms  3.205 ms
 2  gw-dti.ysam2.awmn (10.37.56.66)  3643.565 ms  3761.488 ms  2902.846 ms
 3  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  3944.497 ms *  3402.564 ms
```

----------


## paravoid

Και το dti-outliner χτυπάει κάτι 500άρες ώρες-ώρες...
Αυτό δεν είναι High Speed (TM);

Καλά, όχι πως το outliner-dermanis πάει καλά...

----------


## jabarlee

το τελευταίο είναι στα σκαριά για βελτίωση, θα γίνουνε κάμποσες αλλαγές σύντομα, hardware, κεραίες, στοχεύσεις

----------


## ysam

Βρε βρε αυτό το cslab μέλι έχει ?

----------


## nvak

Τί εξοπλισμό έχει το λινκ dti - ysam2 ?

----------


## ysam

Από εμένα έχει πιάτο με feeder wbc400 και cisco340 pci. 

Εχω όμως και μία netgear που θα την βάλω για το link με Achille αλλά μπορεί να γίνει και τράμπα. 

Αα έχω και μία atheros 5212 και ένα feeder.

----------


## nvak

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει και ο dti να έχει cisco ap. 
Κάντε μία δοκιμή με Intel ap απο μεριά dti και cisco 352 ή netgear από μεριά σου.
Έχω βρεί στην πράξη ότι είναι ο καλύτερος συνδιασμός. ( ξέρει ο Δαμιανός  ::  )

----------


## Achille

> Βρε βρε αυτό το cslab μέλι έχει ?


Έχει πακέτα debian και ftp.ntua.awmn  ::

----------


## dti

To link με τον outliner έχει σχετικά χειροτερεύσει, πιθανότατα χρειάζεται κάποια μικρορύθμιση η στόχευση.
Το link με τον ysam2 μπορεί να γίνει πραγματικά high speed, αφού κι εγώ έχω τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό.  ::  
Αν δεν γίνει αυτό, η μετεγκατάσταση του υπάρχοντος πιάτου σε άλλο σημείο απαιτεί το στήσιμο νέου ιστού που ναι μεν μπορεί να γίνει σε άλλο σημείο της ταράτσας, αλλά με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα, μια που εκεί υπάρχει περισσότερος θόρυβος και η εγκατάσταση εκεί απαιτεί κι άλλες διευθετήσεις καλωδίων, τροφοδοσίας, κλπ. 
Αυτό που θα δοκιμάσω πολύ σύντομα είναι 2 bandpass filters σε αντίστοιχα interfaces ώστε να μειωθεί όσο είναι δυνατόν η παρεμβολή κι ο θόρυβος και πιθανότατα αυτό που είπε ο nvak.

----------


## ysam

Ας δοκιμάσουμε την High Speed λύση πρώτα και βλέπουμε.. 

Ελπίζω να γίνω καλύτερα και να μπορώ να παώ στο ysam2.

----------


## tripkaos

εχω παρατηρησει οτι γενικα τα απογευματα προς βραδακι γενικα υπαρχει μεγαλο προβλημα Δαμιανε.ισως να το κοιταζαμε το σαββατοκυριακο αν εχεις χρονο,αν δε χρειαστεις βοηθεια για ολα αυτα που λες παραπανω θα χαρω να βοηθησω.

----------


## dti

Μετά από νέα στόχευση προς outliner το RSSI βρέθηκε για πρώτη φορά στα επίπεδα του 54%. Ήταν κάπου μεταξύ 28-32%.

Έβαλα και το Intel 2011 στη θέση του misco στο Link με ysam2 αλλά χωρίς θετικά αποτελέσματα. Πάμε για δοκιμή με netgear highspeed.

----------


## jabarlee

έχω ακούσει από 2-3 ότι έχεις βάλει firewall στους clients σου, Δαμιανέ, που κόβει default τις πόρτες, και ανοίγουνε όσες σου ζητήσουνε οι ίδιοι.

Υπάρχει κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος γι αυτό το setup? Δημιουργεί αρκετές δυσκολίες τόσο στους ίδιους, όσο και στους υπόλοιπους που τρέχουνε υπηρεσίες και δε μπορούνε να βγάλουνε άκρη για troubleshooting.

Αν δηλαδή εγώ θέλω να αλλάξω port σε κάποια υπηρεσία, ή δημιουργήσω μια νέα, θα πρέπει να στο πω για να το ανοίξεις;

Αν θες να ασφαλίσεις τα μηχανήματά σου ή την πρόσβαση προς τα έξω, σαφώς και υπάρχει καταλληλότερο setup...

----------


## dti

To firewall έχει υλοποιηθεί στο adsl router Zyxel 652 που έχω. 
Νομίζω οτι αυτό δεν επηρεάζει το traffic που περνάει μέσα από τον κόμβο μου και δεν έχει σχέση με την πρόσβαση στο inet.
Έχουν κοπεί κυρίως P2P και κάποια παιχνίδια. Σύντομα πάντως θα αλλάξει συνολικά αυτή η πολιτική.
Αν υπάρχει κάτι που μπορεί να γίνει άμεσα και να αντιμετωπισθούν τυχόν προβλήματα, μπορείτε να μου το υποδείξετε εδώ ή με pm.

----------


## dti

Κατέβηκε το link με τον ysam2 προκειμένου να αναβαθμιστεί.
Τοποθετήθηκε 2ος ιστός που θα φιλοξενήσει 1-2 κεραίες και το wrap στο minibox του. 
Περισσότερα γι αυτό σύντομα.

----------


## dti

Επανήλθε πλήρως αναβαθμισμένο το link με ysam2. 
Τα συστατικά:
CM9 - wrap 2c-2 - cf με mikrotik - εγκατεστημένα όλα σε αλουμινένιο mini-box. Τροφοδοσία με poe.
 ::  Powered by ysam (thanks!)

----------


## ysam

Οπα Οπα το Link δεν παίζει σωστά και θέλει πολλά ακόμα για να πούμε ότι παίζει σωστά..

----------


## dti

Θα βελτιωθεί ακόμη περισσότερο όταν μπουν αντιρρίδες στο νέο ιστό. 
Λόγω προχωρημένης ώρας δεν ήταν δυνατό να γίνει σήμερα αυτό.

----------


## dti

Μετά τις τελευταίες ρυθμίσεις που έγιναν σήμερα από την πλευρά του ysam και αφού είχε προηγηθεί η τοποθέτηση αντιρρίδων και νέου grid πιάτου της Equinnox από την πλευρά μου, νομίζω οτι το link με το ysam2 παίζει καλύτερα από ποτέ.
Δοκιμάστε και πείτε εντυπώσεις.

----------


## sotiris

> Δοκιμάστε και πείτε εντυπώσεις.


ειναι η πρωτη φορα που περνωντας απο σενα το Ping και το loss packets ειναι σε τοσο καλα επιπεδα.


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                      cisco.sotiris.awmn -    0 |  192 |  192 |   15 |   20 |   62 |   46 |
|              gw-sotiris.eaggelidis.awmn -    0 |  192 |  192 |   15 |   85 | 1750 |   31 |
|               gw-eaggelidis.xtreme.awmn -    1 |  192 |  191 |   16 |   89 | 1641 |   31 |
|                    gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn -    0 |  191 |  191 |   31 |   92 | 2328 |   31 |
|                       2801-1.ysam2.awmn -    0 |  191 |  191 |   15 |   90 | 2235 |   47 |
|                       gw-ysam2.dti.awmn -    1 |  191 |  190 |   31 |   86 | 2141 |   31 |
|                    gw-dti.ernest0x.awmn -    6 |  191 |  181 |   15 |   89 | 1985 |   31 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## ysam

Εμένα όμως δεν μου αρέσει.... η στόχευση του πιάτου έγινε με μικρομετρικές ρυθμίσεις και μάλιστα με βροχή σε κάποια φάση.. Με έχει κουράσει..

----------


## MAuVE

_C:\>tracert http://www.awmn

Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <10 ms <10 ms 16 ms 192.168.0.202
2 15 ms <10 ms <10 ms gw-mauve.billgout.awmn [10.2.8.171]
3 79 ms 31 ms 15 ms gw-billgout.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.81]
4 1079 ms 531 ms 1750 ms gw-acinonyx.nikpet.awmn [10.2.16.94]
5 422 ms 172 ms 250 ms gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn [10.37.62.11]
6 203 ms 250 ms 218 ms gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn [10.37.56.81]
7 47 ms 219 ms 156 ms [10.37.56.65]
8 63 ms 140 ms 110 ms 1112820467.886 [10.19.143.233]
9 62 ms 281 ms * 10.19.143.241
10 * 78 ms 94 ms 10.19.143.13

Trace complete._

Η νέα μου διαδρομή. 

Δεν είναι άσχημα τελικά τα κοψίματα, γνωρίζεις και νέους κόμβους.

Γεία σας nikpet και ernest0x.

----------


## ngia

Nautilus:~# traceroute http://www.awmn
traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 gw-lan-shiba.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.5) 0.322 ms 0.236 ms 0.248 ms
2 gw-ngia.blizovios.awmn (10.26.122.250) 0.687 ms 1.092 ms 0.583 ms
3 gw-drinet.nvak.awmn (10.2.13.110) 0.984 ms 1.973 ms 2.451 ms
4 gw.nvak.ygk.awmn (10.14.142.129) 11.402 ms 7.275 ms 24.952 ms
5 gw-ygk.limah.awmn (10.35.160.33) 44.478 ms 69.180 ms 26.432 ms
6 bbr.limah.awmn (10.35.160.254) 14.998 ms 12.339 ms 19.868 ms
7 1897-121.ysam.awmn (10.19.144.97) 10.111 ms 19.487 ms 22.302 ms
8 gw-ysam.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.25) 33.747 ms 38.487 ms 13.638 ms
9 gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162) 14.595 ms 16.126 ms 11.138 ms
10 gw1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.241) 13.689 ms 50.420 ms 9.243 ms
11 http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13) 10.196 ms 12.890 ms 26.411 ms


Nautilus:~# ping http://www.awmn
PING http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 10.19.143.13: icmp_seq=0 ttl=54 time=10.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.143.13: icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=12.4 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.143.13: icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=11.2 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.143.13: icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=11.5 ms

10 hops στα 11ms? Μήπως έχει bug το ping ?

----------


## ysam

Χμ... καλή διαδρομή βρήκες από ανατολικά.. για πάνε μία από δυτικά να δούμε.. sucks donkies...

----------


## ngia

Δύο μονοπάτια προς το far west

Nautilus:~# traceroute http://www.b52.awmn
traceroute to ns3.b52.awmn (10.42.44.30), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 gw-lan-amorgos.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.3) 0.875 ms 1.095 ms 0.659 ms
2 gw-ngia.sminagos.awmn (10.26.122.222) 2.114 ms 1.505 ms 1.436 ms
3 gw-john70.keyman.awmn (10.2.21.162) 8.172 ms 4.587 ms 3.811 ms
4 gw-keyman.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.190) 11.032 ms 15.477 ms 23.297 ms
5 gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220) 277.994 ms * 153.872 ms
6 gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.67) 226.571 ms 96.680 ms 199.851 ms
7 ns3.b52.awmn (10.42.44.30) 124.816 ms 279.685 ms 429.991 ms

Nautilus:~# traceroute 10.2.25.1
traceroute to 10.2.25.1 (10.2.25.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 gw-lan-poseidon.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.9) 0.735 ms 0.652 ms 0.960 ms
2 gw-ngia.vardas.awmn (10.2.4.23 ::  3.620 ms 38.074 ms 7.262 ms
3 gw-vardas.souxoumouxou.awmn (10.2.4.250) 4.910 ms 6.230 ms 4.952 ms
4 10.2.25.1 (10.2.25.1) 19.896 ms 9.094 ms 6.933 ms

----------


## ysam

Δεν με κατάλαβες.. θέλω να πας από δυτικά για το http://www.awmn.

----------


## MAuVE

Για ξανακάνε το προς B52 γιατί μετά από εμένα να βρεθεί στο interface του spirosco προς alexandros κάτι δεν δένει.

----------


## nikpet

```
~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn (10.37.62.11)  6.390 ms  6.290 ms  2.951 ms
 2  gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.56.81)  20.229 ms  4.073 ms  4.251 ms
 3  bridge-ysam2.dti.awmn (10.37.56.65)  9.144 ms  10.789 ms  6.943 ms
 4  1-2801.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.233)  5.015 ms  5.853 ms  5.403 ms
 5  gw1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.241)  10.484 ms  5.999 ms  11.534 ms
 6  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  9.967 ms  9.879 ms *
```

----------


## ngia

Από δυτικά, αν κόψω τη βόρεια διέξοδο:
Nautilus:~# traceroute http://www.awmn
traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 gw-lan-amorgos.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.3) 1.949 ms 1.355 ms 0.941 ms
2 gw-ngia.sminagos.awmn (10.26.122.222) 1.788 ms 1.985 ms 1.436 ms
3 gw-john70.keyman.awmn (10.2.21.162) 40.044 ms 55.734 ms 54.362 ms
4 gw-keyman.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.190) 48.732 ms 43.344 ms 81.930 ms
5 gw-mauve.billgout.awmn (10.2.8.171) 154.212 ms 69.159 ms 159.586 ms
6 gw-billgout.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.81) 103.483 ms 54.523 ms 37.862 ms
7 gw-acinonyx.nikpet.awmn (10.2.16.94) 71.251 ms 119.199 ms *
8 gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn (10.37.62.11) 180.700 ms 119.564 ms 154.483 ms
9 gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn (10.37.56.81) 155.381 ms 300.515 ms 105.408 ms
10 10.37.56.65 (10.37.56.65) 195.955 ms 177.390 ms 272.895 ms
11 * 1-2801.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.233) 339.246 ms 274.871 ms
12 gw1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.241) 307.305 ms 229.018 ms 199.191 ms
13 http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13) 157.286 ms 171.218 ms 246.080 ms


Nautilus:~# traceroute http://www.b52.awmn
traceroute to ns3.b52.awmn (10.42.44.30), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 gw-lan-amorgos.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.3) 1.280 ms 0.813 ms 0.754 ms
2 gw-ngia.sminagos.awmn (10.26.122.222) 2.421 ms 1.525 ms 1.426 ms
3 gw-john70.keyman.awmn (10.2.21.162) 41.750 ms 27.453 ms 11.253 ms
4 gw-keyman.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.190) 13.931 ms 16.837 ms 15.030 ms
5 gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220) 216.814 ms 264.618 ms 140.606 ms
6 gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.67) 314.043 ms 171.888 ms 88.808 ms
7 ns3.b52.awmn (10.42.44.30) 189.381 ms 202.319 ms 161.206 ms

----------


## MAuVE

Ευχαριστώ Νικήτα.

Λοιπόν όπως πολύ σωστά είχε προβλέψει ο paravoid όταν κόψεις έναν κόμβο κόβεις μαζί και την διερχόμενη από αυτόν κίνηση.

Για να μην γίνει αυτό πρέπει να κάνεις ...... (ας μας τα πει ο Φαίδωνας για πιό σίγουρα)

Κάτι μάθαμε και απόψε

----------


## ysam

Χμ... τώρα που το ξανασκεύτομαι.. θέλω tracepath και όχι traceroute..

 ::

----------


## ngia

Nautilus:~# tracepath http://www.awmn
1: nautilus (10.26.122.1) 0.332ms pmtu 1500
1: gw-lan-shiba.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.5) 0.643ms
2: gw-ngia.blizovios.awmn (10.26.122.250) 3.346ms
3: gw-drinet.nvak.awmn (10.2.13.110) 2.662ms
4: gw-nvak.dti.awmn (10.14.145.97) 48.096ms
5: 10.37.56.65 (10.37.56.65) 96.149ms
6: 1-2801.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.233) 21.863ms
7: gw1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.241) 44.022ms

Nautilus:~# tracepath http://www.xtreme.awmn
1: nautilus (10.26.122.1) 0.335ms pmtu 1500
1: gw-lan-shiba.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.5) 0.667ms
2: gw-ngia.blizovios.awmn (10.26.122.250) 17.054ms
3: gw-drinet.limah.awmn (10.2.13.122) 20.918ms
4: 1897-121.ysam.awmn (10.19.144.97) 20.648ms
5: gw-ysam.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.25) 16.267ms
6: gw-mt.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.169) 25.804ms
7: lola.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.240) 10.576ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 7


Nautilus:~# tracepath http://www.awmn
1: nautilus (10.26.122.1) 0.353ms pmtu 1500
1: gw-lan-amorgos.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.3) 1.857ms
2: gw-ngia.sminagos.awmn (10.26.122.222) 3.259ms
3: gw-john70.keyman.awmn (10.2.21.162) 21.640ms
4: gw-keyman.mauve.awmn (10.2.8.190) 71.313ms
5: gw-mauve.billgout.awmn (10.2.8.171) 75.961ms
6: gw-billgout.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.81) 92.413ms
7: gw-acinonyx.nikpet.awmn (10.2.16.94) 218.163ms
8: gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn (10.37.62.11) 584.847ms
9: gw-nvak.dti.awmn (10.14.145.97) asymm 7 112.264ms
10: 10.37.56.65 (10.37.56.65) asymm 8 90.958ms
11: 1-2801.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.233) asymm 9 67.295ms
12: gw1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.241) asymm 10 90.184ms

----------


## enaon

Βελτιώθηκαν λίγο ακόμα, αργότερα που θα επανασυνδεθεί το link με achille θα είναι ακόμα, αν γίνετε, καλύτερα  :: 



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  wired.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.65]
  2    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-drinet.limah.awmn [10.2.13.122]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  1897-121.ysam.awmn [10.19.144.97]
  4     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-ysam.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.25]
  5     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn [10.19.141.162]
  6     3 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
  7     2 ms     5 ms     3 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Pinging www.awmn [10.19.143.13] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=58
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=58
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=58
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=58
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=58
Reply from 10.19.143.13: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=58


Tracing route to wifi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  wired.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.65]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-drinet.limah.awmn [10.2.13.122]
  3     4 ms     1 ms     1 ms  1897-121.ysam.awmn [10.19.144.97]
  4     4 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-ysam.xtreme.awmn [10.19.141.25]
  5     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn [10.19.141.162]
  6     5 ms     3 ms     9 ms  2801-1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.234]
  7     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  WiFi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249]

Pinging wifi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.37.56.249: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=58
Reply from 10.37.56.249: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=58
Reply from 10.37.56.249: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=58
Reply from 10.37.56.249: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=58
Reply from 10.37.56.249: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=58
Reply from 10.37.56.249: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=58
Reply from 10.37.56.249: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=58
Reply from 10.37.56.249: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=58
```

Θέλουμε και nvak τώρα Δαμιανέ  ::

----------


## dti

Ενεργοποιήθηκε ένα ακόμη bb link, με τον m0bius #1966, αυτή τη φορά. 
Έτσι, σε συνδυασμό με το link mobius-alex23 και το alex23-machine22 άνοιξε μία ακόμη διαδρομή προς Αγ. Παρασκευή.

Ευχαριστώ τον machine22 για τις ρυθμίσεις στο bgp και τον m0bius για την υπομονή (λόγω δυστροπίας του Intel 2011 Pro/Wireless ap που ΔΕΝ συνεργάζεται με τίποτε απ' ότι φαίνεται με τις netgear MA311, υπήρξε μια σχετική ταλαιπωρία...).

----------


## alex-23

σε συνδιασμο με τα αλλα link που ετοιμαζω ειναι μια καλη κινηση ελπιζω να παει καλα απο οτι βλεπω περναει και traffic

----------


## m0bius

Να δούμε πώς θα πάνε τα πράγματα. 

Σύντομα θα πάρω και το δικό μου class C και θα πρέπει να κάνουμε update και τα master records για τον DNS μου. Άντε καλή αρχή  ::

----------


## Achille

```
[email protected]:~# host -a dti.awmn dti.ns.awmn
dti.awmn                SOA     ns.dti.awmn dti.awmn.gr (
                        2005041102      ;serial (version)
                        43200   ;refresh period (12 hours)
                        900     ;retry interval (15 minutes)
                        604800  ;expire time (1 week)
                        3600    ;default ttl (1 hour)
                        )
dti.awmn                NS      ns.dti.awmn
 !!! dti.awmn NS host ns.dti.awmn does not exist
dti.awmn                MX      10 mail.awmn.gr
 !!! dti.awmn MX host mail.awmn.gr is not canonical
dti.awmn                A       10.37.56.249
```

Κάποιος που να έχει access στον κόμβο του dti, ας βάλει ένα IN A record για το ns.dti.awmn, γιατί αχρηστεύει το dns του, και ας φτιάξει και το MX record να δείχνει στο ns.dti.awmn.

----------


## dti

> ```
> [email protected]:~# host -a dti.awmn dti.ns.awmn
> dti.awmn                SOA     ns.dti.awmn dti.awmn.gr (
>                         2005041102      ;serial (version)
>                         43200   ;refresh period (12 hours)
>                         900     ;retry interval (15 minutes)
>                         604800  ;expire time (1 week)
>                         3600    ;default ttl (1 hour)
>                         )
> ...


Διορθώθηκε από τον m0bius. Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο.

----------


## m0bius

Μιας και τελευταία έχει δημιουργηθεί ζήτημα με τα πακέτα που χάθηκαν όταν κατέβηκε το cslab συζητήσαμε με το Δαμιανό ο οποίος είχε την καλοσύνη να με αφήσει να χρησιμοποιήσω την dsl του για να κάνω proxy το linuxpackages.net

Πλέον το linuxpackages.net (πακέτα για slackware) μπορείτε να το δείτε από το http://linuxpackages.dti.awmn και αν θέλετε να το πρόσθεσετε στο swaret θα πρέπει να βάλετε:

REPOS_ROOT=DTILinuxPackagesProxy%http://swaret.dti.awmn/Slackware-xx 

στο swaret.conf

Όπου xx το version του slackware (ή και current για το current)

To caching που κάνει ο server είναι επίτηδες μικρό (λόγω χωρητικότητας δίσκου) οπότε αν αργεί κάντε υπομονή γιατί κάνει επιτόπου τα queries.

----------


## Ernest0x

Μπράβο στον m0bius και τον Δαμιανό. Χρησιμότατο mirror για εμάς τους slackwarάδες.  ::

----------


## Ernest0x

Δεν παίρνω κανένα route. Μήπως κόλλησε το bgp του mikrotik;

----------


## dti

Τις επόμενες ώρες πιθανόν να παρατηρηθεί κάποια δυσλειτουργία στις διαδρομές από/προς Ernest0x & xbelis καθώς πραγματοποιούνται από τον ysam κάποιες δοκιμές με το routing test package του mikrotik.

----------


## ysam

Οι δοκιμές έλαβαν τέλος.. 

Το setup είναι πλέον πάρα πολύ καλό και χρησημοποιούνται όλες οι διαδρομές σωστά..

Πλέον πέρασε σε production stage.  :: 

-Γιάννης

----------


## machine22

Για πες μας τι αλχημείες έγιναν να παίρνουμε ιδέες.

----------


## ysam

Δεν είναι αλχημείες. 

4 wrap/rb και ένα debian είναι σε full bgp mesh και Ospf για igp.

όλα με 2.9.5 και routing-test 

Standard πράγματα δλδ.

----------


## sotiris

Γιαννη εαν πρεπει να κανουμε καποιες αλλαγες στο Bgp μας, κανε ενα ποστ και εξηγησε λιγο.

----------


## ysam

Οχι Σωτήρη δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει κάτι προς το παρόν.

----------


## _DiMoN_

Πραγματικά αν δεν το έβαλα στο σωστό μέρος διγράψτε το, σοτ δίκτυο που είμαι συνδεμένος μόνιμα με τον Δαμιανό έχω μια ADSL από OTE/Vivodi σ' ένα jetspeed...
Θέλω να την προσφέρω στο δίκτυο αυτήν την σύνδεση. Τι μπορώ να κάνω;

----------


## vegos

> Πραγματικά αν δεν το έβαλα στο σωστό μέρος διγράψτε το, σοτ δίκτυο που είμαι συνδεμένος μόνιμα με τον Δαμιανό έχω μια ADSL από OTE/Vivodi σ' ένα jetspeed...
> Θέλω να την προσφέρω στο δίκτυο αυτήν την σύνδεση. Τι μπορώ να κάνω;


Θα στήσεις έναν Proxy Server και μετά θα συνδεθείς στο Mesh Proxy Project...

Πληροφορίες για το πως θα στήσεις τον Proxy σου, θα βρεις στο παραπάνω link  ::

----------


## dti

Ο κόμβος καλοσωρίζει στο ap του έναν ακόμη παλιό γνώριμο, τον jacobs (που είχε τον κόμβο #841). Ο jacobs μένει πλέον σε νεόκτιστη πολυκατοικία απέναντί μου. (Λέτε η ύπαρξη του κόμβου να τον επηρέασε στην απόφαση για μετακόμιση στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο;  :: )

Μάλλον πρέπει να αλλάξει πλέον και η ονομασία του #841 σε nodedb / WiND, ώστε να μην συγχέεται με τη νέα καταχώρηση που πρέπει να κάνει ο jacobs.

Με την ευκαιρία να πω για τον κόμβο, οτι αναμένεται οριστικοποίηση των aναβαθμίσεων τις προσεχείς ημέρες (των links με m0bius, outliner), ένα νέο bb link προς τα δυτικά με τον antonisst, αναδιάταξη κεραιών στους 3 ιστούς, πρόσθεση ενός ap ακόμη και αλλαγές στις ip's όλων των interfaces που είναι σε κουτάκια (4 wrap, 1 routerboard). Συνηθισμένα πράγματα δηλαδή...  ::

----------


## pvas

Να ενημερώσω πως ο κόμβος δε routάρει από και προς #2590.

----------


## sotiris

> Με την ευκαιρία να πω για τον κόμβο, οτι αναμένεται οριστικοποίηση των aναβαθμίσεων τις προσεχείς ημέρες (των links με m0bius, outliner), ένα νέο bb link προς τα δυτικά με τον antonisst, αναδιάταξη κεραιών στους 3 ιστούς, πρόσθεση ενός ap ακόμη και αλλαγές στις ip's όλων των interfaces που είναι σε κουτάκια (4 wrap, 1 routerboard). Συνηθισμένα πράγματα δηλαδή...


με ολες αυτες τις αλλαγες βγαλε και καμια φωτο να δουμε πως εγινε το δωμα!

----------


## dti

Είναι στο πρόγραμμα η φωτογράφιση μόλις οριστικοποιηθεί η εγκατάσταση όλων των κεραιών / πιάτων, wraps / routerboards. Λίγο υπομονή, καμιά εβδομάδα υπολογίζω χονδρικά...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Καλησπέρα,

όποια διεύθυνση και να πληκτρολογήσω, με στέλνει μέσω της adsl.



```
undertaker:/var/log# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-ap.dti.awmn (10.37.56.1)  3.303 ms  3.068 ms  2.982 ms
 2  adsl.dti.awmn (10.37.56.5)  5.835 ms  4.148 ms  3.301 ms
 3  * * *
```

Δαμιανέ, όποτε μπορείς, ρίξτου μια ματιά να δεις τι συμβαίνει.

Ευχαριστώ,

Βίκτωρας

----------


## dti

Αύριο Κυριακή 30/10 προγραμματίζονται διάφορες εργασίες στον κόμβο, οπότε θα υπάρχουν διακοπές λειτουργίας (από το μεσημέρι και μετά κατά πάσα πιθανότητα).
Οι clients που χρησιμοποιούν τον DNS μου θα ενημερωθούν με pm / email λόγω αλλαγής της ip του μετά τις αυριανές αλλαγές.

----------


## alex-23

οταν κανω ping στην 10.2.13.131
τοτε
1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms mt.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.22]
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-mobius.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.18]
3 2 ms 4 ms 2 ms gw-mobius.dti.awmn [10.29.79.10]
4 1 ms 3 ms 2 ms bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.241]
5 56 ms 3 ms 6 ms wifi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249]
6 2 ms 2 ms 5 ms bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.241]
7 5 ms 3 ms 8 ms wifi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249]
8 5 ms 3 ms 5 ms bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.241]
9 4 ms 3 ms 4 ms wifi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249]
10 5 ms 5 ms 6 ms bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.241]
11  5 ms 8 ms 5 ms wifi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249]
12 6 ms 6 ms 20 ms bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.241]

τι συμβαινει??

----------


## dti

Πρέπει να έχει κολλήσει ή το δικό μου mikrotik (στο συγκεκριμένο wrap), ή του nvak (το πιθανότερο).
Θα το κοιτάξω το απόγευμα.

----------


## dti

Ενεργοποιήθηκε το νέο link με τον antonisst (#2036). Προσωρινά παίζει στα 36 Mbps αν και το σήμα που είχαμε πετύχει το Σάββατο ήταν αρκετό και για 54 Mbps. 
Πάντως ήδη περνάει traffic 6-7 Mbps συνεχώς από το απόγευμα.
Σε συνδυασμό με τα άλλα links του antonisst προς Πατήσια (vaggos13) και Μενίδι (deysta) πιστεύω οτι το συγκεκριμένο θα βοηθήσει πολύ στη διασύνδεση και στη δημιουργία μιας ακόμη εναλλακτικής οδού βορρά / νότου.
Περισσότερα για το traffic στο γράφημα εδώ:
http://bridge-wrap4.dti.awmn/graphs/iface/antonisst/

Έπεται συνέχεια με 3 ακόμη bb links που εκκρεμούν στο αμέσως προσεχές διάστημα. Σύντομα και φωτογραφίες από τη νέα διάταξη κεραιών / ιστών / κουτιών / πιάτων στην ταράτσα που φιλοξενεί αισίως 12 κεραίες μου.  ::

----------


## tyfeonas

και ενα trace απο μενιδι

Trace http://www.dti.awmn; Start time 11/15/05 13:06:00
Tracing route to 10.37.56.249
50 bytes from 10.37.56.249: time=2 ms
Hop Avg Diff	Address
1	0 0 10.67.160.1
2	0 0 10.67.160.18
3	0 0 10.67.159.2
4	1 1 10.34.62.65
5	2 1 10.37.56.249
End time 11/15/05 13:06:00
host reached

----------


## dti

Νέο link με τον ggeorgee #543, έναν από τους πιο παλιούς μου clients.
Φυσικά σε a, με άριστες ταχύτητες.  ::

----------


## geomanous

Ενα μικρο λαθακι μου στο /etc/network/interfaces του linux του dti και ο κομβος ειναι κατω.
Ζητω συγνωμη απο τον ιδιο και απο το δικτυο για την αμελεια μου...

Λιγη υπομονη απο ολους μεχρι να γυρισει ο dti (γυρω στις 5 μμ) στο σπιτι του και να επαναφερει το file στη σωστη του μορφη και να λειτουργησει και παλι.

----------


## Ernest0x

No problem. Απ' τα λάθη μαθαίνεις...

----------


## dti

Προσωρινά είναι εκτός τα links με outliner & nvak (καθώς ανεβοκατέβαιναν συνεχώς). Ελπίζω αύριο ν' αποκατασταθεί το ένα τουλάχιστον.
Αποκαταστάθηκε το πρόβλημα routing με τον Ernest0x.

----------


## dti

Επανήλθε το link με outliner (μπήκε προσωρινά άλλη κεραία εν μέσω βροχής).
Αλλάχθηκε το feeder στο link με nvak προκειμένου να δοκιμαστεί αν τυχόν υπάρχει βελτίωση. Αναμένεται ενεργοποίηση του interface από την πλευρά του nvak.

----------


## vegos

> Επανήλθε το link με outliner (μπήκε προσωρινά άλλη κεραία εν μέσω βροχής).
> Αλλάχθηκε το feeder στο link με nvak προκειμένου να δοκιμαστεί αν τυχόν υπάρχει βελτίωση. Αναμένεται ενεργοποίηση του interface από την πλευρά του nvak.


Μόλις είδα το εξής:



```
# traceroute wifi.dti.awmn
traceroute to wifi.dti.awmn (10.37.56.249), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  wrap (10.15.158.110)  0.450 ms  0.867 ms  0.971 ms
 2  gw-thunder (10.15.158.160)  2.777 ms  12.387 ms  7.424 ms
 3  gw-thunder.rainbow.awmn (10.15.162.75)  1.995 ms  0.965 ms  8.180 ms
 4  gw-rainbow.mary.awmn (10.13.250.97)  7.583 ms  1.396 ms  2.183 ms
 5  gw-mary.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.105)  8.317 ms  5.902 ms  13.058 ms
 6  gw-philip633.special.awmn (10.46.167.65)  19.409 ms  19.250 ms  12.144 ms
 7  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  7.640 ms  19.208 ms  7.115 ms
 8  10.29.79.10 (10.29.79.10)  33.449 ms  17.471 ms  18.629 ms
 9  wifi.dti.awmn (10.37.56.249)  14.277 ms  64.573 ms  63.123 ms
```

9 hops (με το wrap μου μέσα)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Πσσσς!!!!

Πριν καιρό, ούτε που έφτανα σε σένα...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiGi

:: 



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.15.158.110
traceroute to 10.15.158.110 (10.15.158.110), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.digi.awmn (10.19.142.1)  0.423 ms  0.345 ms  0.317 ms
 2  gw-digi.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.117)  1.445 ms  1.235 ms  1.106 ms
 3  gw-xrisoula.sw1ggw.awmn (10.86.87.122)  1.530 ms  1.700 ms  1.996 ms
 4  gw-sw1ggw.sv1gft.awmn (10.83.252.129)  19.799 ms  26.056 ms  24.722 ms
 5  gw-sv1gft.aangelis.awmn (10.83.252.98)  28.984 ms  15.822 ms  9.876 ms
 6  gw-aangelis.climber.awmn (10.87.187.98)  8.343 ms  9.121 ms  6.440 ms
 7  gw-climber.tompap1.awmn (10.21.255.94)  8.613 ms  23.349 ms  23.140 ms
 8  10.15.163.137 (10.15.163.137)  25.016 ms  29.079 ms  18.843 ms
 9  wrap.magla.awmn (10.15.158.110)  36.771 ms  24.920 ms  24.193 ms
```

----------


## dti

Νέο link με τον onair #2615 (10.29.80.1), σε a. 

Μετά από αλλαγή καλωδίου, επανήλθε το link με ernest0x. Αναμένεται ενεργοποίηση του bgp από την πλευρά του ernest0x.

Επανήλθε και το link με nvak μετά από ανέβασμα του πιάτου κατά 1,5 μ. 
Το link μπορεί να βελτιωθεί ακόμη περισσότερο τις επόμενες ώρες μετά από νέο κεντράρισμα (είχαμε δει 3 db καλύτερο σήμα χθες).

Τις επόμενες μέρες θα ενεργοποιηθούν 3 ap's (με senao miniPCI) με ισάριθμες sectors 120 μοιρών. Οι clients μπορεί να ταλαιπωρηθούν λίγο, αλλά η βελτίωση πρέπει να θεωρείται δεδομένη.

----------


## Ernest0x

To bgp ενεργοποιήθηκε εδώ και μερικά λεπτά μετά την επαναφορά του link με τον κόμβο του Nikpet. Δεν βλέπω όμως traffic. Παρατηρώ πως για προορισμούς όπως nvak και mobius με πάει μέσω Νikpet. Παίζουν τα link αυτά;

----------


## dti

Τώρα πρέπει να είναι ΟΚ. Δυστυχώς είναι το 2ο κόλλημα από χθες...
Το link με nvak είναι εκτός bgp (αναμένεται νέο κεντράρισμα).

----------


## Ernest0x

> Τώρα πρέπει να είναι ΟΚ. Δυστυχώς είναι το 2ο κόλλημα από χθες...
> Το link με nvak είναι εκτός bgp (αναμένεται νέο κεντράρισμα).


Παίρνω μόνο 24 routes. Αλλά λογικό αν δεν φεύγει τπτ προς nvak, τπτ πέρα απ' τον mobius (ο alex23 είναι κάτω) και τπτ πέρα απ' τον xbelis (τα links του είναι κάτω απ' ότι διαβάζω).

----------


## dti

Ο m0bius έχει link και με τον special, οπότε μάλλον πρέπει να παίρνεις περισσότερα...



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                         gw-dti.dti.awmn -    0 |   33 |   33 |    0 |    0 |   10 |    0 |
|            bridge-routerboard1.dti.awmn -    0 |   32 |   32 |    0 |    1 |   10 |    0 |
|                      gw-dti.mobius.awmn -    0 |   32 |   32 |    0 |    4 |   10 |    0 |
|                     router.special.awmn -    0 |   32 |   32 |    0 |   10 |   40 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## m0bius

O dti πέρνει από εμένα 200+ routes που τα πέρνω εγώ περίπου από τον special τώρα που ο xbelis και ο alex23 είναι κάτω!

----------


## dti

Ενεργοποιήθηκαν 3 ap's (με αντίστοιχες 120άρες Avaya sectors) σε αντικατάσταση του ORiNOCO 2000 AP (με τις 2 120άρες Avaya sectors & το splitter).
Τα ap's είναι senao miniPCI NL2511 (thanx στον nc για τις τιμές του) και έχουν εγκατασταθεί σαν 2ο ή 3ο interface σε 2 wraps & 1 routerboard.
Τα κανάλια που παίζουν είναι το 1 (προς Ν. Ιωνία), το 7 (προς Ν. Φιλοθέη / Χαλάνδρι) και το 13 (προς Ν. Ηράκλειο / Πεύκη). 
Σε όλα τα ap's μου το ssid είναι *awmn* 
Τα ap's λειτουργούν στο ίδιο subnet ώστε να δουλεύει και το roaming.
Τρέχει dhcp server στο debian router και μοιράζει 20 ip's σε περιστασιακούς clients (καλύπτονται οι πλατείες Αδριανείου Υδραγωγείου και Φλέμινγκ).

Η ισχύς eirp είναι κάτω από τα 20 dbm και θα μειωθεί αρκετά ακόμη, όταν εξασφαλιστεί ότι όλοι οι μόνιμοι clients είναι καλύτερα από πριν. 
Πιστεύω οτι η ταλαιπωρία 1-2 ημερών άξιζε τον κόπο και παρακαλώ τους clients να γράψουν εντυπώσεις.

special thanx στον ysam για τις ρυθμίσεις των interfaces (κλείσαμε μια ντουζίνα πλέον!!!)

'Αντε, τώρα σειρά έχει η ενεργοποίηση του hotspot στο MikroTik. 
NetΤraptor, winner κάτι συζητούσαμε γι αυτό το θέμα;  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

I am ready when you ready...  ::  

Μπορώ να κάνω και δοκιμές σε 2.9.x να δω τι δεν καθόταν καλά στα παιδιά. Στην έκθεση…

Το 2.8.26 είναι πάντως είναι ready to go…

Προτείνω επίσης να καθιερωθεί το awmn-freespot ως ssid.

Αντίστοιχη κίνηση συζητήθηκε επισήμως μεταξύ μας στην περιοχή… σκοπός είναι η κάλυψη της πλατείας Αγ. Γιάννη και της πλατειάς Αγ. Παρασκευής! Έχει δρομολογηθεί!  ::

----------


## dti

Ο κόμβος καλωσορίζει 2 νέους clients στα ap’ s του. 
Ο dreamstrider #6706 και η stella-1 #6013 είναι σε πολύ μικρή απόσταση ακριβώς απέναντι από τον κόμβο.  ::

----------


## ysam

Help Help.. Call 911...



```
traceroute ftp.achille.awmn
traceroute to sfera.achille.awmn (10.47.130.249), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-ap.dti.awmn (10.37.56.1)  110.210 ms  3.312 ms  3.191 ms
 2  10.37.56.16 (10.37.56.16)  4.434 ms  3.567 ms  4.072 ms
 3  gw-dti.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.9)  1270.146 ms  1924.940 ms  2164.094 ms
 4  gw-alex23.mobius.awmn (10.19.150.17)  2742.816 ms  4906.677 ms *
 5  * * *
 6  * aias-router.achille.awmn (10.47.130.219)  4527.221 ms *
 7  * * sfera.achille.awmn (10.47.130.249)  3219.918 ms
```

----------


## ysam

ok fixed. 



```
traceroute  ftp.achille.awmn
traceroute to sfera.achille.awmn (10.47.130.249), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  bridge-routerboard1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.246)  0.739 ms  0.534 ms  0.445 ms
 2  gw-dti.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.9)  1.560 ms  1.525 ms  2.097 ms
 3  gw-alex23.mobius.awmn (10.19.150.17)  1.898 ms  2.269 ms  1.801 ms
 4  gw-alex23.achille.awmn (10.47.130.89)  2.618 ms  2.960 ms  2.845 ms
 5  aias-router.achille.awmn (10.47.130.219)  2.753 ms  2.896 ms  1.936 ms
 6  sfera.achille.awmn (10.47.130.249)  2.462 ms  2.631 ms  4.909 ms
```

Μανία με αυτό το lock στα 54... τσκ τσκ..

----------


## papashark

```
C:\Documents and Settings\Papashark>tracert ftp.achille.awmn

Tracing route to sfera.achille.awmn [10.47.130.249]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  taratsa.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.218]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-papashark.althaia.awmn [10.80.195.82]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-althaia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.49]
  5     4 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn [10.26.35.250]
  6     3 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn [10.40.178.100]
  7     5 ms     9 ms    24 ms  10.83.251.250
  8     6 ms    14 ms    15 ms  gw-babiz.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.113]
  9    10 ms     5 ms    12 ms  gw-philip633.special.awmn [10.46.167.65]
 10    15 ms     7 ms    15 ms  gw-special.mobius.awmn [10.29.79.13]
 11    17 ms     7 ms    10 ms  gw-alex23.mobius.awmn [10.19.150.17]
 12    26 ms    13 ms    17 ms  gw-alex23.achille.awmn [10.47.130.89]
 13    17 ms    23 ms    48 ms  aias-router.achille.awmn [10.47.130.219]
 14    56 ms    18 ms    39 ms  sfera.achille.awmn [10.47.130.249]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## ysam

...Ωραία..

----------


## papashark

> ...Ωραία..


Kαι όταν έκανες εσύ το trace το κομάτι από τον mobius μέχρι τον achille ήταν οκ, κατέβαζα από εκεί μια χαρά. Όλα τα έχανε μάλλον στο dti-mobius

----------


## ysam

Χμ.. για ξανακατέβασε να δούμε.. 

εχω μία σοβαρή υποψία overlap!!!

----------


## papashark

δεν έχω σταματήσει ακόμα να κατεβάζω  ::  



```
C:\Documents and Settings\Papashark>tracert ftp.achille.awmn

Tracing route to sfera.achille.awmn [10.47.130.249]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  taratsa.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.218]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-papashark.althaia.awmn [10.80.195.82]
  4     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-althaia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.49]
  5     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn [10.26.35.250]
  6     5 ms    10 ms     9 ms  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn [10.40.178.100]
  7     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  10.83.251.250
  8     4 ms     5 ms     4 ms  gw-babiz.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.113]
  9    22 ms     9 ms     8 ms  gw-philip633.special.awmn [10.46.167.65]
 10    27 ms     8 ms     5 ms  gw-special.mobius.awmn [10.29.79.13]
 11    66 ms    67 ms    55 ms  gw-alex23.mobius.awmn [10.19.150.17]
 12     7 ms    45 ms    11 ms  gw-xtreme.achille.awmn [10.19.141.43]
 13    46 ms    60 ms     7 ms  aias-router.achille.awmn [10.47.130.219]
 14   105 ms   155 ms     5 ms  sfera.achille.awmn [10.47.130.249]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## ysam

ok κόλλημα πρέπει να ήταν λόγο του lock στα 54. 

Βλέπουμε..

----------


## alex-23

11 66 ms 67 ms 55 ms gw-alex23.mobius.awmn [10.19.150.17] 

το λινκ μου δεν πρεπει να εχει προβλημα  ::

----------


## sotiris

> 9 10 ms 5 ms 12 ms gw-philip633.special.awmn [10.46.167.65]
> 10 15 ms 7 ms 15 ms gw-special.mobius.awmn[10.29.79.13]
> 11 17 ms 7 ms 10 ms *gw-alex23.mobius.awmn* [10.19.150.17]
> 12 26 ms 13 ms 17 ms gw-alex23.achille.awmn [10.47.130.89]


Αυτό δεν πρέπει να είναι ανάποδα?

----------


## m0bius

Σε κάποια φάση μάλλον το link με dti κόλλησε. Αύριο το πρωί θα αλλαχτεί το hardware του router μου με ένα celeron 1.7 (τώρα είναι ένα παμπάλαιο K6-450) και ελπίζω τα προβλήματα να λυθούν μια και καλή.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Καλησπέρα Δαμιανέ,

μόλις γύρισα από Τρίπολη και παρατήρησα πως για κάποιο λόγο, ενώ έχω καλό link και γενικά καλό download, δεν μπορώ να κάνω καθόλου upload! 

Π.χ. Αν προσπαθήσω να βάλω ένα attachment στο forum ή να στείλω ένα e-mail, η διαδικασία κολλάει και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον λόγο. 

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα μου έχει πει πως έχει και ο Άρης (_DiMoN_).

Μήπως είναι κάποιο πρόβλημα firewall ?

Φιλικά,
Βίκτωρας

----------


## dti

Δεν υπάρχει από την πλευρά μου firewall για οτιδήποτε προέρχεται και κατευθύνεται εντός ασύρματου δικτύου. 
Firewall υπάρχει μόνο στον adsl router για ευνόητους λόγους.

Με την ευκαιρία πες μου γιατί συνδέεσαι εσύ και ο _Dimon_ στο ap στο κανάλι 7 και όχι σ' αυτό στο κανάλι 13 με mac address 00:02:6F:33:B9 :: 1 που έχει κεραία που σας κοιτάζει κατευθείαν.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Βασικά δεν το είχα παρατηρήσει ότι εκπέμπεις και σε άλλο κανάλι.
Από τότε που το είχα πρωτοστήσει το Link μου, δεν το πείραξα καθόλου και δεν γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς έχεις αλλάξει. Επίσης, προσπάθησα να αλλάξω τώρα κανάλι και να βάλω το 13 και στα Linux δεν το παίρνει. Έχω την Netgear MA311 και πιθανώς να παίζει μόνο σε 1-11. Θα το ψάξω λίγο περισσότερο και θα σε ενημερώσω.

----------


## Ernest0x

> Βασικά δεν το είχα παρατηρήσει ότι εκπέμπεις και σε άλλο κανάλι.
> Από τότε που το είχα πρωτοστήσει το Link μου, δεν το πείραξα καθόλου και δεν γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς έχεις αλλάξει. Επίσης, προσπάθησα να αλλάξω τώρα κανάλι και να βάλω το 13 και στα Linux δεν το παίρνει. Έχω την Netgear MA311 και πιθανώς να παίζει μόνο σε 1-11. Θα το ψάξω λίγο περισσότερο και θα σε ενημερώσω.


Πρέπει να παίζουν τα πρώτα 13 κανάλια της netgear σου (κάνε "iwlist wlanX channel" για το εξακριβώσεις). Δοκίμασε να κάνεις association με "iwconfig wlanX ap 00:02:6F:33:B9 :: 1".

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Το έψαξα λίγο και, ναι η netgear παίζει σε 1-13.
Mε iwlist wlan0 scanning, βρίσκει μόνο τα ΑΡ που έχεις στο κανάλι 1 και στο 7 και όχι στο 13.

Δοκίμασα και αυτό που λέει ο Ernest και δεν κάνει associate.

Πότε ακριβώς έβαλες το ΑΡ στο 13; 
Μήπως πρέπει να ανέβω απάνω να ξανακάνω στόχευση;

Τελευταία φορά που έκανα στόχευση ήταν πρόπερυσι το καλοκαίρι !

----------


## dti

Εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες ενεργοποιήθηκε senao miniPCI στο 13 κανάλι και εξυπηρετεί ήδη 3-4 clients. Η κεραία που είναι συνδεδεμένη στη senao είναι κάπου 2 μέτρα από κει που ήταν η προηγούμενη στην οποία είχες κεντράρει. Δεδομένου οτι και η μία και η άλλη είναι πανομοιότυπες sectors, με 120 μοίρες κάλυψη, δε νομίζω οτι το πρόβλημα είναι στη στόχευση. 
Μάλλον το κανάλι 13 σου φταίει...
Δοκίμασε πάντως και το άλλο ap στο κανάλι 1, η συγκεκριμένη κεραία μπορεί να σε καλύπτει καλύτερα (είναι 180 μοίρες σε σχέση με την άλλη στο κανάλι 7).

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Έχω ήδη αλλάξει στο 1 και ναι, όντως παίζει κάπως καλύτερα (έω καλύτερες ταχύτητες στο download και υψηλότερα rates), αλλά το πρόβλημα με το upload, συνεχίζει.

Μπορεί να φταίει και τίποτα άλλο, θα το ερευνήσω διεξοδικά αύριο και θα ενημερώσω σχετικά.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Μετά από δοκιμές φαίνεται η μια netgear να μην παίζει για κάποιο λόγο στο κανάλι 13.

Ευτυχώς έχω και άλλη.

Δοκίμασα και συνδέθηκα στο 13. Έχω όντως πολύ καλύτερο rssi: -51 !

Εσύ Δαμιανέ με τι SRN με πιάνεις;

Το πρόβλημα όμως με το upload παραμένει. 
Θα συνεχίσω τις δοκιμές και είτε το θέλει είτε όχι θα βρώ λύση!

----------


## dti

Με -63 σε βλέπω.

----------


## dti

Ο κόμβος καλωσορίζει τον νέο client kouks #6724. 

Έπεται συνέχεια...

----------


## dti

Επέστρεψε στην ενεργό δράση ο client mnls #3174  ::  .

Αναμένεται να ενεργοποιηθεί το bb link προς chrisAce τις επόμενες ημέρες.

Θα εγκατασταθεί ένα ακόμη routerboard (σε αντικατάσταση ενός wrap) για να εξυπηρετηθεί κατ΄αρχή το νέο bb link με τον The Undertaker (κόμβος Trigger Happy # 708 :: . 

Για το λόγο αυτό και μέχρι να γίνει η αλλαγή, θα υπάρξει προσωρινή διακοπή του link με antonisst (θα ειδοποιήσω λίγο πριν το κατεβάσω).

----------


## andreas

Υπαρχει κανενας απο τους πελατες που θελει να αναβαθμιστει σε ΒΒ και να βλεπει προς σελετε????

----------


## dti

Νομίζω ο _DiMoN_ αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει τίποτε σε a.

Ο undertaker που θα μπορούσε επίσης, κατά 99% δεν βλέπει ΣΕΛΕΤΕ λόγω δένδρων που υπάρχουν ενδιάμεσα.

Από τα υπάρχοντα bb links μου κοιτάξτε τον on air (που έχει εξοπλισμό) αλλά ενδεχομένως και τον xbelis (που μάλλον έχει κι αυτός εξοπλισμό).

Για αργότερα ίσως να ενδιαφέρεται και ο The Undertaker που αν θυμάμαι καλά από την ταράτσα του πρέπει να βλέπει καθαρά τη ΣΕΛΕΤΕ.

Εγώ δυστυχώς οριακά δεν έχω καθαρή οπτική επαφή (μας κόβει το τόξο του μικρού Καλατράβα).

----------


## andreas

απο τους καινουργιους μηπως υπαρχει τιποτα...

----------


## argi

Άπό όσο θυμάμαι απο τον xbelis δεν φαίνεται η ΣΕΛΕΤΕ γιατί είναι πολύ κοντά το Ολυμπιακό συγκρότημα και τον κρύβει...

@rg!

----------


## dti

Ο κόμβος καλωσορίζει τον wiz #7341, (10ος client), ο οποίος μάλιστα συνδέεται μέσα από το σπίτι του με το rubberάκι μιας cisco 340, καθώς είναι-δεν είναι 150 μ. από την sector μου...

----------


## dti

Προσωρινές διακοπές για αναβαθμίσεις. Το link με τον antonisst θα διακοπεί περισσότερη ώρα και μάλλον θ' ανέβει πάλι σήμερα το βράδυ.

----------


## dti

Κάποιοι συνεχίζουν τις ταρατσάδες, ακόμη και με κρύο, ακόμη και με πυρετό! credits στον acoul, για μία ακόμη φορά.
Ο κόμβος καλωσορίζει τον ttel #6275, προσωρινά σαν client, μέχρι να βγουν από τον κόμβο του 2 bblinks.

----------


## The Undertaker

αν και ακόμα εδώ, δεν προλαβαίνω να συνδεθώ...Κυρίως λόγω εξεταστικής (ξεκινάει την άλλη βδομάδα).Για σελέτε το συζητάμε αλλά τέλη φλεβάρη.Με την ευκαιρία, δαμιανέ, υπάρχει in progress ομαδικη για routerboards??με τις κάρτες τι γίνεται;;

----------


## dti

> Με την ευκαιρία, δαμιανέ, υπάρχει in progress ομαδικη για routerboards??με τις κάρτες τι γίνεται;;


Όχι για routerboards δεν έχω κάτι υπόψη μου.
Στο σχετικό topic θα βρεις την απάντηση.

----------


## dti

Εντός ολίγου θα κατεβάσω το wrap στο οποίο είναι τα bb links με on air και outliner. Αν όλα πάνε καλά, θα είναι up'n' running το βράδυ.

----------


## acoul

Καλή επιτυχία !!

----------


## dti

Όλα ΟΚ, τελικά το system backup & restore του Mikrotik άψογο!

----------


## _DiMoN_

Είναι κάποιο δικό μου πρόβλημα ή δεν λειτουργεί ο κόμβος?


edit: Λύθηκε, αχ και να ήξερα τι τιμή να βάλω στο txpower!

----------


## acoul

> αχ και να ήξερα τι τιμή να βάλω στο txpower!


-20  ::

----------


## dti

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από τις κεραίες, τους ιστούς και τα "κουτάκια" του κόμβου, σήμερα το πρωί, ενώ το χιόνι έπεφτε ασταμάτητα!

----------


## acoul

Ότι πρέπει για το επόμενο AWMN video slide show !! AWMN links operating 24x7 all weather !!

----------


## dti

Θα βγάλω και μερικές πιο κοντινές με τους "σταλακτίτες" να κρέμονται από τα κουτάκια και τα πιάτα!  ::

----------


## dti

Προσωρινή διακοπή του link με antonisst, λόγω αλλαγής του wrap με routerboard.

----------


## dti

Η αλλαγή ολοκληρώθηκε.
To link με antonisst επανήλθε μετά από 6 ώρες διακοπή, βελτιωμένο κατά 1-2 db που προέκυψαν από την αντικατάσταση του ufl σε N female pigtail με άλλο MMCX σε N female που κούμπωσε στη 2η υποδοχή της SR5.
Παράλληλα με την αντικατάσταση του wrap από το routerboard, δημιουργήθηκε η υποδομή για τα επόμενα 3 bb links (lebyathan, The_Undertaker, ttel) τα οποία θα ενεργοποιηθούν το επόμενο χρονικό διάστημα. 
Ακολουθεί το επόμενο Σαββατοκύριακο αντικατάσταση πιάτου στο link με nvak και εγκατάσταση νέου pigtail (ίδιο με αυτό που παίζει πλέον στο link με antonisst).

----------


## dti

Νέο bb link με lebyathan #6718. Παρά το δριμύ κρύο, έγινε ένα αρχικό κεντράρισμα απόψε και ευελπιστούμε σε περαιτέρω βελτίωση τις επόμενες ημέρες.

----------


## dti

Διακοπή σε λίγο του link με nvak λόγω εγκατάστασης νέου πιάτου και νέου pigtail.

----------


## dti

Τοποθετήθηκαν τα πιάτα προς nvak και ttel. 
Έχει επανέλθει το link με nvak (αλλά χρειάζεται καλύτερο κεντράρισμα).
Ήδη εκπέμπει και το interface προς ttel.

----------


## dti

Ενεργοποιήθηκε απόψε το νέο bb link με ttel #6275 στο Καματερό. Χρειάζεται λίγο κεντράρισμα ακόμη, κάτι που θα γίνει τις επόμενες ημέρες.

Επίσης: Πρώτη επιτυχής σύνδεση μετά από μερικές ημέρες προσπαθειών του νέου client dili (#7760).

----------


## _DiMoN_

Δαμιανέ, εγώ και ο undertaker έχουμε πρόβλημα με το Upload. Όταν λέω πρόβλημα ενοώ έχουμε μηδενικό upload, δηλαδή αν είναι λίγο πιο μεγαλό το post δεν θα το έκανε..

----------


## dti

Πρόκειται για κάτι νέο ή συνεχίζεται το πρόβλημα που είχες από παλιά;
Ρωτάω γιατί πριν από ένα μήνα περίπου εφαρμόστηκε στα ap's του κόμβου traffing shaping σύμφωνα με αυτά που είχαν υποδειχθεί στο forum για το mikrotik. 
Σε ποιό ap συνδέεσαι (κανάλι; ) Κανονικά, αυτό που εκπέμπει στο κανάλι 13 σε καλύπτει καλύτερα.

----------


## _DiMoN_

είναι το πρόβλημα αυτό που είχα και παλιότερα και υπενθιμίζω ότι εμφανίστηκε ξαφνικά και συνεχίζει να υφίσταται...
Συνδεόμουν στο κανονικό AP αλλά τώρα έχω κάνει αλλαγή firmware και συνδέομαι στο 13 .

----------


## dti

Για να μην έχουμε 2 topics ταυτόχρονα για το ίδιο θέμα, ας συνεχίσουμε εδώ: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=242683#242683

----------


## dti

Νέος client στον κόμβο, atlas #7484, με ωραία θέα από την ταράτσα του. Καλωσήλθες Αντώνη!

----------


## dti

Ο κάτοχος της MAC address 00:13:46:C5:90:C5 να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου και να μη συνεχίσει να χρησιμοποιεί ip που δεν του έχει αποδοθεί.

----------


## atlas

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα Δαμιανέ, όπως επίσης και για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σου.

Μία βδομάδα στο δίκτυο, και του έδωσα και ...κατάλαβε (όσο βέβαια με αφήνουν τα δίδυμα).

Για κάποια "προβληματάκια" ή παρατηρήσεις σχετικά με τη σύνδεση, να τα διατυπώσω εδώ, ή θα πρέπει να τα στείλω με pm για να μην απασχολώ και τους υπόλοιπους;

----------


## dti

Καλύτερα με pm ...και βλέπουμε Αντώνη.

----------


## dti

> Ο κάτοχος της MAC address 00:13:46:C5:90:C5 να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου και να μη συνεχίσει να χρησιμοποιεί ip που δεν του έχει αποδοθεί.


Ομοίως και οι κάτοχοι των MAC:
00:13:46:21:F4:15
00:C0:9F:47:60:FC

----------


## sotiris

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο κόμβο του dti?
Ειναι σαν να μην επικοινωνεί ο onair με τον dti.

Με τις νέες διαδρομές έπρεπε να πηγαίνω από tyfeonas-caftis-onair-dti

Αντί αυτού φτάνω γυρνώντας το μισό δίκτυο


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |  191 |  191 |    0 |    1 |   78 |    0 |
|                     mtik-1.sotiris.awmn -    0 |  191 |  191 |    0 |    2 |   47 |    0 |
|                  gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn -    0 |  191 |  191 |    0 |    6 |   47 |   16 |
|                       mtik2.69eyes.awmn -    0 |  191 |  191 |    0 |    6 |   31 |   16 |
|                            10.45.166.36 -    0 |  191 |  191 |    0 |    8 |   47 |   16 |
|                   gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn -    0 |  191 |  191 |    0 |   10 |   47 |    0 |
|                  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn -    0 |  191 |  191 |    0 |   14 |   63 |   15 |
|               gw-spirosco.litrotis.awmn -    6 |  191 |  180 |    0 |   24 |  234 |   31 |
|                           10.46.166.250 -    5 |  191 |  182 |    0 |   25 |  265 |  125 |
|                             10.2.64.253 -    5 |  191 |  182 |    0 |   26 |  250 |   63 |
|                   gw-eexi.arxontas.awmn -    7 |  191 |  178 |    0 |   30 |  265 |   47 |
|                 gw-arxontas.stafan.awmn -    4 |  190 |  183 |    0 |   31 |  203 |   16 |
|                   gw-stafan.nikpet.awmn -    4 |  190 |  183 |    0 |   34 |  297 |   31 |
|                 gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn -    6 |  190 |  180 |    0 |   38 |  594 |   93 |
|                    gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn -   10 |  190 |  172 |   15 |   39 |  625 |   78 |
|                           wifi.dti.awmn -    7 |  190 |  177 |    0 |   21 |   78 |   16 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   22 |   22 |    0 |    0 |   15 |    0 |
|                     mtik-2.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   22 |   22 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn -    0 |   21 |   21 |    0 |    3 |   31 |   15 |
|                 gw.caftis.tyfeonas.awmn -    0 |   21 |   21 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                            10.29.80.249 -    0 |   21 |   21 |    0 |    5 |   16 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## dti

```
WiFi:~# traceroute athina.sotiris.awmn
traceroute to athina.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.250), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  bridge-wrap3.dti.awmn (10.37.56.243)  0.689 ms  0.644 ms  0.854 ms
 2  10.29.80.249 (10.29.80.249)  17.026 ms  10.661 ms  14.376 ms
 3  10.67.160.22 (10.67.160.22)  16.924 ms  21.720 ms  8.882 ms
 4  gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn (10.45.165.66)  14.798 ms  17.194 ms  18.972 ms
 5  mtik-2.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.97)  11.049 ms *  14.002 ms
 6  athina.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.250)  16.791 ms  24.405 ms  24.014 ms
```

Δε ξέρω αν ήταν κάτι περιστασιακό ή κάποιο πρόβλημα στον on air, εγώ πάντως δεν πείραξα κάτι...

----------


## caftis

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------| 
|
|-----------------------|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------| 
| WinMTR statistics | 
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last | 
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------| 
| router.caftis.awmn - 0 | 21 | 21 | 0 | 5 | 32 | 0 | 
| 10.67.160.21 - 0 | 21 | 21 | 0 | 6 | 16 | 16 | 
| gw-tyfeonas.sotiris.awmn - 0 | 21 | 21 | 0 | 8 | 16 | 16 | 
| mtik-2.sotiris.awmn - 0 | 21 | 21 | 0 | 10 | 16 | 15 | 
| mtik-1.sotiris.awmn - 0 | 21 | 21 | 0 | 6 | 16 | 15 | 
| gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn - 0 | 21 | 21 | 0 | 11 | 32 | 0 | 
| mtik2.69eyes.awmn - 0 | 21 | 21 | 0 | 11 | 16 | 0 | 
| 10.45.166.36 - 0 | 21 | 21 | 0 | 13 | 32 | 32 | 
| gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn - 0 | 21 | 21 | 0 | 17 | 47 | 16 | 
| gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn - 0 | 21 | 21 | 0 | 19 | 47 | 16 | 
| gw-spirosco.litrotis.awmn - 0 | 21 | 21 | 0 | 37 | 188 | 47 | 
| 10.46.166.250 - 0 | 21 | 21 | 0 | 54 | 234 | 47 | 
| 10.2.64.253 - 5 | 21 | 20 | 15 | 54 | 141 | 94 | 
| gw-eexi.arxontas.awmn - 0 | 21 | 21 | 0 | 61 | 187 | 31 | 
| gw-arxontas.stafan.awmn - 5 | 21 | 20 | 15 | 54 | 265 | 31 | 
| gw-stafan.nikpet.awmn - 0 | 21 | 21 | 15 | 68 | 282 | 47 | 
| gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn - 0 | 21 | 21 | 0 | 57 | 235 | 47 | 
| gw-ernest0x.dti.awmn - 0 | 21 | 21 | 0 | 57 | 141 | 47 | 
| wifi.dti.awmn - 0 | 21 | 21 | 0 | 22 | 63 | 15 | 
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______| 
WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir ( [email protected] ) 
Αυτο πως το βλεπεις τωρα? Κώδικας: 
-------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
```

----------


## sotiris

Τι να πω δεν ξέρω....εγώ ακόμη έρχομαι απο εκεί που είπα πριν.
Το ίδιο και ο caftis.... 16 hop εγω, 18 hop ο caftis.

Το 10.37.57.0/24 το παίρνω απο 69eyes, ενώ έπρεπε να έρχεται από tyfeona.

Πως μπορώ να δω εαν υπάρχει καμιά παραξενιά στο route του mt?

----------


## sotiris

dti μπορεις να δεις εαν εχεις κανα prefix list στο mt σου?

μεχρι Onair φτανουμε κανονικα...μετα ομως για σενα δεν....παμε απο 69eyes και αλλα 15 hops.

----------


## dti

Είμαι εκτός Αθηνών και δεν έχω τρόπο για να το δω.  ::  
Αν μπορεί κάποιος από αυτούς που έχουν πρόσβαση στο 10.37.56.243, ας ρίξει μια ματιά.

----------


## dti

> dti μπορεις να δεις εαν εχεις κανα prefix list στο mt σου?
> 
> μεχρι Onair φτανουμε κανονικα...μετα ομως για σενα δεν....παμε απο 69eyes και αλλα 15 hops.


Την 10.37.56.83 (την ip του onair στο link μου μαζί του) τη βλέπεις;

----------


## sotiris

Ειμαστε με τον acinonyx-cafti-onair στο dc και τα λεμε σχετικα εδω και ωρες....ο acinonyx βρηκε διαφορα λαθη αναμεσα σε αυτα και οτι 

*στο router σου που εχει τον Onair kai ton outliner και τους αλλους router σου* να μην υπαρχει επικοινωνια, σαν να εχεις κοψει τον κομβο σου στην μεση.

ελα με το καλο πισω και θα τα πει ο acinonyx καλυτερα και πιο τεχνικα.

Στον onair φτανω κανονικα sotiris-tyfeonas-caftis-onair.


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   11 |   11 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                     mtik-2.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   11 |   11 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                gw-sotiris.tyfeonas.awmn -    0 |   10 |   10 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                 gw.caftis.tyfeonas.awmn -    0 |   10 |   10 |    0 |    6 |   16 |    0 |
|                   bridge-onair.dti.awmn -    0 |   10 |   10 |    0 |    9 |   16 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## nvak

Εμένα δεν μου φέρνει καθόλου routes.
Το wrapακι απο στη μεριά του dti δουλεύει αλλά και κείνο δεν φέρνει routes απο τον κεντρικό linux router.
Αν έχει κανείς το pass του linux ας του κάνει ένα reboot να ξεκολλήσει το BGP.

----------


## Ernest0x

> Εμένα δεν μου φέρνει καθόλου routes.
> Το wrapακι απο στη μεριά του dti δουλεύει αλλά και κείνο δεν φέρνει routes απο τον κεντρικό linux router.
> Αν έχει κανείς το pass του linux ας του κάνει ένα reboot να ξεκολλήσει το BGP.


Έκανα ένα restart την quagga στον main router. Το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται που και που όταν κολλάει η quagga (μάλλον θέλει update). Ίσως φταίει το setup... Στο wrap που έχει σε μένα τρέχει bgp μόνο με το .249. Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να τρέχει ibgp με όλους τους routers ώστε να υπάρχει ανταλλαγή διαδρομών μεταξύ των boards ακόμα και αν ο main κολλάει;

----------


## dti

Ο κόμβος θα διακόψει τη λειτουργία του αύριο από 07:00 - 17:00 λόγω εργασιών της ΔΕΗ. 
Ευκαιρία για ταρατσοδουλειές...

----------


## dti

Επανήλθε το ρεύμα κατά τις 5 μ.μ. οπότε ξεκίνησαν όλα τα interfaces.
Δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω κάποιες αλλαγές που ήθελα.

----------


## sotiris

Ρίξε μια ματιά στην στόχευσή σου με τον Onair, to -86 σήμα και με nstreme δεν είναι καλό....

----------


## spirosco

Router upgrade => 2.9.24 Routing-test

----------


## dti

Διακοπή λειτουργίας λόγω διαφόρων ρυθμίσεων εντός ολίγου.

----------


## dti

*Θερμά ευχαριστώ* σε acoul και mew για το νέο setup στο routing.

----------


## acoul

Routing problems ? Who you gone call ?? --> The Route-busters !!  ::  Τα κεφτεδάκια by dti στο τέλος ήταν όλα τα λεφτά !!

----------


## acoul

> Το routing setup που είχε ο dti αποτελείτο από μια συστοιχία MikroTik routers και ένα κεντρικό debian linux router με quagga, ospf, iBGP στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο και eBGP στα Mikrotik WiFi BBs.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι όταν ενεργοποιούσαμε το link dti<-->nvak το οποίο από τη μεριά του dti είναι Mikrotik 2.9.24 + routing test, και από τη μεριά του nvak Mikrotik 2.8.22, όλο το routing στη μεριά του dti τρελαινόταν, με routes να χάνονται, μπερδεύονται και γενικά να επικρατεί μια κατάσταση /dev/random ... !!
> 
> Αρχικά προσπαθήσαμε να υλοποιήσουμε ένα κεντρικό BGP server βασισμένο σε ένα φρέσκο linux/quagga box με multihop BGP. Ενώ δούλεψε με επιτυχία το setup το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίσαμε ήταν ένα loop μεταξύ των MikroTik modems που δεν τρέχαν κάποιο δυναμικό routing πρωτόκολλο και του κεντρικού linux/quagga box server. Ο λόγος ήταν ότι ο κεντρικός linux/quagga server ήξερε να στείλει τα routes από τις αντίστοιχες lan που ήταν τα Mikrotik modems, αλλά από εκεί δεν ήξερε το πακέτο που να πάει μια και δεν υπήρχε δυναμικό routing.
> 
> Η λύση θα ήταν να γυρίσουμε τα Mikrotik modems σε bridge mode και τότε θα λυνόταν το πρόβλημα, αλλά αποφασίσαμε ότι we don't like bridge mode και προχωρήσαμε σε άλλο setup το οποίο τελικά έλυσε το παραπάνω πρόβλημα.
> 
> Αποφασίσαμε να αφήσουμε τα Mikrotik κουτιά να τρέχουν eBGP με τα WiFi BBs και να μιλούν με το κεντρικό linux/quagga server με osfp και iBGP σε route-reflector setup ώστε τις τελικές αποφάσεις για το routing να τις παίρνει το linux/quagga κουτί.
> ...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Αν μπορείτε ξανακοιτάξτε το routing, γιατί το δίκτυό μου (10.37.56.128/29) με gateway 10.37.56.43 δεν βγαίνει ασύρματο. 
Ο 10.37.56.43 βγαίνει κανονικά.

Μάλλον θα ξεχάστηκε κάποια δρομολόγηση προς τα εμένα ...

----------


## ngia

> Το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι όταν ενεργοποιούσαμε το link dti<-->nvak το οποίο από τη μεριά του dti είναι Mikrotik 2.9.24 + routing test, και από τη μεριά του nvak Mikrotik 2.8.22, όλο το routing στη μεριά του dti τρελαινόταν, με routes να χάνονται, μπερδεύονται και γενικά να επικρατεί μια κατάσταση /dev/random ... !!


Το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι όταν σηκωνότανε το λινκ dti-nvak το 8άκι υποδίκτυο του, δεν ανακοινώνονταν για κάποιο λόγο, μέσω ospf στον δίπλα router. Θα μπορούσατε να λύσετε αυτό αντί να αλλάξετε όλο το setup.




> Αποφασίσαμε να αφήσουμε τα Mikrotik κουτιά να τρέχουν eBGP με τα WiFi BBs και να μιλούν με το κεντρικό linux/quagga server με osfp και iBGP σε route-reflector setup ώστε τις τελικές αποφάσεις για το routing να τις παίρνει το linux/quagga κουτί.


Τις τελικές αποφάσεις για τη δρομολόγηση της κίνησης διαμέσω του κόμβου,τις παίρνει το κάθε mikrotik, όπως δηλ. και πριν, το κεντρικό μηχάνημα που προστέθηκε κάνει απλά αναμετάδοση των διαδρομών.

Το setup είναι πιο σωστό από το προηγούμενο στο ότι παρεμβάλεται πλέον router ανάμεσα στο lan και στο awmn.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

...no documentation included....

Γενικά όταν φτιάχνουμε μια τοπολογία/δρομολόγηση/κτλ αφήνουμε μια υποτυπώδεις περιγραφή του τι έχει γίνει, έτσι ώστε και εμείς που το στήσαμε στο μέλλον αν χρειαστεί να το ξανά-υποστηρίξουμε να θυμόμαστε τι έχουμε κάνει αλλά και στην περίπτωση που κάποιος 3ος ασχοληθεί να μην χάνει την μπάλα...

Όσον αφορά την τωρινή τοπολογία, προφανώς είναι περισσότερο ανεξαρτητοποιημένη με το πακέτο που έχει το mikrotik για το routing του. Άλλωστε αυτό φαίνεται από την εξαφάνιση των ασυμμετριών που υπήρχαν.

----------


## alex-23

γιατι παιρνω το 0.0.0.0/0 απο εσενα ?
το ανακοινωνεις?

----------


## trendy

Δεν μπήκε φίλτρο στην quagga για τα άσχετα δίκτυα;

----------


## acoul

Ξεμπερδέψαμε 03:00 τα ξημερώματα. Σίγουρα θέλει λίγο debug ακόμη αλλά μαζεύτηκε το βασικό σχήμα. Η quagga έχει όλα τα σχετικά φίλτρα, timers κλπ. Ίσως να έχει ξεμείνει κάποιο default στα MT. Είναι και πολλά ... !!  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Πάντως ούτε το υποδίκτυο του Άρη (_DiMoN_) που είναι επίσης client στον dti δεν βλέπει ασύρματο.

Μάλλον μεταξύ των άλλων ξεχαστήκανε και όλες οι δρομολογήσεις για τα υποδίκτυα των πελατών του ΑΡ.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αρχικά προσπαθήσαμε να υλοποιήσουμε ένα κεντρικό BGP server βασισμένο σε ένα φρέσκο linux/quagga box με multihop BGP.


Το μικροτίκι δεν υποστηρίζει σωστά multihop routing.

Οποιος έχει διαβάσει το εγχειρίδιο του καλού σουβλακατζή το γνωρίζει.

http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=64

----------


## acoul

> Πάντως ούτε το υποδίκτυο του Άρη (_DiMoN_) που είναι επίσης client στον dti δεν βλέπει ασύρματο.
> 
> Μάλλον μεταξύ των άλλων ξεχαστήκανε και όλες οι δρομολογήσεις για τα υποδίκτυα των πελατών του ΑΡ.


Τώρα είναι ok. Εμείς δεν είμαστε ok που θα έπρεπε να είμαστε στη παραλία και κάνουμε support ... !!  :: 


```
 Host                                                         Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. soekris-katsaros.ozonet.awmn                               0.0%     2    0.5   0.5   0.5   0.5   0.0
 2. gw-ozonet.katsaros.awmn                                    0.0%     2    0.9   1.1   0.9   1.3   0.3
 3. wrap-2.katsaros.awmn                                       0.0%     2    2.7   2.0   1.3   2.7   1.0
 4. gw-katsaros.ttel.awmn                                      0.0%     2    1.8   1.9   1.8   2.1   0.2
 5. wrc.ttel.awmn                                              0.0%     2   12.8   7.6   2.4  12.8   7.3
 6. gw-ttel.dti.awmn                                           0.0%     2    5.4   8.4   5.4  11.5   4.3
 7. 10.37.56.248                                               0.0%     2   30.3  17.4   4.4  30.3  18.3
 8. 10.37.56.249                                               0.0%     2   18.8  20.2  18.8  21.6   2.0
 9. 10.37.56.129                                               0.0%     1   10.0  10.0  10.0  10.0   0.0
```

----------


## atlas

Δεν ξέρω αν σχετίζεται με τις τελευταίες εργασίες που έγιναν, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι "δε βλέπω" DNS. Αρχικά, ξαφνικά από Παρασκευή βράδυ δεν έβλεπα τίποτα (ούτε awmn), ενώ χτυπούσα κανονικά ping στον router του dti. Βλέπω όμως ΙΡ του υπόλοιπου awmn (πχ proxy), γι' αυτό και υπέθεσα ότι το πρόβλημα είναι πρόβλημα DNS.

----------


## atlas

Λοιπόν, το πρόβλημα σε μένα αποκαταστάθηκε, προσθέτοντας απλά τις IP διευθύνσεις των DNS servers στις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις. Μπορεί να φαίνεται ηλίθιο εκ μέρους μου, απλά τόσο καιρό έπαιζε έτσι (χωρίς να τις καθορίσω - προφανώς τις έπαιρνε αυτόματα), οπότε και δεν το είχα κάνει. Τέλος πάντων, τώρα είναι όλα ΟΚ, βλέπω και ασύρματο. Sorry για το μπέρδεμα!

----------


## ysam

Κόμβος down παρόλο που δεν είναι στην πραγματικότητα. 

!!!Proof of concept..!!!

Ενα τηλέφωνο αρκούσε για να σας πω το setup. Ο dti ήξερε το κινητό και ποιον να πάρει για να μάθετε ότι θέλετε.. 

Δεν έφταιγε το λινκ με nvak για ότι γινόταν.. Μην παραπληροφορείτε τον κόσμο..

----------


## dti

Γιάννη είναι γεγονός οτι τον τελευταίο μήνα, ειδικά μετά την εγκατάσταση του routing test παρουσιάζονταν πάμπολλα προβλήματα στη δρομολόγηση, με αποτέλεσμα να υπολειτουργεί στην ουσία ο κόμβος.
Τά ' χαμε πει και μέσω αρκετών pm's εξάλλου.
Από το setup που έκανε ο acoul μαζί με τον mew φαίνεται να υπάρχει η σταθερότητα που υπήρχε μέχρι πριν ένα μήνα.
Δηλαδή, ανησυχώ μόνο αν κολλήσει η quagga (όπως συνέβη χθες το βράδυ για 1-1,5 ώρα). 
Τέσπα, θα το παρακολουθήσουμε από κοντά και θα δούμε πού θα καταλήξουμε.
Από την άλλη, ο κόμβος μου ήταν και θέλω να παραμείνει σημείο πειραματισμού και εξεύρεσης νέων λύσεων.

----------


## acoul

> Κόμβος down παρόλο που δεν είναι στην πραγματικότητα. 
> 
> !!!Proof of concept..!!!


Το πρόβλημα είχε ξεκινήσει από τις αρχές Μαίου. Ο katsaros_m έβγαλε ένα σχετικό ticket στις 25 Μαίου. Το πρόβλημα εντοπίστηκε και αντιμετωπίστηκε προσωρινά στις 31 Μαίου και λύθηκε στις 2 προς 3 Ιουνίου. 



> Ενα τηλέφωνο αρκούσε για να σας πω το setup. Ο dti ήξερε το κινητό και ποιον να πάρει για να μάθετε ότι θέλετε..


Το setup ήταν το κλασσικό setup ospf, iBGP, eBGP - no rocket sciense here - με μόνο μειονέκτημα την υλοποίηση του full BGP από τη MikroTik.

Μερικά quotes από το forum της MikroTik:



> http://forum.mikrotik.com//viewtopic.ph ... ght=#26141
> Bugs do exist though in routing-test so be carefull.
> 
> http://forum.mikrotik.com//viewtopic.ph ... ght=#25594
> I have no idea why this happens.. I have never even heard of such a bug before..
> 
> http://forum.mikrotik.com//viewtopic.ph ... ght=#23121
> Yup routing-test is so messed-up... I see idle-established and then idle again..
> 
> I'll forget about routing-test for the moment and go for the stable routing until somebody else has a clue..





> Δεν έφταιγε το λινκ με nvak για ότι γινόταν.. Μην παραπληροφορείτε τον κόσμο..


Κάποια ψυχή μπήκε στον route-reflector και "πείραξε" κάποια πράγματα ... !!


```
root     pts/0        bridge-wrap5.dti Mon Jun  5 10:19 - 10:32  (00:13)
```



```
/etc/quagga/daemons
bgpd=no
```



```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 9 Jun  5 09:06 .bash_history -> /dev/null
```

Αν δεν ήξερε τι έκανε: too bad, αν ήξερε, τότε έχουμε άλλο ένα "proof of concept" !!

----------


## geomanous

Αλεξανδρε, αυτο που λες ειναι για το μηχανακι που φτιαξατε προχτες? Η για τον debian router? Προφανως ειναι για το πρωτο, αλλα...καλυτερα να ξερουμε :: 
Το ρωταω γιατι εγω μπηκα αρκετες φορες και στα δυο, και μαλιστα τσεκαρα και τα configs της zebra στο κουνουγιο. Σε ολα ομως εβγαινα με :q!  :: 
Σημερα που δεν δουλευε τιποτα καταφερα να μπω στο νεο μηχανακι και εκανα restart την quagga αρκετες φορες, μιας και ο dti μου ειπε οτι ετσι διωρθωθηκε χτες το προβλημα, αλλα και παλι τιποτα.
Ο λογος που τα αναφερω ολα αυτα ειναι γιατι το bridge-wrap5.dti που αναφερεται ως ο "φταιχτης" ειναι το mk που πεφτω εγω. Μπορει να εκανα και απο εκει ssh αλλα δεν πειραξα εγω τα conf files.

Καλη εβδομαδα

----------


## geomanous

Γενικη ασταθεια δυο μερες τωρα που δε μπορω να δικαιολογησω, ουτε να εξηγησω.
Εχουν σταματησει να μου ερχονται τα routes παρολο που υπαρχουν στο mk απο μεριας dti. Βεβαια σε ολα δειχνει σαν gateway interface... unknown.

Για την ωρα επι του θεματος προβλημα δεν εχω γιατι ειναι το μοναδικο awmn gateway για μενα, οποτε ετσι και αλλιως ολα απο κει θα περασουν. Τωρα πως βγαζουν ακρη στο mk του dti για το που θα πανε...δεν καταλαβαινω.

----------


## nvak

Βρε σείς, μήπως και φταίει το ΑS που είναι 1 ?  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

... ένα 8άκι ήταν που δεν ανακοινώνονταν από τον ένα router στον δίπλα μέσω ospf ... 5 λεπτά δουλειά ... αντί για 10ώρες δουλειά και ένα πιο πολύπλοκο και μη δοκιμασμένο setup ... από την άλλη καλές κι' οι δοκιμές ... αρκεί να'ναι μακρυά μας

----------


## Ernest0x

> Η λύση θα ήταν να γυρίσουμε τα Mikrotik modems σε bridge mode και τότε θα λυνόταν το πρόβλημα, αλλά αποφασίσαμε ότι we don't like bridge mode...


Γιατί όχι;

----------


## acoul

Ίσως να γίνεται τελικά με multihop, όποιος έχει όρεξη εδώ, εδώ, εδώ και εδώ υπάρχουν μερικά hints. 

Το routing στο κόμβο του dti δείχνει να έχει σταθεροποιηθεί. Όσοι αντιμετωπίζουν κάποιο πρόβλημα καλό είναι να το αναφέρουν εδώ. Καλό θα ήταν όσοι διαθέτουν admin πρόσβαση στους routers του dti να αναφέρουν εδώ τυχόν αλλαγές που κάνουν ώστε να υπάρχει μια ενημέρωση σε περίπτωση μελλοντικών προβλημάτων.

----------


## ysam

Είπαμε proof of concept αλλά κανείς από το routing team (routing busters whatever) δεν κατάλαβε τι εννοώ.. 

Οκ λοιπόν πάμε πάλι. Οποτε..

1> ειτε πέφτει το bgpd
2> είτε η ethernet
3> είτε το routing-pc (που παρεπιπτώντος μόνο την γιαγιά του δεν τρέχει.. (ναι ναι ακόμα και X-windows)

Τότε απλά ο κόμβος ενώ στέλνει routes σε όλα τα links που είναι connected, δεν στέλνει όμως το δικό του (as1 prefix) με αποτέλεσμα μία ωραιότατη πατάτα. 

Εχουμε λοιπόν 6 routers (που κάποιοι τα λένε modems) + έναν pc-router και αντί να έχουμε redundancy.. έχουμε μία πατάτα.. 

Αυτά.. 

Well Done Team..

----------


## alex-23

> έχουμε μία πατάτα..


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geomanous

http://10.37.67.241/graphs/iface/wlan2/

700 restart και το δικο μου μικροτικ. Αν λειπω... να τι γινεται!

help.....

(οχι σε μενα... στον dti)

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως δουλευε τοσο καλα το σκ και τωρα το πηρε και το σηκωσε!!!

οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι ερχονται στο μυαλο μου κατι εποχες που λεγαμε:
χμμμ... κολλησε η quagga, φταιει η pci καρτα για το link με τον achille.
και μετα....
τις βγαλαμε τις pci 802.11β. Τωρα μονο με ethernet, παλι κολλαει η quagga. Και παλι restart στην quagga... και αντε παλι.

Δε θελω να ακουστω καταστροφολογος και πραγματικα λυπαμαι που δεν εχω καποια ιδεα για την επιλυση της καταστασεως. Απλα αναφερω μερικα ιστορικα στοιχεια απο την πολυετη πλεον εμπειρια μου στο πλευρο, κυριολεκτικα  ::  του dti.

Μηπως ρε δαμιανε ηρθε η ωρα να τα ριξεις ολα πανω σε εναν απλο cisco router και τα τελειωνουμε επιτελους οριστικα ???  ::

----------


## enaon

> Μηπως ρε δαμιανε ηρθε η ωρα να τα ριξεις ολα πανω σε εναν απλο cisco router και τα τελειωνουμε επιτελους οριστικα ???


Πρέπει να βρεθεί ένας cisco που να μπορεί να δρομολογεί 100mbits (και πάλι λίγα είναι για το μέγεθος του dti, για το κοντινό μέλλον)
Πρέπει να βάλεις όλα τα λινκ σε συσκεύουλες που μπορούν να πάρουν nstreme (για την ώρα πολύ αποδοτικό) και να αντέχουν 40-60mbits το κάθε ένα.
Είναι πάρα πολύ ακριβός αυτός ο δρόμος, και αν δεν πληρωθεί καλά, γίνεται μονοπάτι..

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ο Δαμιανός χωρίς να το καταλάβει, υπέγραψε συμβόλαιο για τα:
router busters returns
r..b.. and the evil quagga
r..b.. and the crying dti
..
r..b.. no12
r..b.., the mt strikes back  ::

----------


## dti

http://10.37.56.241/graphs/iface/nvak/
http://10.37.56.242/graphs/iface/ernest0x/
http://10.37.56.243/graphs/iface/outliner/
http://10.37.56.243/graphs/iface/onair/
http://10.37.56.244/graphs/iface/antonisst/
http://10.37.56.244/graphs/iface/lebyathan/
http://10.37.56.244/graphs/iface/ttel/
http://10.37.56.245/graphs/iface/ChrisAce/
http://10.37.56.245/graphs/iface/ggeorgee/
http://10.37.56.246/graphs/iface/xbelis/
http://10.37.56.246/graphs/iface/mobius/

Τα στοιχεία με την κίνηση στα 11 bb interfaces μου δεν δικαιολογούν τους φόβους σας. Λάβετε υπόψη σας οτι μέχρι και χθες το απόγευμα γίνονταν διάφορες ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## acoul

> Καλό θα ήταν όσοι διαθέτουν admin πρόσβαση στους routers του dti να αναφέρουν εδώ τυχόν αλλαγές που κάνουν ώστε να υπάρχει μια ενημέρωση σε περίπτωση μελλοντικών προβλημάτων.


Βλέπω πάλι κάποιες αλλαγές στα MT του dti που δεν τις έχω κάνει εγώ. Επειδή προσπαθούμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε κάποια συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα ευρύτερης δρομολόγησης, για να μην μπερδευόμαστε και να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται ας αναφέρει όποιος κάνει τις όποιες παρεμβάσεις, ότι πρόσθεσα για παράδειγμα ένα default route προς το .249. Η αιτία δεν χρειάζεται να αναφέρεται.

----------


## acoul

> Εχουμε λοιπόν 6 routers (που κάποιοι τα λένε modems) + έναν pc-router και αντί να έχουμε redundancy.. έχουμε μία πατάτα..


Αν έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι χρήσιμο για την υλοποίηση multihop στη quagga καλοδεχούμενο. Το γεγονός παραμένει ότι εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες το routing στο κόμβο του dti δεν δούλευε σωστά και κανείς δεν μπήκε στο κόπο να διορθώσει το πρόβλημα !!

----------


## aangelis

> ... ένα 8άκι ήταν που δεν ανακοινώνονταν από τον ένα router στον δίπλα μέσω ospf ... 5 λεπτά δουλειά ... αντί για 10ώρες δουλειά και ένα πιο πολύπλοκο και μη δοκιμασμένο setup ... από την άλλη καλές κι' οι δοκιμές ... αρκεί να'ναι μακρυά μας


Εχω δοκιμάσει setup πολλαπλών mt με ospf/bgp και ολα μιλάγανε με τα υπόλοιπα και όλα παίζαν ρολόι χωρις κεντρικό router, χωρις quagga, χωρις cisco, χωρίς routing commandos.

Μαλλον κατι τέτοιο θα έπρεπε να προτιμηθεί καθώς εαν πέσει ενα mt δεν πέφτει ο κόμβος, ενώ εαν πέσει το linuxorouter παει πάπαλα.

----------


## viper7gr

Εφοσον ο κομβος του δαμιανου εχει 11 interfaces το επιθυμητο keep alive ειναι το 60% και πανω.Κοινως πρεπει να υπαρξει ενα ικανοτατο redundancy. Κατι τετοιο ομως δεν ειναι εφικτο με ενα centralized router linux μορφης γιατι οπως σωστα προανεφερε ο Αποστολης αν πεσει ή αν κρασαρει ολο το routing του κομβου θα ειναι κατω...
Μην ξεχνατε οτι ενας απο τους λογους που η CISCO ειναι το number one στο χωρο τον network sollutions ειναι και το redudancy.

----------


## nvak

Συνήθως δεν πέφτει ο κεντρικός router. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι η ομάδα που έκανε τις ρυθμίσεις προτιμά το linux για δρομολόγηση  ::  

Καλά είναι τα πολλά μικρομπρίκια routers αλλά η πιθανότητα ενός λάθους entry σε ένα από δαύτα είναι πολύ μεγάλη. Δεδομένων των συχνών αλλαγών που κάνουμε, καλό είναι οι ρυθμίσεις του routing να είναι εύκολες και συγκεντρωμένες.
Η λύση του routerboard-modem μου ακούγεται καλή. 

Ιδανικό είναι το στήσιμο που θα μπορεί να υποστηρίζει και να τροποποιεί μόνος του ο Δαμιανός, χωρίς να κάνει λάθη.

----------


## ysam

Το setup ήταν ospf/bgp full mesh. Τώρα αυτό έσπασε βάζοντας έναν route reflector. 

Αφού έγινε έτσι τότε απλά θα έπρεπε να βάλετε τουλάχιστον 2 route reflectors για redundancy αν όχι full mesh. 

(και αφήστε τα multihop γιατί θα έχετε πρόβλημα στο bridging με το mt, όσοι το έχουν δοκιμάσει ξέρουν)

Γιατί δεν ρωτάτε και απλά παιδεύεστε? Αν είναι για δοκιμές, e-learning, μαζοχισμός.. οκ κανένα πρόβλημα.. αλλά αν δεν είναι τότε δεν σας καταλαβαίνω. 

Και προχωράω παρακάτω.. Εχω στείλει pm από καιρό ότι με το Traffic που δημιουργείται κατά καιρούς στα wraps / rbs φτάνουν στο 100% τα cpus με αποτέλεσμα να γίνονται drop τα bgp sessions.

Ενας cisco για router, πάντα βγάζει obsolete όλα τα άλλα  ::   ::   ::  αλλά αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχει ρεύμα τότε τι να κάνει και αυτός ο κακομοίρης? Το wrapάκι όμως θέλει minimum ρεύμα για να δουλέψει.. κάπου εκεί ενδιάμεσα υπάρχουν λύσεις πολλές.. Από μπαταρίες για να μην πέφτει ούτε ο router μέχρι rocket sience.

----------


## Ernest0x

> Βλέπω πάλι κάποιες αλλαγές στα MT του dti που δεν τις έχω κάνει εγώ. Επειδή προσπαθούμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε κάποια συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα ευρύτερης δρομολόγησης, για να μην μπερδευόμαστε και να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται ας αναφέρει όποιος κάνει τις όποιες παρεμβάσεις, ότι πρόσθεσα για παράδειγμα ένα default route προς το .249. Η αιτία δεν χρειάζεται να αναφέρεται.


Δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα (από μόνο του) αυτό το default route; Υπήρχε πριν γίνουν οι αλλαγές. Κατά τις αλλαγές έγινε για κάποιο λόγο disabled και μάλλον ξεχάστηκε εκεί. Χρειάζεται για να περνάει internetική κίνηση όσων εξυπηρετούνται απ' την dsl του Δαμιανού. Μέσα σ' αυτούς κι εγώ. Δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα ν' αναφέρω την αιτία. Όλοι γνωρίζουμε την γενναιοδωρία του Δαμιανού, απ' την αρχή του awmn.

----------


## acoul

Η επανάληψη καμιά φορά βοηθάει στο να εμπεδώσουμε κάποια πράγματα !!  ::  Το routing στον κόμβο του dti δεν δούλευε σωστά εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες. Το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε, το routing λειτουργεί σωστά και ο κόμβος παραμένει διαθέσιμος για μελλοντικές βελτιστοποιήσεις με τη προϋπόθεση ότι αυτές θα λειτουργούν σωστά !! 

@Ernest0x ok αυτό φαντάστηκα και εγώ αλλά ήθελα μια επαλήθευση !!

----------


## MAuVE

> Μηπως ρε δαμιανε ηρθε η ωρα να τα ριξεις ολα πανω σε εναν απλο cisco router και τα τελειωνουμε επιτελους οριστικα ??? :)


Το 1841 με 2 FE και δύο slots μου φαίνεται ότι πρέπει.

Μέχρι όμως το 2008, έχουμε καιρό.

----------


## geomanous

> Καλό θα ήταν όσοι διαθέτουν admin πρόσβαση στους routers του dti να αναφέρουν εδώ τυχόν αλλαγές που κάνουν ώστε να υπάρχει μια ενημέρωση σε περίπτωση μελλοντικών προβλημάτων.
> 
> 
> Βλέπω πάλι κάποιες αλλαγές στα MT του dti που δεν τις έχω κάνει εγώ. Επειδή προσπαθούμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε κάποια συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα ευρύτερης δρομολόγησης, για να μην μπερδευόμαστε και να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται ας αναφέρει όποιος κάνει τις όποιες παρεμβάσεις, ότι πρόσθεσα για παράδειγμα ένα default route προς το .249. Η αιτία δεν χρειάζεται να αναφέρεται.


sorry acoul και dti. Και εγω στο δικο μου που πεφτω (.245) για τον ιδιο λογο που αναφερει ο Ernest0x ενεργοποιησα την default gateway για να βγω ινετ. Ξεχασα ομως να ενημερωσω!!!

----------


## socrates

Ίσως καλύτερα να δημιουργηθεί ένας user με admin δικαιώματα για τον καθένα και να βλέπετε τις αλλαγές στα logs.

----------


## ysam

> Η επανάληψη καμιά φορά βοηθάει στο να εμπεδώσουμε κάποια πράγματα !!  Το routing στον κόμβο του dti δεν δούλευε σωστά εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες. Το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε, το routing λειτουργεί σωστά και ο κόμβος παραμένει διαθέσιμος για μελλοντικές βελτιστοποιήσεις με τη προϋπόθεση ότι αυτές θα λειτουργούν σωστά !! 
> 
> @Ernest0x ok αυτό φαντάστηκα και εγώ αλλά ήθελα μια επαλήθευση !!


Για το θέμα single point of failure ούτε κουβέντα ε? Γαργάρα η δουλειά..

----------


## ngia

> Εχω δοκιμάσει setup πολλαπλών mt με ospf/bgp και ολα μιλάγανε με τα υπόλοιπα και όλα παίζαν ρολόι χωρις κεντρικό router, χωρις quagga, χωρις cisco, χωρίς routing commandos.
> 
> Μαλλον κατι τέτοιο θα έπρεπε να προτιμηθεί καθώς εαν πέσει ενα mt δεν πέφτει ο κόμβος, ενώ εαν πέσει το linuxorouter παει πάπαλα.


το ίδιο κι' εδώ... http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... &start=315
Έτσι με άνεση κατεβαίνει ένας (για δοκιμές - πειράματα - βλαβη) και ο κόμβος συνεχίζει να υπάρχει στο nagios.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> Εχω δοκιμάσει setup πολλαπλών mt με ospf/bgp και ολα μιλάγανε με τα υπόλοιπα και όλα παίζαν ρολόι χωρις κεντρικό router, χωρις quagga, χωρις cisco, χωρίς routing commandos.
> 
> Μαλλον κατι τέτοιο θα έπρεπε να προτιμηθεί καθώς εαν πέσει ενα mt δεν πέφτει ο κόμβος, ενώ εαν πέσει το linuxorouter παει πάπαλα.
> 
> 
> το ίδιο κι' εδώ... http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... &start=315
> Έτσι με άνεση κατεβαίνει ένας (για δοκιμές - πειράματα - βλαβη) και ο κόμβος συνεχίζει να υπάρχει στο nagios.


Mία από τα ίδιο και εδώ στον #23 με 3 routers (2 Μt & 1 debian, thanks to achille).

----------


## RF

Κάποια άσχετα μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ 

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21855

----------


## acoul

> ... ένα 8άκι ήταν που δεν ανακοινώνονταν από τον ένα router στον δίπλα μέσω ospf ... 5 λεπτά δουλειά ... αντί για 10ώρες δουλειά και ένα πιο πολύπλοκο και μη δοκιμασμένο setup ... από την άλλη καλές κι' οι δοκιμές ... αρκεί να'ναι μακρυά μας


Δεν ήταν ένα 8ράκι αλλά πολλά και όχι μόνο 8ράκια. Η υλοποίηση του ospf και του bgp της MT είναι μια απέραντη θλίψη.

----------


## dti

Για λίγο ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω για την διευθέτηση κάποιων καλωδίων, κλπ. κλπ.

----------


## dti

Η διακοπή διήρκεσε κάπου 5 λεπτά.
Τώρα πλέον η δρομολόγηση γίνεται μέσω ενός linksys wrt54gs με openwrt.
Thanks to acoul once again για την plug 'n' play λύση!  ::

----------


## acoul

```
[email protected]:~# uptime
 02:07:14 up  2:07, load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
```



```
[email protected]:~# free
              total         used         free       shared      buffers
  Mem:        30556        10336        20220            0            0
 Swap:            0            0            0
Total:        30556        10336        20220
```

----------


## acoul

Απίστευτο !!

----------


## NetTraptor

::  What is ??? Panikovlitus Tarahous  :: 

edit  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Τα προβλήματα δρομολόγησης που υπήρχαν στον κόμβο, φαίνεται οτι ξεπεράστηκαν, χάρις στην επιμονή και υπομονή του acoul, δικαιώνοντας το σχεδιασμό του, παρά τις "κασσάνδρες"!  :: 
Χωρίς μάλιστα να γίνει καμία επέμβαση στα wraps & routerboards που φιλοξενούν τα ασύρματα interfaces.
Ούτως ή άλλως πάντως προβλέπονται διάφορες αναβαθμίσεις στο λίαν προσεχές μέλλον!

Αν παρατηρήσετε κάποιο πρόβλημα, πείτε το...

----------


## dti

Δυστυχώς το routerboard στο link με m0bius & xbelis συνεχίζει να έχει απρόβλεπτη συμπεριφορά, οπότε θ' αλλαχθεί μ' ένα ίδιο σε λίγη ώρα για να δούμε αν είναι θέμα hardware τελικά.
Οι clients που συνδέονται στο ap στο κανάλι 13 λογικά θα συνδεθούν αυτόματα σε κάποιο από τα υπόλοιπα ap's του κόμβου.

----------


## dti

up again με θετικά αποτελέσματα ως τώρα.

----------


## acoul

Πάντα χρήσιμος ο spare εξοπλισμός !!

----------


## dti

Ο κόμβος καλωσορίζει τους νέους clients electrogen, liquidk

Καλούνται όλοι οι clients να πάρουν μέρος στη συνάντηση που προγραμματίζεται την ερχόμενη Κυριακή 18/6.
Περισσότερα εδώ: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=279555#279555

----------


## dti

Έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το chillispot σε όσους clients συνδέονται με ip μέσω του dhcp server. 
Λίγο υπομονή μέχρι να παραμετροποιηθεί απόλυτα σωστά.
credits to m0bius.  ::  




> ChilliSpot is an open source captive portal or wireless LAN access point controller. It is used for authenticating users of a wireless LAN. It supports web based login which is today's standard for public HotSpots and it supports Wireless Protected Access (WPA) which is the standard of the future. Authentication, authorization and accounting (AAA) is handled by your favorite radius server.

----------


## NetTraptor

Το Chillispot είναι παλιό και πολύ γνωστό πακέτο το οποίο διαδόθηκε περισσότερο λόγο του bundling που του είχαν κάνει σε πολλά wrt distro.

Από την άλλη όμως σας συμβουλεύω να μην χρησιμοποιείτε Hotspot σε υπάρχοντα AP που εξυπηρετούν clients… ταλαιπωρούν υπερβολικά με τα NAT…

Επίσης κάτι το οποίο δεν έχει γίνει κατανοητό είναι ότι το VirtualAP παίζει μόνο με Atheros.

Για ανάλυσε λίγο το setup…

----------


## dti

Υπάρχουν 3 ap's (με senao miniPCI) σε 3 διαφορετικά κουτάκια με mikrotik.
Ο dhcp τρέχει στον debian router 10.37.56.249 και δίνει 15 διευθύνσεις σε περιστασιακούς clients.
Προς το παρόν όποιος client συνδέεται προσωρινά χωρίς να έχει static ip με το που προσπαθεί να ανοίξει κάποια σελίδα στο web, γίνεται redirected σε διεύθυνση του τύπου 192.168.182.ΧΧΧ
Εκεί πρέπει να δώσει username και pass (κάτι που δεν έχει παραμετροποιηθεί ακόμη...)
Οι clients με static ip's δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα και δεν χρειάζεται να περάσουν από authentication.

----------


## dti

Σήμερα σημειώθηκε εκτεταμένη απροειδοποίητη διακοπή ρεύματος από τις 11:00 π.μ. μέχρι τις 6:30 μ.μ. περίπου.
Ο κόμβος ήταν κάτω όλο αυτό το διάστημα και η μόνη παρενέργεια που φαίνεται να υπάρχει είναι η μη διαθεσιμότητα της πρόσβασης στο inet καθώς μάλλον παρέμεινε κάτω κι ο κόμβος της vivodi στη Ν. Ιωνία.

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες έχει παρουσιάσει κολλήματα ένα από τα wrapάκια...  ::  Θ' αλλαχθεί με πρώτη ευκαιρία με ένα άλλο τις προσεχείς ημέρες...
Παράλληλα έχει ετοιμαστεί ένα via mini-itx 800 MHz με τετραπλό adapter που θα αντικαταστήσει ένα routerboard (το οποίο θα αντικαταστήσει στη συνέχεια ένα wrap). 
To τελικό αποτέλεσμα θα είναι να αυξηθούν κατά 1-2 τα διαθέσιμα interfaces που θα διατεθούν σε νέες διασυνδέσεις με clients της περιοχής που έχουν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον να αναβαθμιστούν σε bb κόμβους.

----------


## geomanous

Χμμμ... Το γεγονος οτι δεν κανω καν Ping στο zyxel δεν ειναι πολυ καλο.
Ευχομαι να ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες και να μην εχει καει κανενα modem.

Καλημερα.

----------


## atlas

Από εχθές το βράδυ (Τρίτη 20/6) έχω παρατηρήσει προβλήματα στο resolving DNS διευθύνσεων σε IP διευθύνσεις, με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορώ να δω κανένα site, είτε στο inet είτε στο wireless στο awmn (παρά μόνο μέσω proxy ή φυσικά αν ξέρω τις IP διευθύνσεις απ' έξω). Να υποθέσω ότι οφείλεται στα κολλήματα που κάνει το wrapάκι που ανέφερε ο Δαμιανός; Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο, ή θα πρέπει να αρχίσω να ψάχνομαι;;;;

----------


## acoul

Να παρακαλέσω ξανά θερμά, όποιος κάνει την όποια αλλαγή να μπαίνει στο κόπο να ενημερώνει σχετικά για να ξέρουμε γενικά τι γίνεται. Ο dti μου είπε προ ολίγου ότι θα γίνει ένα upgrade σε latest MikroTik non-routing-test κατά το απόγευμα. Λίγο υπομονή λοιπόν.

----------


## sokratisg

> Υπάρχουν 3 ap's (με senao miniPCI) σε 3 διαφορετικά κουτάκια με mikrotik.


Γιατί δεν μεταφέρεις όλα τα APs σε ένα Mikrotik και μετά με WDS να φτιάξεις Roamming μεταξύ των κεραιών (κοινό ssid κλπ κλπ);  ::   ::  



> Οι clients με static ip's δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα και δεν χρειάζεται να περάσουν από authentication.


Walled Garden rulez!  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Γιατί δεν μεταφέρεις όλα τα APs σε ένα Mikrotik και μετά με WDS να φτιάξεις Roamming μεταξύ των κεραιών (κοινό ssid κλπ κλπ);


Δεδομένου οτι η κάθε sector είναι σε ξεχωριστό ιστό, (που όμως είναι σχετικά κοντά ο ένας στον άλλον), αρχικά ήταν καθαρά θέμα εγκατάστασης (ώστε να είναι μικρά τα μήκη των καλωδίων από την κάθε κεραία ως το κουτάκι από πίσω της). 
Μετά η προσπάθεια ήταν να αξιοποιηθεί το 2ο interface σε wrap ή το 3ο σε routerboard (τουλάχιστον όταν δεν ετίθετο θέμα διερχόμενου traffic).
Τώρα ακούγεται απόλυτα λογικό αυτό που λες και υπάρχει ο εξοπλισμός για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο που προτείνεις (και που το έχουμε σκεφθεί κι εμείς εξάλλου). Απλά είναι θέμα προτεραιοτήτων να γίνουν πρώτα κάποιες άλλες διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές στα interfaces του κόμβου.
Πάντως το roaming παίζει ούτως ή άλλως εδώ και κάτι χρόνια στον κόμβο μου με κοινό ssid σε όλα τα ap's (awmn).

----------


## geomanous

> Τις τελευταίες ημέρες έχει παρουσιάσει κολλήματα ένα από τα wrapάκια...  Θ' αλλαχθεί με πρώτη ευκαιρία με ένα άλλο τις προσεχείς ημέρες...
> Παράλληλα έχει ετοιμαστεί ένα via mini-itx 800 MHz με τετραπλό adapter που θα αντικαταστήσει ένα routerboard (το οποίο θα αντικαταστήσει στη συνέχεια ένα wrap). 
> To τελικό αποτέλεσμα θα είναι να αυξηθούν κατά 1-2 τα διαθέσιμα interfaces που θα διατεθούν σε νέες διασυνδέσεις με clients της περιοχής που έχουν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον να αναβαθμιστούν σε bb κόμβους.


Ευχομαι το routerboard για προοριζεται για μενα και τον chrisace καθως με το ενα μονο Link ταβανιασμενο... το μηχανακι τρωει φρικη.

Παντως περαν της χτεσινοβραδυνης καταστασης που μαλλον οφειλοταν σε update του mikrotik και σημερα ειναι εκτος το link μας  ::

----------


## dti

Δε ξέρω αν φταίει το 2.9.26 που μου δημιούργησε πολλά προβλήματα κι έβγαλε εκτός 2 "κουτάκια" μέχρι τώρα...
Σήμερα το πρωί πάντως που το κοίταξα πέρναγε traffic 4 Mbps σταθερά για αρκετή ώρα στο interface με ggeorgee (το οποίο έπαιζε συνέχεια από αργά τα μεσάνυχτα που εγώ το είχα κάνει reboot).
Τώρα μέσω internet δεν το βλέπω. Πάντως το CPU στο συγκεκριμένο wrap σπάνια προσεγγίζει το 100%. Άλλοι είναι οι λόγοι των reboots...
Κατά τ΄άλλα το routerboard μάλλον για αντικατάσταση αυτού του wrap πηγαίνει, αρκεί να μη συμβεί κάτι στραβό ενδιάμεσα...
Ελπίζω το βράδυ που θα επιστρέψω σπίτι να προλάβω να επαναφέρω σε πλήρη λειτουργία τον κόμβο.

----------


## dti

Όλα up' 'n running, με 2.9.26 mikrotik σε όλα τα κουτάκια πλην ενός routerboard (10.37.56.244) που έχει παραμείνει στην 2.9.24. 
Για να δούμε πόσο σταθερή θα αποδειχθεί αυτή η κατάσταση...

----------


## geomanous

> Πάντως το CPU στο συγκεκριμένο wrap σπάνια προσεγγίζει το 100%. Άλλοι είναι οι λόγοι των reboots...
> Κατά τ΄άλλα το routerboard μάλλον για αντικατάσταση αυτού του wrap πηγαίνει, αρκεί να μη συμβεί κάτι στραβό ενδιάμεσα...
> Ελπίζω το βράδυ που θα επιστρέψω σπίτι να προλάβω να επαναφέρω σε πλήρη λειτουργία τον κόμβο.


Δεν αναφερομουν στα reboots. Αυτο ειναι οντως ενα γεγονος που παρατηρηθηκε μετα το upgrade, και ευχομαι να σταματησει. Δοκιμασμενα το wrap σε δοκιμη τσιτα download απο ftp σου (το .10, λες να ηταν αυτο το mgnia που μπαρουτιασε??) τσιταρει το traffic και εν συνεχεια ανεβαζει proccess, χανεται το bgp και τα λοιπα... και τα λοιπα...
Ευτυχως αυτο δε γινεται συχνα, αλλα οσο ανεβαινουν τα λινκ (Ασχετα αν το project εχει παγωσει για λιγο καιρο) το traffic θα αυξανεται. Και οταν γινει και το ιδιο απο τον chrisace.... τοτε να δεις.

Ασε που υπαρχει και το nstreme που ειναι off....  :: 

Καλημερα

----------


## geomanous

To wrap 10.37.56.245 ειναι down απο τις 13:21:03

(το mtik μου το κανει monitoring....)

----------


## geomanous

> To wrap 10.37.56.245 ειναι down απο τις 13:21:03
> 
> (το mtik μου το κανει monitoring....)


Up and running : 25/06/06, 9 και κατι ψιλα το πρωι.

ΔΑμιανε, αυτο το restart που κανεις ειναι βγαλε-βαλε το μηχανακι απο την πριζα???

----------


## dti

Ναι.

----------


## NetTraptor

Something's gone wrong? 

Ειναι ετσι εδω και μερες. Μονο 1 route???  ::  Πως γινεται αυτο?

----------


## dti

Ask mikrotik!  ::  

Χθες το βράδυ έκανα reboot το wrap με το συγκεκριμένο interface γιατί δεν έβλεπα να δουλεύει το ospf με τα υπόλοιπα κουτάκια. 
Έχω την εντύπωση οτι μετά δούλευε κανονικά.
Θα το τσεκάρω το απόγευμα και θα ενημερώσω.
Πάντως δεν ξέρω αν είναι δική μου εντύπωση, αλλά νομίζω οτι όσο απομακρυνόμαστε από την 2.9.6 που δυστυχώς χρησιμοποιούν αρκετοί, τόσο θα αυξάνονται τα προβλήματα με τις νεώτερες εκδόσεις (π.χ. με την 2.9.26 που έχω).

----------


## acoul

Αυτό που μόλις παρατήρησα στον .241 είναι ότι δεν είχε κανένα ospf route στο routing table του. Ένα on/off στο ospf που τρέχει επανέφερε τα ospf routes σωστά όπως θα έπρεπε να εμφανίζονται στο routing table του.

----------


## dti

thanks Αλέξανδρε!

----------


## NetTraptor

Ρε δεν αφήνετε την σπαγγέτι να βάλετε ένα άντε το πολύ 2 κουτάκια… Η πολυπλοκότητα του setup σας έχει παλαβώσει… από συμπόνια το λέω…

----------


## acoul

Ο .244 & .246 πιθανόν να θέλουν re-installation του MT μια και το winbox έχει κάποια προβλήματα. Το routing δείχνει να παίζει ok.

----------


## dti

> Ο .244 & .246 πιθανόν να θέλουν re-installation του MT μια και το winbox έχει κάποια προβλήματα. Το routing δείχνει να παίζει ok.


Με την 2.9.26 του mikrotik ήρθε και νέα version του winbox. 
Αν θες Αλέξανδρε κατέβασέ την από το σχετικό link που υπάρχει στην 10.37.56.241 και ξαναδοκίμασε.
Το .244 είναι το μόνο που τρέχει ακόμη 2.9.24

----------


## dti

Αντικαταστάθηκε το wrap στο 10.37.56.245 μ΄ένα routerboard στα interfaces προς ggeorgee & ace.

----------


## NetTraptor

reset... Παλι μου φερνει μονο ενα route στον nvak...

----------


## dti

Από χθες το βράδυ μόνο αυτό είδες;  ::  
Το οτι ανεβοκατέβαινε το bgp ανά ένα δευτερόλεπτο από την πλευρά του nvak δεν το πρόσεξες;
Anyway, τώρα που φαίνεται οτι ηρέμησε  ::  έκανα reset λίγο πριν διαβάσω το μήνυμά σου.

----------


## NetTraptor

Το βλέπω αλλά δεν έχει σχέση με το επαναλαμβανόμενο 1 route… 
Δεν έχει νόημα να σε πρήζω για κάτι που δεν μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις… άλλωστε δεν κοιμάμαι με το ένα μάτι ανοιχτό στον router των άλλων
Για αυτό που βοήθησες …… to thank you loads…  ::

----------


## tripkaos

φιλε acoul μηπως μπορεις να ριξεις μια ματια στο interface με onair και tripkaos-outliner.
δεν κανει connect το bgp.

----------


## tripkaos

δεν ξερω ποιος εβαλε το χερακι του αλλα μπραβο του!!!ολα παιζουν τζετ.

----------


## Ernest0x

Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα με τα routes που παίρνω εγώ. Το παρατήρησα χθες. Παίρνω μόνο 1 prefix. Παρατηρώ στο μεταξύ μας mikrobox ότι στο routing table τα gateways είναι IPs από subnets που κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να ξέρει άμεσα το μηχάνημα (δεν είναι στο ίδιο με αυτό subnet). Το μόνο gateway που ξέρει άμεσα είναι αυτό για το 10.37.56.0/24 το οποίο είναι και το μοναδικό prefix που παίρνω.

----------


## dti

Ναι το παρατήρησα κι εγώ από χθες το πρωί.
Προχθές το βράδυ όταν είχα βάλει το φίλτρο που προτάθηκε από τον spirosco λειτουργούσε κανονικά. δεν ξέρω αν έκανες κι εσύ κάτι σχετικά με την quagga (όπως πρότεινε ο acinonyx).
Θα το δω το βράδυ.

----------


## Ernest0x

> Ναι το παρατήρησα κι εγώ από χθες το πρωί.
> Προχθές το βράδυ όταν είχα βάλει το φίλτρο που προτάθηκε από τον spirosco λειτουργούσε κανονικά. δεν ξέρω αν έκανες κι εσύ κάτι σχετικά με την quagga (όπως πρότεινε ο acinonyx).
> Θα το δω το βράδυ.


Όχι δεν έχω κάνει κάτι. Προσπάθησα να βάλω ένα φίλτρο σε μένα αλλά δεν έπιασε. Πάντως δεν πρέπει να έχει σχέση με το φαινόμενο που παρατηρήθηκε τελευταία γιατί το BGP session είναι πάντα connected.

----------


## argi

Κάποια πήγαν εδώ 

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23202&highlight=

----------


## geomanous

Απο τις 21:45 ο κομβος ειναι κατω! Ολα τα ifaces...

Δε ξερω τι εγινε, παντως ειναι ακραιο... δε θυμαμαι να ειχε συμβει κατι τετοιο εδω και πολλους μηνες!

----------


## sotiris

Έπεσαν κάτι κεραυνοί βαρβάτοι πριν λίγη ώρα....

----------


## dti

> Απο τις 21:45 ο κομβος ειναι κατω! Ολα τα ifaces...
> 
> Δε ξερω τι εγινε, παντως ειναι ακραιο... δε θυμαμαι να ειχε συμβει κατι τετοιο εδω και πολλους μηνες!


Έπεσε το ρελέ κι έκλεισαν όλα μετά από κάποιο κεραυνό κάπου στην περιοχή...(ευτυχώς όχι πάνω μου...) αρκετή ώρα πριν τις 21:45. 
Κράτησαν τα ups κάμποση ώρα ζωντανό τον κόμβο, αλλά έσβησαν όλα σχεδόν μισή ώρα πριν επιστρέψω σπίτι. 
Δυστυχώς δεν ήταν κανείς άλλος στο σπίτι να κάνει κάτι...
Οπότε πάει και το uptime...  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

μεταβολές τάσεις ναι δαμιανέ αλλά όχι ρελέ.....το μόνο που διασπιστώθηκε από το ups είναι 2 μεταβολές τάσης στα 150volt από τα 230 που έχω κανονικά.κεραυνός αποκλείεται γιατί σε όλη την βροχή ήμουν κοντά στο σπίτι και έχω οπτική με το μάτι σε σένα...μάλλον μετασχηματιστής της ΔΕΗ υπερφόρτωσε και έκλεισε η ασφάλεια για λίγο.

----------


## acoul

green operation  ::

----------


## dti

> μεταβολές τάσεις ναι δαμιανέ αλλά όχι ρελέ.....


Το ρελέ διαφυγής έπεσε και τα έκλεισε όλα...
Το έχει κάνει κι άλλες φορές σε περιπτώσεις με αστραπές και κεραυνούς... αλλά τότε ήμουν παρών και το ξανα-ανέβαζα, οπότε λόγω ups δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτε ο κόμβος.

@acoul:

green energy ...σαφώς είμαι μέσα για ένα τέτοιο projectάκι, ώστε ο κόμβος να είναι στην κυριολεξία παντός καιρού και οικολογικός!

----------


## The Undertaker

με συγχωρεις, νομιζα εννοούσες το ρελέ του μετασχηματιστή του τετραγώνου....αυτό έχει γίνει σε μας πολύ περισσότερες φορες..  ::

----------


## nvak

> Το ρελέ διαφυγής έπεσε και τα έκλεισε όλα...


Ένα απο τα καλά του να έχεις κόμβο  ::  
Εμένα έπεσε μία φορά (προ AWMN) σε μία μπόρα ενώ ήμουν σε διακοπές.
Φαντασθείτε πως βρήκα το ψυγείο όταν γύρισα  ::

----------


## papashark

Κάποιο πρόβλημα έχεις (και δεν λέω για την λούπα, αυτή μπορεί να μην είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα) :



> traceroute to 10.89.233.254 (10.89.233.254), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 taratsa (10.80.195.21 0.276 ms 0.228 ms 0.231 ms
> 2 gw-papashark.viper7gr.awmn (10.80.195.122) 0.830 ms 0.550 ms 0.517 ms
> 3 gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.97) 1.521 ms 1.218 ms 1.215 ms
> 4 gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97) 5.719 ms 8.540 ms 9.648 ms
> 5 gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.66) 4.208 ms 4.917 ms 4.881 ms
> 6 10.34.62.73 (10.34.62.73) 5.992 ms 4.785 ms 4.743 ms
> 7 bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn (10.37.56.244) * 169.300 ms 657.303 ms 272.655 ms*
> 8 gw-dti.xbelis.awmn (10.37.65.122) *472.902 ms 163.422 ms 59.382 ms*
> ...

----------


## dti

Παρατήρησα δύο πράγματα:
- το mikrotik (2.9.30) με routing test πακέτο είχε χάσει τα settings για τους timers και το state στο bgp στο link με antonisst ήταν "open sent" αντί για "established".
- το link μου με τον antonisst έχει χάσει κάπου 10 db τις τελευταίες μέρες. Θα κοιτάξω αύριο μήπως και έχει πάρει νερό το feeder από την πλευρά μου (αν και δεν μου έχει συμβεί ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο...).

Εν τω μεταξύ ξανατσεκάρετε πώς περνάτε από το συγκεκριμένο link για να δούμε αν ήταν κάτι περιστασιακό.
Προς το παρόν:



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                       gw-local.dti.awmn -    0 |   73 |   73 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|                        OpenWrt.dti.awmn -    0 |   73 |   73 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|            bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn -    0 |   73 |   73 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|                             10.34.62.66 -    0 |   73 |   73 |    0 |    4 |   47 |    0 |
|                             10.34.62.74 -    0 |   73 |   73 |    0 |    3 |   63 |    0 |
|              gw-antonisst.vaggos13.awmn -    0 |   72 |   72 |    0 |    3 |   47 |    0 |
|                 gw-vaggos13.sw1hfq.awmn -    0 |   72 |   72 |    0 |   13 |   47 |    0 |
|              gw-papashark.viper7gr.awmn -    0 |   72 |   72 |    0 |   16 |   78 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## geomanous

Μαλλον επεσε παλι αυτος ο ρελες.... ::

----------


## dti

Όχι, απλά μία ακόμη διακοπή της ΔΕΗ στα καλά καθούμενα...  ::

----------


## atlas

Tις τελευταίες δύο, ίσως τρεις μέρες, παρατηρώ αρκετά άσχημη σύνδεση στο κανάλι 13 όπου συνδέομαι ως client στον κόμβο του Δαμιανού (ασυνήθιστα υψηλό ποσοστό packet losses), σε αντίθεση με τους τελευταίους 4-5 μήνες που δούλευε άψογα! Στο κανάλι 7, όπου συνδέομαι δοκιμαστικά, δεν αντιμετωπίζω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.

Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος client του καναλιού 13 που έχει παρατηρήσει κάτι παρόμοιο;

----------


## dti

Προσωρινή διακοπή εντός ολίγου και μέχρι το απόγευμα των interfaces προς nvak, antonisst, του ap στο κανάλι 2 και του server 10.37.56.249 (που τρέχει το DNS) για συντήρηση και διάφορες ταρατσοδουλειές.

----------


## geomanous

Απ' οτι φαινεται αυτες οι αλλαγες κοστισαν....

Μαλλον εχει παθει μια φρικη το routing ειτε στο openwrt η καπου αλλου... δε ξερω γιατι δεν εχω access. Παντως εγω δε μπορω να κανω ping πουθενα στο δικτυο 10.37.56.0/26 και αυτο γιατi στο traceroute δεν παει στο .248 αλλα κατευθειαν στο .241 (κακως!!!)



```
Tracing route to gema.dti.awmn [10.37.56.60]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  mikrotik.ggeorgee.awmn [10.37.67.1]
  2    11 ms     9 ms    11 ms  gw-ggeorgee.dti.awmn [10.37.56.99]
  3    24 ms     9 ms     5 ms  bridge-routerboard1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.241]
  4  bridge-routerboard1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.241]  reports: Destination host unreachable.
```

Ο χρηστης gema συνδεεται στο .242. Και παλι ομως παει να τον βρει στο .241.

Ακομα και η adsl (10.37.56.5) δεν μπορει να γινει traceroute:



```
Tracing route to adsl.dti.awmn [10.37.56.5]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  mikrotik.ggeorgee.awmn [10.37.67.1]
  2     9 ms    24 ms     7 ms  gw-ggeorgee.dti.awmn [10.37.56.99]
  3    22 ms    19 ms     9 ms  bridge-routerboard1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.241]
  4  bridge-routerboard1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.241]  reports: Destination host unreachable.
```

Ιντερνετ εγω εχω κανονικα που σημαινει οτι προκειται καθαρα για λαθος στη δρομολογηση του δικτυου 10.37.56.0/26, για το οποιο υπαρχει ενα ospf route στο .245, που ειναι το gateway μου, που οδηγει κατευθειαν στην 10.37.56.241 και οχι στην 10.37.56.248 οπως θα επρεπε.

a)Ειναι σωστο αυτο? Αφου το routing μεταξυ των wraps και routerboards γινεται μεσω του wrt δεν επρεπε απλως να υπαρχει μια διαδρομη για ολο το δικτυο 10.37.56.0/24 προς το .248 (που ειναι το wrt)????

b)Γενικα κατι δεν πρεπει να πηγαινει καλα με το ap1 στον routerboard1 (.241). Κατ' αρχας δεν εχει κανενα συνδεδεμενο πελατη αλλα και οταν συνδεθηκε ο χρηστης gema εκει (που πραγματικα απορω πως και γιατι) μπορουσα να κανω ping μεσα απο το routerboard αλλα απο πουθενα αλλου, και φυσικα ο χρηστης gema δεν ειχε connectivity με τιποτα απολυτως!!! Οταν αλλαξαμε λιγο τις ρυθμισεις του client kαι συνδεθηκε στο ap2 απεκτησε μερικη συνδεσιμοτητα στο δικτυο. Λεω μερικη γιατι μπορουσε κανονικα να δει internet και να συνδεθει στο skilla.dc.awmn αλλα με κανεναν τροπο δε μπορουσε να κανει ping στο δικο μου router (10.37.67.1).


Κατι δεν παει καλα....  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## dti

Για δες τώρα...
Δεν είχε πάρει αυτόματα την ether1 σαν interface στο ospf του .241 μετά από restore χθεσινού backup του mikrotik...

Πάντως καλό είναι η gema να μην συνδέεται στο ap στο .241 καθώς είναι στην πίσω πλευρά της sector, ενώ έχει άλλες δύο που την καλύπτουν πολύ καλύτερα.

----------


## geomanous

Κατ' αρχας σχετικα με τη gema. Εχεις απολυτο δικιο. Συμφωνω απολυτως. Γιαυτο απορησα κιολας... δε ξερω με πιο κριτηριο, ενω ειχε καρφωτα επιλεχθει το καναλι 7, αυτο πηγαινε και συνδεοταν στο .241. Καμμια λογικη απολυτως... Ισως λογο του οτι ειχε πολυ κοσμο στο .242 βρηκε καλυτερο σημα στο .241 και επελεξε αυτο... Τα + και τα - της χρησης του ιδιου ssid σε πολλα ap.

Παρολα αυτα, το προβλημα δεν εχει λυθει. Το δικτυο 10.37.56.0/26 δρομολογειται απο το ,245 λογω ospf στο ,241 και οχι μεσω του ,248.

----------


## B52

> Παρολα αυτα, το προβλημα δεν εχει λυθει. Το δικτυο 10.37.56.0/26 δρομολογειται απο το ,245 λογω *ospf*  στο ,241 και οχι μεσω του ,248.


Δαμιανε... αυτες τις μερες εχω αρκετο χρονο.. αμα θες ερχομαι ενα απογευμα να σχεδιασουμε(και αν συμφωνεις να αλλαξουμε) το καινουργιο setup των router σου.... *χωρις* ospfd βεβαια.....  :: 

EDIT: τι λες για Πεμπτη απογευμα ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Ειλικρινά το είδα και απόρησα… 

Τι κάνει το WRT μέσα σε setup από α backbone?  ::  Θα τρελαθούμε τελείως?….routing? από πόσα λινκ? 

Δαμιανέ και εγώ μέσα για πέμπτη…. Έχω περιέργεια… θέλω να το δω…

----------


## dti

> Ειλικρινά το είδα και απόρησα… 
> 
> *Τι κάνει το WRT μέσα σε setup από α backbone?*  Θα τρελαθούμε τελείως?….*routing? από πόσα λινκ?* 
> 
> Δαμιανέ και εγώ μέσα για πέμπτη…. Έχω περιέργεια… θέλω να το δω…


Κάτι σαν αυτό εδώ:
http://www.vlsi.awmn/index.php/node3210 ... _reflector

Τα ενεργά bb links είναι 11 προς το παρόν, το traffic του κόμβου κυμαίνεται συνήθως μεταξύ 20-40 Mbps και το cpu load στο wrt είναι στο 0.0%

Ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά σας σε βοήθεια, αλλά τα πράγματα είναι κάπως ζορισμένα καθημερινές. Το θέμα θα το κοιτάξει σήμερα ο acoul κι αν χρειαστεί θα γίνουν οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες.
Ενημερωτικά να πω οτι προγραμματίζω να ανεβάσω 2-3 fireNAS με τετραπλούς adapters σε αντικατάσταση ισάριθμων wraps / routerboards.
Χρειάζονται κάποιες επεμβάσεις τα hagerόκουτα που θα τα φιλοξενήσουν κάτι που θα ξεκινήσω από αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο. 
Κατά τ΄άλλα όλος ο απαιτούμενος εξοπλισμός είναι διαθέσιμος.

----------


## B52

> Κάτι σαν αυτό εδώ:
> http://www.vlsi.awmn/index.php/node3210 ... _reflector


Το διαβασα ολο το tutorial του Acoul... καλο (δεν προτεινετε) αλλα δεν κανει για τον κομβο σου.. σε καμια περιπτωση το wrt δεν μπορει να routarei τετοιο traffic....



> Τα ενεργά bb links είναι 11 προς το παρόν, το traffic του κόμβου *κυμαίνεται* συνήθως μεταξύ 20-40 Mbps και το cpu load στο wrt είναι στο 0.0%


*κυμαίνεται*... δεν το ξερεις μπορει να θελει να παει παραπανω και να μην μπορει...  ::  




> Ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά σας σε βοήθεια, αλλά τα πράγματα είναι κάπως ζορισμένα καθημερινές.


...μπορω και Σαββατο αν θες.....




> Το θέμα θα το κοιτάξει σήμερα ο acoul κι αν χρειαστεί θα γίνουν οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες.


Δεν θα σου αρεσε καλυτερα να το κοιτας μονος σου  ::  




> Ενημερωτικά να πω οτι προγραμματίζω να ανεβάσω 2-3 fireNAS με τετραπλούς adapters σε αντικατάσταση ισάριθμων wraps / routerboards.
> Χρειάζονται κάποιες επεμβάσεις τα hagerόκουτα που θα τα φιλοξενήσουν κάτι που θα ξεκινήσω από αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο. 
> Κατά τ΄άλλα όλος ο απαιτούμενος εξοπλισμός είναι διαθέσιμος.


Θα εχει και wrt το αλλο setup ?

TIP @ Acoul : αφου θελετε να παιξετε με αυτο το setup.... τουλαχιστον πεταξε το wrt απο τη μεση και παιξε σε ολους τους routers bgp & ospf βγαλε το route-reflector και βαλτους να μιλανε ολοι μεταξυ τους και με bgp και ospf... και αν πεσει ενας θα παιζουν οι αλλοι, αλλα τουλαχιστον θα routaroun πιο γρηγορα...... παλι ενα AS θα ειναι...  ::

----------


## acoul

B52 στα κεμπάπ δεν σε κοντράρω... για το routing η ιστορία θα δείξει ... τρόποι υπάρχουν πολλοί, σωστός είναι αυτός που δουλεύει αξιόπιστα 24x7 και με το μικρότερο δυνατό διαχειριστικό κόστος ... όσο για wrt/traffic κλπ. κάνε ένα σχετικό search στο forum, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί ... χωρίς παρεξήγα περί ικανοτήτων κλπ., αλλά στο routing κομμάτι δεν θα πάρω ευχαριστώ ...  :: 

έγινε ένα update στο zebra.conf του route reflector, οπότε ας δουν οι έχοντας το πρόβλημα αν λύθηκε ...

τα καλά του route reflector από το Sales department



> 1) .Όλες οι αποφάσεις για το routing παίρνονται κεντρικά από την quagga σαν να υπάρχει μόνο ένας BGP router σε όλο τον κόμβο
> 
> 2). Δουλεύουν σωστά και απροβλημάτιστα prefix-lists, φίλτρα, routing κλπ.
> 
> 3). Το wrt δουλεύει μόνο quagga με 0% CPU load και 50% free memory 24x7 σε UPS με αυτονομία 48 ωρών.
> 
> 4). Υπάρχει ένα αντίστοιχο wrt σε εφεδρεία στην ντουλάπα standby έτοιμο (καλό θα ήταν 
> 
> 5). Αποσυμφόρηση του BGP CPU load και της μνήμη στους MikroTik routers
> ...


Όσο για το Routing vs. Ethernet Bridging debate:
Πηγή



> Overall, routing is probably a better choice for most people, as it is more efficient and easier to set up (as far as the OpenVPN configuration itself) than bridging. Routing also provides a greater ability to selectively control access rights on a client-specific basis.


Πηγή



> Routing advantages
> 
> * Efficiency and scalability.
> * Allows better tuning of MTU for efficiency.


είναι να μην έχεις τρελό έρωτα με την πηγή της πληροφορίας που ακούει στο όνομα Internet ... !!!

----------


## papashark

> B52 στα κεμπάπ δεν σε κοντράρω... για το routing η ιστορία θα δείξει ... τρόποι υπάρχουν πολλοί, σωστός είναι αυτός που δουλεύει αξιόπιστα 24x7 και με το μικρότερο δυνατό διαχειριστικό κόστος ...


Μικρό διαχειριστικό κόστος ? Κάθε φορά άμα σε κερνάει καφέ και κεμπάπ ο dti, πάει, πήγε το κόστος στα ύψη  ::   ::  


Σοβαρά τώρα, επειδή μου κάνει εντύπωση το 0% load του wrt, μπορείτε να εξηγήσετε και σε μας τους υπόλοιπους πως ακριβώς δουλεύει το bgp με το route reflector ?

----------


## B52

> B52 στα κεμπάπ δεν σε κοντράρω...


oλο εκει το εχεις το μυαλο σου πονηρουλη......  ::  οποτε θες ξαναπαμε..  ::  




> για το routing η ιστορία θα δείξει ... τρόποι υπάρχουν πολλοί, σωστός είναι αυτός που δουλεύει αξιόπιστα 24x7


αμα δουλευε σωστα δεν θα γραφοντουσαν αυτες οι γραμμες...  ::  



> ...και με το μικρότερο δυνατό διαχειριστικό κόστος ...


..εδω σου λεω οτι δεν χρειαζεται κατι μεσα στο setup, δεν ειπα να προσθεσεις και κατι αλλο.....



> όσο για wrt/traffic κλπ. κάνε ένα σχετικό search στο forum, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί ... χωρίς παρεξήγα περί ικανοτήτων κλπ., αλλά στο routing κομμάτι δεν θα πάρω ευχαριστώ ...


Oπως και απο την απευθειας συζητηση μας....οτι το μεσα απο μια eth μπορουν να περασουν πολλα subnet μονο με bridge χωρις vlans ?  ::  



> δεν σε κοντράρω...


oυτε εγω... απλα δεν συμφωνω με το setup σου.....

----------


## acoul

> Μικρό διαχειριστικό κόστος ? Κάθε φορά άμα σε κερνάει καφέ και κεμπάπ ο dti, πάει, πήγε το κόστος στα ύψη


ήταν απομακρυσμένη δουλειά 5 λεπτών η ενημέρωση του zebra.conf από την Sato καρέκλα μου ...



> Σοβαρά τώρα, επειδή μου κάνει εντύπωση το 0% load του wrt, μπορείτε να εξηγήσετε και σε μας τους υπόλοιπους πως ακριβώς δουλεύει το bgp με το route reflector ?


το μόνο overhead είναι η routing πληροφορία που ανταλλάσσεται μεταξύ των routers, κάτι ψηλό bytes ...

@B52 μην ξεχνάς τα σπιτάκια που φτιάξανε τα τρία γουρουνάκια, η αξιοπιστία σε κάνει να ιδρώνεις λίγο παραπάνω στην αρχή αλλά αποσβένει ο κόπος με την πάροδο του χρόνου ...

----------


## B52

> ήταν απομακρυσμένη δουλειά 5 λεπτών η ενημέρωση του zebra.conf από την Sato καρέκλα μου ...


...εμεις δεν εχουμε sato και καθομασται κατω....  ::  



> το μόνο overhead είναι η routing πληροφορία που ανταλλάσσεται μεταξύ των routers, κάτι ψηλό bytes ...


...αυτα μας φαγανε εδω μεσα .. οι ορολογιες, στην πραξη τι κανουμε ?



> @B52 μην ξεχνάς τα σπιτάκια που φτιάξανε τα τρία γουρουνάκια, η αξιοπιστία σε κάνει να ιδρώνεις λίγο παραπάνω στην αρχή αλλά αποσβένει ο κόπος με την πάροδο του χρόνου ...


..δεν ξεχναω κατι που δεν ξερω, εμενα δεν μου διαβαζανε παραμυθια οι παπουδες, με ενα κατσαβιδι στο χερι ειμαι απο 7 χρονων και χαλαγα μπομπινοφωνα...  ::  

...να που συμφωνουμε και καπου... εγω παραδεχομαι οτι το routing test ειχε προβλημα στο mtik και η λυση ειναι quagga under mikrotik, εσυ που ολο κακολογεις το mtik γιατι το αναφερεις στο setup σου πανω απο 10 φορες και δεν βαζεις παντου Linux  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> @B52 μην ξεχνάς τα σπιτάκια που φτιάξανε τα τρία γουρουνάκια, η αξιοπιστία σε κάνει να ιδρώνεις λίγο παραπάνω στην αρχή αλλά αποσβένει ο κόπος με την πάροδο του χρόνου ...


Μόνο που όταν στα δυτικά προάστια φτιάχνανε σπιτάκια εκεί τα 3 γουρουνάκια (spirosco, b52, philip) εσύ είχες 3-4 peers στο bgp σου.


Άκου και κανέναν που έχει φάει στην μάπα κάποια πράγματα περισσότερο από σένα και ίσως να έχει λίγο παραπάνω εμπειρία.

----------


## maxfuels

@ acoul ....

1. Ξερω ενα καλό Κεμπαπατζίδικο στον Αγ Δημήτριο.
2. Δεν μου αρεσε το παραμύθι με τα 3 γουρουνακια οταν ειμουν μικρός, μου αρεσε η Χιονάτη με τους 7 νάνους γιατι πίστευα οτι θα την κουτούπωναν  ::  
3. Ζήτω το microtik και η 28 Οκτωβρίου !


@B52 : mtik και η λυση ειναι quagga under mikrotik
καλά παίζει αλλά το cpu load ανέβηκε αρκετά  ::  

φιλικά .  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Άλλο είναι το θέμα… γιατί έχει πέσει τόσος φόρτος στο support center?
Νομίζω ότι το setup πρέπει να γίνει όσο ποιο απλό γίνετε.. Και το σίγουρο είναι ότι το wrt δεν routarei…. Άνετα…. Μια συσκευή για να υποστηρίξει ένα G λινκ είναι όχι για να routarei Traffic μπρος πίσω από 11 IF… Από την άλλη αν έχει 0% load…. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το Linuxaki που έχει μέσα…μπαρούφες υποστηρίζει…
Ακόμα και ένα firenas Να βάζαμε στην μέση πολύ καλύτερα θα ήταν τα πράγματα από άποψη φόρτου…

Μα καλά επιτέλους τι σκάλωμα είναι αυτό που έχετε φάει με αυτές τις μπαγκατέλες… Ξεκολλήστε… αυτά τα embedded είναι για max 1.5 802.11a λινκ το καθένα… όσο και δυνατά και αν βγαίνουν … ούτε ένα full nstream δεν σηκώνουν καλά…

Αλλά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις… KISS… τίποτε άλλο...

----------


## ngia

Το WRT προωθεί max 30Mbps κίνηση ανάμεσα στις πόρτες του , χωρίς να κάνει παράλληλα κάτι άλλο, επιπλέον σε υψηλό cpu έχει εμφανίσει κολλήματα. (το cpu στο BGP προφανώς είναι 0 αφού πρόκειται για αθόρυβο πρωτόκολλο, κάνει υπολογισμούς μόνο όταν γίνονται αλλαγές)
Ως εκ τούτου είναι ακατάλληλο για κεντρικός δρομολογητής κόμβου με πολλούς δρομολογητές με πολλά if.
H τοπολογία με κεντρικό RR έχει το βασικό μειονέκτημα ότι αν πέσει αυτός κόβωνται όλοι οι δρομολογητές, κάτι που δεν υπάρχει αν μπορούν αυτοί να ανταλλάσουν κατευθείαν πληροφορία δρομολόγησης μεταξύ τους.
Όταν το διαχειρίζονταν ο ysam έπαιζε καλύτερα πάντως..αλλά το καλύτερο είναι να είναι αυτοδιαχειριζόμενος ο κόμβος.
Και η πιο βασική αρχή σε αυτό .. να κρατάμε τα πράγματα όσο γίνεται πιο απλά.

----------


## B52

> @B52 : mtik και η λυση ειναι quagga under mikrotik
> καλά παίζει αλλά το cpu load ανέβηκε αρκετά  
> 
> φιλικά .


... και ξερεις γιατι εγινε αυτο ? πολυ απλα περνανε τα σωστα routes->more traffic->more cpu... μην ανυσηχεις....  ::

----------


## acoul

> Το WRT προωθεί max 30Mbps κίνηση ανάμεσα στις πόρτες του , χωρίς να κάνει παράλληλα κάτι άλλο, επιπλέον σε υψηλό cpu έχει εμφανίσει κολλήματα. (το cpu στο BGP προφανώς είναι 0 αφού πρόκειται για αθόρυβο πρωτόκολλο, κάνει υπολογισμούς μόνο όταν γίνονται αλλαγές)
> Ως εκ τούτου είναι ακατάλληλο για κεντρικός δρομολογητής κόμβου με πολλούς δρομολογητές με πολλά if.


Ωραία, τώρα εξήγησε μας γιατί θα πρέπει το wrt να περνάει έστω και 1Mbit traffic τη στιγμή που δεν έχει κανένα WAN επάνω του και δεν είναι ούτε καν default router στον κόμβο.

----------


## B52

> Ωραία, τώρα εξήγησε μας γιατί θα πρέπει το wrt να περνάει έστω και 1Mbit traffic τη στιγμή που δεν έχει κανένα WAN επάνω του και δεν είναι ούτε καν default router στον κόμβο.


Nα κανω εγω μια ερωτηση ? αφου δεν ειναι defualt router τι δουλεια κανει ?

... κοιτα στατιστικα της eth που ερχεται απο τα 2 mtik μηχανακια της ταρατσας και γινεται το routing στο linux με quagga.... 

http://prtg.b52.awmn/index10.42.44.20_id_5.htm

55Mbits  ::  στις 25 Σεπτεμβριου και καθημερινα πανω απο 40Mbits....

----------


## NetTraptor

Και τι κάνει τότε? Μήπως του έχεις δώσει και ένα φραπέ? …

Όλοι οι router επάνω του δεν πέφτουν? Δεν περνάει μέσα από αυτό traffic? Και τέλος άλλο το NAT και άλλο το routing. Σίγουρα το πρώτο (και ειδικά αν πειράζεις τα πακέτα) είναι ποιο βαρύ… 
Routing Πάντως κάνει… και μάλιστα πολύ… για να πας από το ένα RB στο άλλο περνάς από εκεί… αναπόφευκτα…
Μήπως κάτι αλλόκοτο υπάρχει … που δεν λέμε να καταλάβουμε? Αν είναι έτσι όπως τα λες… να πετάξουμε τα cisco που έχουν και 10 χιλιάρικα το ένα και να βάλουμε όλοι wrt…

----------


## geomanous

```
Tracing route to adsl.dti.awmn [10.37.56.5]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  mikrotik.ggeorgee.awmn [10.37.67.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-ggeorgee.dti.awmn [10.37.56.99]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  OpenWrt.dti.awmn [10.37.56.248]
  4     6 ms    18 ms    12 ms  wifi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249]
  5     5 ms    14 ms     7 ms  adsl.dti.awmn [10.37.56.5]

Trace complete.
```

Επαψε να υπαρχει το 10,37,56,0/26 στο routing table, γιαυτο και γινεται σωστα η δρομολογηση μεσω του wrt

----------


## Cha0s

::  Γιατί τι πρόβλημα δημιουργούσε το συγκεκριμένο subnet;

----------


## B52

> ```
> Tracing route to adsl.dti.awmn [10.37.56.5]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  mikrotik.ggeorgee.awmn [10.37.67.1]
>   2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-ggeorgee.dti.awmn [10.37.56.99]
>   3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  OpenWrt.dti.awmn [10.37.56.248]
>   4     6 ms    18 ms    12 ms  wifi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249]
>   5     5 ms    14 ms     7 ms  adsl.dti.awmn [10.37.56.5]
> ...


πραγματι αψογο 18ms σε καλωδιο...  ::  για κανε ακομα κανα trace...

----------


## dti

> Το WRT προωθεί *max 30Mbps* κίνηση ανάμεσα στις πόρτες του , χωρίς να κάνει παράλληλα κάτι άλλο, επιπλέον σε υψηλό cpu έχει εμφανίσει κολλήματα.


Σωστά, έχοντας δει πάνω από 65 Mbps traffic στον κόμβο μου, συμπεραίνω οτι δεν περνάνε όλα από το wrt...
Επιπλέον, έχει αποδειχθεί απόλυτα σταθερό τους 3 τελευταίους μήνες. Ουδέποτε χρειάστηκε να το κάνω reboot γιατί κόλλησε αυτό...

----------


## acoul

> Nα κανω εγω μια ερωτηση ? αφου δεν ειναι defualt router τι δουλεια κανει ?


η δουλειά του είναι απλά να ενημερώνει δυναμικά το routing table σε όλους τους routers του κόμβου που έχουν τα high speed WAN πάνω τους και που εκεί σημειώνεται πράγματι το υψηλό traffic. το traffic που τρώει το wrt είναι μόνο το overhead της quagga.



> ... κοιτα στατιστικα της eth που ερχεται απο τα 2 mtik μηχανακια της ταρατσας και γινεται το routing στο linux με quagga.... 
> 
> http://prtg.b52.awmn/index10.42.44.20_id_5.htm
> 
> 55Mbits  στις 25 Σεπτεμβριου και καθημερινα πανω απο 40Mbits....


Αν έχεις υπηρεσίες στον server είναι λογικό να έχει traffic. αν τρέχει μόνο quagga και δεν έχει δηλωθεί κακώς ως default gateway το μόνο traffic που θα πρέπει να έχει είναι το overhead της quagga.

----------


## Cha0s

> Αν έχεις υπηρεσίες στον server είναι λογικό να έχει traffic. αν τρέχει μόνο quagga και δεν έχει δηλωθεί κακώς ως default gateway το μόνο traffic που θα πρέπει να έχει είναι το overhead της quagga.


Κατάλαβες τι κάνει το Linux box του Β52;  ::  Μπαα....

----------


## B52

> Σωστά, έχοντας δει πάνω από 65 Mbps traffic στον κόμβο μου, συμπεραίνω οτι δεν περνάνε όλα από το wrt...


... Δαμιανε δεν χρειαζεται το wrt και το route reflector αν περναγανε ολα απο εκει θα ειχε βγαλει ειδη καπνους....  ::  




> Επιπλέον, έχει αποδειχθεί απόλυτα σταθερό τους 3 τελευταίους μήνες.
> Ουδέποτε χρειάστηκε να το κάνω reboot γιατί κόλλησε αυτό...


...δεν υπαρχει λογος να κολλησει γιατι απλα δεν κανει κατι.... 
οπως ειναι το setup σου χωρις να βαλεις quagga στο mtik πετα το wrt και σηκωσε bgp peers μεταξυ των rb. (ολοι να μιλανε με ολους)
Βαλε το ospf να μιλαει μονο στην eth με τους αλλους routers και θα εισαι οκ.

Και το βασικοτερο θα μπορεις να το φτιαξεις μονος σου..  ::  




> Αν έχεις υπηρεσίες στον server είναι λογικό να έχει traffic. αν τρέχει μόνο quagga και δεν έχει δηλωθεί κακώς ως default gateway το μόνο traffic που θα πρέπει να έχει είναι το overhead της quagga


...τι λες ?  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά φοβερό… κανένα schematic έχετε διότι… σε λίγο θα τα ξεχάσουμε όλα…  ::

----------


## acoul

> ```
> Tracing route to adsl.dti.awmn [10.37.56.5]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  mikrotik.ggeorgee.awmn [10.37.67.1]
>   2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-ggeorgee.dti.awmn [10.37.56.99]
>   3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  OpenWrt.dti.awmn [10.37.56.248]
>   4     6 ms    18 ms    12 ms  wifi.dti.awmn [10.37.56.249]
>   5     5 ms    14 ms     7 ms  adsl.dti.awmn [10.37.56.5]
> ...





> saloon ozonet # tracepath 10.37.67.1
> 1: saloon.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.2) 0.213ms pmtu 1500
> 1: soekris-katsaros.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.6) 0.835ms
> 2: gw-ozonet.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.253) 5.380ms
> 3: wrap-2.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.20) 2.672ms
> 4: gw-katsaros.ttel.awmn (10.2.44.23 6.871ms
> 5: wrc.ttel.awmn (10.34.64.5) 5.817ms
> 6: gw-ttel.dti.awmn (10.34.64.249) 17.297ms
> 7: bridge-routerboard5.dti.awmn (10.37.56.245) 26.467ms
> ...


όπως βλέπεις,από έξω προς εσένα δεν περνάει από το wrt. 




> Επαψε να υπαρχει το 10,37,56,0/26 στο routing table, γιαυτο και γινεται σωστα η δρομολογηση μεσω του wrt


το υπάρχον bridge setup είναι λίγο διαφορετικό από την φιλοσοφία που ακολουθώ. το traffic για το 10.37.56.0/26 πηγαίνει πλέον μέσω .249 και όχι wrt.

----------


## sotiris

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |  102 |  102 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|                     mtik-1.sotiris.awmn -    0 |  102 |  102 |    0 |    1 |   31 |    0 |
|                  gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn -    0 |  102 |  102 |    0 |    2 |   16 |   16 |
|                  gw-top-gun.69eyes.awmn -    0 |  102 |  102 |    0 |    6 |   32 |   16 |
|                   gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |    7 |   47 |   16 |
|                 gw-lebyathan.panoz.awmn -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |    8 |   32 |    0 |
|            bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |   14 |   47 |   16 |
|                           wifi.dti.awmn -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |   12 |   32 |   16 |
|                           adsl.dti.awmn -    0 |  101 |  101 |    0 |   16 |   46 |   16 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## B52

> Και τι κάνει τότε? Μήπως του έχεις δώσει και ένα φραπέ? …
> 
> Όλοι οι router επάνω του δεν πέφτουν?


Oχι δεν πεφτουν πανω του ολοι οι routers... εχει βαλει το wrt να μοιραζει (route reflector) τα routes στους αλλους για να μην σηκωσει πολλα BGP peers μεταξυ των rb... γι'αυτο και δεν σηκωνει traffic το wrt.....
Αλλα ολη η φιλοσοφια του setup ειναι λαθος απο τη στιγμη που τρεχουν ολα routing....

Δεν θα χρειαζοταν τοσο δουλεια αν ειχε σηκωσει ενα vlan απο καθε rb σε ενα pcακι που θα εκανε ολο το routing και ΔΕΝ θα χρειαζοταν να τρεχει ospf & bgp στα rb.. τοσο απλο... ουτε wrt ουτε τιποτα...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Καλά φοβερό… κανένα schematic έχετε διότι… σε λίγο θα τα ξεχάσουμε όλα… 
> 
> 
> μπαααα έχουμε θαμπωθεί κοιτώντας τα δικά σου ... !! θα έλειπες και εσύ από τι γιορτή βρε ... !! πως πάνε τα κλικς και οι τετρακέφαλοι του αριστερού δείκτη;


Και δεν πρόκειται να τα δει κανείς… διότι δεν υπάρχουν και δεν θέλω διότι έχουν μπει ψύλλοι στα αυτιά μου… Και έπειτα εγώ κυνηγάω το πλήθος κόμβων όχι το πλήθος λινκ … και γενικά το πλήθος…

Δήξε κανένα schematic τώρα διότι αν δεν έχει Traffic αυτό το μαραφέτι… μάλλον έχεις καταφέρει ένα spaghetti από καλώδια με μια μπούρδα στην μέση να κάνει ένα τίποτα με μπόλικο καθόλου…

Και έπειτα ακόμη και αν λέω ότι να είναι… spread the knowledge.. Αντιθέτως με άλλους δεν έχω πρόβλημα να παραδεχτώ ότι δεν κατάλαβα δεν ήξερα…

----------


## NetTraptor

> Oχι δεν πεφτουν πανω του ολοι οι routers... εχει βαλει το wrt να μοιραζει (route reflector) τα routes στους αλλους για να μην σηκωσει πολλα BGP peers μεταξυ των rb... γι'αυτο και δεν σηκωνει traffic το wrt.....
> Αλλα ολοι η φιλοσοφια του setup ειναι λαθος απο τη στιγμη που τρεχουν ολα routing....


Που σημαίνει τι? Σχεδόν Full mesh? …. Προς τι όλο αυτό? … nice…  :: 




> Δεν θα χρειαζοταν τοσο δουλεια αν ειχε σηκωσει ενα vlan απο καθε rb σε ενα pcακι που θα εκανε ολο το routing και ΔΕΝ θα χρειαζοταν να τρεχει ospf & bgp στα rb.. τοσο απλο... ουτε wrt ουτε τιποτα...


Και με σκέτα Bridge Wlan+Lan σε RB Μια χαρά θα ήταν… ούτε καν VLAN έχει 3 lan το κάθε RB… δεν νομίζω να έχει βάλει πάνω από 3 IF σε κάθε RB… χαμένα από χέρι θα είναι…

----------


## B52

> μάλλον έχεις καταφέρει ένα spaghetti από καλώδια με μια μπούρδα στην μέση να κάνει ένα τίποτα με μπόλικο καθόλου…


την απαντηση την εδωσες μονος σου..  :: 




> Και με σκέτα Bridge Wlan+Lan σε RB Μια χαρά θα ήταν… ούτε καν VLAN έχει 3 lan το κάθε RB… δεν νομίζω να έχει βάλει πάνω από 3 IF σε κάθε RB… χαμένα από χέρι θα είναι…


γιατι να 'τραβαει' 3 eth καλωδια ? αφου φτανει μονο ενα....  ::

----------


## acoul

ticket closed, back στο jtag & openwrt 2.6 svn hacking ... until next time !!

----------


## Cha0s

How original  ::

----------


## B52

> ticket closed, back στο jtag & openwrt 2.6 svn hacking ... until next time !!


αν θελει ο Δαμιανος δεν θα υπαρξει νεξτ ταιμ.....  ::  ουτε νταμπλιγιου αρ τι...

----------


## NetTraptor

> γιατι να 'τραβαει' 3 eth καλωδια ? αφου φτανει μονο ενα....


Σωστά… αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς τα έχει τώρα…. Μπορεί να έχει δεθεί μαζί τους  ::

----------


## dti

> Δεν θα χρειαζοταν τοσο δουλεια αν ειχε σηκωσει ενα vlan απο καθε rb σε ενα pcακι που θα εκανε ολο το routing και ΔΕΝ θα χρειαζοταν να τρεχει ospf & bgp στα rb.. τοσο απλο... ουτε wrt ουτε τιποτα...


Κάπως έτσι ήταν επί εποχής mikrotik 2.9.x μέχρι την 2.9.23 οπότε και διαπίστωσε (ύστερα από άπειρα crashαρίσματα) ο ysam, που είχε αναλάβει το set-up τότε, οτι το hardware δεν μπορούσε να ανταποκριθεί στις απαιτήσεις του bgp και του mikrotik και με είχε προτρέψει να προχωρήσω σε αναβαθμίσεις... αλλάζοντας κάποια wraps / routerboards.
Αν και είχα κάποιον εξοπλισμό διαθέσιμο, προτίμησα το νέο set-up που πρότειναν και έστησαν ο acoul με τον mew. Και δεν το μετάνοιωσα γιατί είδα τεράστια διαφορά σε σταθερότητα και με ελάχιστα προβλήματα (που τις περισσότερες φορές οφείλονταν στο προβληματικό routing - test πακέτο του mikrotik). Πάντως από την 2.9.28 μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω οτι υπήρχε απόλυτη σταθερότητα (όλος ο Αύγουστος βγήκε χωρίς καμιά επέμβαση).

----------


## B52

> .....


θες να ερθω με τον Traptora να στα φτιαξουμε ? 
 
και αν crasharei οπως λες εγω θα βαλω στον κομβο μου ozonet & wrt.....  ::  που ξερεις μια του κλεφτη, δυο του κλεφτη, τρεις και επαιξε..  ::

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 19:54 Τρι 03 Οκτ 2006
Οι διαξιφισμοί πλέον βρίσκονται εδώ:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24589 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24589 Internet

----------


## acoul

Το routing του κόμβου μοιράζεται ως εξής:



> [email protected]:~# netstat -nr | grep 10.37.56.241 | wc -l
> 103
> 
> [email protected]:~# netstat -nr | grep 10.37.56.242 | wc -l
> 47
> 
> [email protected]:~# netstat -nr | grep 10.37.56.243 | wc -l
> 9
> 
> ...


Το CPU load του wrt:



> [email protected]:~# uptime
> 15:22:00 up 9 days, 12:22, load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00


Η μνήμη:


```
[email protected]:~# free
                   total         used         free       shared      buffers
Mem:        30556        13700        16856            0            0
Swap:              0               0               0
Total:        30556        13700        16856
```

και η quagga:



> 1701 quagga 940 S /usr/sbin/zebra -d
> 1713 quagga 1324 S /usr/sbin/ospfd -d
> 1725 quagga 3652 S /usr/sbin/bgpd -d
> 1737 root 416 S /usr/sbin/watchquagga -d -z -T 60 -R /etc/init.d/quagga watchrestart zebra ospfd bgpd


Powered by:

----------


## NetTraptor

Εεεεε ΚΑΙ?  ::

----------


## B52

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318426#318426

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 11:33 Πεμ 05 Οκτ 2006
Μετά το σκούπισμα, τα άσχετα βρίσκονται πλέον εδώ:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24628 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24628 Internet

και εδώ:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24629 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24629 Internet

----------


## dti

Σε μισή ώρα περίπου θα κλείσει το bridge-wrap3.dti.awmn (10.37.56.243) που εξυπηρετεί outliner & on air, προκειμένου ν' αντικατασταθεί από ένα fireNAS μέσα σε hager με τετραπλό adapter.
Θα απενεργοποιηθεί και το link προς lebyathan προκειμένου να μεταφερθεί στο νέο κουτί. 
Τέλος θα ετοιμαστεί ότι χρειάζεται προκειμένου να βγει και το link προς mkar χρησιμοποιώντας το ίδιο πιάτο που εξυπηρετεί και το link προς lebyathan (καθώς είναι στην ίδια ευθεία με λιγότερο από μία μοίρα απόκλιση).

----------


## dti

Τελικά έστω και με καθυστέρηση κάποιων ωρών, το fireNAS είναι up'n'running. 
Δεν πρόλαβα ν΄ασχοληθώ με τη μεταφορά του link του Lebyathan. 
Καιρού και χρόνου επιτρέποντος θα γίνει κι αυτό μέχρι την Τετάρτη.

----------


## acoul

σε συνέχεια της συζήτησης που είχαμε δες και αυτό εδώ

----------


## geomanous

FYI

Παρατηρηθηκε μια περιεργη ασταθεια στο bgp του κομβου μου σημερα.

Ενω εστελνα 300 prefixes στον dti, απο αυτον επερνα μονο 2. Το προβλημα δεν ηταν στη δικη μου τη μερια γιατι διορθωθηκε με ενα reboot του routerboard5.

Δε ξερω που και γιατι προκληθηκε στα καλα καθουμενα. Τοσο καιρο, ποτε δεν ειχε γινει κατι τετοιο. Ευχομαι να μην προκαλεσε "κακο" η αναβαθμιση απο 2.9.6 σε 2.9.27 του mikrotik μου

----------


## B52

> Ευχομαι να μην προκαλεσε "κακο" η αναβαθμιση απο 2.9.6 σε 2.9.27 του mikrotik μου


Απο αυτο το upgrade ειναι.... το βασικοτερο προβλημα του mtik στο routing κομματι του... δεν διαφημιζει σωστα τα routes....

----------


## dti

> FYI
> 
> Παρατηρηθηκε μια περιεργη ασταθεια στο bgp του κομβου μου σημερα.
> 
> Ενω εστελνα 300 prefixes στον dti, απο αυτον επαιρνα μονο 2. Το προβλημα δεν ηταν στη δικη μου τη μερια γιατι διορθωθηκε με ενα reboot του routerboard5.
> 
> Δε ξερω που και γιατι προκληθηκε στα καλα καθουμενα. Τοσο καιρο, ποτε δεν ειχε γινει κατι τετοιο. Ευχομαι να μην προκαλεσε "κακο" η αναβαθμιση απο 2.9.6 σε 2.9.27 του mikrotik μου


Θα το δω το βράδυ.

----------


## dti

Προγραμματίζεται μικρής διάρκειας διακοπή σε όλα τα interfaces αύριο το πρωί 10-11 π.μ., για αναβάθμιση όλων των routers στην τελευταία έκδοση του mikrotik, κόντυμα κάποιων καλωδίων, εγκατάσταση feeder για το link προς mkar, κλπ. κλπ.

----------


## B52

> Προγραμματίζεται μικρής διάρκειας διακοπή σε όλα τα interfaces αύριο το πρωί 10-11 π.μ., για αναβάθμιση όλων των routers στην τελευταία έκδοση του mikrotik, κόντυμα κάποιων καλωδίων, εγκατάσταση feeder για το link προς mkar, κλπ. κλπ.


ΘΑ βαλουμε και vlans ????  ::

----------


## dti

Όχι...  ::

----------


## B52

> Όχι...


  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Προγραμματίζεται μικρής διάρκειας διακοπή σε όλα τα interfaces αύριο το πρωί 10-11 π.μ., για αναβάθμιση όλων των routers στην τελευταία έκδοση του mikrotik, κόντυμα κάποιων καλωδίων, εγκατάσταση feeder για το link προς mkar, κλπ. κλπ.
> 
> 
> ΘΑ βαλουμε και vlans ????


μανία σου και αυτή με τα vlans...μετά τον φραπέ βέβαια..

----------


## dti

Νέο link (το δωδέκατο) με panick #4571. Μένει να γίνει οριστικό κεντράρισμα αφού μπουν αντιρρίδες στον ιστό του Νίκου (panick).

Κι αφού κλείσαμε μια ντουζίνα bb links, λέω αύριο (καιρού επιτρέποντος), να πάω και για το 13ο (mkar)!

----------


## igna

στα 100 σταματα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Κι αφού κλείσαμε μια ντουζίνα bb links, λέω αύριο (καιρού επιτρέποντος), να πάω και για το 13ο (mkar)!


Είσαι δεν είσαι προληπτικός, καλού -κακού δεν το πηδάς το 13ο να πάς κατ'ευθείαν στο 14ο ;  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Κι αφού κλείσαμε μια ντουζίνα bb links, λέω αύριο (καιρού επιτρέποντος), να πάω και για το 13ο (mkar)!
> 
> 
> Είσαι δεν είσαι προληπτικός, καλού -κακού δεν το πηδάς το 13ο να πάς κατ'ευθείαν στο 14ο ;


Το link προς mkar δεν βγήκε λόγω περιορισμένης οπτικής επαφής.
Όπως ήταν το πιάτο στράφηκε πρόχειρα προς τον bikyugo #8973 και χθες το βράδυ έγινε η σύνδεση. Χρειάζεται να γίνει κεντράρισμα ώστε να στρώσει το σήμα εκεί που πρέπει (ο bikyugo έπιανε άλλο interface μου με -53 db). 
Σύντομα θα πάω και για το 14ο ώστε να κλείσει η χρονιά καλά!  ::

----------


## dti

Προγραμματίζεται διακοπή μικρής διάρκειας αύριο το πρωί κατά τις 9:30-10:30 του router 10.37.56.243 (που φιλοξενεί τα links προς lebyathan, ggeorgee, onair, outliner) για να βρεθεί η αιτία που δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά στο mikrotik η μία από τις 4 κάρτες (αυτή που αντιστοιχεί στο link προς outliner).

----------


## geomanous

> Προγραμματίζεται διακοπή μικρής διάρκειας αύριο το πρωί κατά τις 9:30-10:30 του router 10.37.56.243 (που φιλοξενεί τα links προς lebyathan, ggeorgee, onair, outliner) για να βρεθεί η αιτία που δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά στο mikrotik η μία από τις 4 κάρτες (αυτή που αντιστοιχεί στο link προς outliner).



Στο pci->resources του εν λογω router βλεπει κανονικα 4 atheros καρτουλες... χμμμ... δεν ειναι πολυ καλο σημαδι αυτο. μου θυμιζει περιεργες συμπεριφορες μπρικιων... ::

----------


## dti

Η συγκεκριμένη κάρτα "εξαφανίστηκε" εντελώς ξαφνικά... και δεν επανήλθε μετά από 2 reboots. Μπορεί να έχει κουνηθεί ο τετραπλός adapter ή / και να χρειάζεται καλύτερη εφαρμογή η κάρτα. Λόγω του τρόπου εγκατάστασης η επιχείρηση θα γίνει με φως ημέρας...

----------


## dti

Εντός ολίγου θα κατέβει το routerboard4 (10.37.56.244) για να αντικατασταθεί με ένα fireNAS. Με την ευκαιρία θα γίνει και αναδιάταξη κάποιων καλωδιώσεων, οπότε για 2 ώρες θα είναι κάτω τα bb links προς antonisst, ttel, ggeorgee, bikyugo & panick.

----------


## bikyugo

έγινε το update...  ::  να περιμενω bandwidth test  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΕΤΟΣ!!!!!

----------


## dti

Καλή ασύρματη χρονιά! Υγεία και Ευτυχία!

----------


## MAuVE

Καλή χρονιά Δαμιανέ.

Με την ευκαιρία μου διευκρινίζεις κάτι που διάβασα στο φόρουμ :

Όταν κάποιου του πρεσάρεις βύσμα N-Type του δίνεις bonus ένα ευρώ. 
Στα έξι πρεσαρίσματα του δίνεις ένα pig-tail.

Η απορία μου είναι αν αυτό ισχύει μόνο για τα N-Type γιατί θέλω να φτιάξω κάποια καλώδια με R-TNC και καταλαβαίνεις πρέπει το pig-tail να είναι συμβατό.

----------


## dti

Πέρνα από τη λέσχη αύριο και θα το κανονίσουμε!  ::

----------


## dti

Σε λίγη ώρα θα ξεκινήσει η εγκατάσταση του 3ου fireNAS με τετραπλό miniPCI σε PCI adapter, το οποίο θα αντικαταστήσει το bridge-routerboard6.dti.awmn
Η διαδικασία θα γίνει με τέτοιο τρόπο, ώστε η διακοπή του ap στο κανάλι 13 και τα bb links προς xbelis και m0bius να είναι ολιγόλεπτη.
Μετά την αντικατάσταση, θα λειτουργήσει ένα ακόμη interface προς τον Themis Ap...  ::

----------


## acoul

με τέτοια λιακάδα θα είναι εκδρομή ...  ::

----------


## enaon

Παιδιά, βάζετε και το psu του firenas, ή κάποιο άλλο?

----------


## ngia

Προχτές μου έμεινε ένα τροφοδοτικό Firenas, διότι με το χρόνο ο ανεμιστήρας του απέκτησε τζόγο, με αποτέλεσμα να ταλαντώνει, με αποτέλεσμα να κοπούν και τα δύο καλωδιάκια του ανεμιστήρα, με αποτέλεσμα να καεί το τροφοδοτικό, με αποτέλεσμα να το αλλάξω.
Συνίσταται η αλλαγή του ανεμιστήρα του με κάποιον καλύτερης ποιότητας.

----------


## Valis

> Προχτές μου έμεινε ένα τροφοδοτικό Firenas, διότι με το χρόνο ο ανεμιστήρας του απέκτησε τζόγο, με αποτέλεσμα να ταλαντώνει, με αποτέλεσμα να κοπούν και τα δύο καλωδιάκια του ανεμιστήρα, με αποτέλεσμα να καεί το τροφοδοτικό, με αποτέλεσμα να το αλλάξω.
> Συνίσταται η αλλαγή του ανεμιστήρα του με κάποιον καλύτερης ποιότητας.


Πολύ σωστό ngia! Αν έχει καεί κανενός το psu ας το φέρει για τσαμπά(*) επισκευή. Τα τροφοδοτικά στο τέλος περνάνε και ηλεκτρικό έλεγχο από καλημπραρισμένο μηχάνημα και παραδίδεται και πιστοποιητικο ηλεκτρικής ασφάλειας (πςςςςςς που φτάσαμε)

Φιλικά,

Χρήστος



(*) να είναι καλά οι τροφοδότες με παλιά τροφοδοτικά EOS, papatrexas

----------


## dti

> με τέτοια λιακάδα θα είναι εκδρομή ...


Ξεκίνησα με τη λιακάδα, διέκοψα όμως γιατί παρουσιάστηκε νέος client από την ταράτσα της απέναντι πολυκατοικίας (ο οποίος μάλιστα φάνηκε ενημερωμένος από παλιά για το δίκτυο ενώ με έπιασε κάνοντας scan με το wi-fi enabled κινητό του!!!). 
Σε συνδυασμό με κάποιες οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις, μας πήρε το βράδυ, αλλά τώρα όλα ΟΚ.

----------


## dti

> Παιδιά, βάζετε και το psu του firenas, ή κάποιο άλλο?


Προσωπικά και στα 3 fireNAS που έχω πάνω, έχω αφήσει τα μαμίσια τροφοδοτικά. 
Μόλις τα "παίξουν", θα τα αντικαταστήσω με picoPSU που είναι standby.  ::

----------


## dti

Στατιστικά της κίνησης του κόμβου ανά interface και συνολικά.
Thanks στον geomanous (πρώην ggeorgee) για την επέμβαση στο mrtg.

----------


## dti

Παρουσιάστηκε πρόβλημα με το ups χθες το βράδυ. Ξαφνικά, χωρίς να πέσει κάποια ασφάλεια, χωρίς να γίνει κάποια διακοπή ρεύματος, άρχισε να σφυράει το ups και δεν τροφοδοτούσε με ρεύμα τα πολύπριζα που έχω συνδεδεμένα στην έξοδό του...Μετά από κανένα πεντάλεπτο και μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσω τί μπορεί να έφταιγε, βάζοντας βγάζοντας τα φις στην πίσω πλευρά του ups τελικά σταμάτησε το σφύριγμα, έσβησε το κόκκινο λαμπάκι και ξεκίνησε να τροφοδοτεί κανονικά πάλι...
Πού μπορεί να εντοπίζεται το πρόβλημα;
- Στην συνδεδεμένη μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου (με ηλικία άνω των 3 χρόνων και αρκετά αδειάσματα μέχρι τώρα)
- Σε εσωτερικό πρόβλημα στο ups
- Σε κάποια υπερθέρμανση της γραμμής;
- Σε κάτι άλλο;
Διευκρινίζω οτι όταν συνέβη η διακοπή δεν ασχολιόμουν με οτιδήποτε είχε σχέση με την ηλεκτρολογική ή την φυσική εγκατάσταση του ups...

----------


## zod

Συνήθως όταν αρχίζει και σφυρίζει το UPS χωρίς λόγο η μπαταρία του ετοιμάζεται να μεταναστευσει.

----------


## Valis

Ξέρεις αν έχει αυτόματο τέστ μπαταρίας; Για παράδειγμα τα MGE καθε βδομάδα κάνουνε τέστ στην μπαταρία χωρίς να το ζητήσεις, αν την βρει "αδυνατισμένη" κράζει το ups.

----------


## dti

Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει τέτοιο test, αλλά και να είχε θα δούλευε, αφού πλέον έχει αλλαχθεί η "μαμίσια" μπαταρία με μία αυτοκινήτου;
Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει πεθάνει εντελώς η μπαταρία, αφού σε μια απρόβλέπτη διακοπή ρεύματος πριν 2-3 μήνες, δεν κράτησε τον κόμβο πάνω από 10-20 λεπτά...

----------


## Valis

> Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει τέτοιο test, αλλά και να είχε θα δούλευε, αφού πλέον έχει αλλαχθεί η "μαμίσια" μπαταρία με μία αυτοκινήτου;
> Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει πεθάνει εντελώς η μπαταρία, αφού σε μια απρόβλέπτη διακοπή ρεύματος πριν 2-3 μήνες, δεν κράτησε τον κόμβο πάνω από 10-20 λεπτά...


Ναι δεν έχει σημασία Δαμιανέ, το τεστ θα δούλευε. Πιθανόν να είχε χαμηλή τάση το δίκτυο, να πήγε το ups να πάρει από την μπαταρία και εκεί να την βρήκε τελείως χάλια και σφύριζε.Πάντως από ότι λες μάλλον θέλει πια αλλαγή η μπαταρία!

----------


## dti

Έχω πάρει άλλη καινούργια μπαταρία για το ups και θα μπει κάποια στιγμή μέσα στην εβδομάδα. 

Με την ευκαιρία του καλού καιρού σήμερα:
- ανέβασα ένα ακόμη fireNAS σε hager στην ταράτσα αλλά δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμη.
- έγιναν κάποιες τροποποιήσεις στους ιστούς ώστε να βρεθεί χώρος να εγκατασταθεί μία ακόμη κεραία για το νέο link με τον septic #3286. Αφού έγινε επέκταση κατά ένα μέτρο του ιστού τελικά εγκαταστάθηκε στα 4μ. ύψος μια andrew με feedhorn από Pacific Wireless. Οι εργασίες θα ολοκληρωθούν μέσα στην εβδομάδα μόλις παραληφθούν κάποια υλικά.

----------


## dti

Νέο link με τον septic #3286. Αύριο θα κεντράρω κι από τη δική μου πλευρά.
Ο Νίκος (septic) έχει εξαιρετική ταράτσα και ήδη έχει στήσει ένα δεύτερο πιάτο προς Γαλάτσι...

----------


## dti

Ο κόμβος αύριο το πρωί μετά τις 9 π.μ. θα είναι κάτω για κανένα δίωρο για αντικατάσταση μπαταρίας του UPS και εγκατάσταση στο 4ο fireNAS των interfaces προς Ernest0x, Ace, septic και ap (στο κανάλι 7).

----------


## dti

Τελικά αποδείχθηκε για ακόμη μια φορά οτι ισχύει ο νόμος του Murphy (...έτσι γράφεται;  ::  ). Ενώ όλες οι δοκιμές μέσα στο σπίτι έδειχναν οτι το fireNAS έπαιζε κανονικά με τον τετραπλό, ξαφνικά λίγο προν εγκατασταθεί στην ταράτσα άρχισε τα δικά του και τη μια δεν ξεκινούσε με τον τετραπλό πάνω, την άλλη δεν του άρεσε το picoPSU, μου έσπασε τα νεύρα και μετά από αρκετή ταλαιπωρία το άλλαξα με ένα itox από αυτά που είχε φέρει ο nc. 
Οι διάφορες ρυθμίσεις για να παίζουν σωστά όλα τα interfaces στο itox θα γίνουν σήμερα, οπότε και πάλι θα υπάρξουν μικρής διάρκειας διακοπές...
Τέλος, μετά από επανειλημένα κολλήματα που έχει παρουσιάσει και άλλο ένα fireNAS μάλλον κι αυτό θα πάει για αντικατάσταση μέσα στην εβδομάδα με άλλο spare itox...
Οπότε 50% μέχρι στιγμής τα λειτουργούντα χωρίς πρόβλημα fireNAS στον κόμβο...

----------


## ngia

πυκνωτές...

----------


## dti

Και τα 4 έχουν τους πυκνωτές της ομαδικής που είχα κάνει, εγκατεστημένους by valis. 
Και τα 4 ήταν από τα καινούργια, με τα εργοστασιακά τροφοδοτικά (πλην του ενός του χθεσινού όπου αρχικά το δοκίμασα με ένα picoPSU)...
Από τα 2 που δείχνουν να δουλεύουν απροβλημάτιστα, το ένα δεν κόλλησε ποτέ (εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου) και το άλλο μόνο μία φορά όταν είχε πρωτομπεί (πριν ένα μήνα).

----------


## sv1bjr

[quote="dti"]Τελικά αποδείχθηκε για ακόμη μια φορά οτι ισχύει ο νόμος του Murphy (...έτσι γράφεται;  ::  ). 

Έτσι γράφεται, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι αυτός ίσχυσε στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.
Θυμάμαι πριν από λίγο καιρό στην προσπάθεια να νουθετήσω την κόρη μου πάνω σε κάποιο προβληματισμό, έλαβα την απάντηση:

""Άσε με σε παρακαλώ να πάθω για να μάθω"

Είναι κι' αυτός ένας τρόπος μάθησης...  ::

----------


## geomanous

Κολλησαν μερικα μπρικια του dti, μεταξυ αυτων και αυτο που εχει το link μου, και κολλησε και το δικο μου το μπρικι...

Παλι καλα μου ημουν ξυπνιος και το επανεφερα αμεσα...

Βλαμμενο το δικο μου που κολλαει καθε φορα που πεφτει το link με dti, αλλα απορω γιατι τα up/down στον εξοπλισμο σου δαμιανε....

----------


## dti

Δυστυχώς είχε κολλήσει άλλο fireNAS, ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα να το ξεκολλήσω και κατά λάθος έκλεισα αυτό που εξυπηρετεί το μεταξύ μας link!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> πυκνωτές...


κουβάς...  :: 

Τα έλεγα από την αρχή... δεν ήταν τυχαίο... είχαμε περάσει το drill πολύ πριν την ομαδική  ::  a loosy board is always a bad board....

τα FireNAS είναι καλά για παιχνίδι αλλά όχι για production .- ίσως με έναν τρόπο να το υποδήλωνε και η τιμή τους... αλλά  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Δυστυχώς είχε κολλήσει άλλο fireNAS.....


Το δικό μου fireNAS από τότε που κάηκε το τροφοδοτικό του παρουσίαζε και αυτό ανεξήγητα κολλήματα.

Δοκίμασα 3 κοινά τροφοδοτικά (έξω από το κουτί) ώσπου να βρώ κάποιο με το οποίο να μην κολλάει. 

Και αυτό ήταν το πιό "γαιδούρι" απ' όλα, γι' αυτό το άφησα και τελευταίο. 

Σκεφτόμουνα : Αυτό το "γαιδούρι" θα βάλω σ' αυτό το μπιχλιμπίδι ;

Συμπέρασμα : Μη δοκιμάζεις ντελικάτες λύσεις και δεν πρόκειται να κολλήσει.

----------


## dti

Ετοιμάζεται νέο link με UniversalElectronics #10616. 
Με μια εντελώς "χύμα" εγκατάσταση κάποια στιγμή είχε αρχίσει να ρουτάρει και κίνηση αλλά μέχρι να κεντράρουμε και να παίζουμε με ελάχιστη ισχύ κόπηκε το bgp.
Παρατηρώντας την ευθεία του link βλέπω οτι περνά πάνω από τον c_access #6547.

----------


## acoul

dti for president  ::

----------


## Vigor

Για τους ολίγον μισογύνηδες:

----------


## acoul

> Για τους ολίγον μισογύνηδες:


θέλει δουλειά το χούμορ ... από το χώμα αυτό με το νεράκι μαζί να δεις πως λέγεται ... λινκς βιγκορ βουρ !!

----------


## dti

Ολοκληρώθηκε η αντιστήριξη του τέταρτου ιστού που φιλοξενεί το link προς universalelectronics. 
Εγκαταστάθηκε και το πιάτο για ένα ακόμη νέο link προς τον atlas αυτή τη φορά. 
Προς το παρόν τα 2 αυτά interfaces εξυπηρετούνται από ένα routerboard (το οποίο όμως θα αντικατασταθεί από το πέμπτο ταρατσοπισί, το επόμενο δεκαπενθήμερο, οπότε και θα προκύψουν 1-2 ακόμη interfaces, προς πολύ συγκεκριμένες όμως περιοχές).

----------


## geomanous

Δαμιανε... κατι δεν παει καλα με το routing σου...  :: 

στο firenas3 στελνει το 10.19.143.0/26 στον lebyathan με αποτελεσμα: 



```
traceroute 10.19.143.1                                                                   
     ADDRESS                                    STATUS
   1 10.35.164.129   2ms 1ms 1ms 
   2 10.35.163.249   1ms 1ms 2ms 
   3 10.49.225.49    4ms 3ms 2ms 
   4 10.35.160.97    3ms 2ms 3ms 
   5 10.47.135.225   59ms 20ms 21ms 
   6 10.19.143.25    44ms 33ms 30ms 
   7 10.19.143.1     38ms 25ms 44ms
```

την στιγμη που στο firenas6: 



```
traceroute 10.19.143.0                                                                   
     ADDRESS                                    STATUS
   1 10.37.65.123    2ms 1ms 1ms 
   2 10.19.143.65    1ms 2ms 1ms 
   3 10.19.143.133   2ms 1ms 1ms
```

Εγω τραβαω το bgp information απο το firenas3, οποτε... καταλαβαινεις...

----------


## dti

Θα το κοιτάξω μέχρι το βράδυ.

----------


## dti

2 νέα bb links προς Themis_Ap και atlas είναι προ των πυλών της ενεργοποίησής τους. Έχουν ήδη γίνει κάποιες προσπάθειες για τα links, αλλά για διάφορους λόγους δεν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί ακόμη.

Εγκαταστάθηκε με επιτυχία και λειτουργεί, τοπικά, μετεωρολογικός σταθμός Davis Vintage Pro. Σύντομα θα είναι διαθέσιμος και μέσω του awmn.

Με πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ανέβουν φωτογραφίες με την τωρινή κατάσταση του κόμβου (17 interfaces για bb links + 3 interfaces για ap's).

----------


## acoul

τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα ... με τα κανάλια πως βγάζεις άκρη;  ::

----------


## Vigor

Μπορεί να έχει άδεια Ραδιοερασιτέχνη.  ::

----------


## dti

Όχι άδεια δεν υπάρχει (προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον). 
Για τα κανάλια προσπαθώ να παίζω ανά 20 MHz, με εναλλαγή πόλωσης (κάθετη, οριζόντια), απομακρύνοντας όσο μπορώ τα κοντινά μεταξύ τους links, κατανέμοντας τα 20 interfaces σε 6 routers, χρησιμοποιώντας 4 ιστούς και κανα-δυό άλλα στηρίγματα, με ισχύ που δεν ξεπερνά τα 30 dbm σε κάθε link.

----------


## NetTraptor

Όλα γίνονται... η απορία μου είναι γιατί κανένας δεν σε βοηθάει με κανένα λινκ?  ::  

Η κατάσταση εκεί έχει τεράστιο διαχειριστικό κόστος, τεχνική πολυπλοκότητα που δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι βιώσιμη, αισθητική κατακρεούργηση και RF δείκτη δυσκολίας 10/10.

Ο συγκεντρωτισμός έχει τα καλά του αλλά και πολύ περισσότερους κινδύνους.

Το λινκ δεν είναι παντρειά ... άσε να παίξει και κανένας νέος. Δεν είναι ανώδυνο, σίγουρα θα σπάσει νεύρα, μιας και ένας νέος δεν είναι και τόσο τεχνικά καταρτισμένος σαν και εσένα... Αλλά αξίζει και έχει και αυτό τις έμμεσες απολαβές του.

Την μια περίπτωση του δικτύου την έχω καταλάβει…πιστεύω… την δικιά σου δυσκολεύομαι… έχεις τα φόντα για κάτι καλύτερο…  ::

----------


## acoul

ο dti βοηθάει κάθε νέο όσο κανένας από την παρέα ... απλά θέλουμε πολύ δρόμο μέχρι οι νέοι να εξελιχθούν σε dti-like beasts ...  ::

----------


## dti

> Όλα γίνονται... η απορία μου είναι γιατί κανένας δεν σε βοηθάει με κανένα λινκ?


Τί εννοείς οτι δεν με βοηθάει κανείς;  ::  Πώς βγαίνουν τα links; Με εγκατάσταση από τη μία πλευρά μόνο; Σαφώς και υπάρχει συνεργασία με τους υπόλοιπους κομβούχους που εμπλέκονται στο κάθε link...
Και όχι μόνο... π.χ. ο acoul και ο mew έχει αναλάβει το θέμα της δρομολόγησης, ο geomanous την τήρηση των στατιστικών, ο m0bius επανειλημένα τη συντήρηση του DNS, ο katsaros_m hagerοδουλειές, o nvak πάντα πρόθυμος στην προμήθεια feeders, o electrogen πάντα πρόθυμος στην προμήθεια σε φιλικές τιμές πιάτων, κλπ. κλπ. 




> ]Η κατάσταση εκεί έχει τεράστιο διαχειριστικό κόστος, τεχνική πολυπλοκότητα που δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι βιώσιμη, αισθητική κατακρεούργηση και RF δείκτη δυσκολίας 10/10.


Η τεχνική πολυπλοκότητα όντως υπάρχει και έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός οτι ο κόμβος όντας από τους πρώτους στο awmn έχει περάσει από πολλά διαφορετικά setups ακολουθώντας την πορεία εξέλιξης του δικτύου, ή χαράσσοντας σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις νέους δρόμους...
Όσο υπάρχει διάθεση και χρόνος ενασχόλησης για το hobby μας, τόσο θα υπάρχει κι ο κόμβος.
Για την "αισθητική" των κόμβων μας αν και έχω γράψει πρόσφατα θα κάνω μόνο το εξής σχόλιο, αν και όλα είναι σχετικά... Χθες περνώντας από την οδό Λιοσίων, παρατήρησα έναν ωραιότατο συγκαλυμένο σταθμό κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Ήταν μέσα σε "πέτρινη" καπνοδόχο σε πολύ νέα πολυκατοικία, με αρκετά απούλητα διαμερίσματα... Πραγματικό αριστούργημα από θέμα αισθητικής, ΑΛΛΑ κατά 99% παράνομη...  ::  




> Το λινκ δεν είναι παντρειά ... άσε να παίξει και κανένας νέος. Δεν είναι ανώδυνο, σίγουρα θα σπάσει νεύρα, μιας και ένας νέος δεν είναι και τόσο τεχνικά καταρτισμένος σαν και εσένα... Αλλά αξίζει και έχει και αυτό τις έμμεσες απολαβές του.


Το οτι τα links βγαίνουν συνεχώς με νέους, σου λέει κάτι;
Το οτι έχω βοηθήσει και "ξεπετάξει" αρκετούς πρώην clients των ap's μου, σου λέει κάτι;
Τελικά η ενεργός συμμετοχή κάποιων παλιών στο δίκτυο, μήπως ενοχλεί κάποιους;  ::

----------


## acoul

> Τελικά η ενεργός συμμετοχή κάποιων παλιών στο δίκτυο, μήπως ενοχλεί κάποιους;


σώωωωωπα ... !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Φιλική συμβουλή... πραγματικά.... ξε......

Edited... αααααχ βαχχχχ

----------


## NetTraptor

Κάποιες φορές ΠΡΕΠΕΙ... να ταλαιπωρηθούμε και να μην έχουμε διαδρομές για να περάσουν από το μανίκι που έχουμε περάσει όλοι μας... έτσι απλά..

Μαζί με αυτούς περνάμε και εμείς... και άλλο μανίκι... αλλά αυτό είναι το ωραίο του Hobby...  :: 

Τα 20 λινκ σε μια ταράτσα είναι κάτι άλλο...

Acoul Πάψε να γ... κ.... δεν βαρέθηκες την νουγκατίνα του Δαμιανού?

Συζήτηση κάνουμε και όχι επίθεση... ίσως όλοι να μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε...

 ::

----------


## Ernest0x

Δαμιανέ, το μόνο πρόβλημα με τα πολλά σου links είναι ότι στην τριγύρω περιοχή υπάρχει μια ασυμμετρία στο traffic. Προτιμούνται paths που έχουν μέσα τον κόμβο σου. Έτσι, κάποια links, ενώ είναι μια χαρά, δεν αξιοποιούνται παρά μόνο για τοπική κίνηση κυρίως, αφού σε ένα 2-3 hops παρακάτω υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να υπάρχει άλλη διαδρομή που περνάει από σένα, πιο μικρή. Έχε στο μυαλό σου από εδώ και στο εξής, στους πιο μακρυνούς σου peers να βάζεις ενδοιάμεσους τους πιο κοντινούς σου. Δηλαδή κάποια απ' τα δικά σου interfaces να μεταφερθούν στους πιο κοντινούς σου peers. Σίγουρα δεν γίνεται σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, αλλά νομίζω μπορεί να γίνει σε κάποιον ικανοποιητικό βαθμό. Και επειδή είναι δύσκολο να τρέχεις ο ίδιος σε όλους του peers σου, αν και θα έπρεπε να τρέχουν εκείνοι, μπορούμε να μοιράσουμε τα στησίματα ανά περιοχή σε όσους κομβούχους έχουν χρόνο και διάθεση ν' ασχοληθούν.

----------


## zod

> Δαμιανέ, το μόνο πρόβλημα με τα πολλά σου links είναι ότι στην τριγύρω περιοχή υπάρχει μια ασυμμετρία στο traffic. Προτιμούνται paths που έχουν μέσα τον κόμβο σου. Έτσι, κάποια links, ενώ είναι μια χαρά, δεν αξιοποιούνται παρά μόνο για τοπική κίνηση κυρίως, αφού σε ένα 2-3 hops παρακάτω υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να υπάρχει άλλη διαδρομή που περνάει από σένα, πιο μικρή. Έχε στο μυαλό σου από εδώ και στο εξής, στους πιο μακρυνούς σου peers να βάζεις ενδοιάμεσους τους πιο κοντινούς σου. Δηλαδή κάποια απ' τα δικά σου interfaces να μεταφερθούν στους πιο κοντινούς σου peers. Σίγουρα δεν γίνεται σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, αλλά νομίζω μπορεί να γίνει σε κάποιον ικανοποιητικό βαθμό. Και επειδή είναι δύσκολο να τρέχεις ο ίδιος σε όλους του peers σου, αν και θα έπρεπε να τρέχουν εκείνοι, μπορούμε να μοιράσουμε τα στησίματα ανά περιοχή σε όσους κομβούχους έχουν χρόνο και διάθεση ν' ασχοληθούν.


+++
Στην περίπτωση αυτή είμαι διατεθειμένος να βοηθήσω και εγώ.

----------


## Cha0s

Αναρωτιέμαι για μερικούς τι άλλαξε τις αντιλήψεις τους για τα πολλά λινκ...

Κάποτε με κράζανε...τώρα δεν λένε τίποτα...


Βρε πως γυρνάνε οι καιροί ε;

----------


## enaon

Είναι το φαινόμενο, χαλίφης στην θέση του χαλίφη. Βρέθηκαν άλλοι τρόποι, κάποιοι για κοινό as κίνησαν, κάποιοι για confederations, κάποιοι πιάτα γεμίσανε, κάποιοι κάναν σουβλάκια. 

Οπότε βγαίνει το ηθικό δίδαγμα, που λέει ότι όταν σου φωνάζουν για κάτι που κάνεις μόνο εσύ, δεν θέλουν να σταματήσουν εσένα, αλλά όλους τους επόμενους. Πολύ μπέρδεμα..  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Οπότε βγαίνει το ηθικό δίδαγμα, που λέει ότι όταν σου φωνάζουν για κάτι που κάνεις μόνο εσύ, δεν θέλουν να σταματήσουν εσένα, αλλά όλους τους επόμενους. Πολύ μπέρδεμα..


Αν ήταν για τους επόμενους καλά θα ήταν... όταν όμως οι ίδοι γίνανε οι επόμενοι;


Κάτι δεν πάει καλά εκεί με τον εαυτό τους μάλλον  ::

----------


## enaon

η προσωπικότητα, έχει για μεταβλητή τον χρόνο, άρα οι ίδιοι, μετά από την εμφάνιση του χαλίφη κλπ, έγιναν οι επόμενοι, και αυτό είναι μάλλον φυσιολογική αντίδραση, για αυτό είναι πολύ μπέρδεμα  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Δαμιανέ, ξαφνικά έχασα το δικό σου άκρο και από scan δεν σε βρίσκω...

Συνέβη κάτι??

----------


## Themis Ap

Μόλις επανήλθε. Έκανες κάποια δοκιμή ή κάτι άλλο παίχτηκε?

----------


## dti

> Μόλις επανήλθε. Έκανες κάποια δοκιμή ή κάτι άλλο παίχτηκε?


Είχε (ξανα)κολλήσει ο router  ::  
Θ΄αλλαχθεί το τροφοδοτικό του κάποια στιγμή μέσα στην εβδομάδα.

----------


## dti

Για λίγο κάτω ο router 10.37.56.244 (επομένως δεν θα παίζουν τα links προς antonisst, ttel, bikyugo, panick).

----------


## dti

Nέο link (το 17ο bb) με ayis #2804  ::  
Η ιδιαιτερότητα αυτού του link είναι οτι έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν ασύρματο interface ένα Ubiquiti Networks LiteStation5 με openWRT (kamikaze) καθώς το εργοστασιακό firmware είχε περίεργη συμπεριφορά (ενσωματωμένο traffic shaping που περιόριζε την κίνηση στα 6/1 Mbps). Με το openWRT όλα φαίνονται οτι πηγαίνουν πολύ καλύτερα. Για κεραία χρησιμοποιείται μια grid Pacific Wireless (ή Equinox) με το σχετικό feederhorn.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον acoul (για τις άπειρες ερωτήσεις μέχρι να σεταριστεί το openWRT), τον xrg (που έβαλε το χεράκι του την κατάλληλη στιγμή για να ξαναπεράσουμε το kamikaze) και βέβαια τον ayis που έκανε υπομονή αρκετές ημέρες μέχρι να τελειώσουν οι ρυθμίσεις από την πλευρά μου.

Να και το LiteStation5 στο κουτάκι του.

----------


## alasondro

τι ταχύτητες πιάνει; το έχετε δοκιμάσει;

----------


## koum6984

> τι ταχύτητες πιάνει; το έχετε δοκιμάσει;


ετοιμος ημουν να ρωτησω και εγω αυτο

----------


## aangelis

η πλευρά του ayis παίζει και αυτή με madwifi;

----------


## dti

Ο ayis έχει mikrotik. Έκανα πριν λίγο ένα bandwidth test (κι ενώ πέρναγε ήδη αρκετό traffic σε όλα τα interfaces του) από τον router του ayis προς έναν από τους mikrotik routers μου.

Γενικά δεν ήταν πολύ ενθαρρυντικά τα αποτελέσματα, αλλά σίγουρα επιδέχονται βελτιώσεις.
Μέσα από το openwrt πώς μπορώ να κάνω bandwidth test προς τον router του ayis;

----------


## dti

Η προοπτική είναι κάποια στιγμή να γυρίσω το LiteStation5 στο link προς τον ttel που παίζει κι εκείνος με madwifi, ώστε να δοκιμάσουμε τα fast frames.

----------


## verano

> Nέο link (το 17ο bb) με ayis #2804


Ωωωωω, βλέπω ayis βγάλαμε ζεύξη με τον Θεό (#1)!

Μεγειά η καινούργια ζεύξη κύριοι dti και ayis!

Ο ayis έχει εξελιχθεί σε πολύ σημαντικό κόμβο της περιοχής!
Καλά για τον dti... δεν το συζητώ...

Άντε, καλό throughput και uptime.

Για τη συντήρηση δεν ανησυχώ (όπως μερικοί  ::  )...

----------


## B52

> Ο ayis έχει εξελιχθεί σε πολύ σημαντικό κόμβο της περιοχής!


...καλο ειναι να κοιταξει λιγο και τη διαδρομη προς το http://www.awmn.
Εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο τρωει σκαλωμα.... και σημερα δεν παιζει καθολου.
Κλεινοντας το λινκ με spirosco με παει απο εδω..



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute www.awmn   
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  mtik1.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  0.353 ms  0.195 ms  0.163 ms
 2  gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.44.126)  1.493 ms  2.042 ms  1.638 ms
 3  gw-openhaimer.tholos.awmn (10.2.92.137)  2.301 ms  2.765 ms  1.732 ms
 4  gw-tholos.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.81)  2.534 ms  3.208 ms  2.524 ms
 5  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)  2.842 ms  3.860 ms  3.970 ms
 6  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  4.001 ms  4.039 ms  4.157 ms
 7  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)  4.389 ms  4.411 ms  3.719 ms
 8  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  3.489 ms  5.419 ms  4.088 ms
```

----------


## alex-23

μπραβο dti δεν εχει φτασει ποτε καποιος τα 17 link σε ενα κομβο ανοιγεις τον δρομο  ::  
αλλα ξερεις οτι ο πρωτος τα ακουει κιολας!
ευχομαι να μην εχεις θορυβο μεταξυ των λινκ σου και ολα να παιζουν με μικρο tx power.  ::

----------


## Ernest0x

> Μέσα από το openwrt πώς μπορώ να κάνω bandwidth test προς τον router του ayis;


Αν έχει περαστεί το πακέτο του iperf στο openwrt και είναι ανοιχτός ο bandwidth server στο mikrotik χωρίς authentication στην default πόρτα (2000), μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις:


```
 iperf -c 10.x.y.z -p 2000
```

Μονάχα που αυτό δουλεύει μόνο στην μία κατεύθυνση. Αμφίδρομα (-d παράμετρος στο iperf) μάλλον δεν θα παίξει.

----------


## acoul

Μπράβο για την επιμονή και υπομονή dti !! Με fast frames, burst & compression συνήθως κερδίζεις ένα 20-30% χωρίς επιβάρυνση CPU !! Πάντως 2x22 Mbit δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημα !!

----------


## Cha0s

Όπως το βλέπει ο καθένας...

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Mπραβο!
Τι να πουμε κι εμεις με ενα κουτσο λινκ  ::

----------


## dti

Επανήλθε πριν λίγο ο έκτος router που ήταν κάτω λόγω τροφοδοτικού από σήμερα το πρωί. 
Ήταν το 2ο τροφοδοτικό από fireNAS που κάηκε τον τελευταίο μήνα.  ::  
Αντικαταστάθηκε με ένα picoPSU και όλα ΟΚ. 
Ευχαριστώ τον _DiMoN_ που ανταποκρίθηκε άμεσα για το picoPSU.

----------


## acoul

Να υπο0έσω το 12Volt. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να κάναμε μια ομαδική για το picoPSU των 32Volt !! Καλή και σωστή κίνηση το picoPSU.

----------


## dti

> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να κάναμε μια ομαδική για το picoPSU των 32Volt !!


ask _DiMoN_ που έχει κάποιες καλές "άκρες"...

----------


## Valis

> Επανήλθε πριν λίγο ο έκτος router που ήταν κάτω λόγω τροφοδοτικού από σήμερα το πρωί. 
> Ήταν το 2ο τροφοδοτικό από fireNAS που κάηκε τον τελευταίο μήνα.  
> Αντικαταστάθηκε με ένα picoPSU και όλα ΟΚ. 
> Ευχαριστώ τον _DiMoN_ που ανταποκρίθηκε άμεσα για το picoPSU.



Τα τροφοδοτικά αυτά έχουν 2-3 κατασκευαστικό πρόβλημα που μπορεί να φτιαχτούν. Αν τα θέλεις όταν γυρίσω απο την γερμανία τα βλέπουμε...

----------


## dti

Από τις 8 π.μ. περίπου είναι κάτω ο 4ος router λόγω τροφοδοτικού (το 3ο από τα fireNAS που καίγεται το τελευταίο διάστημα). 
Θα αντικατασταθεί το απόγευμα από picoPSU.
Με την ευκαιρία ίσως γίνουν κάποιες αμοιβαίες αλλαγές interfaces μεταξύ των διαφόρων routers ώστε τελικά το LiteStation5 να γυρίσει προς κάποιον κόμβο με linux router και το link προς ayis να είναι με mikrotik.

----------


## dti

Νέο bb link με atlas #7484 (χρειάζονται κάποια σεταρίσματα ακόμη από τον atlas αλλά προς το παρόν παίζει).

O 4ος router εξακολουθεί να κολλάει παρά την αλλαγή του τροφοδοτικού, οπότε αύριο κάποια στιγμή θα αλλαχθεί με έναν itox.
Πιθανότατα τότε θα γίνουν και κάποιες ακόμη αλλαγές ώστε να βελτιωθεί το σήμα στο link με τον ayis που έχει χαλάσει τις τελευταίες μέρες...

----------


## sv1bjr

> O 4ος router εξακολουθεί να κολλάει παρά την αλλαγή του τροφοδοτικού, οπότε αύριο κάποια στιγμή θα αλλαχθεί με έναν itox.


Μήπως γνωρίζεις από που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ ένα ή δύο itox ακόμη;

----------


## atlas

> Νέο bb link με atlas #7484 (χρειάζονται κάποια σεταρίσματα ακόμη από τον atlas αλλά προς το παρόν παίζει).


Όπως είπε και ο dti, το 18ο link του (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και το 1ο δικό μου (οεοοοο...) είναι γεγονός. Συγγνώμη που το πανηγυρίζω έτσι (σίγα το κατόρθωμα θα μου πείτε), αλλά με παίδεψε 3 ή 4 μήνες τώρα (το συγκεκριμένο) και πάνω από 6-7 μήνες η αναζήτηση. Έγιναν και οι ρυθμίσεις που έλεγε ο Δαμιανός, οπότε φαίνεται ΟΚ τώρα. Δαμιανέ, το μόνο που μένει είναι κάποια στιγμή να βελτιστοποιήσω το κεντράρισμά μου, μια και δεν το κάναμε ακόμα. 

Μέσα στο καλοκάρι θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω και ένα 2ο, κατά προτίμηση προς Χαλάνρι, Χολαργό, Μαρούσι, κτλ, όπου έχω καλή σχετικά οπτική επαφή, έτσι ώστε να συνδεθούν δύο μεγάλες περιοχές. 

Θέλω ειλικρινά να ευχαριστήσω τον dti για τη βοήθειά του (μέχρι και ρouterboard μου δάνεισε για troubleshooting), την υπομονή του (αφού δε με αι-σιχτιριάσε τόσο καιρό) και τη φιλοξενία που μου παρείχε ως client 14-15 μήνες τώρα.

Αντώνης
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Καλορίζικο  ::

----------


## dti

Δοκιμαστική λειτουργία μιας ip cam ( webcam2.dti.awmn ή 10.37.56.77 ) με θέα το πιάτο προς universalelectronics, το ανεμόμετρο του μετεωρολογικού σταθμού, κλπ. κλπ. 
username: awmn
password: awmn

'njoy!  ::

----------


## dti

Χθες το βράδυ έγιναν κάποιες αναγκαίες ρυθμίσεις στο adsl router ώστε να συνεχίσει να παρέχεται στους clients του κόμβου η πρόσβαση στο internet, μέσω της adsl σύνδεσής μου, στις παρακάτω υπηρεσίες / πόρτες σε tcp/udp:

imap2, pop3, ssh, 5050, icq, telnet, smtp, https, http, dns, msn, ftp, 3128, 8080, sip, 5061 

Ευχαριστώ τον Γιώργο (geomanous) για τις ρυθμίσεις στο speedtouch.
Αν δείτε κάτι περίεργο, μου λέτε.

----------


## dti

Ο κόμβος είναι κάτω λόγω προβλήματος στην παροχή του ups, μετά από τη μεσημεριανή καταιγίδα. 
Προς το παρόν δεν είμαι Αθήνα για να δω τί έχει γίνει ακριβώς, πάντως το ups σφυράει συνέχεια όταν είναι ανοιχτό και μετά από κάποιες προσπάθειες από συγγενικό πρόσωπο που είχε πρόσβαση στο χώρο, δεν φάνηκε να μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει τους routers.
Υπομονή, μέχρι τη Δευτέρα το αργότερο όλα θα είναι όπως πριν.

----------


## marius

Ισα που προλαβαμε να ενεργοποιησουμε το Λινκ με τον Antonisst επεσε παλι  ::   ::

----------


## atlas

> Ο κόμβος είναι κάτω λόγω προβλήματος στην παροχή του ups, μετά από τη μεσημεριανή καταιγίδα. 
> Προς το παρόν δεν είμαι Αθήνα για να δω τί έχει γίνει ακριβώς, πάντως το ups σφυράει συνέχεια όταν είναι ανοιχτό και μετά από κάποιες προσπάθειες από συγγενικό πρόσωπο που είχε πρόσβαση στο χώρο, δεν φάνηκε να μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει τους routers.
> Υπομονή, μέχρι τη Δευτέρα το αργότερο όλα θα είναι όπως πριν.


ΟΚ Δαμιανέ, 
ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. Όχι τίποτε άλλο, άλλα είχα αρχίσει να ψάχνομαι τι στραβό έκανα πάλι (όποιος καεί στο γάλα...)

----------


## VFXCode

To AP στο καναλι 7 φαινεται να δουλευει. Το AP στο 13 δεν το πιανω αρα ειναι ακομα down.

----------


## dti

Ο κόμβος προς το παρόν υπολειτουργεί, καθώς πραγματοποιούνται κάποιες αλλαγές. Μεταξύ των άλλων θα μπει σήμερα και το νέο ups (μια που οι πιθανότητες για blackout λόγω του καύσωνα είναι αυξημένες).

----------


## alex-23

τι ups εβαλες?
ποση ωρα κραταει?

----------


## dti

> τι ups εβαλες?
> ποση ωρα κραταει?


Μπήκε ένα Mustek PowerMust USB 2000VA 1080W
Δεν έχω προλάβει να δω με τα μάτια μου πόση ώρα κρατά τα 4 ταρατσοπισί + 2 routerboards + 1 server, μια που το εγκατέστησα λίγες ώρες πριν φύγω διακοπές. Πάντως με τις διακοπές της ΔΕΗ αυτές τις μέρες μάλλον καλά τα πήγε αν κρίνω από το uptime του κόμβου...

----------


## dti

Εδώ και 2 μέρες κόλλησε ο 4ος router (10.37.56.244), έγινε ένα reset σήμερα το πρωί, δούλεψε για 6 ώρες και ξανακόλλησε... ::  
Οπότε είναι κάτω τα links προς antonisst, ttel, ace, bikyugo & panick.

Καθώς είμαι διακοπές μέχρι την πρώτη βδομάδα του Ιουλίου, δεν είναι σίγουρο το πότε θα επανέλθει (αν και μέσω συγγενικού προσώπου, θα γίνει προσπάθεια για reset σε 2-3 μέρες μάλλον).

----------


## dti

> Εδώ και 2 μέρες κόλλησε ο 4ος router (10.37.56.244), έγινε ένα reset σήμερα το πρωί, δούλεψε για 6 ώρες και ξανακόλλησε... 
> Οπότε είναι κάτω τα links προς antonisst, ttel, ace, bikyugo & panick.


Μία από τα ίδια πάλι από χθες... ::  
Ελπίζω από Δευτέρα να ξανασηκωθεί, καθώς προς το παρόν είμαι Ωρωπό...

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Εδώ και 2 μέρες κόλλησε ο 4ος router (10.37.56.244), έγινε ένα reset σήμερα το πρωί, δούλεψε για 6 ώρες και ξανακόλλησε... 
> Οπότε είναι κάτω τα links προς antonisst, ttel, ace, bikyugo & panick.
> 
> 
> Μία από τα ίδια πάλι από χθες... 
> Ελπίζω από Δευτέρα να ξανασηκωθεί, καθώς προς το παρόν είμαι Ωρωπό...


WRAP ?

----------


## Valis

Μπα μάλλον firenas ή Itox IF15.

----------


## dti

Είναι το ένα από τα 3 itox IF 15 με picoPSU που έχω. 
Κάποια στιγμή θα δοκιμάσω ένα άλλο που έχω αχρησιμοποίητο.

----------


## dti

Ο κόμβος για λίγο θα είναι κάτω για να τοποθετηθούν 2 ip power switches ώστε να γίνεται remote επανεκκίνηση routers & servers όποτε χρειάζεται.
Οι έχοντες bb link μαζί μου θα ενημερωθούν σύντομα για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα έχουν πρόσβαση μέσω δικτύου ή internet.

----------


## sv1bjr

> Ο κόμβος για λίγο θα είναι κάτω για να τοποθετηθούν 2 ip power switches ώστε να γίνεται remote επανεκκίνηση routers & servers όποτε χρειάζεται.


Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει άμεσα, θα μπορούσες να μου στείλεις κάποιες λεπτομέρειες για τα " ip power switches ".

----------


## sv1bjr

Ευχαριστώ τον nc που είχε την καλωσύνη να μου στείλει στοιχεία για το ip power switch.

Δαμιανέ δεν χρειάζεται να στείλεις κάτι, έλαβα πλήρεις πληροφορίες.

----------


## igna

> Ευχαριστώ τον nc που είχε την καλωσύνη να μου στείλει στοιχεία για το ip power switches.
> 
> Δαμιανέ δεν χρειάζεται να στείλεις κάτι, έλαβα πλήρεις πληροφορίες.


μια από τα ίδια plz  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geomanous

Απο τις 21:00 της 3/9, ειναι κατω ενας ρουτερ και ακολουθως ειναι κατω τα interfaces με: geomanous, outliner, lebyathan, onair.

Κολλαει σπανια αυτο το μηχανακι, να λεμε την αληθεια, παντως τωρα ειναι κατω και εγω δεν εχω καταφερει να ενημερωσω τον dti....

----------


## geomanous

> .....παντως τωρα ειναι κατω και εγω δεν εχω καταφερει να ενημερωσω τον dti....


dti said: "Θα το κοιταξω το απογευμα"

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geomanous
> 
> .....παντως τωρα ειναι κατω και εγω δεν εχω καταφερει να ενημερωσω τον dti....
> 
> 
> dti said: "Θα το κοιταξω το απογευμα"


dti is cool

----------


## Vigor

Χαριτωμένοι δεν είναι?

----------


## acoul

> Χαριτωμένοι δεν είναι?


όταν βγάζουν λινκάκια, κάνουν ταρατσάδες, δεν εμπλέκονται σε φραπεδό-klikes και δεν αναλώνονται σε μικροκακιούλες: μια χαρά θα έλεγα !!

----------


## dti

Ο κόμβος είναι κάτω καθώς δεν πέτυχε το remote reset που επιχείρησα. 
Υπομονή μέχρι αύριο το μεσημέρι.

----------


## Themis Ap

> Ο κόμβος είναι κάτω καθώς δεν πέτυχε το remote reset που επιχείρησα. 
> Υπομονή μέχρι αύριο το μεσημέρι.


  ::  Και έλεγα μπας και πείραξα κάποια ρύθμιση ...  ::

----------


## VFXCode

Πωωωω ρε Δαμιανε και ηρθα απο απουσια 2.5 μηνων στην Κυπρο και δεν εχω AWMN????? Δεν ντρεπεσαι????  ::

----------


## dti

Όλα up'n' running! 
Ελπίζω, μετά από κάποιες νέες ρυθμίσεις που έγιναν στη συνδεσμολογία των ip power switches, την επόμενη φορά που θα επιχειρηθεί remote reset, να μην ξανακολλήσει τίποτε...

@VFXCode: Μήπως είναι καιρός να γίνεις κι εσύ backbone κόμβος;  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> Όλα up'n' running! 
> @VFXCode: Μήπως είναι καιρός να γίνεις κι εσύ backbone κόμβος;


Δεν υπαρχει ατομο και ειμαι και σε περιεργη θεση.

----------


## tripkaos

Γεια σου Δαμιανε
δεν κανεις κανα crash τεστ?μια που εισαι σπιτι και μπορεις να τα επαναφερεις?μια ωριτσα πες το μεγιστο,δεν πιστευω να δημιουργισεις καποιο προβλημα στο δυκτιο για ενα τεστ 15 λεπτων,πιστευω πως αξιζει μια τετοια δοκιμη...  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> Γεια σου Δαμιανε
> δεν κανεις κανα crash τεστ?μια που εισαι σπιτι και μπορεις να τα επαναφερεις?μια ωριτσα πες το μεγιστο,δεν πιστευω να δημιουργισεις καποιο προβλημα στο δυκτιο για ενα τεστ 15 λεπτων,πιστευω πως αξιζει μια τετοια δοκιμη...



Δεν σου μαθανε εσενα οτι δουλευει δεν το πειραζουμε ??????  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Όλα up'n' running! 
> @VFXCode: Μήπως είναι καιρός να γίνεις κι εσύ backbone κόμβος; 
> 
> 
> Δεν υπαρχει ατομο και ειμαι και σε περιεργη θεση.


Καλά, να κανονίσουμε κανένα meeting προς το τέλος του μήνα, μπας και βγει κανένα νέο bb link στην περιοχή...

----------


## VFXCode

> Καλά, να κανονίσουμε κανένα meeting προς το τέλος του μήνα, μπας και βγει κανένα νέο bb link στην περιοχή...


Εγω ετοιμος ειμαι.  ::

----------


## universalelectronics

Δαμιανε καλημερα, η καρτα του link μας μαλλον εχει προβλημα πρεπει να την αντικαταστησω!

----------


## geomanous

Εγινε ενα off/on σημερα στα μικροτικια γιατι ειχε κολλησει ενα απο δαυτα και επρεπε να το σηκωσουμε καπως....

----------


## nvak

κάτι εξακολουθεί να είναι κολημένο και να μην ρουτάρει ...

----------


## VFXCode

Παλι εισαι κατω δαμιανε.......  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> Παλι εισαι κατω δαμιανε.......


Επανήλθε  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από VFXCode
> 
> Παλι εισαι κατω δαμιανε....... 
> 
> 
> Επανήλθε



Για ποιο καναλι μιλας?? το 7 πρεπει να ειναι κατω ακομα....

----------


## dti

Η διακοπή οφείλετο σε πτώση του κεντρικού ρελέ και δυστυχώς καθυστέρησα πολύ να επιστρέψω σήμερα...
Τώρα λογικά είναι πάλι όλα ΟΚ (και για τους clients).

----------


## VFXCode

> Η διακοπή οφείλετο σε πτώση του κεντρικού ρελέ και δυστυχώς καθυστέρησα πολύ να επιστρέψω σήμερα...
> Τώρα λογικά είναι πάλι όλα ΟΚ (και για τους clients).



Thanx mate  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Παρατηρώ κάποια disconnect (reason: extensive data loss) για 2λεπτα.

Εχτές το πρωί κατά τις 10.30 και τα ξημερώματα κατά 01.00.

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## Themis Ap

Tα disconnect συνεχίζονται.

Κάποια φρίκη τρώει το μηχάνημα και κάνει κατά διαστήματα reboot, γιατί το λινκ επανέρχεται κάθε φορά, μετά από 1 λεπτό και 19 δευτερόλεπτα...  ::

----------


## VFXCode

Και να πω οτι ο DNS τρωει κατι κωλιματα ....  :: ......

----------


## geomanous

Μαλλον βρεθηκε η πηγη του κακου σχετικα με την δυσλειτουργια του dns του dti....




```
WiFi:/etc/bind# cat  /var/log/syslog | grep  10.19.147.60 | wc -l
4528024
```

Νομιζω ειναι περιττα τα σχολια....

Επισης...



```
linux:/etc/bind# nslookup 10.19.147.60
Server:         10.37.67.34
Address:        10.37.67.34#53

Non-authoritative answer:
60.147.19.10.in-addr.arpa       name = cots.selete.awmn.
```

Ιος? Προβλημα?

Δεν ξερω! Παντως ενα τρελλο dns query απο την ip αυτη ειχε στειλει στο θεο τα on queue jobs του συστηματος καθως και το file system.

Νομιζω πως με αυτο:



```
-A INPUT -s 10.19.147.60 -d 10.37.56.249 -p udp -m udp --dport 53 -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable 
-A INPUT -s 10.19.147.60 -d 10.37.56.249 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 53 -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable
```

θα αντιμετωπιστει το προβλημα.

Παρακαλω τον χρηστη με την εν λογω ip να μας ενημερωσει για το τι εγινε...

----------


## dti

Thanks Γιώργο!

----------


## VFXCode

τωρα δουλευει οκ ο DNS???

----------


## geomanous

> τωρα δουλευει οκ ο DNS???


Ετσι φαινεται!

Εχεις καποιο προβλημα?

Εγω χτυπησα καποια τυχαια και τα ανελυσε ολα...

----------


## VFXCode

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από VFXCode
> 
> τωρα δουλευει οκ ο DNS???
> 
> 
> Ετσι φαινεται!
> 
> Εχεις καποιο προβλημα?
> 
> Εγω χτυπησα καποια τυχαια και τα ανελυσε ολα...



Μεχρι στιγμης οχι... Good Work mate  ::

----------


## VFXCode

Βασικα δεν τα περνει με την πρωτη τα DNS... πχ το MSN Messenger μου εβγαζε προβλημα οτι DNS δεν δουλευει αλλα μετα απο κατι δευτερολεπτα δουλεψε. Την ιδια στηγμη mail.google.com δεν το εβρισκε αλλα μετα απο 1-1.5 λεπτο το βρηκε.... To ιδιο κανει και με αλλες διευθυνσης εκτος του awmn....

----------


## geomanous

Και παλι εγιναν τα ιδια και τα ιδια....

Το προβλημα ειναι γενικοτερο. Κατι δεν παει καλα με τη σελετε.

Την ιδια συμπεριφορα ειχαν και οι ips 10.19.147.9 και 10.19.147.7.

Παρατηρουσα και εγω traffic προς τον server μου σε πορτες περιεργες (9996). Δεν εχω πολυ χρονο τωρα να το ψαξω αλλα για την ωρα κανω drop οτι παει να περασει απο τον router μου απο το δικτυο σας (10.19.147.0/24).

Και φυσικα ο dns του καημενου του dti ειχε παει παλι κατα διαολου, ο οποιος ομοιως εστρωσε ακαριαια με το που εκοψα το δικτυο....

Μαλλον εχει κολλησει καποιον ιο η σελετε

Ευχομαι να το φτιαξουν γρηγορα και να μας ενημερσουν!

(για την ωρα εχω κοψει ολο το /24 προς το linux server του dti....)




```
REJECT     all  --  10.19.147.0/24       10.37.56.249       reject-with icmp-port-unreachable
```

----------


## VFXCode

Παλι κωλαει...... ή ειναι τελειως down.... wtf..... εχει ιο κατα 99.9%. αμα δεν κανω λαθος ο houseclub ειναι admin στην σελετε.

----------


## geomanous

> Παλι κωλαει...... ή ειναι τελειως down.... wtf..... εχει ιο κατα 99.9%. αμα δεν κανω λαθος ο houseclub ειναι admin στην σελετε.


Εχω μιλησει με τον houseclub και περιμνω ενημερωση. Εδω και αρκετη ωρα φαινεται να δουλευει πολυ καλυτερα.... Εγω οσες δοκιμες εκανα απαντησε σωστα και αμεσα... (εννοειται μεσα απο το συστημα).

Ετσι και αλλιως τον παρακολουθουμε τον ασθενη... Το προβλημα ειναι τι αρρωστια υπαρχει και που... Προσωπικα μου κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση να ειναι ιος στη σελετε και να το εχουμε παρει χαμπαρι μονο δυο κομβοι....

Τι να πω?

----------


## Themis Ap

Από πότε συμβαίνει και τί θα μπορούσαμε να ελέγξουμε για να διαπιστώσουνε αν έχουμε πρόβλημα;

----------


## VFXCode

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από VFXCode
> 
> Παλι κωλαει...... ή ειναι τελειως down.... wtf..... εχει ιο κατα 99.9%. αμα δεν κανω λαθος ο houseclub ειναι admin στην σελετε.
> 
> 
> Εχω μιλησει με τον houseclub και περιμνω ενημερωση. Εδω και αρκετη ωρα φαινεται να δουλευει πολυ καλυτερα.... Εγω οσες δοκιμες εκανα απαντησε σωστα και αμεσα... (εννοειται μεσα απο το συστημα).
> 
> Ετσι και αλλιως τον παρακολουθουμε τον ασθενη... Το προβλημα ειναι τι αρρωστια υπαρχει και που... Προσωπικα μου κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση να ειναι ιος στη σελετε και *να το εχουμε παρει χαμπαρι μονο δυο κομβοι....*
> 
> Τι να πω?



την πρωτη φορα ειχα δοκιμασει και αλλους DNS και οι περισσοτεροι βγαζαν το ιδιο προβλημα σε μενα τουλαχιστον.


EDIT εδω και δυο-τρεις μερες νμζ οτι ειναι....


ΥΓ ακυρο το προηγουμενο Post ειχε προβλημα ο router και δεν εβλεπα καθολου AWMN...

----------


## geomanous

```
-rw-r-----   1 root   adm       1029286670 Oct 11 20:15 syslog
-rw-r-----   1 root   adm        912197333 Oct 11 06:51 syslog.0
-rw-r-----   1 root   adm         10561475 Oct  9 10:35 syslog.1.gz
-rw-r-----   1 root   adm         34621774 Oct  9 06:27 syslog.2.gz
-rw-r-----   1 root   adm           278247 Oct  8 06:25 syslog.3.gz
```

Απο τις 9/10 ειναι το προβλημα!

Παρομοια φαινεται και απο εδω http://mrtg.ggeorgee.awmn/traffic/server_lan.cgi

Απο το βραδυ της δευτερας 8/10 παρουσιαζονται οι ασυμμετριες στην κινηση.

Ειχα εντοπισει τις εξης ips: 10.19.147.7, 10.19.147.9, 10.19.147.23, 10.19.147.30, 10.19.147.60

----------


## acoul

Καλή χρονιά Δαμιανέ.

----------


## igna

> Καλή χρονιά Δαμιανέ.



Μας έριξε μαύρη πέτρα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

απλά κουράστηκε λογικό δεν είναι?

----------


## acoul

αν οι καλοί φεύγουν τότε ... ποιοι μένουν ??

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## VFXCode

> Άμα κουραστούν οι πρωτεργάτες του AWMN, πάει, το κλείσαμε το μαγαζί.


Ενω αμα εχουν oρεξη οι "νεοι" δεν θα κλεισει if you get the point....

----------


## dti

> Καλή χρονιά Δαμιανέ.


Καλή Χρονιά (και πάλι!)  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Καλή χρονιά και από μένα.

Γιατί άραγε σιώπισε μια ηχηρή φωνή στο δίκτυο...  ::

----------


## dti

Νέο link με τον _DiMoN_ #205 (στη θέση του ανενεργού με τον xbelis). 
Αλλά και πρόβλημα με τον server wifi.dti.awmn (που συμπλήρωσε σχεδόν τετραετία...) : Kernel panic .... και δεν φορτώνει το debian, οπότε προς το παρόν οι clients ας κάνουν υπομονή.

----------


## senius

Καλορίζικο το *νέο* link και καλή επιτυχία στον server wifi.

----------


## trendy

Τι άλλο βγάζει στο kernel panic;

----------


## dti

Εδώ και δυό μέρες μπήκε σε λειτουργία ο νέος 1U server itox με debian και πάλι. 
Θερμές ευχαριστίες στον Γιώργο (geomanous) που ανέλαβε το στήσιμο.
Με την ευκαιρία αυτή ανέβηκαν επίσης οι σελίδες του μετεωρολογικού σταθμού Davis Vantage Pro2 που είχε εγκατασταθεί μεν από πέρυσι, αλλά ο παλιός πυρήνας που είχα στον προηγούμενο debian server δεν επέτρεπε τη σωστή λειτουργία της usb πόρτας όπου καταλήγει η κονσόλα του σταθμού.
Μπορείτε λοιπόν να ενημερώνεστε για τον καιρό στη Ν. Ιωνία εδώ: http://www.dti.awmn/wview

----------


## babisbabis

Ωραιο  ::

----------


## Vigor

Πολύ ωραία εκτίθενται τα στατιστικά του μετεωρολογικού σταθμού!
Nice!

----------


## slapper

well done και απο εμένα!!πολύ ωραια!!!  ::   ::

----------


## geomanous

Η κατασταση επανερχεται σιγα σιγα στην προηγουμενη. Ευτυχως ειχαμε βαλει μπροστα την διαδικασια την αντικαταστασης του server απο το καλοκαιρι, αλλα μια δυο ιδιαιτεροτητες ενος bridge interface μας ειχαν καθυστερησει. Κακα τα ψεματα ομως υπηρχε ετοιμο συστημα στο ραφι ετοιμο κατα 95% για να μπει στην μπριζα και να δουλεψει.

Το configuration του παλιου server εχει χαθει (θα δουμε δηλαδη...) καθως ο παλαιος δισκος φαινεται να μην μπορει να γινει mount. Και το manual fsck δεν καταφεραμε να το τρεξουμε.

Ενδεχομενως να υπαρξει καποια στιγμη θεμα με τους dns, η να απαντωνται μη ενημερωμενες ζωνες. Επισης δεν εχει σηκωθει ακομα dhcp και γενικως... ο,τι θυμομαστε το ανεβαζουμε. Ηταν και ενα συστημα που δουλευε πανω απο 2 χρονια.

back to work...  ::

----------


## geomanous

Τα sites 
eett.dti.awmn
yme.dti.awmn
europa.dti.awmn (δαμιανε χρειαζεται διορθωση στο wind οπου το link που εχει βαλεις ειναι europe και οχι europa)

εχουν επανελθει οπως και πριν... ελπιζω τουλαχιστον  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## senius

Δαμιανέ,

Thanks for accepting *ksenius (#14291)* as client.

----------


## manoskol

Παιδια το http://www.dti.awmn/wview απλά τα σπάει ειναι απο τις καλύτερες online υπηρεσίες του δικτύου
μηπώς να μας λέγατε πιο αναλυτικα σε τι εξοπλισμο υλοποιητε το ολο service (hardware και software)  ::

----------


## dti

Κατ΄αρχήν ανάλογες υπηρεσίες (όχι όμως διαφημισμένες) έχουν οι ad-hoc ( http://www.ad-hoc.awmn/metar ) και o kasiharis ( http://www.kasiharis.awmn/weather/weather.html )
Νομίζω οτι κάτι ανάλογο είχε κάνει κι ο spirit_hellas ( http://www.kairos.awmn ) αλλά κάπου έμεινε στη μέση, ή τέλος πάντων δεν ανανεώνεται πλέον...
Πιθανόν να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι με παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες που μου διαφεύγουν τώρα.
Στην περίπτωσή μου χρησιμοποιείται ο μετεωρολογικός σταθμός VantagePro 2 της Davis που συνδέεται ενσύρματα (υπάρχει και wireless έκδοση), με σχετική κονσόλα στο εσωτερικό του σπιτιού. Η κονσόλα αυτή διαθέτει υποδοχή για μια ειδική κάρτα / adapter για usb έξοδο. Στη συνέχεια με ένα καλώδιο miniUSB σε κανονικό USB καλώδιο τα δεδομένα φθάνουν στον server όπου τρέχει το open source λογισμικό wview. Υπάρχουν βέβαια κι άλλες λύσεις λογισμικού με κόστος (είτε πρόκειται για linux είτε για windows). 
Αρκετές ιδέες μπορείτε να πάρετε από αντίστοιχες προσπάθειες στο http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hellasweather/

----------


## geomanous

Επισης υπαρχει και αυτο http://www.rpmz.awmn/weather

Πιστευω οτι το http://www.weather.awmn θα πρεπει να συντηρηθει σχετικως ωστε στην πρωτη σελιδα να εχει ολους τους σταθμους του δικτυου.... , αν βεβαια συμφωνει με αυτο και ο owner του domain ad-hoc  ::

----------


## RpMz

> Επισης υπαρχει και αυτο http://www.rpmz.awmn/weather
> 
> Πιστευω οτι το http://www.weather.awmn θα πρεπει να συντηρηθει σχετικως ωστε στην πρωτη σελιδα να εχει ολους τους σταθμους του δικτυου.... , αν βεβαια συμφωνει με αυτο και ο owner του domain ad-hoc



Συμφωνώ με τον geomanous

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

Καλή σας μέρα και καλό μήνα.
την σελίδα http://www.kairos.awmn δεν την έχω εγκατάλειψη αλλα αντίθετος φτιάχνω μια πολύ καλύτερη και πολύ πιο ολοκληρωμένη σελίδα για τον καιρό. και εντός τον ενήμερων θα σας στην ανακοινώσω. 
Λόγο έλλειψης χρόνου δεν δεν πολύ μπαίνω στο forum για αυτό θα παρακαλέσω όση έχετε είδη μετεωρολογικούς σταθμούς να μου στείλετε pm τα link σας και κάποιο τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας voip η σταθερό.

----------


## dti

Ο κόμβος είναι κάτω λόγω λανθασμένου απομακρυσμένου χειρισμού...
Θα επανέλθει μόλις επιστρέψω Αθήνα.

----------


## acoul

Καλή Ανάσταση λοιπόν !!  ::

----------


## dti

Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους!  ::  
Ο κόμβος είναι up' n' running και πάλι!

----------


## geomanous

Εχω κατεβασει τον dhcp server του κομβου γιατι εδινε ασχετες ips....
Παρακαλουνται οι πελατες να μην καρφωνουν ips χωρις να εχουν συνεννοηθει με τον dti καθως αυτο μπορει να δημιουργησει conflicts.

----------


## geomanous

> Εχω κατεβασει τον dhcp server του κομβου γιατι εδινε ασχετες ips....
> Παρακαλουνται οι πελατες να μην καρφωνουν ips χωρις να εχουν συνεννοηθει με τον dti καθως αυτο μπορει να δημιουργησει conflicts.


O dhcp ανεβηκε και μπηκε ενα ban στην mac 00:11:7C:0A:31 :: 2 η οποια συνδεεται εχει ανοιχτο dhcp server και εχει κανει τους πελατες ανω κατω... Ο ιδιοκτητης ας επικοινωνησει μαζι μου ή με τον dti μπας και βγαλουμε καμμια ακρη...

----------


## geomanous

Παρουσιαστηκε αλλο ενα προβληματακι στον dhcp server



```
May  5 12:28:44 localhost dhcpd: no free leases on subnet 10.37.56.0
```

Θα το κοιταξουμε....  ::   ::

----------


## gski

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geomanous
> 
> Εχω κατεβασει τον dhcp server του κομβου γιατι εδινε ασχετες ips....
> Παρακαλουνται οι πελατες να μην καρφωνουν ips χωρις να εχουν συνεννοηθει με τον dti καθως αυτο μπορει να δημιουργησει conflicts.
> 
> 
> O dhcp ανεβηκε και μπηκε ενα ban στην mac 00:11:7C:0A:312 η οποια συνδεεται εχει ανοιχτο dhcp server και εχει κανει τους πελατες ανω κατω... Ο ιδιοκτητης ας επικοινωνησει μαζι μου ή με τον dti μπας και βγαλουμε καμμια ακρη...


geomanus και Δαμιανέ εγώ είμαι ο πελάτης που έχει δημιουργήσει την αναστάτωση...  ::   ::  
το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε όταν εγκατέστησα την 8.10 του ubuntu (όχι ότι φταίει η συγκεκριμένη διανομή, αν μη τι άλλο έπαιξε καλύτερα από οποιαδήποτε άλλη σε μένα) και από τότε όλα έγιναν άνω κάτω (ούτε στο interface του ρουτερ δεν μπορόυσα να μπώ). Τέλος πάντων αφού κατάφερα και έκανα ρεσετ στο ρούτερ, στην προσπάθειά μου να το ξανασετάρω έγινε όλο το κακό. Ζητώ και πάλι συγνώμη  ::   ::  
Αν μπορεί ο Δαμιανός ή εσύ geomanus επικοινωνίστε μαζί μου με ένα πμ ή από εδώ για να δόυμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dti

ΟΚ Γρηγόρη, απενεργοποίησα την καταχώρηση της MAC address σου από την access list του mikrotik.

----------


## gski

Ευχαριστώ Δαμιανέ. Μήπως θα μπορόυσες να μου στείλεις πμ ή email με τις ip που μου είχες δώσει για να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δε θα υπάρχουν conflicts?

----------


## geomanous

Εκανα κατι μικρες αλλαγες σε ολα τα ap's του dti. Λογικα κανεις δεν θα πρεπει να δει διαφορετικη συμπεριφορα. Αν κανενας (ή ολοι  ::  ) οι πελατες εχουν προβλημα ας κανουν ενα post για να κανω rollback

p.s. Εγω παντως σαν client παιζω μια χαρα...

----------


## geomanous

> Παρουσιαστηκε αλλο ενα προβληματακι στον dhcp server
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> May  5 12:28:44 localhost dhcpd: no free leases on subnet 10.37.56.0
> ```
> 
> Θα το κοιταξουμε....


Μεγαλωσε το range για τις προς αποδωση ips απο τον dhcp server. Αμεσως συνδεθηκαν 5 επιπλεον clients. Εγω παντως πραγματικα απορω, τοσο καιρο δεν ειχε δει κανεις το προβλημα? Δεν ειδα ουτε ενα post εδω μεσα με σχετικη αναφορα επι του θεματος.
Anyway... τωρα υπαρχουν free leases.

----------


## dti

Σήμερα υπάρχει προγραμματισμένη διακοπή ρεύματος από τη ΔΕΗ από τις 07:00-15:00 
Λόγω απουσίας μου ο κόμβος θα σηκωθεί αργά το απόγευμα.

----------


## geomanous

Επειδη μπουκωσε το dhcp pool του dti και ειχε rejects εκανα μια αλλαγη. Πλεον ο dhcp σερβιρει διευθυνσεις απο αλλο class C. Μην παραξενευτει κανεις. Οποιος ειχε static ip δεν εχει καμμια διαφορα με πριν. Οποιος ομως επαιζε με dhcp παιρνει πλεον αλλες ips. Τα dns files ειναι ετοιμα, αλλα δυστυχως ο dti δεν εχει ορισει το reverse dns στο wind και ετσι παιζει μονο το forward translation.

Αν καποιος client εχει προβλημα κανει post εδω η/και μιλαει μαζι μου, αν και εκανα σχετικες δοκιμες και φαινεται ολα να λειτουργουν κανονικα.

----------


## geomanous

> Επειδη μπουκωσε το dhcp pool του dti και ειχε rejects εκανα μια αλλαγη. Πλεον ο dhcp σερβιρει διευθυνσεις απο αλλο class C. Μην παραξενευτει κανεις. Οποιος ειχε static ip δεν εχει καμμια διαφορα με πριν. Οποιος ομως επαιζε με dhcp παιρνει πλεον αλλες ips. Τα dns files ειναι ετοιμα, αλλα δυστυχως ο dti δεν εχει ορισει το reverse dns στο wind και ετσι παιζει μονο το forward translation.
> 
> Αν καποιος client εχει προβλημα κανει post εδω η/και μιλαει μαζι μου, αν και εκανα σχετικες δοκιμες και φαινεται ολα να λειτουργουν κανονικα.



Ετοιμο και το reverse dns του νεου δικτυου. Ολα τωρα πρεπει να λειτουργουν στην εντελεια!!!

----------


## dti

> Ετοιμο και το reverse dns του νεου δικτυου. Ολα τωρα πρεπει να λειτουργουν στην εντελεια!!!


Ευχαριστούμε τον hostmaster για την άμεση ανταπόκριση στη σχετική αίτηση!

----------


## NetTraptor

::   ::

----------


## geomanous

Μαλλον επεσε ο ρελες καποια στιγμη και ο κομβος εκλεισε το μεσημερι (γυρω στις 12:30) εως οτου ο δαμιανος τον σηκωσει ξανα κατα τις 7 το απογευμα.

Δυστυχως ομως μεχρι και τωρα δεν λειτουργουσε καν ο dhcp. Εντελως τυχαια το παρατηρηρα και διορθωσα ενα μικρο λαθακι στο conf. 
Αν ειχε κανει καποιος καποιο post εδω περα, ειδικα σημερα κυριακη, θα ειναι αντιμετωπιστει νωριτερα.
Πραγματικα απορω, κανεις δεν πηρε χαμπαρι οτι εβλεπε το ssid αλλα δεν επαιρνε Ip?

Το προβλημα ειχε επηρεασει αποκλειστικα και μονο τους clients που παιρνουν διευθυνσεις μεσω dhcp και οχι οι static.

----------


## septic

φανταστικα οτι 8α ειναι σπιτι να το δει..

εκει που σερφαρα το πρωι πατησε εναν καλο κεραυνο και κολλησε το σερφ.. μαλλον απο το ρουτινγ προς τους ντιενες που θα αλλαξε και τσεκαρα το βρικι και ειδα οτι ειχα χασει το ενα λινκ...

οσο για τους κλιεντς παιζει να μην ειχανε ινετ...

----------


## septic

εχει κανει βλουμ απο τις 01:00 τα ξημερωματα...
http://3286.servehttp.com/cactos/index.php

----------


## VFXCode

dti τελικα τι εγινε με το AP?? ρωταω διοτι τωρα δεν το πιανω καθολου εδω και δυο μερες (αν δεν κανω λαθος).

----------


## geomanous

> dti τελικα τι εγινε με το AP?? ρωταω διοτι τωρα δεν το πιανω καθολου εδω και δυο μερες (αν δεν κανω λαθος).


Φουσκωσαν καποιοι πυκνωτες στο router που ειχε το 2ο ap του dti (channel 7, αν δεν απατωμαι). 
Το μηχανακι ειναι προς αντικατασταση... 
Λιγη υπομονη...

----------


## tripkaos

κατι παιζει με τον κομβο σου δαμιανε ενω μου στελνει routes δεν παιζει τιποτα...εκανα ping την ip του byteme τις altec και του leechers και μου λεει time out...

----------


## tripkaos

τελικα ακυρο sorry αλλα ειχα βαλει στο bgp network 10.37.61.0/26 αντι για 24 now up and running...

----------


## geomanous

mac ban στην διευθυνση: 00:4F:62:1A:19:30

εβαζε traffic στον κομβο με ip: 192.168.178.45 (λογικα καποιο fritzbox)

----------


## septic

http://www.dti.awmn/wview/

κατι παιζει με την ωρα η κώλυσε το εργαλειο ?

----------


## geomanous

> http://www.dti.awmn/wview/
> 
> κατι παιζει με την ωρα η κώλυσε το εργαλειο ?


Χαχα... καλα απιστευτο,ε??? Και μολις το κοιταξα και θεωρησα εντελως φυσιολογικα τα γραφηματα... Στραβομαρα,ε? οχι αστεια...

Ηθελε το γκιλι γκιλι του...μετα απο πολυ πολυ πολυ καιρο ομολογουμενως.

back to business....


thx  ::

----------


## septic

thks 

εχω φτιαξει ενα page και το παρακολουθω απο σπιτι και δουλεια καθημερινά.

----------


## dti

Χρόνια Πολλά, με υγεία και καλά links!!!

----------


## sv1bjr

Επι τέλους βλέπουμε τη παρουσία σου στο forum και πάλι έστω και για τα χρόνια πολλά.

Τα πράγματα θα είναι πολύ καλύτερα αν ακούγεσαι συχνότερα.....

Χρόνια πολλά, καλή χρονιά με υγεία.

----------


## universalelectronics

Χρονια πολλα! πραγματι η απουσια σου ειναι αισθητη.

----------


## nikpanGR

Χρ0νια πολλά.......και μην χάνεσαι......ειλικρινά δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να χάνεσαι......εξ αιτίας μιάς μειονότητας.....κρίμα είναι...Καλή χρονιά...

----------


## acoul

Έγκυρες πηγές μας πληροφόρησαν ότι ο παρών κομβούχος έκανε ταρατσάδες και αλφαδιάσματα μόλις μερικές ώρες πριν τα Χριστούγεννα με περισσότερο ζήλο από ποτέ άλλοτε ... μερικοί έρωτες δεν γιατρεύονται και περνούν με τίποτε !!

Χρόνια Πολλά !!

----------


## spirosco

Χρονια πολλα Δαμιανε, σε χασαμε  ::

----------


## nvak

Χρόνια πολλά και απο μένα 




> Έγκυρες πηγές μας πληροφόρησαν ότι ο παρών κομβούχος έκανε ταρατσάδες και αλφαδιάσματα μόλις μερικές ώρες πριν τα Χριστούγεννα με περισσότερο ζήλο από ποτέ άλλοτε ... μερικοί έρωτες δεν γιατρεύονται και περνούν με τίποτε !!
> 
> Χρόνια Πολλά !!


Έτσι εξηγείται γιατί χάλασε το λινκ μας.  ::  
Άσχημο καιρό διάλεξε για αναδιατάξεις.

----------


## yorgos

welcome back man!

----------


## Pater_Familias

Χρονια πολλα Δαμιανε

----------


## geomanous

Διαπιστωσα οτι υπαρχει ενα προβληματακι στο bgp που φιλτραρει και απορριπτει τις anycast διευθυνσεις που παιζουν dns etc...

Ειμαι στο ψαξιμο, αλλα νομιζω οτι συντομα θα ειμαστε οκ.

----------


## geomanous

> Διαπιστωσα οτι υπαρχει ενα προβληματακι στο bgp που φιλτραρει και απορριπτει τις anycast διευθυνσεις που παιζουν dns etc...
> 
> Ειμαι στο ψαξιμο, αλλα νομιζω οτι συντομα θα ειμαστε οκ.


Τωρα ειμαστε οκ, αλλα δε βλεπω και πολυ κινηση για να ειμαι ειλικρινής.

----------


## acoul

σε περιμένουν 4 pm το πρώτο από τις 30 Απριλίου 2009. 

οι αληθινοί έρωτες αντέχουν στον χρόνο !!

----------


## geomanous

ο κομβος μαλλον εμεινε απο ρευμα. Κρίμα και ήθελα να δω τι κατέγραψε ο μετεορολογικός σταθμος....

ο κομβος θα μείνει κατω τουλαχιστον μεχρι αυριο!

----------


## acoul

> σε περιμένουν 4 pm το πρώτο από τις 30 Απριλίου 2009. 
> 
> οι αληθινοί έρωτες αντέχουν στον χρόνο !!


ανακαλώ και αποσύρω άμεσα το παραπάνω !! κρεμασμένος από τον ιστό ο #1 χθες αλφάδιαζε μετά από 7+ χρόνια παρουσίας και συνεισφοράς στο awmn <-- να τα ακούνε και οι άλλοι παλιοί ... λίγο ήθελε για να ανάψει αμέσως η φλόγα της ταράτσας ξανά <-- και τι φλόγα !!


```
 1. wrap.dat.awmn                     0.0%     9    0.2   0.2   0.2   0.2   0.0
 2. wrc.dat.awmn                      0.0%     9    0.4   0.5   0.4   1.0   0.2
 3. gw-dat.phalbi.awmn                0.0%     9    1.9   1.9   1.8   2.1   0.1
 4. 10.14.161.129                     0.0%     8    1.7   5.1   1.7  18.9   6.3
 5. gw-phalbi.mkar.awmn               0.0%     8    2.3   4.7   2.3  15.2   4.5
 6. gw-sodapop.mkar.awmn              0.0%     8    2.5   3.9   1.8  16.9   5.3
 7. gw-mkar.dti.awmn                  0.0%     8    2.5   6.2   2.4  25.7   7.9
 8. wifi.dti.awmn                     0.0%     8    2.8   4.5   2.7   6.0   1.5
```

διαδρομούλες ... !!

----------


## nikpanGR

cool Δαμιανε.Κeep walking...

----------


## sv1bjr

Η σιωπή, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, είναι χρυσός.

Αλλά από την άλλη είναι κρίμα ο χρυσός και τα διαμάντια να παραμένουν στο σκοτάδι, αποστερώντας μας την δυνατότητα να απολαμβάνουμε την λάμψη τους θαυμάζοντάς τα......

----------


## acoul

εμένα πάντως μου λείπει η φωνή & ματιά του ... απλά χαίρομαι που επιβεβαίωσα πρώτο χέρι ότι η φλόγα όχι μόνο δεν έσβησε αλλά έχει γίνει και πιο επικίνδυνη ... !!

----------


## geomanous

δε το βλεπω πολυ σοι το Link με mkar.

Το i-movies σερνεται πανω απο εκει... και χωρις να εχει το Link ιδιαιτερο traffic.

Αν δεν μπορει να λειτουργησει καλυτερα... μαλλον πρεπει να κατεβει.

----------


## acoul

χθες έπαιξε ταρατσάδα στον κόμβο του dti με τον #1. χαρά μου και τιμή μου. με 2-3 σάλτους βρέθηκε στην κορυφή του υπερ-πύργου του και με σίγουρες και σταθερές κινήσεις μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά κέντραρε τζετ το λινκ. τι να λέμε τώρα ... ο παλιός είναι αλλιώς <-- τέλος !!

@geomanous: ρίξε μια ματιά τώρα ... BTW, το i-movies πάντα θα σέρνεται στην τωρινή του υλοποίηση και jumbo turbo 500Mbit λινκ να βγάλει, πάντα θα υπάρχουν τα next-hop λινκ που είναι και θα είναι best effort.

----------


## ysam

> BTW, το i-movies πάντα θα σέρνεται στην τωρινή του υλοποίηση και jumbo turbo 500Mbit λινκ να βγάλει, πάντα θα υπάρχουν τα next-hop λινκ που είναι και θα είναι best effort.


Για κάνε μας λίγο λιανά αυτό που λες.. Τι εννοείς και τι υπονοείς.. 
Σε ποια υλοποίηση αναφέρεσαι? Για πια λινκ?

Πέταξες μία πρόταση που ουσιαστικά ακυρώνει όλο το δίκτυο αφού δεν το έχεις φτιάξει εσύ φυσικά..

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
>  BTW, το i-movies πάντα θα σέρνεται στην τωρινή του υλοποίηση και jumbo turbo 500Mbit λινκ να βγάλει, πάντα θα υπάρχουν τα next-hop λινκ που είναι και θα είναι best effort.
> 
> 
> Για κάνε μας λίγο λιανά αυτό που λες.. Τι εννοείς και τι υπονοείς.. 
> Σε ποια υλοποίηση αναφέρεσαι? Για πια λινκ?
> 
> Πέταξες μία πρόταση που ουσιαστικά ακυρώνει όλο το δίκτυο αφού δεν το έχεις φτιάξει εσύ φυσικά..


Άλλο θέλει να πει. Πάντα θα υπάρχει ένας κόμβος μου να σας τα κάνει *#@#$$&$#($#(  ::

----------


## 7bpm

@Acoul: Έχεις καμιά καλλίτερη ιδέα για την υλοποίηση αυτής της υπηρεσίας βρε Αλέξανδρε και δεν μου το έχεις αναφέρει; 

Ένα χρόνο τώρα με τόσα trace routes, pings και bandwidth tests που έχουν γίνει το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι ή πρέπει κάποιοι κόμβοι να φτιαχτούν ή να κλείσουν. Κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι δεν βγαίνω στο forum και φωνάζω να φταίξετε τα links σας; Δώστε bandwidth να έχει ο λαός και κλείστε τις “μαύρες τρύπες”.

Εντάξει, best effort είπαμε αλλά όταν ένας κόμβος έχει προβλήματα για ένα χρόνο τώρα it’s no effort at all. Και εάν έχουν κάνει κάποιο effort αλλά δεν βλέπεις άσπρη μέρα τότε ας το αφήσουν το hobby τελείως γιατί δεν διορθώνονται/μαθαίνουν με τίποτα. 

Από Dti για παράδειγμα όποιος περνά δεν βλέπει ούτε i-Movies ούτε i-Series αλλά από Κατερίνη σε σύνδεση ασύρματη με Θεσσαλονίκη και μετά μέσο VPN βλέπουν..! Για 38 hops μιλάμε και όχι μόνο i-Movies αλλά και High Definition.

----------


## NetTraptor

Με 3g παίζει ... από Κατερίνη βλέπουν, με packet radio θα παίζει σε λίγο.... από awmn γιοκ. Έχει πέσει κόφτης  ::  
Κάτσε κάπου τώρα θα σκάσει και η κοτσάνα περί multicast, το κακό το Mikrotik, τον φραπέ, την πεταλούδα και τα πλακάκια του μπάνιου μου.  ::  

Λίγη κουλτούρα ρε μαμωτο...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

τρεις και ο κουκος..και τις πταιει αραγε?ολο οι ιδιοι και οι ιδιοι ουτε λεωφορειο δεν γεμιζετε..ανοιχτητε....απλωθείτε...

----------


## acoul

δεν φταίνε οι τρεις και ο κούκος, φταίνε οι άλλοι δεκατρείς που απλά δεν τό'χουν, να φέρουν δηλαδή την απαραίτητη κάψα για να συνεχιστεί το τραίνο του ανοικτού και ελεύθερου δικτύου.

Θέλει ιδεολογία και όρεξη. όχι νοοτροπία ότι αρπάξουμε, leech, warez, crack, voip <-- μα καλά τι λέει ο κόσμος τόσες ώρες στα voip ήθελα να ήξερα ...

όταν ξεκαθαρίσει το νομικό τοπίο με τις άδειες στο μπρίκι και το υλικό που διακινείται στο δίκτυο ίσως να ανεβάσουμε λίγο πιο ψηλά κάποια στιγμή την σημαία του κινήματος της ιδεολογίας του ανοικτού και ελεύθερου λογισμικού.

με απλά λογάκια: να μην κλέβουμε --> να δημιουργούμε !! για το i-movies για παράδειγμα, ας γίνει Αγγελόπουλος ο τράπτορας που το έχει και λίγο και ας βγάλει μερικά ταινιάκια με πρωταγωνιστή τον ysam να ψάχνει τις προβληματικές διαδρομές του δικτύου προκειμένου να τις εξαφανίσει !!

Sorry dti, ξέρω ότι κάπου γελάς με όλα αυτά ... μπορεί να εμφανιστεί ξαφνικά από τη γωνία το φρέσκο και αξιόλογο νέο αίμα με όρεξη και διάθεση ... ποτέ δεν ξέρεις  :: 

σήμερα έχει ταρατσάδα με ggeorgan στο wait για αυτό είμαι στα κέφια μου. να είμαστε όλοι καλά και να βγάζουμε αξιόλογες και χρήσιμες νέες διαδρομές.

----------


## xrg

> ... πρέπει κάποιοι κόμβοι να φτιαχτούν ή να κλείσουν. ... Δώστε bandwidth να έχει ο λαός και κλείστε τις “μαύρες τρύπες”.


Αυτή είναι η κατάσταση στην οποία παγιδεύτηκε το awmn.

----------


## ysam

> με πρωταγωνιστή τον ysam να ψάχνει τις προβληματικές διαδρομές του δικτύου προκειμένου να τις εξαφανίσει !!


????? Τι βλέπουν πάλι τα ματάκια μου πρωί πρωί.. Τώρα αυτό τι είναι ακριβώς? Σε πια διαδρομή αναφέρεσαι και πότε εγώ και με ποιον τρόπο προσπαθώ να εξαφανίσω διαδρομές έστω και προβληματικές. 

Τι πίνεις όμως δεν μας είπες, αναρωτιέμαι χρόνια βέβαια αλλά δεν το έχω ακόμα..

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από 7bpm
> 
> ... πρέπει κάποιοι κόμβοι να φτιαχτούν ή να κλείσουν. ... Δώστε bandwidth να έχει ο λαός και κλείστε τις “μαύρες τρύπες”.
> 
> 
> Αυτή είναι η κατάσταση στην οποία παγιδεύτηκε το awmn.


έτσι είναι! οι άλλοι, οι προικισμένοι, οι ικανοί, οι καλύτεροι και ότι άλλο ονειρικό τίτλο/ετικέτα θα θέλαμε να τους αποδώσουμε, απλά ΔΕΝ <-- μας τέλειωσαν, την έκαναν με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια και σάλπαραν για ξωτικές παραλίες και λιμάνια της απόλυτης μοναξιάς, εξορίας και απομόνωσης!

αυτοί μείναμε, αυτό το υλικό υπάρχει και προσπαθούμε να χορεύουμε όσο πιο κομψά γίνεται - βλέπε Ιστορία του μπλουζ. <-- τα καταφέρνουμε --> τουλάχιστο το AWMN δεν πρόκειται να βάλει ποτέ λουκέτο όπως μεγάλα ιδιωτικά συγκροτήματα, πρωτοβουλίες και τα συναφή !!

αν με ρωτήσεις, αυτό έχει την πραγματική γλύκα, ειδικά για έναν ποιητή, σε σχέση με τον δηθενισμό και την ελαφρότητα της ελιτΑρίας <-- μου έχει καρφωθεί τελευταία ο όρος και τον έχω λατρέψει !!

@ysam: σε βλέπω να σκας μύτη σε ταράτσες τελευταία και σε χαίρομαι ... μην στραβώνεις, best effort είναι και παιγνίδι <-- υπάρχει πιο ωραίο πράμα από το παιγνίδι ??

----------


## ysam

Το παιγνίδι τις παλινδρομικής κίνησης του ενός καρπού εννοείς? Αυτό που παίζεις δηλαδή μονίμως? Δεν ξέρω δεν απαντώ.

Erase and rewind μου είσαι συνέχεια όμως και δεν θα τα πάμε καλά.

Από την μία μας λες ότι σου αρέσει που μας βλέπεις στις ταράτσες και από την άλλη μας την λες που βγάζουμε λινκς? Μετά μας λες ότι ακυρώνουμε διαδρομές? Μετά την λες ευθέως για την υπηρεσία του 7bpm και τις χάλια υλοποίησης.. Όταν σε ρωτάμε μας πετάς το γνωστό "Open Network" και μετά για να μας τελειώσεις μας λες ότι κλέβουμε και άλλα ωραία περί νομικού πλαισίου για MT. 

Από προτάσεις 0. 

ΕΛΕΟΣ Θα πω εγώ για άλλη μία φορά..

----------


## acoul

> Το παιγνίδι τις παλινδρομικής κίνησης του ενός καρπού εννοείς? Αυτό που παίζεις δηλαδή μονίμως? Δεν ξέρω δεν απαντώ.


δηλαδή εσύ δεν; ή μήπως ως στέλεχος βάζεις άλλους να κάνουν την δουλειά; τι να πω ... υποκλίνομαι ταπεινά ... !!

από την άλλη, αν οι περισσότεροι είναι του ΔΕΝ, αδυνατώ να καταλάβω πως το Internet έχει όσο μεγάλη ανάπτυξη ... ίσως το National Geographic ... τι να πω (δις)

----------


## 7bpm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από 7bpm
> 
> ... πρέπει κάποιοι κόμβοι να φτιαχτούν ή να κλείσουν. ... Δώστε bandwidth να έχει ο λαός και κλείστε τις “μαύρες τρύπες”.
> 
> 
>  Αυτή είναι η κατάσταση στην οποία παγιδεύτηκε το awmn.


Πιστεύεις δηλαδή ότι κόμβοι ή links που κάθονται και χαροπαλεύουν θα πρέπει να παραμένουν ενεργά; Μάλλον ανέλυσε μου λιγάκι παραπάνω το comment σου γιατί ίσως εγώ δεν το κατάλαβα σωστά. 





> BTW, το i-movies πάντα θα σέρνεται στην τωρινή του υλοποίηση και jumbo turbo 500Mbit λινκ να βγάλει, πάντα θα υπάρχουν τα next-hop λινκ που είναι και θα είναι best effort.


 Την ιδέα όμως περί υλοποίησης Streaming υπηρεσίας θέλω να ακούσω γιατί όλα τα’ άλλα έχουν πλέον καταλήξει σε κοκορομαχίες εδώ περά. 


ΥΓ. και μήπως να έπρεπε να μεταφέρουμε την συζήτηση σε κάποιο άλλο thread; Χρειάζεται ίσως και λίγος σεβασμός με τα άσχετα στο thread αυτού του κόμβου.

----------


## nikpanGR

Λίγη υπομονή....Ερχεται το tv.awmn..Απλά λίγη υπομονή..best efford...και χωρίς υπηρέτες....

----------


## ysam

Τι εννοείς? Broadcast service? 

Θα βάλεις και multicast ?

----------


## john70

έλεος ρε Αλέξανδρε , 

22 /7 είναι ακόμα που να πιάσουν και οι ζέστες . Ξεκαβάλα λίγο το ελεύθερο καλάμι και τράβα σε καμια παραλία , Το "L art de paparology ver.3" μπορείς να το εκδώσεις απο τον Σεπτέμβριο  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Τι εννοείς? Broadcast service? 
> 
> Θα βάλεις και multicast ?


Υπομονη...

----------


## ysam

Νάτος και ο άλλος ο κρυψίνος.. 

Καλά άστο μεγάλε κάηκες..

----------


## acoul

παραδίδεται σε κυκλοφορία νέα ταχεία και οικολογική διαδρομή dti <--> mkar βασισμένη εξολοκλήρου σε ελεύθερο και ανοιχτό λογισμικό. latest & greatest openwrt/madwifi με fast frames & bursting μπορεί να δώσει 40+Mbit <-- enjoy !!


```
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. gw-dti.mkar.awmn                  0.0%    40    1.6   1.8   1.4   4.1   0.5
 2. RS.mkar.awmn                    0.0%    40    1.7   2.1   1.5  16.1   2.3
 3. gw-mkar.makaras.awmn              0.0%    40    2.2   2.5   2.1   5.9   0.7
 4. alix-2.makaras.awmn                0.0%    40    2.4   2.8   2.3   6.0   0.8
 5. gw-makaras.dait.awmn              0.0%    39    3.0   3.6   2.7  13.2   1.9
 6. gw-dait.infosat3.awmn             0.0%    39    4.2   5.1   3.9   9.0   1.4
 7. 10.71.139.1                       0.0%    39    9.3  24.5   4.6 734.4 116.7
```




> δε το βλεπω πολυ σοι το Link με mkar.
> 
> Το i-movies σερνεται πανω απο εκει... και χωρις να εχει το Link ιδιαιτερο traffic.
> 
> Αν δεν μπορει να λειτουργησει καλυτερα... μαλλον πρεπει να κατεβει.


για δες το ξανά. χρησιμοποίησε κάτι πιο αξιόπιστο για benchmark από το i-movies  ::

----------


## geomanous

> # put static routes here so tou don't need to run ospf
> # put here all the remote wan routes (BB link on other routers)
> # put this wan (BB link) route as static on route reflector 
> # you are done


Γιατί αυτό? Αφού όλα τα υπόλοιπα κουτιά παίζουν ospf, γιατί αυτό όχι?

----------


## geosid

να πω και εγω τη μαλακι@ μου και ας τη παρει το ποταμι .....

Καταρχην εχετε ξεκολιασει το τοπικ του dti
δευτερον - Αλεξανδρε μου ερχεται καπως περιεργα στο μυαλο ολα τα τελευταια σου ποστ , απο τη μια εισαι ενθερμος υποστηρικτης του ανοιχτου λογισμικου και των ελευθερων υπηρεσιων και απο την αλλη τα εχεις βαλει με μια υπηρεσια που αυτη τη στιγμη και εδω και αρκετο καιρο ειναι η καλυτερη υπηρεσια που προσφερει το δικτυο μας. Δεν θα επρεπε να το κανεις αυτο μονο και μονο αν σκεφτεις οτι ο Σταυρος δεν εκανε την υπηρεσια για τη παρτι του , την εφτιαξε και συνεχιζει να τη βελτιωνει οχι επειδη περιμενει να ακουσει το μπραβο το δικο μου , το δικο σου η του καθενα απο εδω μεσα . το κανει επειδη το γουσταρει . οπως εσυ στηνεις κομβους με ελευθερο λογισμικο και ειναι επιλογη σου , ετσι και ο Σταυρος κραταει το imovies. 
Η διαμαχη για το ποιος κανει παλινδρομικες κινησεις επι καθετου αξονος ( τραβαει μαλ@κια ) μου θυμιζουν διαμαχες του στυλ ποιος την εχει ποιο μεγαλη . 
Το δικτυο ειναι ανοιχτο για ολους και για ολες τις υπηρεσιες , ας μην ξεχναμε οτι ειμαστε πειραματικο δικτυο .

Αφηστε τα λινκ και τραβατε στη Τηλο για μπανια....

----------


## nikpanGR

> να πω και εγω τη μαλακι@ μου και ας τη παρει το ποταμι .....
> 
> Καταρχην εχετε ξεκολιασει το τοπικ του dti
> δευτερον - Αλεξανδρε μου ερχεται καπως περιεργα στο μυαλο ολα τα τελευταια σου ποστ , απο τη μια εισαι ενθερμος υποστηρικτης του ανοιχτου λογισμικου και των ελευθερων υπηρεσιων και απο την αλλη τα εχεις βαλει με μια υπηρεσια που αυτη τη στιγμη και εδω και αρκετο καιρο ειναι η καλυτερη υπηρεσια που προσφερει το δικτυο μας. Δεν θα επρεπε να το κανεις αυτο μονο και μονο αν σκεφτεις οτι ο Σταυρος δεν εκανε την υπηρεσια για τη παρτι του , την εφτιαξε και συνεχιζει να τη βελτιωνει οχι επειδη περιμενει να ακουσει το μπραβο το δικο μου , το δικο σου η του καθενα απο εδω μεσα . το κανει επειδη το γουσταρει . οπως εσυ στηνεις κομβους με ελευθερο λογισμικο και ειναι επιλογη σου , ετσι και ο Σταυρος κραταει το imovies. 
> Η διαμαχη για το ποιος κανει παλινδρομικες κινησεις επι καθετου αξονος ( τραβαει μαλ@κια ) μου θυμιζουν διαμαχες του στυλ ποιος την εχει ποιο μεγαλη . 
> Το δικτυο ειναι ανοιχτο για ολους και για ολες τις υπηρεσιες , ας μην ξεχναμε οτι ειμαστε πειραματικο δικτυο .
> 
> Αφηστε τα λινκ και τραβατε στη Τηλο για μπανια....


εσυ Γιώργη κοίτα να είσαι ενταξει με αυτά που αναλαμβάνεις να κάνεις και ασε τα σχόλια..ξέρεις πολύ καλά εσύ για τι μιλάω...απο σχόλια είστε όλοι πρωτοι απο δουλειά δεν βλέπω.....Καλές διακοπές λοιπόν...

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> να πω και εγω τη μαλακι@ μου και ας τη παρει το ποταμι .....
> 
> Καταρχην εχετε ξεκολιασει το τοπικ του dti
> δευτερον - Αλεξανδρε μου ερχεται καπως περιεργα στο μυαλο ολα τα τελευταια σου ποστ , απο τη μια εισαι ενθερμος υποστηρικτης του ανοιχτου λογισμικου και των ελευθερων υπηρεσιων και απο την αλλη τα εχεις βαλει με μια υπηρεσια που αυτη τη στιγμη και εδω και αρκετο καιρο ειναι η καλυτερη υπηρεσια που προσφερει το δικτυο μας. Δεν θα επρεπε να το κανεις αυτο μονο και μονο αν σκεφτεις οτι ο Σταυρος δεν εκανε την υπηρεσια για τη παρτι του , την εφτιαξε και συνεχιζει να τη βελτιωνει οχι επειδη περιμενει να ακουσει το μπραβο το δικο μου , το δικο σου η του καθενα απο εδω μεσα . το κανει επειδη το γουσταρει . οπως εσυ στηνεις κομβους με ελευθερο λογισμικο και ειναι επιλογη σου , ετσι και ο Σταυρος κραταει το imovies. 
> Η διαμαχη για το ποιος κανει παλινδρομικες κινησεις επι καθετου αξονος ( τραβαει μαλ@κια ) μου θυμιζουν διαμαχες του στυλ ποιος την εχει ποιο μεγαλη . 
> Το δικτυο ειναι ανοιχτο για ολους και για ολες τις υπηρεσιες , ας μην ξεχναμε οτι ειμαστε πειραματικο δικτυο .
> 
> ...


εχω κατι και το βιαζεσαι ? ΕΛΑ να το παρεις . δεν θα κανω τον σοφερ σου...., Ιδε αλλιως ΟΤΑΝ βρω χρονο θα στο φερω , δεν θα τα παρατησω ολα για να τρεχω για σενα  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Τον βλέπω να σε κόβει τα μιστά...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Τον βλέπω να σε κόβει τα μιστά...


απλα όταν δανειζεσαι κατι πρέπει και να το επιστρέφεις(οταν κάνατε τις δοκιμές με Ν και κορδωνόσαστε με feeder δανεικά ητανε καλα?)
Και όχι δεν θα του κόψω τα μισθά..όπως λές χωρίς να γνωρίζεις.....ετσι απλά για να μου την πείς...και geosid οταν ήταν να πάρεις τα feeder ειχες χρόνο τώρα δεν βρίσκεις για να τα φέρεις????.... sorry κι ολας.....αλλα όχι και να μας την λές....
Πάντα φιλικά...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Και να στα δώσει τι θα τα κάνεις? Τόσο καιρό στα έχει δώσει ο nvak, τώρα σε έπιασε ο πόνος? έτσι για να την λες μόνο?
Αστε σε κανέναν που μπορεί να παίξει  :: 

Εμείς είμαστε large εδώ έχουμε ανταλλάξει κάρτες, κάλτσες, RB, βρακιά, σπίτια και εσύ κάνεις έτσι για 2 Feeder που στα έχουν πασάρει και εσένα?

Και τώρα που το θυμήθηκα ποιος έχει κάτι κάρτες n του nvak εκεί κάτω. Ας τις φέρει γιατί είναι μάλλον δικές μου.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Και να στα δώσει τι θα τα κάνεις? Τόσο καιρό στα έχει δώσει ο nvak, τώρα σε έπιασε ο πόνος? έτσι για να την λες μόνο?
> Αστε σε κανέναν που μπορεί να παίξει 
> 
> Εμείς είμαστε large εδώ έχουμε ανταλλάξει κάρτες, κάλτσες, RB, βρακιά, σπίτια και εσύ κάνεις έτσι για 2 Feeder που στα έχουν πασάρει και εσένα?
> 
> Και τώρα που το θυμήθηκα ποιος έχει κάτι κάρτες n του nvak εκεί κάτω. Ας τις φέρει γιατί είναι μάλλον δικές μου.


(ΛΟΓΙΚΗ .....NETTRAPTOR......)NO COMMENTS...  ::

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Τον βλέπω να σε κόβει τα μιστά... 
> 
> 
> απλα όταν δανειζεσαι κατι πρέπει και να το επιστρέφεις(οταν κάνατε τις δοκιμές με Ν και κορδωνόσαστε με feeder δανεικά ητανε καλα?)
> Και όχι δεν θα του κόψω τα μισθά..όπως λές χωρίς να γνωρίζεις.....ετσι απλά για να μου την πείς...και geosid οταν ήταν να πάρεις τα feeder ειχες χρόνο τώρα δεν βρίσκεις για να τα φέρεις????.... sorry κι ολας.....αλλα όχι και να μας την λές....
> Πάντα φιλικά...


τα φιντερ δεν στα ζητησα εγω , απλα εφερα στο σπιτι σου αυτους που στα ζητησαν , οταν ειχε καει ο τετραπλος και δανειστηκα απο εσενα στο εφερα πισω ΑΜΕΣΑ? οποτε μην με μπλεκεις εμενα  ::  οπως σουυ ειπα και στο μσν χτες το βραδυ πριν μου πεις οτι θα με κραξεις στο φορουμ εγω εξυπηρετηση θα εκανα . τωρα ετσι οπως τα εφερες τα πραματα ουτε την εξυπηρετηση δεν προκειτε να κανω και καντε κουμαντο να τα παρετε γιατι τη παρασκευη φευγω για ενα μηνα διακοπες και δεν θα στεναχωρηθω εαν τα φιντερ μεινουν κλειδωμενα στο σπιτι  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ...




```
και δεν θα στεναχωρηθω εαν τα φιντερ μεινουν κλειδωμενα στο σπιτι
```

awmn σημαινει συναδελφικοτητα!!!!Μονο οταν εχεις εσύ αναγκη θέλεις να τρέχουν όλοι...απλά να δούν τα παιδιά όλα τι παίζει γι αυτό έκανα και το post....

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ...


ουτε ζεστη , ουτε κρυο....
συναδελφικοτητα για σενα ειναι αν δεν σου κανουν τα χατιρια να τους κραζεις στα φορουμ .
Τα φιντερ ειναι σπιτι μου οποιος θελει ερχεται και τα περνει εγω δεν φευγω απο το air-condition
Y.G : δεν νομιζω να σε φωναξα να μου φτιαξεις κατι .... Αν αυτοι που φωναξα για βοηθεια εχουν προβλημα ας βγουνε να το πουν , εσυ δεν εχεις λογο να μιλας

----------


## senius

> να πω και εγω τη μαλακι@ μου και ας τη παρει το ποταμι .....
> *Καταρχην εχετε ξεκολιασει το τοπικ του dti*.....


Μπλα μπλα όπου Γιώργος και μάλαμα και *πράσινα άλογα*.

Κύριοι χρειάζεστε διακοπές επειγόντως..
Άλλωστε υπάρχουν και τα pm, αν δεν θέλετε, υπάρχουν και οι *αρένες* για τα άλογα και τα γαϊδούρια.

Δαμιανέ ζήτα να αφαιρεθούν τα περιττά των χαζών.

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> να πω και εγω τη μαλακι@ μου και ας τη παρει το ποταμι .....
> *Καταρχην εχετε ξεκολιασει το τοπικ του dti*.....
> 
> 
> Μπλα μπλα όπου Γιώργος και μάλαμα και *πράσινα άλογα*.
> 
> Κύριοι χρειάζεστε διακοπές επειγόντως..
> ...


τραβα αλαξε κανεναν ανεμιστηρα να κανεις κανα ποστ ρε καραγκιοζακοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## senius

Δηλαδή για ανέλυσε τι εννοείς?

Και κάτι άλλο.
Ποιος είναι καραγκιοζάκος και γιατί?

Επίσης όταν απαντήσεις, δες ποιος είναι η ρόμπα.

----------


## geosid

> Δηλαδή για ανέλυσε τι εννοείς?
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο.
> Ποιος είναι καραγκιοζάκος και γιατί?
> 
> Επίσης όταν απαντήσεις, δες ποιος είναι η ρόμπα.


οταν αναλυσεις ποια ειναι τα περιτα των χαζων θα σου πω ποιος ειναι ο καραγκιοζακος.....

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> ...


Ο καθένας απλά δείχνει ποιός είναι.... ..ΕΔΩ ΤΕΛΟΣ κατσε στο air condition σου ....Αν και σε έχει πειράξει απ οτι φαινεται η ζεστη.......(Μήπως θέλει καθάρισμα το air condition?)

----------


## geosid

*Ο καθένας απλά δείχνει ποιός είναι.... ..ΕΔΩ ΤΕΛΟΣ κατσε στο air condition σου ....Αν και σε έχει πειράξει απ οτι φαινεται η ζεστη.......(Μήπως θέλει καθάρισμα το air condition?)*




δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθω αλλο , τα φιντερακια ερχετε να τα παρει ο σταυρος να στα φερει 
Εγω δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να στα φερω μετα τα χθεσινοβραδυνα .... ειμαι κολοπαιδο και παλιοχαρακτηρας....
ΤΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ  :: 


Y.g : καποιος διαχειριστης να μεταφερει τα ποστ μου στα off-topic να καθαρισει λιγο το τοπικ του dti .

----------


## papashark

Συμπεριφορά 8χρονων :

Λέει βλακείες το ένα 8χρονο, του κάνει παρατήρηση άλλο παιδάκι (μεγαλύτερο) για τις βλακείες που λέει.

Ερχετε το έτερο 8χρονο να υπερασπιστεί τον συνομήλικο του, πετόντας κάτι άσχετο για το θέμα της παρατήρησης, με μοναδικό σκοπό να μειώση το μεγαλύτερο παιδάκι....

Μετά έρχετε και τρίτο 8χρονο, όπου την λέει και αυτός στο μεγαλύτερο παιδάκι με πάλι άσχετο θέμα από την αρχική παρατήρηση, γιατί πειράζει τους συνομήλικους φίλους του.

Βέβαια ότι αυτό γίνεται στο τόπικ του dti που έχει πει κατά περιόδους αρκετά τέτοια αλησμόνητα μαργαριτάρια, μάλλον τυχαίο δεν είναι  ::  

Αγαπητά 8χρονα, 

Αν σας ενοχλεί που σας αποκαλώ 8χρονα, τότε πείτε μου σε ποια ηλικία τα παιδιά μπορούν να κάνουν μια συζήτηση με επιχειρήματα επί του θέματος, και όχι πετόντας άσχετα πράγματα. Μόλις μου πείτε, θα κόψω ένα χρόνο ανωριμότητας και θα κάνω edit το μύνημα μου με την νέα ηλικία  ::  

Αγαπητέ geosid

Τι δουλειά έχεις με τα 8χρονα ? Πότε θα μεγαλώσεις για να καταλάβεις ότι με τα παιδάκια δεν μιλάνε σοβαρά ?  ::  

Αγαπητέ εαυτέ μου ?

Εσύ πόσο παιδάκι είσαι να μπλέχεσε εδώ που θα τα ακούσεις σίγουρα και εσύ  ::

----------


## spirosco

::

----------


## ysam

Καρα LOL δλδ.. 
 ::   ::

----------


## racer

Έλεγα να τα μεταφέρω αλλα δεν λέει, γιατί να στερήσω το γέλιο από όσους δε το έχουνε δει ακόμα?

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αγαπητέ εαυτέ μου ?
> 
> Εσύ πόσο παιδάκι είσαι να μπλέχεσε εδώ που θα τα ακούσεις σίγουρα και εσύ


Indeed μπλεχέστα 

*PiPPiShark Attack*

[attachment=0:kktq2cps]PIPpISHARK.jpg[/attachment:kktq2cps]

----------


## igna

> Έλεγα να τα μεταφέρω αλλα δεν λέει, γιατί να στερήσω το γέλιο από όσους δε το έχουνε δει ακόμα?


χα χα χα 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## kinglyr

::   ::   ::  
*Ανακυρισω* κορυφαίο ποστ για το 2009, αυτό που έγραψε ο Παπασαρκ!!!

...και *απονέμω* combo x5 και style bonus x3 στον παπαραρκ και splatter award, για το τοπικ, στους υπόλοιπους!!!

 ::   ::   ::  
Τρελή καραμπόλα  ::

----------


## acoul

> *Ανακυρισω* κορυφαίο ποστ για το 2009, αυτό που έγραψε ο Παπασαρκ!!!
> 
> ...και *απονέμω* combo x5 και style bonus x3 στον παπαραρκ και splatter award, για το τοπικ, στους υπόλοιπους!!!
> 
>    
> Τρελή καραμπόλα


αν χρειαστούν μωρομάντηλα υπάρχουν άφθονα ...

όλα τα μεγάλα κακά ξεκινούν από εμάς που θεωρούμε εαυτό υπεράνω 8χρονων και γενικά υπεράνω με μπόλικη δόση σοβαροφάνειας, δηθενισμού και παντελή έλλειψη αντικρίσματος, μετριοπάθειας, καλής διάθεσης και αυτογνωσίας ... 

από την άλλη όλοι έχουν δικαίωμα στην ευτυχία, οπότε όλοι άξιοι, και όσοι βγάζουν νέες διαδρομές για λογαριασμό του AWMN και όσοι απλά την πέφτουν στους πρώτους !!

----------


## spirosco

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dkXJUm0cIM

----------


## geomanous

Νέο monitoring tool για τον κόμβο.

http://www.dti.awmn/smokeping/

----------


## acoul

nice

----------

